# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինտրովերտի անկյուն

## Ուլուանա

Շատերն, իհարկե, ծանոթ են Կառլ Յունգի առաջարկած անձնային տիպերի դասակարգմանը՝ ինտրովերտների և էքստրավերտների։ Կարող է հարց առաջանալ, թե ինչու եմ խտրականություն դրել ու թեման բացել հենց ինտրովերտների մասին, ոչ թե, ասենք, ինտրովերտների ու էքստրավերտների։ Իրականում ինտրովերտների մասին խոսելիս ամեն դեպքում դժվար կլիներ խուսափել էքստրավերտների մասին խոսելուց, ու, բնականաբար, էս թեմայում էլ էքստրավերտների մասին խոսելը չի արգելվում։ Պարզապես հաշվի առնելով, որ մենք, կարելի է ասել, ապրում ենք էքստրավերտների աշխարհում (այսինքն՝ առնվազն մեր ժամանակակից քաղաքակիրթ կյանքի բնույթն ու կառուցվածքը զգալի չափով հիմնված է էքստրավերտների համար հոգեհարազատ ու ցանկալի երևույթների ու գործունեության ձևերի վրա, որոնք ուղղակիորեն անհրաժեշտ են կյանքի շարունակականության համար), բնական է, որ ինտրովերտների համար կյանքն ավելի բարդ է ու պրոբլեմատիկ, որովհետև ապրելով քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում և լինելով դրա մի մասնիկը՝ նրանք ամեն դեպքում ստիպված են լինում մշտապես կատարել մի շարք գործողություններ, որոնք հակառակ են իրենց բնույթին, ներքին պահանջներին, հետևաբար այս կամ այն չափով անհարմարավետություն ու տհաճություն են պատճառում, իսկ չափից դուրս շատ կամ ինտենսիվ լինելու դեպքում նույնիսկ կարող են լուրջ սթրեսների հասցնել նրանց։ Մի խոսքով՝ ինչպես գիտեք, սովորաբար քննարկվում են պրոբլեմատիկ թեմաները, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում պրոբլեմատիկը ինտրովերտներն են  :Jpit: ։

Այդ առումով կարելի է ասել, որ ինչպես, օրինակ, քաղաքակիրթ կյանքի ռիթմը հիմնականում հարմարեցված է արտույտներին, ոչ թե բուերին, ինչպես նաև՝ աջլիկներն, ոչ թե ձախլիկներին, նույն կերպ էլ հարմարեցված է էքստրավերտներին, ոչ թե ինտրովերտներին, թեև վերջինիս դեպքում այդ «հարմարեցումը» ոչ միայն տվյալ տիպի գերակշռող թվով է պայմանավորված, այլև դրա անխուսափելիությամբ. ինչքան փորձում եմ պատկերացնել կյանքը ինտրովերտի նախընտրած գործունեությամբ ու ռիթմով, անհնար է թվում։ Մյուս կողմից՝ կյանքն առանց ինտրովերտների էլ հաստատ առաջ չէր գնա։ Իհարկե, տվյալ դեպքում լավ ու վատի հարց չկա, համենայնդեպս, թե՛ էքստրավերտները, թե՛ ինտրովերտները անհրաժեշտ են կյանքի շարունակականության և զարգացման, ընդհանուր հավասարակշռության համար։

Փորձեմ համառոտ բնութագրել ինտրովերտներին ու էքստրավերտներին։

*Ինտրովերտները* չեն սիրում մարդաշատ վայրեր, ակտիվ շփումներ, հոգնում ու սպառվում են ակտիվ հաղորդակցությունից ու երկար ժամանակ մարդաշատ վայրերում լինելուց։ Խուսափում են ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինելուց։ Նրանք իրենց էներգիան ստանում են մենակությունից, լռությունից, հանգիստ, խաղաղ միջավայրում գտնվելուց։ Որոշ ժամանակ ակտիվ հաղորդակցություն ունենալուց ու մարդկանց մեջ լինելուց հետո խիստ կարիք են ունենում իրենք իրենց հետ մենակ մնալու, որպեսզի վերալիցքավորվեն, հակառակ դեպքում կարող են սթրեսի մեջ ընկնել։ Մարդաշատ ու աղմկոտ հավաքույթների ժամանակ ինտրովերտներին սովորաբար կարելի է ճանաչել իրենց մեկուսացած ու տիրող ընդհանուր մթնոլորտին անհաղորդ վարքից։ Սիրում են ամեն ինչ նախօրոք պլանավորել, չեն սիրում անսպասելի իրավիճակներ, հեռախոսով/սքայփով խոսել, սովորաբար խոսելուց առաջ ավելի երկար են մտածում, գրավոր հաղորդակցությունը նախընտրում են բանավորից, մեկ կամ մի քանի մարդկանց հետ առանձին շփումը գերադասում են մեծ խմփով մարդկանց հետ շփումից։ Ընդհանրապես սիրում են շատ գրել։

*Էքստրավերտները* սիրում են ակտիվություն, հավաքույթներ, միջոցառումներ,  մարդկային ակտիվ շփումներ, նախաձեռնող են, սիրում են ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինել։ Նրանք իրենց էներգիան ստանում են հիմնականում շփումներից ու իրենց բավարարված զգալու համար կարիք ունեն ավելի շատ արտաքին խթանների։ Շփումների ու իրադարձությունների պակասից սովորաբար ձանձրանում են ու տառապում։ Կարելի է ասել, նրանք «ծաղկում են» մարդաշատ վայրերում և համապատասխանաբար «թոշնում» մենակության մեջ։ Սիրում են արկածներ, անակնկալներ, բազմազան իրադարձություններով հագեցած կյանք՝ միջոցառումներ, հավաքույթներ, հասարակական ցույցեր և այլն։ 

Մարդիկ հիմնականում իրենց մեջ կրում են թե՛ ինտրովերտին, թե՛ էքստրավերտին բնորոշ հատկանիշներ, բայց դրանցից մեկը սովորաբար զգալիորեն գերակշռում է, ու դրանով էլ պայմանավորված է ինտրովերտ կամ էքստրավերտ լինելը։

Կա նաև միջանկյալ տեսակը՝ ամբիվերտ։ *Ամբիվերտների* մեջ ինտրովերսիան ու էքստրավերսիան մոտավորապես նույն չափով են դրսևորվում։ Սովորաբար ինտրովերտին ու էքստրավերտին բնորոշ վարքագծերը հերթագայում են միմյանց՝ շրջաններով։ Կարող են պարզապես միջին վարք դրսևորել՝ չափավոր էքստրավերսիա, չափավոր ինտրովերսիա։

Կան նաև «թաքնված» ինտրովերտներ, ովքեր գիտակցաբար փորձում են մերվել միջավայրին և արտաքինից դրսևորում են էքստրավերտներին բնորոշ վարք։ Բայց նրանք նույնպես երկարատև ակտիվությունից հետո կարիք են զգում մենակության ու պասիվ հանգստի, պարզապես այդ մասին քչերն են իմանում։ Ընդհանրապես շատ ինտրովերտներ հանգամանքների բերումով էքստրավերտի կյանք են վարում, այսինքն՝ արտաքինից դառնում են էքստրավերտներ, ու մոտիկից չճանաչելու դեպքում նրանց սխալմամբ կարելի է նույնիսկ տիպիկ էքստրավերտի տեղ դնել։

Ինտրովերսիան հաճախ սխալմամբ նույնացնում են ամաչկոտության հետ։ Ճիշտ է, ինտրովերտներից շատերը նաև ամաչկոտ են, ու ընդհանրապես ամաչկոտներն ավելի շատ ինտրովերտների շրջանում են հանդիպում, քան էքստրավերտների, բայց բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ ինտրովերտը նաև ամաչկոտ լինի. պարզապես մարդաշատ միջավայրերում ինտրովերտների պասիվությունն ու անհաղորդ կեցվածքը հաճախ մոլորության մեջ է գցում մարդկանց՝ ստիպելով ենթադրել, թե նման վարքի պատճառն ամաչկոտությունն է։ 

Ըստ վիճակագրության՝ մարդկանց միայն 30%–ն է ինտրովերտ։ 

Համարվում է, որ հակադրությունների փոխադարձ ձգողության սկզբունքի համաձայն՝ ինտրովերտները հիմնականում ձգտում են էքստրավերտների հետ ընկերություն անել և հակառակը՝ այսպես ասած՝ հավասարակշռությունը պահպանելու համար։ Ինչ–որ առումով տրամաբանական է, բայց, օրինակ, իմ դեպքում էդպես չի. թեև ընկերներիս մեջ կան ու միշտ էլ եղել են նաև էքստրավերտներ, բայց ամենամտերիմ ընկերներս համարյա բոլորն ինտրովերտ են, ու առնվազն վերջին 10-15 տարիներին միշտ էլ էդպես է եղել։ Դրա պատճառով իմ մեջ տպավորություն էր ձևավորվել, թե ինտրովերտներն ու էքստրավերտները մոտավորապես նույն քանակի են լինում, բայց, փաստորեն, ուղղակի ես եմ ակամա ինձ շրջապատել հիմնականում ինտրովերտներով ու մոլորության մեջ ընկել էդ առումով։ Օրինակ, փոքր ժամանակ, երևի մինչև դպրոցն ավարտելը չեմ հիշում, որ հավաքույթների ժամանակ ինձնից բացի, ուրիշ իրենց անհարմարավետ զգացողների նկատած լինեմ շուրջս։ Կամ էլ թաքնված են եղել, չեմ ճանաչել։ 

Ընդհանրապես ինտրովերտների համար հատկապես վաղ տարիքում բարդ է էն առումով, որ դեռևս գաղափար չունենալով անձնային տիպերի մասին՝ աղմկոտ հավաքույթներին, քեֆ–ուրախություններին և այլ ակտիվ, մարդաշատ միջավայրերում լինելիս նրանք պարզապես իրենց օտար ու միայնակ են զգում, իրենց թվում է, թե իրենց հետ մի բան այն չէ, իրենք նորմալ չեն, քանի որ բոլորն ուրախանում են, հաճույք են ստանում էդ մթնոլորտում, իսկ իրենք՝ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ ոչ միայն հաճույք չեն ստանում, այլև ընդհանրապես չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ կա էդտեղ հաճույք ստանալու, ինչի վրա են ուրախանում էս բոլոր մարդիկ, ու վերջապես երբ պիտի պրծնի էս անիծյալ հավաքույթը, որ ռադները քաշեն տուն ու հանգստանան էդ դժոխքից։ 

Ճիշտ է, ավելի հասուն տարիքում էլ այլ խնդիրներ են առաջ գալիս. աշխատանքի ու կենցաղի հետ կապված մի շարք մանր ու խոշոր գործողություններ, որոնք ուզած–չուզած պիտի արվեն, շատերը՝ կանոնավոր կերպով, օրինակ՝ հանդիպումներ, շփումներ, որոշները՝ պարբերաբար, թեև գործի բերումով կարող են դրանք էլ կանոնավոր կերպով տեղի ունենալ, օրինակ՝ նոր ծանոթություններ, հավաքույթներ։ Իրականում լիքը «սովորական» ու «առօրեական» մանր–մունր պրոցեդուրաներ, որոնք էքստրավերտի համար շնչելու պես բնական ու առանձնապես չնկատվող բաներ են, ինտրովերտի համար ամեն մեկը մի սթրես է՝ կախված հանգամանքներից՝ մեծ կամ թեկուզ չնչին, բայց ամեն դեպքում սթրես։ 

Ի դեպ, էս թեսթով կարելի է պարզել ոչ միայն ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտ լինելը, ու թե քանի տոկոսով եք ինտրովերտ, քանի տոկոսով՝ էքստրավերտ, այլև իմանալ, թե տասնվեց անձնային տիպերից որին եք համապատասխանում, նաև որոշ այլ բաներ։ Ես վերջերս անցա թեսթը, ու ինձ տրված բնորոշումից ուղղակի ապշած եմ. դեռ ոչ մի թեսթ ինձ էս աստիճաանի ճշգրտությամբ բնութագրած չկար, ոնց որ հենց կոնկրետ իմ անձի ճշգրիտ բնութագիրը լիներ... 97–տոկոսանոց ինտրովերտ դուրս եկա, իսկ տիպը` INFJ (*i*ntroversion, i*n*tuition, *f*eeling, *j*udging)։ 

Էս թեմայում քննարկում ենք ինտրովերտների համար դժվար իրավիճակները, խնդիրները, զավեշտալի ու անհեթեթ իրավիճակներ, փորձում ենք լուծումներ առաջարկել, խորհուրդներ տալ, սեփական կամ այլոց դառը և օգտակար փորձը ներկայացնել և այլն։ Հումորը նույնպես ողջունվում է։ 
Ինձ համար հատկապես հետաքրքիր է կարդալ, թե մյուս ինտրովերտ ակումբցիները ոնց են գլուխ հանում ինտրովերսիայով պայմանավորված զանազան մանր ու խոշոր դժվարություններից, խնդիրներից։  Կարող եք նաև պարզապես էս թեմայով ձեր դարդերը պատմել, լիցքաթափվել՝ կողքից էլ մխիթարանքներ ակնկալելով  :Jpit: ։

----------

ivy (18.09.2015), John (18.09.2015), Sambitbaba (18.09.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Աթեիստ (18.09.2015), Արէա (18.09.2015), Արշակ (19.09.2015), Գաղթական (02.10.2016), Դատարկություն (18.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Հայկօ (18.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ, որ քաղաքակիրթ կյանքի ռիթմը հարմարեցված ա էքստրավերտներին, ինչպես համաձայն չեմ, որ ինտրովերտները հասարակության 30%-ն են կազմում: Դա փոխվում ա հասարակությունից հասարակություն: Մեկը Դանիան ինքը հայտնի ա որպես ինտրովերտ հասարակություն, ու էնտեղ էքստրավերտների կյանքն ա դժոխքի վերածվում: Ասենք, էքստրավերտը գնում, սկսում ա սրա-նրա հետ խոսել, ինտրովերտ դանիացին վախեցած քաշվում ա մի կողմ: Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, Դանիայում հենց էքստրավերտներն են դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնում, որտև իրանց շփման պահանջները չեն բավարարվում:
Անգամ եթե փարթիի ես գնում, որտեղ ասենք մի հիսուն հոգի հավաքված ա, կտեսնես, որ ամեն անկյունում երկու-երեք հոգի են իրար հետ հավաքված զրուցում: Էլ չեմ ասում գրավոր հաղորդակցության գերակշռումը: Էստեղ հեռախոսը վերցնում ու զանգում են ինչ-որ մեկին մենակ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում: Նույնիսկ երբ տուն էի ման գալիս, շատ տանտերերի հեռախոսի համարները կային հայտարարությունների մեջ, բայց հատուկ նշված էր, որ չզանգեն, այլ սմս գրեն:

Դանիացիների ինտրովերսիայի մասին մի հետաքրքիր պատմություն պատմեմ, օրագրումս էլ եմ գրել: Ուրեմն կոնֆերանսի էինք մի շաբաթ, ինչը ենթադրում ա լիքը նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթություններ ու շփումներ ու ոչ մի վայրկյան ինքդ քեզ հետ լինելու համար: Կոնֆերանսի ավարտից հետո, երբ մեր չվերթին դեռ մի ամբողջ օր կար, ես ու հետիս երկու դանիացիները որոշեցինք քաղաքն ուսումնասիրել: Բայց ո՞նց որոշեցինք: Բաժանվեցինք կոնկրետ կետում, որ մարդ ա ինքն իրենով մնա, պայմանավորվեցինք կոնկրետ ժամի, որ միասին օդանավակայան կգնանք: Նույն կերպ, երբ հայերի հետ եմ կոնֆերանսի գնում, ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում առանձնանալը, որովհետև մարդիկ կպշկված ման են գալիս, չեն հասկանում՝ ուզում եմ մենակ մնալ: Հայ հասարակությունն ավելի շատ էքստրավերտ ա (ու էստեղից էլ գալիս ա ինտրովերտ հոբբիների նկատմամբ արհամարհանքը):

Մեկ էլ որ ասում ես՝ հակառակ բևեռներն են իրար ձգում, մի քիչ դա չեմ պատկերացնում: Իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ ինտրովերտ են կամ ավելի ինտրովերտ են: Էքստրավերտների հետ չեմ կարողանում երկար մնալ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ իրանք չեն հասկանում, որ ինձ մի քիչ արանք ա պետք, որ ինքս ինձ հետ անցկացնեմ: Բացի դրանից, էքստրավերտ ու ինտրովերտ հոբբիները շատ են իրարից տարբերվում: Հիմնականում էն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն սիրում կարդալ, երաժշտություն լսել ու այլ վեհ բաներով զբաղվել, էքստրավերտներ են: 

Ի դեպ, էրեկ իմ ընկերներից մեկն ասեց, որ ես իրա ճանաչացած ամենաէքստրավերտ մարդկանցից մեկն եմ, ու էդտեղ ինձ մի լավ բացեց, որտև ես ինքս հո գիտեմ, որ եթե ամբիվերտ չեմ, ուրեմն գոնե մի քիչ դեպի ինտրովերսիան եմ շեղված: Իմ հոբբիները վկա:

----------

GriFFin (20.09.2015), John (18.09.2015), Sambitbaba (19.09.2015), Yevuk (20.09.2015), Աթեիստ (18.09.2015), Արշակ (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Հայկօ (18.09.2015), Նոյեմ (25.12.2016), Ուլուանա (18.09.2015)

----------


## John

Ան ջան, էդ տեստի լինկը կդնե՞ս։ Նախ պարզեմ ով եմ ես (  :LOL:  ), որ ավելի հեշտ ինտեգրվեմ քննարկումներին։ Հետաքրքիր թեմա է )))

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2015), Հայկօ (18.09.2015)

----------


## ivy

Գրեք "Jung Personality Test", ու լիքը կայքեր կբերի, որտեղ թեսթը կարղ եք օնլայն անել:
Ես իմ տվյալներն արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում, մենակ հիշում եմ, որ ինտրովերսիան մոտս 80քանի տոկոս էր: 

Դե ես լավ օրինակ եմ, որ ինտրովերտ լինելով էլ կարելի է շատ հաջող ինտեգրվել արտաքին աշխարհին, սոցիումին:
Հա, ես խոսելու (կամ ավելի լայն ասած՝ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու կարիք) համարյա երբեք չեմ ունենում, բայց հաղորդակցման խնդիրներ չունեմ:
Ինչպես ուրիշ ինտրովերտների մոտ, իմ անձնական էներգիան էլ մեծամասնությամբ ուղղված է ներքին աշխարհին, բայց դրանից արտաքին աշխարհի հետ իմ կապը չի տուժում:
Իմ անձնական կապերը սակավաթիվ են, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե մարդիկ ինձ դուր չեն գալիս: Ընդհակառակը, ինչքան հեռու են մնում իմ անձնական տարածքից, էնքան ավելի շատ եմ իրենց սիրում  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.09.2015), Արևհատիկ (22.11.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս *տեստը*, էս էլ ես.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուզում եմ հիշեմ, նախորդ անգամ թեստն անելուց էս նույնից էի, թե ուրիշ...

----------

Progart (29.05.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

INTJ-ները: ախ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ էլ INTJ տվեց: Նախորդ անգամ կարծեմ ISTJ էր տվել, բայց ինտրովերսիան աննշան էր: Էս անգամ ահագին շեղված էր:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կներեք, մոռացել էի հղումը դնել  :Jpit: ։ Գրառումը խմբագրեցի, համապատասխան մասը հղում դարձրի։ Բայց էստեղ էլ դնեմ, համենայնդեպս. Jung Typology Test։ 

Էս էլ իմ տվյալները.

*INFJ*
Introvert(97%)  iNtuitive(59%)  Feeling(44%)  Judging(53%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (97%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (59%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (44%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (53%)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ, որ քաղաքակիրթ կյանքի ռիթմը հարմարեցված ա էքստրավերտներին, ինչպես համաձայն չեմ, որ ինտրովերտները հասարակության 30%-ն են կազմում: Դա փոխվում ա հասարակությունից հասարակություն: Մեկը Դանիան ինքը հայտնի ա որպես ինտրովերտ հասարակություն, ու էնտեղ էքստրավերտների կյանքն ա դժոխքի վերածվում: Ասենք, էքստրավերտը գնում, սկսում ա սրա-նրա հետ խոսել, ինտրովերտ դանիացին վախեցած քաշվում ա մի կողմ: Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, Դանիայում հենց էքստրավերտներն են դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնում, որտև իրանց շփման պահանջները չեն բավարարվում:
> Անգամ եթե փարթիի ես գնում, որտեղ ասենք մի հիսուն հոգի հավաքված ա, կտեսնես, որ ամեն անկյունում երկու-երեք հոգի են իրար հետ հավաքված զրուցում: Էլ չեմ ասում գրավոր հաղորդակցության գերակշռումը: Էստեղ հեռախոսը վերցնում ու զանգում են ինչ-որ մեկին մենակ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում: Նույնիսկ երբ տուն էի ման գալիս, շատ տանտերերի հեռախոսի համարները կային հայտարարությունների մեջ, բայց հատուկ նշված էր, որ չզանգեն, այլ սմս գրեն:
> 
> Դանիացիների ինտրովերսիայի մասին մի հետաքրքիր պատմություն պատմեմ, օրագրումս էլ եմ գրել: Ուրեմն կոնֆերանսի էինք մի շաբաթ, ինչը ենթադրում ա լիքը նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթություններ ու շփումներ ու ոչ մի վայրկյան ինքդ քեզ հետ լինելու համար: Կոնֆերանսի ավարտից հետո, երբ մեր չվերթին դեռ մի ամբողջ օր կար, ես ու հետիս երկու դանիացիները որոշեցինք քաղաքն ուսումնասիրել: Բայց ո՞նց որոշեցինք: Բաժանվեցինք կոնկրետ կետում, որ մարդ ա ինքն իրենով մնա, պայմանավորվեցինք կոնկրետ ժամի, որ միասին օդանավակայան կգնանք: Նույն կերպ, երբ հայերի հետ եմ կոնֆերանսի գնում, ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում առանձնանալը, որովհետև մարդիկ կպշկված ման են գալիս, չեն հասկանում՝ ուզում եմ մենակ մնալ: Հայ հասարակությունն ավելի շատ էքստրավերտ ա (ու էստեղից էլ գալիս ա ինտրովերտ հոբբիների նկատմամբ արհամարհանքը):


Վայ, ինչ հետաքրքիր ա... Ուզեցի Դանիայում ապրել  :Jpit: ։ Բյուր, Դանիայի մասին պատմածդ իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր էր ու ինձ համար նորություն էր, բայց ասեմ, որ նախ էդ 30 տոկոսը իմ անձնական կարծիքը չէր ու սեփական դիտարկումների հիման վրա չեմ գրել, Վիքիում էր գրված ու երևի ինչ–որ հիմք եղել ա տենց համարելու, էլի։ Կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ հյուսիսային երկրներում նույնը չի լինի, ինչ մյուսներում, բայց եթե ամբողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով ա դա սահմանած, ապա Դանյայի ու մի քանի նմանատիպ երկրների համատարած ինտրովերսիան երևի չի խանգարում, որ ամբողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով էլի  30 տոկոս կազմեն ինտրովերտները, թեկուզ, ասենք, Հայաստանի պես երկրների շնորհիվ, որտեղ էքստրավերտ հասարակություն ա ընդհանուր առմամբ։




> Մեկ էլ որ ասում ես՝ հակառակ բևեռներն են իրար ձգում, մի քիչ դա չեմ պատկերացնում: Իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ ինտրովերտ են կամ ավելի ինտրովերտ են: Էքստրավերտների հետ չեմ կարողանում երկար մնալ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ իրանք չեն հասկանում, որ ինձ մի քիչ արանք ա պետք, որ ինքս ինձ հետ անցկացնեմ: Բացի դրանից, էքստրավերտ ու ինտրովերտ հոբբիները շատ են իրարից տարբերվում: Հիմնականում էն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն սիրում կարդալ, երաժշտություն լսել ու այլ վեհ բաներով զբաղվել, էքստրավերտներ են:


Ե՛ս չեմ ասում, գրել եմ, որ տենց ա համարվում։ Թե չէ՝ ես սեփական օրինակով էլ ցույց տվեցի, որ իմ կարծիքով, տենց չի։ Ու լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ինտրովերտին շատ ավելի լավ կհասկանա ինտրովերտը, քան էքստրավերտը։ Օրինակ, մամաս, կարելի ա ասել, ամբիվերտ ա, ու նույնիսկ ամբիվերտ լինելով՝ ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ոնց եմ ես կարողանում ապրել առանց շփումների։ Իմ ընտանիքում՝ ոչ հայրական, ոչ էլ հիմիկվա, էքստրավերտ չի եղել, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե մամաս, ամբիվերտ լինելով, իմ՝ շփումների կարիք չունենալն էդքան տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի ա համարում, բա էքստրավերտ տնեցու համար ինչ աստիճանի աննորմալ կլիներ դա։




> Ի դեպ, էրեկ իմ ընկերներից մեկն ասեց, որ ես իրա ճանաչացած ամենաէքստրավերտ մարդկանցից մեկն եմ, ու էդտեղ ինձ մի լավ բացեց, որտև ես ինքս հո գիտեմ, որ եթե ամբիվերտ չեմ, ուրեմն գոնե մի քիչ դեպի ինտրովերսիան եմ շեղված: Իմ հոբբիները վկա:


Ի դեպ, ամբիվերտների մասին գրելիս ինձ հազիվ զսպեցի, որ չգրեմ՝ օրինակ, Բյուրն ամբիվերտի շատ սիրուն օրինակ ա  :LOL: ։

----------

Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի՞նչ են անում ինտրովերտները հավաքույթի ժամանակ  :Jpit: .



կանաչ – խոսում են
կապույտ – ուտում են
կարմիր – մտածում են այն մասին, թե ինչքանով նորմալ կլինի, եթե արդեն գնան  ::}:

----------

GriFFin (14.11.2016), John (18.09.2015), Արշակ (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2020), Շինարար (18.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

ADVENTURER (ISFP-T)
- MIND -
Extraverted/Introverted-23%

- ENERGY -
Intuitive/Observant-7%

- NATURE -
Thinking/Feeling-53%

- TACTICS -
Judging/Prospecting-10%

- IDENTITY -
Assertive/Turbulent-9%

Famous ISFPs

Bob Dylan Paul McCartney Michael Jackson Kevin Costner Britney Spears John Travolta Elizabeth Taylor Christopher Reeve Donald Trump Marie Antoinette Ulysses S. Grant Millard Fillmore Warren G. Harding

Կայֆ դեմքեր կան, հատկապես MJ-ի հետ հաճելի ա նույն սենյակում գտնվել, բայց Turbulent-ը չջոգեցի, ոնց որ ինձ հետ չի բռնում:

----------

Դատարկություն (18.09.2015)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Սա էլ իմը  :Jpit:

----------

GriFFin (20.09.2015), Շինարար (18.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սա էլ իմը


Բա քեզ հետ ինչ հաճելի ա նույն սենյակում, Դավ ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Բա քեզ հետ ինչ հաճելի ա նույն սենյակում, Դավ ջան


Հաա, շատ  :Kiss:

----------


## ivy

Մենակ ինտրովերտներն են մնացել Ակումբում   :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ ինտրովերտներն են մնացել Ակումբում


Էքստրավերտների ինչին ա ակումբը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ, ինչ հետաքրքիր ա... Ուզեցի Դանիայում ապրել ։ Բյուր, Դանիայի մասին պատմածդ իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր էր ու ինձ համար նորություն էր, բայց ասեմ, որ նախ էդ 30 տոկոսը իմ անձնական կարծիքը չէր ու սեփական դիտարկումների հիման վրա չեմ գրել, Վիքիում էր գրված ու երևի ինչ–որ հիմք եղել ա տենց համարելու, էլի։ Կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ հյուսիսային երկրներում նույնը չի լինի, ինչ մյուսներում, բայց եթե ամբողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով ա դա սահմանած, ապա Դանյայի ու մի քանի նմանատիպ երկրների համատարած ինտրովերսիան երևի չի խանգարում, որ ամբողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով էլի  30 տոկոս կազմեն ինտրովերտները, թեկուզ, ասենք, Հայաստանի պես երկրների շնորհիվ, որտեղ էքստրավերտ հասարակություն ա ընդհանուր առմամբ։


Ան, կներես, արագ-արագ էի գրում, մոռացա ասել, որ տենց թվերը սովորաբար ԱՄՆ-ի մասին են հրապարակում, իսկ ամբողջ աշխարհից, բնականաբար, տվյալներ չեն ունենա:
Ի դեպ, հյուսիսային երկրների էքստրավերտների պահով էլ մի խոխմա բան ասեմ: Ֆինլանդիան շատ ավելի ինտրովերտ երկիր ա. էնտեղ մարդիկ ծայրահեղ քիչ են խոսում, ծայրահեղ քիչ են շփվում իրար հետ, բայց եթե մեջները էքստրավերտներ են հայտնվում, էնքան չեն դիմանում, որ արտագաղթում են: Ու տենց ֆինների կտեսնես Իսպանիայում-բանում ապրող, որ իրանց շատ լավ են զգում:




> Ե՛ս չեմ ասում, գրել եմ, որ տենց ա համարվում։ Թե չէ՝ ես սեփական օրինակով էլ ցույց տվեցի, որ իմ կարծիքով, տենց չի։ Ու լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ինտրովերտին շատ ավելի լավ կհասկանա ինտրովերտը, քան էքստրավերտը։ Օրինակ, մամաս, կարելի ա ասել, ամբիվերտ ա, ու նույնիսկ ամբիվերտ լինելով՝ ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ոնց եմ ես կարողանում ապրել առանց շփումների։ Իմ ընտանիքում՝ ոչ հայրական, ոչ էլ հիմիկվա, էքստրավերտ չի եղել, բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե մամաս, ամբիվերտ լինելով, իմ՝ շփումների կարիք չունենալն էդքան տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի ա համարում, բա էքստրավերտ տնեցու համար ինչ աստիճանի աննորմալ կլիներ դա։


Այ էդ համարվելն էլ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի հիման վրա են որոշել: Էքստրավերտ-ինտրովերտ զույգերն ընդհանրապես կատաստրոֆիկ են ու երկար չեն ձգում: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ մենակ հետաքրքրությունների վրա հիմնվելով պիտի որ չկարողանան շփվել իրար հետ:




> Ի դեպ, ամբիվերտների մասին գրելիս ինձ հազիվ զսպեցի, որ չգրեմ՝ օրինակ, Բյուրն ամբիվերտի շատ սիրուն օրինակ ա ։


Հա, ես դասական օրինակ եմ, բայց ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտների ու ծայրահեղ էքստրավերտների հետ յոլա չեմ գնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, ես դասական օրինակ եմ, բայց ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտների ու ծայրահեղ էքստրավերտների հետ յոլա չեմ գնում


Սիրային հարաբերությունների դեպքում նկատի ունե՞ս, թե՞ ցանկացած  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մենակ ինտրովերտներն են մնացել Ակումբում


Թեման բացելիս ես էլ էի էդ մտածում  :Jpit: ։ Փորձում էի տարբեր ակումբցիների հիշել, մտածում էի՝ ով ա ինտրովերտ, ով՝ էքստրավերտ, ու ով մտքովս անցնում էր, ինտրովերտ էր ոնց որ  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Արշակ

Ինտրովերտներ համայն աշխարհի, համեցեք Շվեդիա, ստեղ սաղ ինտրովերտ մեռնում են։ Լավագույն դեպքում ձեզ կզգաք ինչպես ձուկը ջրում, վատագույն դեպքում ինտրովերտության պերեդոզից էքստրովերտ կդառնաք ու կցնդեք  :LOL:  Իմ դեպքում երկրորդ տարբերակն ա հլը որ...

էդ ձեր տեստը հլը չեմ արել, բայց ես թունդ ինտրովերտի ու թունդ էքստրովերտի ինչ–որ անհաջող խառնուրդ եմ երևի, որը ոնց հասկացա էս թեմայից, կոչվում ա ամբիվերտ, կամ դրա ինչ–որ տարատեսակ ա։

----------


## Արշակ

Մասսայական ինտրովերտության տիպիկ օրինակ․ 
Ստոկհոլմում շենքում ապրող մարդիկ որ ուզում են տնից դուրս գան, գլազոկից նայում են, որ համոզվեն որ հարևանը դուրս չի գալիս կամ ներս մտնում, նոր դուռը բացում են, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չհանդիպեն‎։  :LOL:  Մեկ էլ դուռդ բացում ես որ տնից դուրս գաս ու դռան փակվելու ձեն ես լսում․ էդ հարևանդ էր՝ ուզում էր դուրս գար տնից, բայց ուրիշ դռան բացվելը նկատեց, թափով դուռը հետ փակեց  :LOL:

----------

GriFFin (20.09.2015), John (19.09.2015), Lusina (19.09.2015), Progart (30.03.2019), Աթեիստ (19.09.2015), Արևհատիկ (22.11.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Հայկօ (19.09.2015), Մանուլ (17.06.2016), Նոյեմ (25.12.2016), Ուլուանա (19.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (19.09.2015), Տրիբուն (19.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրային հարաբերությունների դեպքում նկատի ունե՞ս, թե՞ ցանկացած ։


Ցանկացած չէ, բայց ոչ էլ սիրային: Էն մարդկանց նկատի ունեմ, որոնց որոշակի հաճախականությամբ հանգամանքների բերումով կամ իմ սեփական ցանկությամբ պիտի տեսնեմ:




> Թեման բացելիս ես էլ էի էդ մտածում ։ Փորձում էի տարբեր ակումբցիների հիշել, մտածում էի՝ ով ա ինտրովերտ, ով՝ էքստրավերտ, ու ով մտքովս անցնում էր, ինտրովերտ էր ոնց որ ։


Էքստրավերտները կարճ կյանք են ունենում ակումբում: Ես մի երկու հոգու հիշեցի:




> Մասսայական ինտրովերտության տիպիկ օրինակ․ 
> Ստոկհոլմում շենքում ապրող մարդիկ որ ուզում են տնից դուրս գան, գլազոկից նայում են, որ համոզվեն որ հարևանը դուրս չի գալիս կամ ներս մտնում, նոր դուռը բացում են, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չհանդիպեն‎։  Մեկ էլ դուռդ բացում ես որ տնից դուրս գաս ու դռան փակվելու ձեն ես լսում․ էդ հարևանդ էր՝ ուզում էր դուրս գար տնից, բայց ուրիշ դռան բացվելը նկատեց, թափով դուռը հետ փակեց


Ասա ձերոնք բեթար են  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էդ ձեր տեստը հլը չեմ արել, բայց ես թունդ ինտրովերտի ու թունդ էքստրովերտի ինչ–որ անհաջող խառնուրդ եմ երևի, որը ոնց հասկացա էս թեմայից, կոչվում ա ամբիվերտ, կամ դրա ինչ–որ տարատեսակ ա։


Չէ, Արշակ, դու հաստատ ինտրովերտ ես, ուղղակի ձեզ մոտ մարդիկ բացի ինտրովերտ լինելուց, նաև սառած տոլմա են, դրա համար ես դու ցնդել  :LOL: ։ Ես էլ, որ տիպիկ ինտրովերտ եմ, սառած տոլմաների մեջ ապրելուց կարող ա ավելի վատ զգայի ինձ, քան էքստրավերտների գերակայությունից։ 

Բայց ամեն դեպքում թեսթն արա, համոզվենք  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մասսայական ինտրովերտության տիպիկ օրինակ․ 
> Ստոկհոլմում շենքում ապրող մարդիկ որ ուզում են տնից դուրս գան, գլազոկից նայում են, որ համոզվեն որ հարևանը դուրս չի գալիս կամ ներս մտնում, նոր դուռը բացում են, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չհանդիպեն‎։  Մեկ էլ դուռդ բացում ես որ տնից դուրս գաս ու դռան փակվելու ձեն ես լսում․ էդ հարևանդ էր՝ ուզում էր դուրս գար տնից, բայց ուրիշ դռան բացվելը նկատեց, թափով դուռը հետ փակեց


Հա, ինտրովերտների տիպիկ դրսևորումների մեջ էդ էլ ա մտնում, դրա մասին կարդացել եմ  :LOL: . էն որ տարբեր կետերով նշում ա, որ եթե էսինչ, էնինչ բաները ձեզ բնորոշ են, ուրեմն ինտրովերտ եք։ Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, ի դեպ  :Tongue:   :LOL: ։ Դրա բացատրությունն էն ա, որ ինտրովերտները տանել չեն կարողանում small talk–ը, հայերեն դրա համարժեքը չկա նորմալ, այսինքն՝ էն որ թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդու հանդիպելիս կամ հանգամանքների բերումով ինչ–որ մարդու հետ մի տեղում հայտնված ժամանակ պիտի «ո՞նց ես, ո՞նց չես, ի՞նչ կա–չկա» կարգի քաղաքավարական խոսակցություն վարես։ Ո՞վ էդքան զահլա ունի  :LOL: ։

Իսկ Հայաստանում դրա ճիշտ հակառակն ա. եթե հարևանը դռան ձայն ա լսում կամ միջանցքում հարևանների խոսակցություն ա լսում, եթե ինքը դուրս գալու չլինի էլ, սուտի դուռը կբացի, մի բան կձևացնի (ասենք, դռան դիմացի փալասը կտանի լվանալու կամ աղբ կթափի), որ մի հատ տեսնի՝ ինչ են խոսում, ինչ ն հագել, ուր են գնում և այլն  :LOL: ։

----------

Srtik (21.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ինտրովերտների տիպիկ դրսևորումների մեջ էդ էլ ա մտնում, դրա մասին կարդացել եմ . էն որ տարբեր կետերով նշում ա, որ եթե էսինչ, էնինչ բաները ձեզ բնորոշ են, ուրեմն ինտրովերտ եք։ Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, ի դեպ  ։ Դրա բացատրությունն էն ա, որ ինտրովերտները տանել չեն կարողանում small talk–ը, հայերեն դրա համարժեքը չկա նորմալ, այսինքն՝ էն որ թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդու հանդիպելիս կամ հանգամանքների բերումով ինչ–որ մարդու հետ մի տեղում հայտնված ժամանակ պիտի «ո՞նց ես, ո՞նց չես, ի՞նչ կա–չկա» կարգի քաղաքավարական խոսակցություն վարես։ Ո՞վ էդքան զահլա ունի ։
> 
> Իսկ Հայաստանում դրա ճիշտ հակառակն ա. եթե հարևանը դռան ձայն ա լսում կամ միջանցքում հարևանների խոսակցություն ա լսում, եթե ինքը դուրս գալու չլինի էլ, սուտի դուռը կբացի, մի բան կձևացնի (ասենք, դռան դիմացի փալասը կտանի լվանալու կամ աղբ կթափի), որ մի հատ տեսնի՝ ինչ են խոսում, ինչ ն հագել, ուր են գնում և այլն ։


Սրա հետ կապված բան հիշեցի: Ես էլ, որ սենյակիցս դուրս եմ գալիս, գնում խոհանոց, նայում եմ, որ տանտերս տարածքում չլինի: Բայց որ իմ էքստրավերտ վիճակներում եմ լինում, հեչ պետքս չի:

Շվեդների ու մյուս սառած ազգերի պահով: Իրանք սառած տոլմա չեն, ուղղակի ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտ են: Որ հետները մոտիկանում ես, տեսնում ես, որ լավ էլ տաք են:

----------

Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ուրեմն ես էդ աստիճան ինտրվերտ չեմ, չնայած նայեցի՝ տոկոսը ցածր էր, ես մեծ խումբ առանձնապես չեմ սիրում, բայց առանց շփման էլ չեմ կարողանում, ուսանող ժամանակ երբ մենակ էի ապրում, անպայման կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը-երկուսը պետք ա հետս տւն գար, մնար նաև, կամ ես էի գնում իրանց տուն, որովհետև մենակ մնալուց կգժվեի: Մենակ Վանաձորում մեր տանն եմ սիրել մենակ մնալը, բայց հիմա արդեն վարժվել եմ, թե ոնց, բայց էլի նախընտրում եմ միջավայրը՝ փոքր, մենակ մնալուց, բայց ինտրովերտություն էլ ունեմ, որովհետև երբ պիտի մեկին հանդիպեմ, մինչև էդ հանդիպման պահը ահագին հոգեաբանական բարիերներ եմ հաղթահարում՝ անբացատրելի, աբսուրդ…ԴԴ Ասենք ղեկավարներիս մոտ ամեն անգամ գնալուց հազար ձև ծանր եմ տանում, թե ոնց ինձպահեմ:ԴԴ բայց հանդիպման ժամանակ ինձ շատ աշխույժ եմ պահում, ասում, խոսում, կատակում, բայց հաջորդ անգամ էլի նույն վիճակները, ու ընդհանրապես համարյա ցանկացած հանդիպման դեպքում, որը ամենօրյա բնույթ չի կրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն ես էդ աստիճան ինտրվերտ չեմ, չնայած նայեցի՝ տոկոսը ցածր էր, ես մեծ խումբ առանձնապես չեմ սիրում, բայց առանց շփման էլ չեմ կարողանում, ուսանող ժամանակ երբ մենակ էի ապրում, անպայման կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը-երկուսը պետք ա հետս տւն գար, մնար նաև, կամ ես էի գնում իրանց տուն, որովհետև մենակ մնալուց կգժվեի: Մենակ Վանաձորում մեր տանն եմ սիրել մենակ մնալը, բայց հիմա արդեն վարժվել եմ, թե ոնց, բայց էլի նախընտրում եմ միջավայրը՝ փոքր, մենակ մնալուց, բայց ինտրովերտություն էլ ունեմ, որովհետև երբ պիտի մեկին հանդիպեմ, մինչև էդ հանդիպման պահը ահագին հոգեաբանական բարիերներ եմ հաղթահարում՝ անբացատրելի, աբսուրդ…ԴԴ Ասենք ղեկավարներիս մոտ ամեն անգամ գնալուց հազար ձև ծանր եմ տանում, թե ոնց ինձպահեմ:ԴԴ բայց հանդիպման ժամանակ ինձ շատ աշխույժ եմ պահում, ասում, խոսում, կատակում, բայց հաջորդ անգամ էլի նույն վիճակները, ու ընդհանրապես համարյա ցանկացած հանդիպման դեպքում, որը ամենօրյա բնույթ չի կրում:


Ասա դու էլ ես ամբիվերտ

----------

Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մասսայական ինտրովերտության տիպիկ օրինակ․ 
> Ստոկհոլմում շենքում ապրող մարդիկ որ ուզում են տնից դուրս գան, գլազոկից նայում են, որ համոզվեն որ հարևանը դուրս չի գալիս կամ ներս մտնում, նոր դուռը բացում են, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չհանդիպեն‎։  Մեկ էլ դուռդ բացում ես որ տնից դուրս գաս ու դռան փակվելու ձեն ես լսում․ էդ հարևանդ էր՝ ուզում էր դուրս գար տնից, բայց ուրիշ դռան բացվելը նկատեց, թափով դուռը հետ փակեց


Էս լրիվ ես եմ, եթե պադյեզդում մարդ կա, ես տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս: Դրա համար էլ հարևաններս մինչև հիմա իմ մասին ոչ մի բան չգիտեն, նույնիսկ անունս  :Jpit:  

Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ տակիս հարևանը ռեմոնտ էր անում, ամբողջ օրը պադյեզդում էր, ես ինձ տանը պատեպատ էի տալիս դեպրեսիայից: Վերջը ձևը գտա, նաուշնիկները ականջներս խցկած սկսեցի տնից ներսուդուրս անել, որ հանկարծ հետս խոսալ չսկսի:

----------

Արէա (19.09.2015)

----------


## ivy

Էդ մեկից ինձ մոտ չկա  :Jpit: 
Հենց տեղափոխվեցի էս նոր տունիկս, հարևաններիս հետ միանգամից ծանոթացա ու ընդհանրապես չեմ խուսափում իրենցից, նույնիսկ հարցերի դեպքում գնում դռները թակում, խոսում եմ հետները: Բոլորի անուններն էլ միանգամից սովորեցի ու տեսնելիս անունով (ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ազգանունով) եմ ողջունում, որ իրենց լավ զգան: Ողջո՜ւյն ֆրաու Կուկուլա, ողջո՜ւյն հերր Պեմզել, շոյվում են  :Smile: 
Էս աշխատանքս ինձ ահագին բաց է սարքել. համենայնդեպս էն շփումը, որը ոչ մի անձնական բան չի պարունակում, լրիվ հանգիստ եմ տանում: Ու ամբողջ օրը ակտիվ շփման մեջ եմ լիքը մարդկանց հետ. էդ կոնտեքստում հարևաններին մի հատ բարև-բարի լույսը հաստատ մեծ բան չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Մանուլ (17.06.2016), Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իմ հարևանի անունն էլ Կուկուլա լիներ՝ հա ջիգյարով կբարևեի։

----------

ivy (19.09.2015), Progart (30.03.2019), Աթեիստ (19.09.2015), Մանուլ (17.06.2016), Շինարար (19.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (19.09.2015), Տրիբուն (19.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ մեկից ինձ մոտ չկա 
> Հենց տեղափոխվեցի էս նոր տունիկս, հարևաններիս հետ միանգամից ծանոթացա ու ընդհանրապես չեմ խուսափում իրենցից, նույնիսկ հարցերի դեպքում գնում դռները թակում, խոսում եմ հետները: Բոլորի անուններն էլ միանգամից սովորեցի ու տեսնելիս անունով (ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ազգանունով) եմ ողջունում, որ իրենց լավ զգան: Ողջո՜ւյն ֆրաու Կուկուլա, ողջո՜ւյն հերր Պեմզել, շոյվում են 
> Էս աշխատանքս ինձ ահագին բաց է սարքել. համենայնդեպս էն շփումը, որը ոչ մի անձնական բան չի պարունակում, լրիվ հանգիստ եմ տանում: Ու ամբողջ օրը ակտիվ շփման մեջ եմ լիքը մարդկանց հետ. էդ կոնտեքստում հարևաններին մի հատ բարև-բարի լույսը հաստատ մեծ բան չի:


Իմը լրիվ հակառակն ա: Մոտիկ ու վաղուցվա ծանոթների հետ խնդիր չունեմ: Բայց որ պիտի կիսածանոթներին բարևեմ, խոսեմ հետները, սիրտս վատանում ա:
Որ նոր էի էկել ստեղ, լիքը նոր մարդկանց հետ էի ծանոթանում, ու դա կայֆ էր: Բայց մի պահ գնացի Պրագա ու մոտիկ ընկերուհուս հանդիպեցի: Էդ ժամանակ զգացի, թե քանի ամիս ինչ լարված եմ էղել իմ շփումներում, ու ընկերուհուս հետ նոր ռելաքս էղա:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Ֆիզիկական հաճույք եմ ստանում էս գրառումներից  :Smile: 




> Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, Դանիայում հենց էքստրավերտներն են դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնում, որտև իրանց շփման պահանջները չեն բավարարվում:





> Անգամ եթե փարթիի ես գնում, որտեղ ասենք մի հիսուն հոգի հավաքված ա, կտեսնես, որ ամեն անկյունում երկու-երեք հոգի են իրար հետ հավաքված զրուցում:





> Էլ չեմ ասում գրավոր հաղորդակցության գերակշռումը: Էստեղ հեռախոսը վերցնում ու զանգում են ինչ-որ մեկին մենակ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում: Նույնիսկ երբ տուն էի ման գալիս, շատ տանտերերի հեռախոսի համարները կային հայտարարությունների մեջ, բայց հատուկ նշված էր, որ չզանգեն, այլ սմս գրեն:


Էս վերջինը կարդալուց հետո ծխեցի մի հատ։




> Ֆինլանդիան շատ ավելի ինտրովերտ երկիր ա. էնտեղ մարդիկ ծայրահեղ քիչ են խոսում, ծայրահեղ քիչ են շփվում իրար հետ, բայց եթե մեջները էքստրավերտներ են հայտնվում, էնքան չեն դիմանում, որ արտագաղթում են:





> Ստոկհոլմում շենքում ապրող մարդիկ որ ուզում են տնից դուրս գան, գլազոկից նայում են, որ համոզվեն որ հարևանը դուրս չի գալիս կամ ներս մտնում, նոր դուռը բացում են, որ հանկարծ ոչ մեկին չհանդիպեն‎։





> Մեկ էլ դուռդ բացում ես որ տնից դուրս գաս ու դռան փակվելու ձեն ես լսում․ էդ հարևանդ էր՝ ուզում էր դուրս գար տնից, բայց ուրիշ դռան բացվելը նկատեց, թափով դուռը հետ փակեց:


Աչքերս լցվեց հաճույքից  :Jpit: 
Դրախտ ա, դրախտ  :Love:

----------

John (19.09.2015), Ruby Rue (20.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Հայկօ (19.09.2015), Ուլուանա (19.09.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, Արշակ, դու հաստատ ինտրովերտ ես, ուղղակի ձեզ մոտ մարդիկ բացի ինտրովերտ լինելուց, նաև սառած տոլմա են, դրա համար ես դու ցնդել ։ Ես էլ, որ տիպիկ ինտրովերտ եմ, սառած տոլմաների մեջ ապրելուց կարող ա ավելի վատ զգայի ինձ, քան էքստրավերտների գերակայությունից։ 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում թեսթն արա, համոզվենք ։


Արեցի էն տեստը․ 



> Your personality type: *“The Campaigner”* (ENFP-T)
> Strength of individual traits: Extraverted: 22%, Intuitive: 24%, Feeling: 45%, Prospecting: 11%, Turbulent: 17%.
> Role: *Diplomat*
> Strategy: *Social Engagement*


Փաստորեն ավելի շատ էքստրովերտ եմ  :Wink:  Բայց դե հարցերի մեծ մասին միջանկյալ պատասխան էի ուզում ընտրել, մի կերպ էի ինձ համոզում որ մի կողմ գնամ, քանի որ «չեզոք» պատասխանել խորհուրդ չէր տալիս տեստը։ 
Ես համ ահավոր սիրում եմ ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինել, առանց մարդկանց հետ սիստեմատիկ ակտիվ շփման ճնշվում եմ, բոլորովին դեմ չեմ նոր ընկերների և այլն, բայց նաև ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք ա հանդարտ, ինքս ինձ հետ մնամ։ Որոշ ինտրովերտական պրոբլեմներ էլ ունեմ՝ ամաչկոտություն և այլն, բայց դե վրես ահագին աշխատել եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում, նենց որ հիմա խառն ա։
Իսկ այ Շվեդիա տեղափոխվելուց հետո ինձ ահավոր էքստրովերտ եմ զգում շվեդների մեջ  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, էդ որ հեռախոսով խոսելու փոխարեն SMS գրելը դիտարկում եք որպես ինտրովերտության նշան, չգիտեմ որտեղից ա էդ գալիս, կարող ա ինտրովերտներից, բայց հիմա ոնց հասկանում եմ շատ երկրներում էդ ուղղակի քաղաքավարի հաղորդակցման ստանդարտ ա դառել։ Եթե ընտանիքի անդամ չի, ապա պետք ա սմս գրես, ոչ թե զանգես, կամ էլ ասենք sms–ով պայմանավորվես, թույլատրություն ստանաս նոր զանգես։ Շվեդիայում էլ ա տենց, ԱՄՆ–ում ապրողներից էլ եմ տենց լսել։ 
Իսկ ես տանել չեմ կարողանում SMS գրելը․ լոքշ ա ու դանդաղ․ մի ժամ տեքստ հավաքել, հետո սպասել պատասխանի, հետո նորից գրել․ էնա քյասար կզանգեմ, մի րոպեյվա մեջ կխոսեմ հարցս կլուծեմ կպրծնեմ էլի։ Բայց դե որ ստանդարտը sms–ն ա ստեղ, անքաղաքավարի չլինելու համար ստիպված ոչ մտերիմներին սմս եմ գրում։

----------


## Արշակ

էս էլ մյուս տեստի արդյունքները․



> *ENFP*
> Extravert(9%)  iNtuitive(56%)  Feeling(3%)  Perceiving(28%)
> You have _slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (9%)__You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (56%)__You have marginal or no preference of Feeling over Thinking (3%)__You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (28%)_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմը լրիվ հակառակն ա: Մոտիկ ու վաղուցվա ծանոթների հետ խնդիր չունեմ: Բայց որ պիտի կիսածանոթներին բարևեմ, խոսեմ հետները, սիրտս վատանում ա:
> Որ նոր էի էկել ստեղ, լիքը նոր մարդկանց հետ էի ծանոթանում, ու դա կայֆ էր: Բայց մի պահ գնացի Պրագա ու մոտիկ ընկերուհուս հանդիպեցի: Էդ ժամանակ զգացի, թե քանի ամիս ինչ լարված եմ էղել իմ շփումներում, ու ընկերուհուս հետ նոր ռելաքս էղա:


Ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց. հին ու մոտիկ ծանոթների հետ խնդիր չունեմ, բայց անծանոթների ու թեթևակի ծանոթների հետ մի երկու բառ փոխանակելն էլ սթրես ա։ Պատրաստ եմ ամեն ինչ անելու, որ դեմ առ դեմ դուրս չգանք  :LOL: ։

----------

Արէա (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, էդ մյուս թեսթը, որ մեծ մասդ արել եք, ես էլ մի քիչ առաջ արեցի. դա ավելի շատ դուրս եկավ՝ համ հարցերը, համ էլ արդյունքները. ինչ մանրամասն ու ճշգրիտ նկարագրում ա, կարդալիս նույնիսկ հուզվել էի, որ ինձ տենց ճշգրիտ ճանաչել ա  :LOL: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տիպիկ ինտրովերտներին բնորոշ իրավիճակներ.

Այն շաբաթ–կիրակին, երբ պլանավորած ոչինչ չունես, լավագույն ժամանակն է։Ի՞նչը կարող է ավելի լավ լինել, քան զանգը թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդուց, ով որոշել է հետաձգել հանդիպումը։ Գլխումդ միայն մի միտք է պտտվում. «Շնորհակալ եմ, տեր Աստված»։Դու հաճախ ես հեռանում՝ հուսալով, որ ոչ ոք չի նկատի։Դու պատրաստվում ես տնից դուրս գալ, բայց դռնից այն կողմ լսելով հարևանների խոսակցությունը՝ մի քանի րոպե սպասում ես, մինչև ցրվեն։Դու թեթևացած շունչ ես քաշում, երբ իմանում ես, որ հավաքույթը, որին հրավիրված էիր, հետաձգվել կամ չեղյալ է հայտարարվել։Մինչ բոլորը շուրջդ նվնվում են, թե ձանձրանում են, դու ուրախանում ես, որ վերջապես ժամանակ է գտնվել սիրելի գործով զբաղվելու համար (որն, ի դեպ, կարող է «ոչինչ չանելը» լինել)։Որևէ մեկի (ոչ մտերիմ ծանոթի) հետ վերելակով գնալը քեզ համար բավական ծանր ժամանակահատված է։

Էդ վերելակով գնալն իրոք ամենաawkward վիճակներից ա, էն որ վայրկյաններն ես հաշվում, թե երբ ա վերջապես դուռը բացվելու, որ թեթևացած շունչ քաշես, ու էդ վայրկյանները հաճախ հավերժություն են թվում  :LOL: ։

----------

John (19.09.2015), Աթեիստ (19.09.2015), Արէա (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Հայկօ (19.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (19.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաաա, վերելակը լրիվ ինքն ա: Մանավանդ գործի տեղը:

----------


## Արէա

Զզվելի բան ա էս ինտրովերտ լինելը, մեր մեջ ասած։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զզվելի բան ա էս ինտրովերտ լինելը, մեր մեջ ասած։


Թե չէի ուզում ասել ակումբի էքստրավերտներից մեկի օրինակը դու ես:

----------

Արէա (19.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այն շաբաթ–կիրակին, երբ պլանավորած ոչինչ չունես, լավագույն ժամանակն է։* - Ես եմ*
Ի՞նչը կարող է ավելի լավ լինել, քան զանգը թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդուց, ով որոշել է հետաձգել հանդիպումը։ Գլխումդ միայն մի միտք է պտտվում. «Շնորհակալ եմ, տեր Աստված»։* -* *Ես եմ*
Դու հաճախ ես հեռանում՝ հուսալով, որ ոչ ոք չի նկատի։* - հարսանիքների դեպքում դեմոնստրատիվ եմ հեռանում ։) (եթե չեմ կարացել նախօրոք հրաժարվեմ)*
Դու պատրաստվում ես տնից դուրս գալ, բայց դռնից այն կողմ լսելով հարևանների խոսակցությունը՝ մի քանի րոպե սպասում ես, մինչև ցրվեն։ - *երբեք*
Դու թեթևացած շունչ ես քաշում, երբ իմանում ես, որ հավաքույթը, որին հրավիրված էիր, հետաձգվել կամ չեղյալ է հայտարարվել։ - *Նայած հավաքույթ*
Մինչ բոլորը շուրջդ նվնվում են, թե ձանձրանում են, դու ուրախանում ես, որ վերջապես ժամանակ է գտնվել սիրելի գործով զբաղվելու համար (որն, ի դեպ, կարող է «ոչինչ չանելը» լինել)։ - *Ես եմ*
Որևէ մեկի (ոչ մտերիմ ծանոթի) հետ վերելակով գնալը քեզ համար բավական ծանր ժամանակահատված է։ - *նայած «որևէ մեկ» (IYKWIM)*  :Wink:

----------

Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Զզվելի բան ա էս ինտրովերտ լինելը, մեր մեջ ասած։


Դե լավ, տենց դաժան պետք չի արտահայտվել։ Հեշտ չի, ինչ խոսք, բայց դե լիքը առավելություններ էլ ունի, հատկապես երբ քեզ շրջապատում ես ինտրովերտներով ու քեզ համար խախանդ ապրում  :Jpit: ։

Ի դեպ, մենակ խնդիրներից ենք գրում մինչև հիմա, եկեք լավ բաներն էլ ասենք։ Օրինակ, ինտրովերտները, ի տարբերություն էքստրավերտների, հազվադեպ են ձանձրանում, քանի որ իրենց լավ զգալու ու հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար կախված չեն արտաքին աշխարհից՝ մարդկանցից, ոչ միշտ հասանելի ժամանցի ձևերից։ Գրելը, կարդալը, ստեղծագործելը, ինտերնետ մտնելը, պարզապես մտածելը ինտրովերտների համար ահագին հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի գործեր են, որոնք մենակ մնալու դեպքում միշտ էլ հասանելի ու անկախ զբաղմունքներ են։ Կարևորը՝ կողքից չխանգարեն  :Jpit: ։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թե չէի ուզում ասել ակումբի էքստրավերտներից մեկի օրինակը դու ես:


Բյուր, չհասկացա ասածդ  :Unsure: ։ Մի հատ նորից ասա։

----------


## Արէա

> Թե չէի ուզում ասել ակումբի էքստրավերտներից մեկի օրինակը դու ես:


Իմը բարդ դեպքերից ա  :Smile: 

12 տարեկանից պայքարում եմ էս անտերի դեմ։
Վերջին քայլս, հատուկ դրանից ազատվելու նպատակով սպասարկման ոլորտում աշխատանքի անցնելն էր, որտեղ էլ 2 տարվա ընթացքում վերջնականապես սոցիոֆոբիայի վերածեցի ինտրավերտությունս, ու ձեռ քաշեցի էդ մտքից ։)

Հիմա մաքսիմում հարմարացրել եմ ապրելակերպս ինձ, սոցիոֆոբիան գնաց գրողի ծոցը, բայց ինտրավերտությունը խեղդում ա  :Smile: 

Հետաքրքիր բան ա, ես շատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց հետ շփվել, զրուցել, ինչ-որ բան քննարկել, բանավիճել, քեֆերի մասնակցել, խմել ուրախանալ, արշավների գնալ, բան։ Բայց մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ արդեն սկսել եմ, իսկ էդ սկսելն էնքան դժվար ա, որ շատ հաճախ բանը սկսելուն չի հասնում  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (19.09.2015), Tiger29 (20.09.2015), Շինարար (19.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չհասկացա ասածդ ։ Մի հատ նորից ասա։


Ինձ թվում ա Արէան էքստրավերտ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, չհասկացա ասածդ ։ Մի հատ նորից ասա։


Արեային ասում ա՝ ես միշտ էլ գիտեի, որ դու էքտրավերտ  ես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այն շաբաթ–կիրակին, երբ պլանավորած ոչինչ չունես, լավագույն ժամանակն է։* - Ես եմ*
> Ի՞նչը կարող է ավելի լավ լինել, քան զանգը թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդուց, ով որոշել է հետաձգել հանդիպումը։ Գլխումդ միայն մի միտք է պտտվում. «Շնորհակալ եմ, տեր Աստված»։* -* *Ես եմ*
> Դու հաճախ ես հեռանում՝ հուսալով, որ ոչ ոք չի նկատի։* - հարսանիքների դեպքում դեմոնստրատիվ եմ հեռանում ։) (եթե չեմ կարացել նախօրոք հրաժարվեմ)*
> Դու պատրաստվում ես տնից դուրս գալ, բայց դռնից այն կողմ լսելով հարևանների խոսակցությունը՝ մի քանի րոպե սպասում ես, մինչև ցրվեն։ - *երբեք*
> Դու թեթևացած շունչ ես քաշում, երբ իմանում ես, որ հավաքույթը, որին հրավիրված էիր, հետաձգվել կամ չեղյալ է հայտարարվել։ - *Նայած հավաքույթ*
> Մինչ բոլորը շուրջդ նվնվում են, թե ձանձրանում են, դու ուրախանում ես, որ վերջապես ժամանակ է գտնվել սիրելի գործով զբաղվելու համար (որն, ի դեպ, կարող է «ոչինչ չանելը» լինել)։ - *Ես եմ*
> Որևէ մեկի (ոչ մտերիմ ծանոթի) հետ վերելակով գնալը քեզ համար բավական ծանր ժամանակահատված է։ - *նայած «որևէ մեկ» (IYKWIM)*


Դու էն ասա՝ թեսթն արե՞լ ես, ու եթե հա, ի՞նչ ա պարզվել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետաքրքիր բան ա, ես շատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց հետ շփվել, զրուցել, ինչ-որ բան քննարկել, բանավիճել, քեֆերի մասնակցել, խմել ուրախանալ, արշավների գնալ, բան։ Բայց մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ արդեն սկսել եմ, իսկ էդ սկսելն էնքան դժվար ա, որ շատ հաճախ բանը սկսելուն չի հասնում


Էս լրիվ ես եմ, մոտիկ մարդիկ միշտ ասում են, որ մի միջոցառում ա լինում, նախօրոք էնքան ես բողոքում, թե հեչ չես ուզում, հետ միջոցառման ժամանակ հեչ չի զգացվում, որ էդ չուզողը դու էիր:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում ա Արէան էքստրավերտ ա:


Արէային ռեալում չեմ ճանաչում, բայց գրառումներից միշտ էլ տպավորություն եմ ունեցել, որ տիպիկ ու «անհույս» ինտրովերտ ա  :Jpit: ։




> Արեային ասում ա՝ ես միշտ էլ գիտեի, որ դու էքտրավերտ  ես:


Դե, Արէայի գրառման (որը Բյուրը մեջբերել էր) ու Բյուրի գրածի միջև տրամաբանական կապը չտեսա, դրա համար չհասկացա։ Արէան որ գրել ա՝ զզվելի բան ա ինտրովերտ լինելը, ես նենց հասկացա, որ նկատի ունի՝ դժվար ա ինտրովերտի համար՝ սեփական փորձից ելնելով, էլի, իսկ Բյուրի գրածից դատելով՝ ինքը ոնց որ թե հասկացել ա, իբր, Արէան սենց կողքից որ նայում ա ինտրովերտներին բնորոշ պահվածքին, մտածում ա՝ ինչ զզվելի են  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ, տենց դաժան պետք չի արտահայտվել։ Հեշտ չի, ինչ խոսք, բայց դե լիքը առավելություններ էլ ունի, հատկապես երբ քեզ շրջապատում ես ինտրովերտներով ու քեզ համար խախանդ ապրում ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, մենակ խնդիրներից ենք գրում մինչև հիմա, եկեք լավ բաներն էլ ասենք։ Օրինակ, ինտրովերտները, ի տարբերություն էքստրավերտների, հազվադեպ են ձանձրանում, քանի որ իրենց լավ զգալու ու հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնելու համար կախված չեն արտաքին աշխարհից՝ մարդկանցից, ոչ միշտ հասանելի ժամանցի ձևերից։ Գրելը, կարդալը, ստեղծագործելը, ինտերնետ մտնելը, պարզապես մտածելը ինտրովերտների համար ահագին հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի գործեր են, որոնք մենակ մնալու դեպքում միշտ էլ հասանելի ու անկախ զբաղմունքներ են։ Կարևորը՝ կողքից չխանգարեն ։


Ինտրովերտներն ավելի խելացի են: Ճիշտ ա` էդ նրանից ա, որ ինքնակրթության վրա ավելի շատ ժամանակ են ծախսում, բայց դե տենց ա:

Ի դեպ, մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ: Էս վերջերս գրական փառատոնի էի գնացել: Մենակ տեսնեիք էդ խեղճ գրողներին: Չգիտեին որ ծակը մտնեին: Բայց բեմի վրա պիտի մի ժամ զրուցեին:

----------

Արշակ (19.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէային ռեալում չեմ ճանաչում, բայց գրառումներից միշտ էլ տպավորություն եմ ունեցել, որ տիպիկ ու «անհույս» ինտրովերտ ա ։
> 
> 
> Դե, Արէայի գրառման (որը Բյուրը մեջբերել էր) ու Բյուրի գրածի միջև տրամաբանական կապը չտեսա, դրա համար չհասկացա։ Արէան որ գրել ա՝ զզվելի բան ա ինտրովերտ լինելը, ես նենց հասկացա, որ նկատի ունի՝ դժվար ա՝ սեփական փորձից, էլի, իսկ Բյուրի գրածից դատելով՝ ինքը ոնց որ թե հասկացել ա, իբր, Արէան սենց կողքից որ նայում ա ինտրովերտներին բնորոշ պահվածքին, մտածում ա՝ ինչ զզվելի են ։


Բյուրը հեգնում ա ուղղակի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմը բարդ դեպքերից ա 
> 
> 12 տարեկանից պայքարում եմ էս անտերի դեմ։
> Վերջին քայլս, հատուկ դրանից ազատվելու նպատակով սպասարկման ոլորտում աշխատանքի անցնելն էր, որտեղ էլ 2 տարվա ընթացքում վերջնականապես սոցիոֆոբիայի վերածեցի ինտրավերտությունս, ու ձեռ քաշեցի էդ մտքից ։)
> 
> Հիմա մաքսիմում հարմարացրել եմ ապրելակերպս ինձ, սոցիոֆոբիան գնաց գրողի ծոցը, բայց ինտրավերտությունը խեղդում ա 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր բան ա, ես շատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց հետ շփվել, զրուցել, ինչ-որ բան քննարկել, բանավիճել, քեֆերի մասնակցել, խմել ուրախանալ, արշավների գնալ, բան։ Բայց մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ արդեն սկսել եմ, իսկ էդ սկսելն էնքան դժվար ա, որ շատ հաճախ բանը սկսելուն չի հասնում


Non-practicing extravert

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինտրովերտներն ավելի խելացի են: Ճիշտ ա` էդ նրանից ա, որ ինքնակրթության վրա ավելի շատ ժամանակ են ծախսում, բայց դե տենց ա:
> 
> Ի դեպ, մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ: Էս վերջերս գրական փառատոնի էի գնացել: Մենակ տեսնեիք էդ խեղճ գրողներին: Չգիտեին որ ծակը մտնեին: Բայց բեմի վրա պիտի մի ժամ զրուցեին:


Դաժանություն։ Դրա համար պետք ա գրական փառատոնները միայն օնլայն կազմակերպել, որ բոլորն իրենց տներում նստած, relaxed վիճակում ներկայացնեն իրենց, թե չէ ու՞մ համար ա էդ ամբողջ կրկեսը, եթե ոչ ոք իրան լավ չի զգալու դրա ժամանակ։

----------


## Արէա

> Non-practicing extravert


Անփորձ էքստրավե՞րտ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր բան ա, ես շատ եմ սիրում մարդկանց հետ շփվել, զրուցել, ինչ-որ բան քննարկել, բանավիճել, քեֆերի մասնակցել, խմել ուրախանալ, արշավների գնալ, բան։ Բայց մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ արդեն սկսել եմ, իսկ էդ սկսելն էնքան դժվար ա, որ շատ հաճախ բանը սկսելուն չի հասնում


Ի դեպ, էդ սկսելու խնդիրը ես էլ եմ միշտ ունեցել։ Քեֆ անել, խմել, ուրախանալ՝ չէ, բայց զրուցել, քննարկել, արշավների գնալ, ինձ համար հետաքրքիր միջոցառումների մասնակցելը հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր ա, եթե արդեն մտել ես մեջը, բայց, մեկ ա, ի վերջո, դրանից էներգիաս սպառվում ա, ոչ թե ստանում եմ, օրինակ, ինչքան էլ որ ինձ համար հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր անցած լինի տվյալ արշավը, միջոցառումը կամ հանդիպումը, մեկ ա, դրանից հետո խիստ կարիք եմ զգում ահագին ժամանակ մենակ մնալու, հանգիստ, պասիվ, մթնոլորտում հանգստանալու, էն որ ոչինչ չի կատարվում, դադարի վիճակ։ Իսկ եթե նման հանդիպումները մի քանի հատ վրա–վրա լինեն, ես լրիվ շարքից դուրս կգամ... Ասենք, շաբաթը մեկից ավելն արդեն շատ ա ինձ համար։

----------

Զաքար (19.09.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու էն ասա՝ թեսթն արե՞լ ես, ու եթե հա, ի՞նչ ա պարզվել ։



2. You like to be *engaged* in an active and *fast-paced* job

3. You enjoy having a wide circle of *acquaintances*

4. You feel *involved* when watching TV soaps

Չորս հարցի մեջ չորս անծանոթ բառ կա, սկի ոչ էլ փորձել եմ լրացնել։
Փորձեցի ռուսական տարբերակը գտնեմ, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ հարցեր են։ Հենց սա չգտա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 2. You like to be *engaged* in an active and *fast-paced* job
> 
> 3. You enjoy having a wide circle of *acquaintances*
> 
> 4. You feel *involved* when watching TV soaps
> 
> Չորս հարցի մեջ չորս անծանոթ բառ կա, սկի ոչ էլ փորձել եմ լրացնել։
> Փորձեցի ռուսական տարբերակը գտնեմ, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ հարցեր են։ Հենց սա չգտա։


Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ հենց նույնը լինի։ Էն ա՝ իմ դրածն ուրիշ էր, ակումբցիների մեծ մասն ուրիշ էին արել։ Տարբեր թեսթեր կան, բայց դե էությունը նույնն ա, նենց որ հանգիստ կարող ես ռուսերեն տարբերակն անել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ հենց նույնը լինի։ Էն ա՝ իմ դրածն ուրիշ էր, ակումբցիների մեծ մասն ուրիշ էին արել։ Տարբեր թեսթեր կան, բայց դե էությունը նույնն ա, նենց որ հանգիստ կարող ես ռուսերեն տարբերակն անել։


Ռուսականի սիստեմը դուրըս չեկավ, հարց ա տալիս պատասխանի 2 տարբերակով, որոնցից ոչ մեկը իմը չի ։)
էսօր կփորձեմ նորմալ մի բան գտնեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան, երկրորդ թեստն անելիս նույն տառերը ստացար: Իմն ուրիշ ստացվեց. INFJ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տառերդ ասա, տառերդ: Դու էքստրավերտ էլ կլինես:


Նանար, տառ մառ չեմ իմանում, արդյունքն էս ա: Դե հիմա, քո հոգեբանի բոլոր ուժերը լարի ու մի հատ ախպորդ համար վոռքշոփ արա, տենանք էս ինչ ա նշանակում: 

Your personality type: “The Debater” (ENTP-T)
Strength of individual traits: Extraverted: 44%, Intuitive: 5%, Thinking: 1%, Prospecting: 4%, Turbulent: 18%.
Role: Analyst
Strategy: Social Engagement

----------


## ivy

> [*]*Ի՞նչը կարող է ավելի լավ լինել, քան զանգը թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդուց, ով որոշել է հետաձգել հանդիպումը։* Գլխումդ միայն մի միտք է պտտվում. «Շնորհակալ եմ, տեր Աստված»։


Դա իհարկե աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ պահերից մեկն ա, բայց որ էդ երջանիկ լուրը գրելով են հայտնում՝ զանգելու փոխարեն, արդեն լրիվ դրախտ ա լինում  :Jpit:

----------

John (21.09.2015), Զաքար (19.09.2015), Ուլուանա (19.09.2015)

----------


## ivy

> Նանար, տառ մառ չեմ իմանում, արդյունքն էս ա: Դե հիմա, քո հոգեբանի բոլոր ուժերը լարի ու մի հատ ախպորդ համար վոռքշոփ արա, տենանք էս ինչ ա նշանակում: 
> 
> Your personality type: “The Debater” (ENTP-T)
> Strength of individual traits: Extraverted: 44%, Intuitive: 5%, Thinking: 1%, Prospecting: 4%, Turbulent: 18%.
> Role: Analyst
> Strategy: Social Engagement


Էքստրավե՜րտ  :Scare:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.09.2015)

----------


## Skeptic

100% ինտրովերտ  :Unsure: 

Strenghts and weaknesses-ն էլ ա ոնց որ ճշգրիտ:

----------

GriFFin (20.09.2015), ivy (19.09.2015), Աթեիստ (19.09.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սկսեցի մանրից էս թեման կարդալ .... անոնիմ ալկոհոլիկների ակումբ ոնց որ լինի ... 

- Ես Ուլուանան եմ, զոռով մեկ-մեկ բարևում եմ հարևաններիս, բայց որ հարևան չունենայի, շատ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեի: Գիշերները մտածում եմ թե ինչ բիոլոգիական զենք կարելի ա սարքել, որը քոռացնում ա բոլոր հարևաններին ու չորացնում ա լեզուները: Ոչ մեկին չեմ ասել իմ էս երազանքի մասին, բայց սկսել եմ նախագծել ... ուղեղումս, թղթին չեմ հանձնում, քանի որ չեմ ուզում ուրիշների հետ կիսվել:

- Բարև ձեզ, ես Ռուֆուսն եմ: Քաքում եմ տակս շինարար հարևաններից, չէ, բոլոր հարևաններից, չէ, բոլոր շինարարներից, չէ, բոլորից, չէ, ոչ մեկից, կարճ ասած կարևոր չի, ես քաքում եմ տակս ու տնից դուրս չեմ գալի: Կամ դուրս եմ գալիս միայն նաուշնիկներով: Հիմա կասեք, ո՞նց են նաուշնիկները օգնում տակը չքաքելուն: Հավատացեք օգնում եմ, վկան մեր շենքի մաքուր աստիճաններն են ... վերջին երկու տարում:    

- Ես Շինարարն եմ, ես չգիտեմ ինչ եմ զում, բայց զգում եմ, որ ինձանից ինչ-որ բան ուզում են: Չեմ կարա ասեմ ով ա ուզում, բայց հաստատ կան մարդիկ որոնք ուզում են: Չգիտեմ ինչ են ուզում, բայց մի բան հաստատ ուզում են: Հիմա կասեք սկսեց էլի էս մարդը, ինքն էլ չի իմանում ինչ ա ուզում: Հա, ճիշտ ա, բայց հո հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ինձանից ուզում են: Տամ-չտամ: Լավ ասենք տամ, բայց ու՞մ տամ: 

- Էս ԱյՎին եմ: Ես ձեզ սիրում եմ, բոլորին սիրում եմ, ինձ էլ եմ սիրում, հարևաններիս էլ եմ սիրում, համաքաղաքացիներիս էլ եմ սիրում, համերկրացիներիս էլ եմ սիրում, հարևան երկրի ժողովրդին էլ եմ սիրում, ամբողջ աշպարհին սիրում եմ, սաղի համար գժվում եմ, ուշքս գնում ա, կյանքս կտամ ..... մենակ ինձ ոչ մեկը էտ հարցով չդիմի խնդրում եմ: 

- Hello, Hola, Bonjour, Hej med jer, Hei kanssasi, Pozdravi z vami .. արդեն հասկացաք չէ՞, ես Բյուրն եմ, ոչ մեկիդ էրեսը չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ, ես մեկա լիքը ընկերներ ունեմ, մոտ ընկերներ, շատ մոտ ընկերներ, քիչ մոտ ընկերներ, կոլեգա ընկերներ, ուղղակի ընկերներ .... Ես ինտրովերտ եմ .. փիս .. գալի՞ս եք վաղը հանդիպենք, ասենք խոսենք, կիսվենք .... Ալեսունդում ... Նորվեգիայում ա: Կոնֆերանսի եմ լինելու ընդեղ, քսանչորս հազար հոգու առաջ ելույթ եմ ունենալու՝ իրենց քաղաքայի մարզադաշտում:

----------

GriFFin (20.09.2015), ivy (19.09.2015), John (21.09.2015), Progart (29.05.2019), Tiger29 (20.09.2015), Աթեիստ (19.09.2015), Արշակ (19.09.2015), Բարեկամ (10.07.2018), Հայկօ (20.09.2015), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2015), Վիշապ (16.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ձենով ծիծաղում եմ  :LOL: 
Բյուրինը ամենալավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, երկրորդ թեստն անելիս նույն տառերը ստացար: Իմն ուրիշ ստացվեց. INFJ


Հա, Բյուր, նույնն էր։ Փաստորեն, իմից ա ստացվել քո երկրորդը։ Բայց քեզ էնքան էլ նման չի. այսինքն՝ նենց ճշգրիտ, ոնց որ իմ մասին ա, քո մասին հաստատ չի, էլի։
Ի դեպ, ասում ա, որ էդ տիպը շատ հազվագյուտ ա, մարդկանց հազիվ մի տոկսն ա INFJ։

----------


## ivy

> Հա, Բյուր, նույնն էր։ Փաստորեն, իմից ա ստացվել քո երկրորդը։ Բայց քեզ էնքան էլ նման չի. այսինքն՝ նենց ճշգրիտ, ոնց որ իմ մասին ա, քո մասին հաստատ չի, էլի։
> Ի դեպ, ասում ա, որ էդ տիպը շատ հազվագյուտ ա, մարդկանց հազիվ մի տոկսն ա INFJ։


Իմն էլ էր INFJ, բայց ինձ դուր չեկավ, չդրեցի էստեղ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սկսեցի մանրից էս թեման կարդալ .... անոնիմ ալկոհոլիկների ակումբ ոնց որ լինի ... 
> 
> - Ես Ուլուանան եմ, զոռով մեկ-մեկ բարևում եմ հարևաններիս, բայց որ հարևան չունենայի, շատ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեի: Գիշերները մտածում եմ թե ինչ բիոլոգիական զենք կարելի ա սարքել, որը քոռացնում ա բոլոր հարևաններին ու չորացնում ա լեզուները: Ոչ մեկին չեմ ասել իմ էս երազանքի մասին, բայց սկսել եմ նախագծել ... ուղեղումս, թղթին չեմ հանձնում, քանի որ չեմ ուզում ուրիշների հետ կիսվել:


Ոչ, հեչ նման չէր ինձ  :Beee: ։ Ես տենց վրեդնի չեմ։ Համ էլ ես սիրում եմ մարդկանց, նույնիսկ շատ եմ սիրում, ուղղակի անծանոթների ու կիսածանոթների հետ չեմ սիրում շփվել, ծանոթների հետ էլ առանձին–առանձին եմ սիրում  :Tongue: ։ 

Էս խառնակիչ էքստրավերտին մի հատ քշեք մեր գյոզալ ու դինջ անկյունից  :Angry2: :

----------

ivy (19.09.2015), John (21.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմն էլ էր INFJ, բայց ինձ դուր չեկավ, չդրեցի էստեղ


Ես ենթադրում էի, որ քոնն էլ կարող ա դա ընկնի, չնայած նրան, որ քեզ էլ էդքան տիպիկ չի բնորոշում ոնց որ թե։
Կոնկրետ ի՞նչը դուր չեկավ, հո տեքստը չենք դնում, տառեր ու թվեր են, էլի, դրա դուր գալ–չգալը ո՞րն ա  :Smile: ։

----------


## ivy

> Ես ենթադրում էի, որ քոնն էլ կարող ա դա ընկնի, չնայած նրան, որ քեզ էլ էդքան տիպիկ չի բնորոշում ոնց որ թե։
> Կոնկրետ ի՞նչը դուր չեկավ, հո տեքստը չենք դնում, տառեր ու թվեր են, էլի, դրա դուր գալ–չգալը ո՞րն ա ։


Գրած էր՝ Advocate, ու մի հատ միրուքով բիձա էր կանգնած  :Beee:

----------

Արշակ (19.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գրած էր՝ Advocate, ու մի հատ միրուքով բիձա էր կանգնած


Հա՜, է՞դ  :LOL: ։ Դե, էդ բիձեն ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ, ոչ էլ advocate–ը, բայց բարեբախտաբար տեքստը հեչ կապ չուներ էդ բիձու հետ  :Jpit: ։

----------

ivy (19.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Բյուր, նույնն էր։ Փաստորեն, իմից ա ստացվել քո երկրորդը։ Բայց քեզ էնքան էլ նման չի. այսինքն՝ նենց ճշգրիտ, ոնց որ իմ մասին ա, քո մասին հաստատ չի, էլի։
> Ի դեպ, ասում ա, որ էդ տիպը շատ հազվագյուտ ա, մարդկանց հազիվ մի տոկսն ա INFJ։


Ես ինձ ո՛չ INTJ-ի մեջ եմ շատ տեսնում, ո՛չ INFJ-ի: Բայց պատճառը երևի էն ա, որ ինձ մոտ բացի J-ից, մնացած ցուցանիշները սաղ մեջտեղոտ են, մի հարց մի քիչ էս կողմ անեմ, տառը կփոխվի:
Ինձ էլ առաջին թեստում էր ասել, որ INTJ-ն ա ամենահազվագյուտը, հատկապես կանանց մոտ՝ մենակ 0.8%:

Էքստրավերտ մոդ օն  :Jpit: 
Տրիբուն  :LOL: 

Ի դեպ, կարելի ա հարցում բացել, տեսնել՝ ակումբում քանի էքստրավերտ կա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց էս թեման ո՜նց սիրեցի:

Այ հիմա կոմպով եմ, նորմալ նայեմ էս գրառմանը  :Jpit: 





> Այն շաբաթ–կիրակին, երբ պլանավորած ոչինչ չունես, լավագույն ժամանակն է։


Եթե ես երկու օր իրար հետևից տանը մնամ, կմեռնեմ: Բայց եթե շաբաթը մի օր տանը չմնամ, էլի կմեռնեմ: Տարբեր ռիթմեր փորձելուց հետո ճիշտը գտել եմ. շաբաթ օրը փռվում եմ բազմոցին ու գիրք կարդում, կիրակի դուրս գալիս սոցիալիզաղվելու:




> Ի՞նչը կարող է ավելի լավ լինել, քան զանգը թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդուց, ով որոշել է հետաձգել հանդիպումը։ Գլխումդ միայն մի միտք է պտտվում. «Շնորհակալ եմ, տեր Աստված»։


Ա՜խ: Բա որ հազար ներողություններով ա համեմված լինում, դու էլ չես իմանում՝ ոնց մերսի ասես էդ մարդուն: Բայց մյուս կողմից, չեղարկումներն ուրիշ տեսակ են ներվերիս վրա ազդում, որտև սիրում եմ սաղ նախապես պլանավորած ունենալ, նույնիսկ բազմոցին փռվելը:




> Դու հաճախ ես հեռանում՝ հուսալով, որ ոչ ոք չի նկատի։


Բայց որ նկատում են, էդ ամենաահավոր պահն ա լինում: Մեկ էլ սկսում են հարցուփորձը, թե՝ ձանձրացա՞ր, արի նստի մեր մոտ, քո խաթր անգլերեն կխոսենք: Այ մարդ, ինձ հանգիստ թողեք, ես էսօր ուզում եմ շուտ տուն հասնել ու փռվել բազմոցին:




> Դու պատրաստվում ես տնից դուրս գալ, բայց դռնից այն կողմ լսելով հարևանների խոսակցությունը՝ մի քանի րոպե սպասում ես, մինչև ցրվեն։


Հարևան չէ, բայց տանտեր, տանտիրոջ մամա ու այլ սուբյեկտներ բնակարանի ներսում:




> Դու թեթևացած շունչ ես քաշում, երբ իմանում ես, որ հավաքույթը, որին հրավիրված էիր, հետաձգվել կամ չեղյալ է հայտարարվել։


Նայած հավաքույթ: Հավաքույթներ կան, հաճույքով եմ գնում: 




> Մինչ բոլորը շուրջդ նվնվում են, թե ձանձրանում են, դու ուրախանում ես, որ վերջապես ժամանակ է գտնվել սիրելի գործով զբաղվելու համար (որն, ի դեպ, կարող է «ոչինչ չանելը» լինել)։


Հա, մոռացել եմ լոքշն ինչ ա: Բայց էդ ոչինչ չանելը շատ հազվադեպ եմ անում: Պիտի մի այլ կարգի ուժասպառ ու դավադիտ էղած լինեմ, որ բան չանեմ:




> Որևէ մեկի (ոչ մտերիմ ծանոթի) հետ վերելակով գնալը քեզ համար բավական ծանր ժամանակահատված է։


Դե սա ասեցինք: Ու վերելակի վատն էն ա, որ small talk էլ չես կարա սկսես, որտև գիտես՝ հեսա հասնելու ես, կիսատ մնա: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, սովորել ես, որ սենց իրավիճակներում գոնե պետք ա եղանակի մասին մի բան ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ թեստ: Էս մեկը մենակ ինտրովերսիա-էքստրավերսիայի մասին ա, ու հազիվ մի բան տվեց, որ ավելի մոտ ա ինձ:




> According to your results you appear to be the type of person who enjoys socializing with both large and smaller, more intimate groups of people. You don't mind being around big crowds, but that doesn't mean you'll want to crash every party you're invited to. Having an active social life and extending your network of friends is relatively important to you, but it isn't the most crucial thing. You've managed to strike a great balance between actively involving yourself in your larger social network, and spending some quality time with a few intimate friends. Although you may not always be the conversation-starter or the "life of the party", you are generally a very outgoing individual, whether among friends or people you are less familiar with.

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շատ անկապ հարցերով

Ваш код личность: ISTP
Посмотрите ваш тип и посмотреть, если вы отождествляете себя с людьми там.



Մնում ա ասեք, էս ինչ ա։
Ասենք վերջի տողը J-ի կողմն ավելի շատ ա, բայց գրել ա P։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս էլ Ուլուանայի դրած տեստի արդյունքը (google translate-ով)

*ISTJ*
Introvert(41%)  Sensing(16%)  Thinking(28%)  Judging(34%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (41%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (16%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (28%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (34%)

Ստեղ վերջում J ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս էլ էս տեստը

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://www.16personalities.com/istp-personality
Ահագին բաներ ճիշտ էր։ Մի քանի տեղ բացեց էնքան տիպիկ էր նկարագրությունը։ 
Բայց ինձ թվում ա որ մի հինգ տարի առաջ անեի տեստը լրիվ ձեր նման կլինեի։  :LOL:  Հիմա արդեն small talk–ի հետ համարյա պրոբլեմ չունեմ։ Շատ մարդկանց դեմ ինչ որ բան ներկայացնելուց էլ առանձնապես չեմ նեղվում։ Չնայած ամեն դեպքում ես երևի տանն ու գործի տեղը տարբեր մարդ եմ  :LOL:  Գործի տեղը կարող ա նույնիսկ էքստրավերտի տեղ էլ անցնեմ։  :LOL:  

Բյուրի ասած որ ֆինները ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտ են։ Մեր թիմում մի ֆինն կա ու ինքը Ֆինլանդիայից գնացել ա որտև ինքը ֆինների մեջ էքստրավերտ էր, ու դրանից գժվում էր։ Բայց իրականում հեչ էլ էքստրավերտ չի  :LOL:

----------

Արշակ (20.09.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Շատ անկապ հարցերով
> 
> Ваш код личность: ISTP
> Посмотрите ваш тип и посмотреть, если вы отождествляете себя с людьми там.
> 
> 
> 
> Մնում ա ասեք, էս ինչ ա։
> Ասենք վերջի տողը J-ի կողմն ավելի շատ ա, բայց գրել ա P։


Քեզանից ի՞նչ ինտրովերտ:  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քեզանից ի՞նչ ինտրովերտ:


Դու ինձ պտի տեսնեիր մինչև ամուսնանալն ու մինչև Ակումբը ։)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դու ինձ պտի տեսնեիր մինչև ամուսնանալն ու մինչև Ակումբը ։)


Հա, Ակումբն իրոք ահագին էքստրավերտացուցիչ ազդեցություն ունի  :Jpit: ։ Մի պահ Ակումբի պատճառով նույնիսկ ես էի սկսել կասկածել սեփական ինտրովերտությանը։ Մի ութ տարի առաջ էր, էն որ ակումբցիներով հարցազրույցներ էինք անցկացնում իրար հետ, impression–ն ինձնից հարցազրույց էր վերցնում, հարցերից մեկը հետևյալն էր. ինտրովե՞րտ ես, թե՞ էքստրավերտ, ու ես պատասխանել էի` երևի ավելի շատ ինտրովերտ եմ։ Այսինքն՝ նույնիսկ համոզված չէի, որ ինտրովերտ եմ  :Shok: ։ Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ տենց եմ արտահայտվել. ախր ես սենց տիպիկ ինտրովերտ լինելով՝ ո՞նց էի նման կասկած ունեցել։ Ուղղակի Ակումբի հանդիպումները միակ մարդաշատ միջավայրն են եղել իմ կյանքում, որտեղ ինձ լիարժեք հարմարավետ եմ զգացել, ու նույնիսկ երբ մի շրջան կար, որ շաբաթներ շարունակ ամեն օր առանց բացառության հանդիպում էինք ու մի հինգ–վեց ժամ միասին անցկացնում, էլի չէի հոգնում ու ձանձրանում։ Ու դա ստիպել էր ինձ մտածել, որ գուցե էքստրավերտ եմ։ Բայց էդ բացառիկ դեպք էր. ո՛չ դրանից առաջ, ո՛չ էլ հետո նման բան իմ կյանքում չի եղել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե երբևէ նորից լինի։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Ակումբն իրոք ահագին էքստրավերտացուցիչ ազդեցություն ունի ։ Մի պահ Ակումբի պատճառով նույնիսկ ես էի սկսել կասկածել սեփական ինտրովերտությանը։ Մի ութ տարի առաջ էր, էն որ ակումբցիներով հարցազրույցներ էինք անցկացնում իրար հետ, impression–ն ինձնից հարցազրույց էր վերցնում, հարցերից մեկը հետևյալն էր. ինտրովե՞րտ ես, թե՞ էքստրավերտ, ու ես պատասխանել էի` երևի ավելի շատ ինտրովերտ եմ։ Այսինքն՝ նույնիսկ համոզված չէի, որ ինտրովերտ եմ ։ Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, հավատս չի գալիս, որ տենց եմ արտահայտվել. ախր ես սենց տիպիկ ինտրովերտ լինելով՝ ո՞նց էի նման կասկած ունեցել։ Ուղղակի Ակումբի հանդիպումները միակ մարդաշատ միջավայրն են եղել իմ կյանքում, որտեղ ինձ լիարժեք հարմարավետ եմ զգացել, ու նույնիսկ երբ մի շրջան կար, որ շաբաթներ շարունակ ամեն օր առանց բացառության հանդիպում էինք ու մի հինգ–վեց ժամ միասին անցկացնում, էլի չէի հոգնում ու ձանձրանում։ Ու դա ստիպել էր ինձ մտածել, որ գուցե էքստրավերտ եմ։ Բայց էդ բացառիկ դեպք էր. ո՛չ դրանից առաջ, ո՛չ էլ հետո նման բան իմ կյանքում չի եղել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե երբևէ նորից լինի։


Ահա, էն ժամանակ եթե ինձ հարցնեին, կասեի` միանշանակ էքստրավերտ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եկա մի հատ ցավոտ թեմայով բողոքելու  :Jpit: ։ Սրա մասին մի կես տարի առաջ «Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, թե՞ էլի մարդ կա...» թեմայում էլ էի գրել, բայց դե սա ավելի համապատասխան տեղ ա ոնց որ։

Եվ այսպես, *Skype*՝ ինտրովերտի աչքի գրող  :LOL: ։ Չնայած երևի ոչ բոլորի, բայց դե։

Ո՜նց տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ առանց նախօրոք պայմանավորվելու կամ հարցնելու ինձ Սքայփով զանգում են... Որ շատ անկեղծանանք, ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում տեսազանգով խոսել, բացառությամբ որոշ դեպքերի (սա առանձին թեմա ա, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում սա էլ կարող եմ հիմնավորել), բայց էդ դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք։ Սքայփի էդ անսպասելի զանգի ձայնը որ չեմ լսում... Սենց ոնց որ մի բանով տան գլխիս  :Black Eye: ։ Էդ ինձ համար լրիվ անձնական տարածքի ներխուժում ոնց որ լինի։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, թե մարդն ինչքանով ա մտերիմ. ուղղակի չկա նենց մարդ, որի դեպքում ինձ համար սքայփի անսպասելի զանգն ընդունելի լինի։ Խոսքն, իհարկե, էն դեպքերի մասին չի, երբ հրատապ հարց կա, ու ամեն գնով պետք ա մարդու հետ կապվել՝ ինչ–որ կարևոր բան տեղեկացնելու կամ պարզելու համար, ու դա նույնքան արագ անելու այլ ձև չկա։ Որ ասում եմ, մամաս ասում ա՝ տենց որ նայես, ուրեմն հեռախոսով զանգելու դեպքում էլ պիտի նախօրոք գրեն, թույլտվություն ստանան, նոր զանգեն։ Ինձ որ հարցնեք, հեչ էլ վատ չէր լինի, որ տենց լիներ  :Jpit: , բայց լավ, համարենք՝ էդ իմ բզիկն ա, ամեն դեպքում ես չեմ ակնկալում կամ, առավել ևս, պահանջում, որ ինձ հեռախոսով զանգելուց առաջ գրեն, քանի որ հեռախոսը նախ և առաջ զանգելու համար ա, չնայած մեր օրերում էդ էլ ա փոխվել ահագին, ու, ինչպես Արշակն էր նշել թեմայի սկզբներում, շատ բաներ, որ նախկինում զանգելով էին ասում, հիմա ավելի ընդունելի ա համարվում հաղորդագրություն գրելով ասել։ Հետո հեռախոսազանգն ու տեսազանգը հեչ նույնը չեն, էլի, պետք չի դրանք համեմատել ու նույնացնել։ Հեռախոսով խոսելիս, եթե տրամադրությունդ էն չլինի, կամ անհավես լինես, կամ ձեռի հետ ուզենաս ուրիշ բաներով զբաղվել, խնդիր չունես, ու ինչը որ չէիր ուզի, որ խոսակիցդ նկատի, իմանա, շատ հեշտությամբ կարելի ա քողարկել, էլ չեմ ասում՝ եթե տեսքդ էն չի կամ էն աստիճանի հավես չունես, տրամադրված չես էդ խոսակցությանը, որ չես կարող թաքցնել, ու անհարմար վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնում։ Հետո հեռախոսով շատ ավելի հեշտ ա կարճ կապելն ու խոսակցությունն ավարտելը, քան տեսազանգով. ընդհանրապես միշտ էլ դեմ առ դեմ եղած ժամանակ ցանկացած «փախուստ» ավելի դժվար ա։ Ու էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ի վիճակի չեն հասկանալու, թե ինչի պիտի մարդը միշտ պատրաստ չլինի սքայփի տեսազանգին պատասխանելու նույն ձևով, ինչ հեռախոսազանգին, նաև չեն հասկանում, թե ինչի կարող ա մարդը չուզենա, օրինակ, տեսազանգին պատասխանելիս վիդեոն չմիացնել, միայն ձայնը միացնել։ Ու դեռ մի բան էլ պիտի բացատրություն տաս, արդարանաս, թե ինչի վիդեոդ չես միացրել։ Ախր ինչի՞ պիտի ես ստիպված լինեմ դրա համար արդարանալու։

----------

John (22.09.2015), Աթեիստ (22.09.2015), Արէա (22.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եկա մի հատ ցավոտ թեմայով բողոքելու ։ Սրա մասին մի կես տարի առաջ «Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, թե՞ էլի մարդ կա...» թեմայում էլ էի գրել, բայց դե սա ավելի համապատասխան տեղ ա ոնց որ։
> 
> Եվ այսպես, *Skype*՝ ինտրովերտի աչքի գրող ։ Չնայած երևի ոչ բոլորի, բայց դե։
> 
> Ո՜նց տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ առանց նախօրոք պայմանավորվելու կամ հարցնելու ինձ Սքայփով զանգում են... Որ շատ անկեղծանանք, ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում տեսազանգով խոսել, բացառությամբ որոշ դեպքերի (սա առանձին թեմա ա, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում սա էլ կարող եմ հիմնավորել), բայց էդ դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք։ Սքայփի էդ անսպասելի զանգի ձայնը որ չեմ լսում... Սենց ոնց որ մի բանով տան գլխիս ։ Էդ ինձ համար լրիվ անձնական տարածքի ներխուժում ոնց որ լինի։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, թե մարդն ինչքանով ա մտերիմ. ուղղակի չկա նենց մարդ, որի դեպքում ինձ համար սքայփի անսպասելի զանգն ընդունելի լինի։ Խոսքն, իհարկե, էն դեպքերի մասին չի, երբ հրատապ հարց կա, ու ամեն գնով պետք ա մարդու հետ կապվել՝ ինչ–որ կարևոր բան տեղեկացնելու կամ պարզելու համար, ու դա նույնքան արագ անելու այլ ձև չկա։ Որ ասում եմ, մամաս ասում ա՝ տենց որ նայես, ուրեմն հեռախոսով զանգելու դեպքում էլ պիտի նախօրոք գրեն, թույլտվություն ստանան, նոր զանգեն։ Ինձ որ հարցնեք, հեչ էլ վատ չէր լինի, որ տենց լիներ , բայց լավ, համարենք՝ էդ իմ բզիկն ա, ամեն դեպքում ես չեմ ակնկալում կամ, առավել ևս, պահանջում, որ ինձ հեռախոսով զանգելուց առաջ գրեն, քանի որ հեռախոսը նախ և առաջ զանգելու համար ա, չնայած մեր օրերում էդ էլ ա փոխվել ահագին, ու, ինչպես Արշակն էր նշել թեմայի սկզբներում, շատ բաներ, որ նախկինում զանգելով էին ասում, հիմա ավելի ընդունելի ա համարվում հաղորդագրություն գրելով ասել։ Հետո հեռախոսազանգն ու տեսազանգը հեչ նույնը չեն, էլի, պետք չի դրանք համեմատել ու նույնացնել։ Հեռախոսով խոսելիս, եթե տրամադրությունդ էն չլինի, կամ անհավես լինես, կամ ձեռի հետ ուզենաս ուրիշ բաներով զբաղվել, խնդիր չունես, ու ինչը որ չէիր ուզի, որ խոսակիցդ նկատի, իմանա, շատ հեշտությամբ կարելի ա քողարկել, էլ չեմ ասում՝ եթե տեսքդ էն չի կամ էն աստիճանի հավես չունես, տրամադրված չես էդ խոսակցությանը, որ չես կարող թաքցնել, ու անհարմար վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնում։ Հետո հեռախոսով շատ ավելի հեշտ ա կարճ կապելն ու խոսակցությունն ավարտելը, քան տեսազանգով. ընդհանրապես միշտ էլ դեմ առ դեմ եղած ժամանակ ցանկացած «փախուստ» ավելի դժվար ա։ Ու էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ի վիճակի չեն հասկանալու, թե ինչի պիտի մարդը միշտ պատրաստ չլինի սքայփի տեսազանգին պատասխանելու նույն ձևով, ինչ հեռախոսազանգին, նաև չեն հասկանում, թե ինչի կարող ա մարդը չուզենա, օրինակ, տեսազանգին պատասխանելիս վիդեոն չմիացնել, միայն ձայնը միացնել։ Ու դեռ մի բան էլ պիտի բացատրություն տաս, արդարանաս, թե ինչի վիդեոդ չես միացրել։ Ախր ինչի՞ պիտի ես ստիպված լինեմ դրա համար արդարանալու։


Ինձ թվում ա` էս հարցն ինտրովերտության հետ կապ չունի, այլ տարրական էթիկա ա: Ավելի շատ նման ա առանց զգուշացնելու մեկի տուն գնալուն: Ինձ համար դա ոչ էնքան անձնական տարածքի ներխուժում ա, ինչքան` պարտավոր չեմ բանուգործ թողնեմ ու ցցվեմ կոմպի դեմը, ինչ ա թե մտքիդ փչել ա զանգել: Նույնիսկ մամայիս կամ տատիկիս հետ խոսելիս միշտ նախապես պայմանավորվում եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում ա` էս հարցն ինտրովերտության հետ կապ չունի, այլ տարրական էթիկա ա: Ավելի շատ նման ա առանց զգուշացնելու մեկի տուն գնալուն: Ինձ համար դա ոչ էնքան անձնական տարածքի ներխուժում ա, ինչքան` պարտավոր չեմ բանուգործ թողնեմ ու ցցվեմ կոմպի դեմը, ինչ ա թե մտքիդ փչել ա զանգել: Նույնիսկ մամայիս կամ տատիկիս հետ խոսելիս միշտ նախապես պայմանավորվում եմ:


Չէ, Բյուր, փաստն էն ա, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում էդ սքայփով զանգելը, ու շատերի համար լրիվ նորմալ ա, երբ առանց զգուշացնելու զանգում են։ Լիքը կիրթ, քաղաքավարի ու էթիկայի խնդիր չունեցող մարդիկ կան, որ լրիվ հանգիստ են տանում թե՛ անսպասելի տեսազանգերը ստանալը, թե՛ անձամբ նման զանգեր անելը։ 
Ինտրովերտության հետ հաստատ կապ ունի։ Ճիշտ ա, ինտրովերտ չլինելով էլ կարելի ա ներվայնանալ ու չսիրել էդ զանգերը, ինչպես նաև էքսրավերտ լինելով՝ չսիրել ու նորմալ չհամարել, բայց ինտրովերտ լինելը հաստատ զգալի չափով ուժեղացնում ա դրանցից առաջացած դիսկոմֆորտը։ Համոզված եմ՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ էքստրավերտներն ավելի թեթև ու նորմալ են նայում դրան, քան ինտրովերտները։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չէ, Բյուր, փաստն էն ա, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում էդ սքայփով զանգելը, ու շատերի համար լրիվ նորմալ ա, երբ առանց զգուշացնելու զանգում են։ Լիքը կիրթ, քաղաքավարի ու էթիկայի խնդիր չունեցող մարդիկ կան, որ լրիվ հանգիստ են տանում թե՛ անսպասելի տեսազանգերը ստանալը, թե՛ անձամբ նման զանգեր անելը։ 
> Ինտրովերտության հետ հաստատ կապ ունի։ Ճիշտ ա, ինտրովերտ չլինելով էլ կարելի ա ներվայնանալ ու չսիրել էդ զանգերը, ինչպես նաև էքսրավերտ լինելով՝ չսիրել ու նորմալ չհամարել, բայց ինտրովերտ լինելը հաստատ զգալի չափով ուժեղացնում ա դրանցից առաջացած դիսկոմֆորտը։ Համոզված եմ՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ էքստրավերտներն ավելի թեթև ու նորմալ են նայում դրան, քան ինտրովերտները։


Ես երբ հարմար չի շատ հանգիստ անջատում եմ ու գրում եմ որ էս պահին հարմար չի։ Ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ դժվար  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես երբ հարմար չի շատ հանգիստ անջատում եմ ու գրում եմ որ էս պահին հարմար չի։ Ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ դժվար


Հիմա ես էլ եմ տենց անում հաճախ, բայց, մեկ ա, տհաճ ա, որ զանգում են։ Հետո մարդիկ կան, որ հազար տարին մեկ եք խոսում, մեկ էլ կբռնեն ու կզանգեն՝ առանց զգուշացնելու, հարմարեցնելու։ Նման դեպքերում ավելի դժվար ա «հարմար չի» ասելը։ Անհարմար ես զգում։ Մի խոսքով՝ լիքը նրբություններ կան շատ դեպքերում։ Ես ընդհանրապես դժվարությամբ եմ մերժում, ցրում, խուսափում և այլն, անհարմար եմ զգում, դրա համար չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ հաճախ ստիպում են դա անել, երբ որ կարելի ա չստիպել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անսպասելի սկայպի զանգ խուժե տատարինա։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Բյուր, փաստն էն ա, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում էդ սքայփով զանգելը, ու շատերի համար լրիվ նորմալ ա, երբ առանց զգուշացնելու զանգում են։ Լիքը կիրթ, քաղաքավարի ու էթիկայի խնդիր չունեցող մարդիկ կան, որ լրիվ հանգիստ են տանում թե՛ անսպասելի տեսազանգերը ստանալը, թե՛ անձամբ նման զանգեր անելը։ 
> Ինտրովերտության հետ հաստատ կապ ունի։ Ճիշտ ա, ինտրովերտ չլինելով էլ կարելի ա ներվայնանալ ու չսիրել էդ զանգերը, ինչպես նաև էքսրավերտ լինելով՝ չսիրել ու նորմալ չհամարել, բայց ինտրովերտ լինելը հաստատ զգալի չափով ուժեղացնում ա դրանցից առաջացած դիսկոմֆորտը։ Համոզված եմ՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ էքստրավերտներն ավելի թեթև ու նորմալ են նայում դրան, քան ինտրովերտները։


Մեկ ա համաձայն չեմ: Ինձ ներվայնացնում ա ոչ թե անձնական տարածք ներխուժելու փաստը, այլ հենց «ես թքած ունեմ՝ քեզ էս պահին հարմար ա, թե չէ, մեկ ա զանգում եմ» վերաբերմունքը: Լուրջ դա լրիվ նման ա առանց զանգելու մեկի տուն գնալուն ու ինձ համար լրիվ տարրական էթիկայի հարց ա, ինչպես էթիկայի հարց ա նաև հեռախոսի զանգն անջատած պահելը կամ ուրիշների ներկայությամբ զանգերի չպատասխանելը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեկ ա համաձայն չեմ: Ինձ ներվայնացնում ա ոչ թե անձնական տարածք ներխուժելու փաստը, այլ հենց «ես թքած ունեմ՝ քեզ էս պահին հարմար ա, թե չէ, մեկ ա զանգում եմ» վերաբերմունքը: Լուրջ դա լրիվ նման ա առանց զանգելու մեկի տուն գնալուն ու ինձ համար լրիվ տարրական էթիկայի հարց ա, ինչպես էթիկայի հարց ա նաև հեռախոսի զանգն անջատած պահելը կամ ուրիշների ներկայությամբ զանգերի չպատասխանելը:


Հա, առանց զանգելու մեկի տուն գնալու առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ինձ համար էլ ա սքայփով անսպասելի զանգելը դրան համարժեք բան։ Գրառմանս մեջ նույնիսկ ուզում էի գրել դա, բայց, չգիտեմ ինչի, չգրեցի։ Ուղղակի Հայաստանում առանց զանգելու իրար տուն գնալն էլ ա նորմալ, դրա համար երևի սքայփն էլ են նորմալ ընկալում։ Չնայած լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ առանց զանգելու կյանքում չեն գնա մեկի տուն, բայց հանգիստ սքայփով զանգում են անսպասելի։ Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ոչ բոլորն են իմ կամ քո պես ընկալում դա։

Բա որ մարդ կա՝ զանգում ա ու տենց մի տասը րոպե չի անջատում, կամ վրա–վրա անընդհատ զանգում ա երկար ժամանակ...  :Wacko:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ մի քիչ էլ ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ սիրային հարաբերություններից խոսել  :Jpit: 
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, էս էն հարցն ա, որ իսկապես մարդիկ պիտի իրար նման լինեն: Գոնե իմ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Եղել են դեպքեր, որ հանդիպել եմ թե՛ ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտի, թե՛ ծայրահեղ էքստրավերտի հետ, ու ինձ համար ահավոր ա էղել երկու դեպքն էլ:

Ուրեմն ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտի դեպքում ինքը գժվում էր, որ ասում էի՝ արի գնանք քաղաք էսինչ միջոցառմանը կամ որ երբ երկուսիս մեր ընկերներն ընթրիքի էին հրավիրում, ասում էի՝ արի գնանք, ինքն ասում էր՝ չէ՜, արի մենակ մնանք: Ու տենց ստիպված էի լինում իմ էքստրավերտ կայֆերը զիջել հանուն իրա հետ ժամանակ անցկացնելու: Էքստրավերտի դեպքում էլ ես էի խելագարվում: Ուրեմն էս գործիս տեղի ժողովրդից շատերի հետ առանձնապես մոտիկ չեմ, ոչ էլ անունները գիտեմ, չեմ էլ շփվում: Էս էքտրավերտ մարդամեկիս հետ հայտնվում եմ միջոցառումներից մեկին, սա հերթով սաղի հետ ընկերանում-ախպերանում ա, ես էլ շշմած նայում եմ՝ էս ինչ հաշիվ ա: Անդուր բան էր: Դրա համար մտածում եմ՝ պիտի երկուսի մոտ էլ շփումների պահանջը հավասարապես բաշխված լինի: Թե չէ կատաստրոֆիկ բաներ կարան լինեն:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ խոխմա պատմություն պատմեմ (ժող, դուք էլ պատմեք էլի, հավես ա):

Ուրեմն հայտնի ա, որ ակադեմիայում աշխատողների մեծ մասն ինտրովերտ ա: Բնական բան ա. էքստրավերտը ո՞նց կարա օրվա մեծ մասը գրելով ու կարդալով անցկացնի: Էս քանի օրը մի խումբ հայտնի գիտնականներ են գալու մեր համալսարան: Սաղի հետ ամեն ինչ օքեյ ա, բացի մի ամերիկացուց: Սա անընդհատ մեյլեր ա գրում, թե մարդ ճարեք, որ ինձ քաղաքը ցույց տա, որ իրար հետ ֆռֆռանք-բան: Մեյլերից զգացվում ա, որ մենակ մնալուց էդ մարդը պանիկայի մեջ ա ընկնում: Մենք էլ կրակն ենք ընկել. դե պատկերացրեք էս ինտրովերտ միջավայրում ո՞վ կուզենա անծանոթ, էն էլ մեծ գիտնականի հետ քաղաքում ֆռֆռալ: Ու էս պատմությունն ում տեսնում, պատմում ենք: Վերջը մեկն ասեց՝ էքստրավերտ գիտնական: Հաստա՞տ ինքը գիտնական ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.09.2015)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ թվում է՝ սքայպով առանց գրելու միանգամից զանգում են տարիքով մարդիկ, ովքեր դրա վրա են մեծացել: Իրենց համար խորթ է հաղորդագրություն գրելը:

----------

Արշակ (25.09.2015), Ուլուանա (25.09.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է՝ սքայպով առանց գրելու միանգամից զանգում են տարիքով մարդիկ, ովքեր դրա վրա են մեծացել: Իրենց համար խորթ է հաղորդագրություն գրելը:


Դու քեզ տարիքո՞վ ես համարում  :Jpit:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դու քեզ տարիքո՞վ ես համարում


Չէ: Բայց իմ տարիքի մարդիկ ինձ միանգամից չեն էլ զանգում, սկզբում գրում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ: Բայց իմ տարիքի մարդիկ ինձ միանգամից չեն էլ զանգում, սկզբում գրում են:


Կներես, կարդացել էի՝ ինձ համար խորթ է հաղորդագրությունը, դրա համար էի զարմացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում է՝ սքայպով առանց գրելու միանգամից զանգում են տարիքով մարդիկ, ովքեր դրա վրա են մեծացել: Իրենց համար խորթ է հաղորդագրություն գրելը:


Հա, էդ հանգամանքը կա, ճիշտ ես, բայց ջահելների մեջ էլ կան մարդիկ, որ առանց գրելու միանգամից զանգում են։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս Հելոուինի Trick or treat կոչվող արարողությունը լրիվ ինտրովերտի տարրական իրավունքների ոտնահարում ա  :Shout: ։
Ի դեպ, ձեր մեջ մարդ կա՞, որ գնում ա երեխայի հետ կամ երբևէ գնացել ա էդ դռնեդուռ կոնֆետամուրությանը  :Jpit: ։ Եթե հա, պատմեք ձեր զգացողություննների մասին։ 
Ես էլ գնամ, օրագրումս պատմեմ։

----------


## anhush

Չեմ գնացել անձամբ մասնակցելու, բայց կողքից մասնակցել եմ:  
Տպավորություններս շատ հիանալ էր, տեսնելով թե երեխաները ոնց են ուրախանում ամեն մի նոր նվերի համար, ու ինչ մեծության մեշոկներ են ուսերին քարշ տալիս վազելով դուռը բաց անող  նոր "զոհի" մոտ  :LOL:  : 
Կողքից շատ զվարճալի էր էտքան մասը տեսնելը: Երեխաների հետ մենք էլ էինք ուրախանում իրենց "որսի" հաջողության վրա: 
իսկ երեխաները հինմականում "աշխատում" էին  շատ կազմակերված, խմբերով, պլանով ու տակտիկական հնարքներով  :Jpit: 
Մեր մանուկ ժամանակվա ջան գյուլումները հիշեցի, թե ոնց էինք "կպրշկվում" ու վերջում "ավարը" բաժանում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ գնացել անձամբ մասնակցելու, բայց կողքից մասնակցել եմ:  
> Տպավորություններս շատ հիանալ էր, տեսնելով թե երեխաները ոնց են ուրախանում ամեն մի նոր նվերի համար, ու ինչ մեծության մեշոկներ են ուսերին քարշ տալիս վազելով դուռը բաց անող  նոր "զոհի" մոտ  : 
> Կողքից շատ զվարճալի էր էտքան մասը տեսնելը: Երեխաների հետ մենք էլ էինք ուրախանում իրենց "որսի" հաջողության վրա: 
> իսկ երեխաները հինմականում "աշխատում" էին  շատ կազմակերված, խմբերով, պլանով ու տակտիկական հնարքներով 
> Մեր մանուկ ժամանակվա ջան գյուլումները հիշեցի, թե ոնց էինք "կպրշկվում" ու վերջում "ավարը" բաժանում


Հըմ... Չէ, դու հաստատ էքստրավերտ ես  :Think: ։

Բայց մի բան չհասկացա. ի՞նչ մեշոկների մասին ա խոսքը, էն էլ քարշ տրվող  :Unsure:  Ես, իհարկե, առանձնապս փորձ չունեմ էդ հարցում, ընդամենը երկու անգամ եմ եղել, բայց էստեղ ամեն երեխա մի փոքր դույլով կամ զամբյուղով ա գնում, որը լավագույն դեպքում լցվում ա։ Քո նկարագրածը մի քիչ տարօրինակ թվաց։ Հաստա՞տ Հելոուինի trick or treat–ի մասին ես ասում։

Իմիջիայլոց, հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման ինտրովերտների մասին ա իրականում, ոչ թե trick or treat–ի։ Ուղղակի դրա մասին գրել ու հարցրել էի՝ որպես ինտրովերտների համար անցանկալի ու անհարմարավետություն առաջացնող երևույթի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան, օրագիրդ կարդացի, դրա հետ կապված մի ուրիշ ինտրովերտային պատմություն հիշեցի  :Jpit:  Ժամանակին Հելսինկյան կոմիտեում ժամանակավոր մի աշխատանք ունեի: Պիտի տնետուն գնայի, դուռը ծեծեի ու հետազոտություն անցկացնեի: Ամեն անգամ որ զանգը տալիս էի, բացող չէր լինում, թեթևացած շունչ էի քաշում  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.11.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, օրագիրդ կարդացի, դրա հետ կապված մի ուրիշ ինտրովերտային պատմություն հիշեցի  Ժամանակին Հելսինկյան կոմիտեում ժամանակավոր մի աշխատանք ունեի: Պիտի տնետուն գնայի, դուռը ծեծեի ու հետազոտություն անցկացնեի: Ամեն անգամ որ զանգը տալիս էի, բացող չէր լինում, թեթևացած շունչ էի քաշում


Հա՜, լրիվ պատկերացնում եմ  :LOL: , ահավոր ա։ Տարիներ առաջ ես էլ եմ մի անգամ առիթ ունեցել նման աշխատանք անելու։ Ուղղակի իմ դեպքում քանակ էր պետք լրացնել, որի դիմաց որոշակի գումար էի ստանալու, ես էլ հիմնականում ծանոթների, ծանոթների ծանոթների միջոցով մի կերպ լրացրեցի էդ թիվը, տենց անծանոթ տեղեր դռնեդուռ չեմ ընկել առանձնապես  :Jpit: ։ Ինձ համար դրանից ավելի սարսափելի աշխատանք երևի դժվար ա պատկերացնել։ Որովհետև էդ էն դեպքն ա, երբ իրոք լիքը մարդիկ կարող են կոպտել ու անպատվել, նույնիսկ եթե ոչինչ չես ստիպում ու չես չամռվում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՜, լրիվ պատկերացնում եմ , ահավոր ա։ Տարիներ առաջ ես էլ եմ մի անգամ առիթ ունեցել նման աշխատանք անելու։ Ուղղակի իմ դեպքում քանակ էր պետք լրացնել, որի դիմաց որոշակի գումար էի ստանալու, ես էլ հիմնականում ծանոթների, ծանոթների ծանոթների միջոցով մի կերպ լրացրեցի էդ թիվը, տենց անծանոթ տեղեր դռնեդուռ չեմ ընկել առանձնապես ։ Ինձ համար դրանից ավելի սարսափելի աշխատանք երևի դժվար ա պատկերացնել։ Որովհետև էդ էն դեպքն ա, երբ իրոք լիքը մարդիկ կարող են կոպտել ու անպատվել, նույնիսկ եթե ոչինչ չես ստիպում ու չես չամռվում։


Ու անում էին: Դեռ իմ դեպքը մեղմ էր սեռիս ու ընտրածս թաղամասերի պատճառով: Բայց ախպերս շատ ահավոր վերաբերմունքի էր արժանանում, եթե դուռը բացում էին ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Արէա

Մի 9-10 տարի առաջ ինտերնետ կապեր կային, տնից զանգում, արտասահման էին խոսում։ Էս տեսուչ էի աշխատում, գնում տներից էդ խոսացած գումարն էի հավաքում։ Հիմնականում շատ լավ էին վերաբերվում մարդիկ, բայց էդ դռան առաջ կանգնած զգացողությունը, որ սպասում ես բացեն, չգիտես ով կբացի, մտքիդ մեջ կրկնում ես. «բարև ձեզ, ես ինտերնետ կապից եմ, բան» զզվելի մի բան էր իրոք )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ էլ մի ինտրովերտային հատկանիշ եմ նկատել մոտս: Որպես ամբիվերտ, առանձնապես խնդիր չունեմ մարդաշատ վայրերում հայտնվելու: Փարթիներից էր հաճախ հաճույք ստանում եմ: Բայց նկատել եմ, թե ինչ տեսակի մարդաշատ վայրերից եմ վատանում: Էն որ գնում ես մի տեղ, որտեղ բոլորն իրար ճանաչում են, ու դու նորեկ ես: Վերջերս երկու էդպիսի դեպք էղավ: Մեկն ընկերոջս ընկերների հետ հանդիպումն էր: Ընկերս շշմել էր, ասում էր՝ քեզ տենց ամաչկոտ կյանքում չէի տեսել: Մեկն էլ դանիերենի նոր խումբս էր, որ մտա, պարզվեց՝ սաղ իրար ճանաչում են: Ու որ ծանոթացման ռաունդը սկսվեց, մեկ էլ էն եմ հիշում, որ սաղ վրա էին տվել ինձ, ու չգիտեի՝ ուր փախնեի իրանց հարցերից:

----------

մարիօ (14.11.2015), Ուլուանա (14.11.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, փարթիներից խոսեցիր, հիշեցի. ինտերնետում ինտրովերտների մասին նյութեր որոնելիս, սենց մի հատ վիդեոյի հանդիպեցի՝ հավաքույթներին դիմանալու ուղեցույց ինտրովերտների համար  :Jpit: .

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայեցի էս վիդեոն  :Jpit:  ես պուճուր ժամանակ շատ սոցիալապես անընդունելի բան էի անում փարթիների ժամանակ: Գնում, մի անկյունում նստում, գիրք էի կարդում: Բայց դե ասում եմ. էն փարթիները, որտեղ մարդիկ իրար հավասարապես են ճանաչում կամ ընդհանրապես չեն ճանաչում, ինձ բացարձակապես չեն անհանգստացնում, շատ հեշտ սոցիալիզացվում եմ, small talk էլ եմ անում: Բայց այ նրանք, որտեղ սաղ իրար ճանաչում են, սարսափ ա: 

Մեկ էլ էս վիդեոյի հոսթին օգնելու պահն ա ահավոր: Դա մի բան ա, որ փարթիների ժամանակ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում անեմ: Նենց չի, որ ալարում եմ, բայց գնալ ու ասել՝ ինչով կարող եմ օգնել, վատանում եմ դրանից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեկ էլ էս վիդեոյի հոսթին օգնելու պահն ա ահավոր: Դա մի բան ա, որ փարթիների ժամանակ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում անեմ: Նենց չի, որ ալարում եմ, բայց գնալ ու ասել՝ ինչով կարող եմ օգնել, վատանում եմ դրանից:


Հա, էդ ասելու պահն ահագին հակաինտրովերտային ա, բայց երևի արժե էդ ծանր պահը հաղթահարել հանուն դրան հաջորդող կոմֆորտի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եվրոպայի ու ԱՄՆ–ի փարթիները դեռ փառք են, մարդ էլի ինչ–որ ազատություն ա ունենում։ Իսկ Հայաստանի տաշի–տուշի քեֆերը լրիվ ինտրովերտի դժոխք են. կարելի ա ասել՝ պարտադրանքներն էնքան շատ են՝ ուտելուց սկսած, պարելով վերջացրած։ Ամենամեծ սարսափն էն ա, որ աղջիկներն թևներից քաշելով, բառիս բուն իմաստով զոռով տանում են պարացնելու  :Wacko:   :LOL: ։ Մի հատ փորձեք պատկերացնել էդ իրավիճակը Եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ–ում. ակնհայտ բռնություն կորակվեր, ու խեղճին տեղնուտեղը դատի կտային առնվազն բռնության կիրառման համար։

----------

Arpine (15.11.2015), Ruby Rue (14.11.2015), Thom (13.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, էդ ասելու պահն ահագին հակաինտրովերտային ա, բայց երևի արժե էդ ծանր պահը հաղթահարել հանուն դրան հաջորդող կոմֆորտի ։


Եսի՞մ: Նայած իրավիճակ: Աման է, փարթիների սեզոնը սկսվում ա, պետք ա զգաստանալ:
Բայց դե նորից. քանի որ ստեղ սաղ ինտրովերտ են, էդքան խնդիր չի լինում: Մի երկու բաժակ գարեջրից հետո սաղ դզվում են  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ հանդիպելը էնքան տհաճ չի, ինչքան ծանոթ մարդկանց հետ փարթիները. էդ լրիվ կոշմար ա: 
Մեր օֆիսի կորպորատիվ «քեֆերից» դեռ ոչ մեկին չեմ գնացել, մենակ պատկերացնելուց արդեն վատ եմ լինում: Իսկ այ Սոնյայի մանկապարտեզային տոներից հնարավոր չի «փախչել»  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվրոպայի ու ԱՄՆ–ի փարթիները դեռ փառք են, մարդ էլի ինչ–որ ազատություն ա ունենում։ Իսկ Հայաստանի տաշի–տուշի քեֆերը լրիվ ինտրովերտի դժոխք են. կարելի ա ասել՝ պարտադրանքներն էնքան շատ են՝ ուտելուց սկսած, պարելով վերջացրած։ Ամենամեծ սարսափն էն ա, որ աղջիկներն թևներից քաշելով, բառիս բուն իմաստով զոռով տանում են պարացնելու  ։ Մի հատ փորձեք պատկերացնել էդ իրավիճակը Եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ–ում. ակնհայտ բռնություն կորակվեր, ու խեղճին տեղնուտեղը դատի կտային առնվազն բռնության կիրառման համար։


Վայ, վայ, մի հիշացրու  :Jpit:  բայց ամռանը Երևանում մի հարսանիքի էի, նենց կայֆ էր: Ուրեմն սաղ ինտրովերտները լցվել էին բալկոն, էքստրավերտները ներսում պարում էին: Ես էլ մի հինգ րոպե պարում էի, գնում բալկոն, մյուսների հետ շփվում: Շատ լավ լուծում էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ հանդիպելը էնքան տհաճ չի, ինչքան ծանոթ մարդկանց հետ փարթիները. էդ լրիվ կոշմար ա: 
> Մեր օֆիսի կորպորատիվ «քեֆերից» դեռ ոչ մեկին չեմ գնացել, մենակ պատկերացնելուց արդեն վատ եմ լինում: Իսկ այ Սոնյայի մանկապարտեզային տոներից հնարավոր չի «փախչել»


Այսինքն՝ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ քեֆերը նորմա՞լ են։

----------


## ivy

> Այսինքն՝ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ քեֆերը նորմա՞լ են։


Ծանոթություններն ու առաջին զրույցներն ինձ համար ավելի տանելի են:
Վերջին տարբերակով, կարող ես ոչ էլ շփվել:
Ծանոթների հետ նույն տարածքում լինելու դեպքում էդ տարբերակը չի անցնում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ծանոթություններն ու առաջին զրույցներն ինձ համար ավելի տանելի են:
> Վերջին տարբերակով, կարող ես ոչ էլ շփվել:
> Ծանոթների հետ նույն տարածքում լինելու դեպքում էդ տարբերակը չի անցնում:


Իսկ ինձ համար՝ հակառակը։ Անծանոթների հետ կապված ամեն ինչն ավելի անտանելի ա ընդհանրապես, փարթիների դեպքում էլ տարբեր չի։ Երևի էս դեպքում ամաչկոտությունն էլ ահագին դեր ունի։ Դե, ես բացի ինտրովերտ լինելուց, նաև ահագին ամաչկոտ եմ։

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինձ համար՝ հակառակը։ Անծանոթների հետ կապված ամեն ինչն ավելի անտանելի ա ընդհանրապես, փարթիների դեպքում էլ տարբեր չի։ Երևի էս դեպքում ամաչկոտությունն էլ ահագին դեր ունի։ Դե, ես բացի ինտրովերտ լինելուց, նաև ահագին ամաչկոտ եմ։


Իսկ ինձ համար ծանոթանալն ընդհանրապես խնդիր չի, նույնիսկ ահագին սիրում եմ առաջին հանդիպումներ, ծանոթություններ: Իսկ այ ծանոթների հետ անկապ զրույցներ վարելուց վատանում եմ մի այլ կարգի: Մեկ էլ որ տրանսպորտում ես տենց մեկին հանդիպում, ու պիտի սաղ ճանապարհին մի բանից խոսեք, հո սուս չեք մնալու, մի անտանելի վիճակ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինձ համար ծանոթանալն ընդհանրապես խնդիր չի, նույնիսկ ահագին սիրում եմ առաջին հանդիպումներ, ծանոթություններ: Իսկ այ ծանոթների հետ անկապ զրույցներ վարելուց վատանում եմ մի այլ կարգի: Մեկ էլ որ տրանսպորտում ես տենց մեկին հանդիպում, ու պիտի սաղ ճանապարհին մի բանից խոսեք, հո սուս չեք մնալու, մի անտանելի վիճակ:


Ես սիրում եմ միայն էն դեպքում, եթե վիրտուալով արդեն ճանաչում եմ մարդուն, այսինքն՝ երբ էնքան էլ անծանոթ չի, էլի։ Էդ դեպքում հաճելի ա ռեալում ծանոթանալը։ Բայց հակառակ դեպքում մենակ անծանոթ մարդու հետ հանդիպելու մտքից արդեն նենց դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում։ Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում նոր ծանոթություններ, քանի դեռ չեմ ծանոթացել  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն մի քանի օր առաջ տրանսպորտի քարտս կորցրել էի: Մի հատ աղջիկ ֆեյսբուքով գրեց, որ գտել ա, որ կարամ գնամ վերցնելու: Ժամերով նստած մտածում էի՝ գնամ, թե չգնամ, մեկ ա մի քանի օրից ժամկետը լրանում ա: Վերջը գնացի, բայց սաղ ճամփին մտածում էի՝ մի քանի վայրկյան բան ա էլի, վերցնելու եմ, գնամ, ոչ նորից տեսնելու եմ իրան, ոչ էլ: Տենց, վերջը տեղ հասա, ասեց՝ բարև, տվեց քարտն ու թռավ միանգամից առանց էրեսիս նայելու: Էս էլ ձեզ ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ ապրելու կայֆը  :Jpit: 

Էսօր էլ էս վիդեոն աչքովս ընկավ:




Ընդհանրապես, ԹԵԴ-ի ելույթները սովորաբար ավելի լավն են լինում, էս կինն էլ կարար ավելի հետաքրքիր ձևով մատուցել էս թեման, բայց վատը չի, նայեք:

----------

John (01.02.2016), Progart (29.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (03.02.2016), Ուլուանա (02.02.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ո՜նց եմ սիրում էս թեման։ Մի տեսակ ոնց որ հայրենիքս լինի  :LOL: ։
Պարբերաբար մտնում, վայելում եմ  :Rolleyes: ։

----------

John (03.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս մի թեստը ոնց որ չկա ստեղ:
Ինձ ասում ա՝ INFJ: Ավելի շուտ բացատրությունն ա լրիվ ինքը: Ինտրովերտի էքստրավերտ վերսիան: Լրիվ ես եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (11.04.2016)

----------


## Skeptic

> Էս մի թեստը ոնց որ չկա ստեղ:


Էս՝ իմը  :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս մի թեստը ոնց որ չկա ստեղ:
> Ինձ ասում ա՝ INFJ: Ավելի շուտ բացատրությունն ա լրիվ ինքը: Ինտրովերտի էքստրավերտ վերսիան: Լրիվ ես եմ


Բյուր, սա հենց առաջին գրառման մեջ դրածս թեսթն ա  :Jpit: ։ Փաստորեն, էն ժամանակ արհամարհել էիր  :Beee: ։

Ի դեպ, էդ թեսթով (ինչպես նաև մյուսով) ես էլ եմ INFJ, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ինտրովերտի էքստրավերտ տեսակի մասին ա խոսքը։ Թեսթի արդյունքն, իմ կարծիքով, ինձ շատ լավ էր բնութագրում, բայց ինձ հաստատ էքստրավերտ տեսակ չես անվանի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սա հենց առաջին գրառման մեջ դրածս թեսթն ա ։ Փաստորեն, էն ժամանակ արհամարհել էիր ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, էդ թեսթով (ինչպես նաև մյուսով) ես էլ եմ INFJ, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ինտրովերտի էքստրավերտ տեսակի մասին ա խոսքը։ Թեսթի արդյունքն, իմ կարծիքով, ինձ շատ լավ էր բնութագրում, բայց ինձ հաստատ էքստրավերտ տեսակ չես անվանի ։


Ան, ուրեմն էնքան էլ բնութագրական չի  :Jpit:  որտև INFJ-ները դրսից էքստրավերտ են էրևում, բայց ներսից ինտրովերտ են: Առաջին գրառման մեջ թեստ կա փաստորեն, չեմ տեսել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու հենց ամբիվերտոտ են էլի INFJ-ները, ոնց որ ENFP-ներն էլ էքստրավերտի ինտրովերտ տեսակն են  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջապես, էս թեստերի ցածր validity-ի ու reliability-ի մասին  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ու պըրծ  :Jpit:

----------

Lusina (14.04.2016), Աթեիստ (12.04.2016), մարդագայլուկ (13.04.2016), Ուլուանա (12.04.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ուրեմն էնքան էլ բնութագրական չի  որտև INFJ-ները դրսից էքստրավերտ են էրևում, բայց ներսից ինտրովերտ են: Առաջին գրառման մեջ թեստ կա փաստորեն, չեմ տեսել





> Ու հենց ամբիվերտոտ են էլի INFJ-ները, ոնց որ ENFP-ներն էլ էքստրավերտի ինտրովերտ տեսակն են


Չէ, նայի. իրանք տենց հստակ էքստրավերտ չեն երևում, այլ երբեմն կամ որոշ իրավիճակներում։ Ես հիշեցի էդ պահերը. էդ պայմանավորված էր ինտրովերտների էս տեսակի՝ մարդկանցով հետաքրքրված լինելով, մարդկանց օգնելու, կարեցելու, մխիթարելու ձգտմամբ, նաև արդարության շատ սուր զգացումով, որը դրդում ա շատ դեպքերում որոշակի ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել, որն այլ դեպքում չէին ցուցաբերի, ու էս ամենից էլ երբեմն առաջանում ա էդ սխալ տպավորությունը, թե իրանք էքստրավերտ են։ Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում ամբիվերտ լինել։ Ամբիվերտը ոչ թե երևում ա էդպիսին, այլ իրականում հենց էդպիսին էլ կա մասամբ, կամ երբեմն էդպիսին էլ ա լինում։ Բայց INFJ–ները լավ էլ խոր ինտրովերտ են, ամբիվերտի նշույլ չկա։ Օրինակ, ես իննսունքանի տոկոս ինտրովերսիա էի հավաքել՝ INFJ լինելով։

Էստեղ մի շատ կարևոր, բայց արտաքինից ոչ տեսանելի հանգամանք կա, որն էլ հստակ ցույց ա տալիս INFJ–ների ու էքստրավերտների տարբերությունը. INFJ–ների՝ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու մոտիվացիան լրիվ այլ ա. ի տարբերություն էքստրավերտների, իրանք չեն շփվում հանուն շփման, շփումը՝ որպես այդպիսին, իրանց համար բնավ էն հաճույքն ու կարևորությունը չունի, ինչ էքստրավերտների համար. իրանց՝ մարդկանց հետ շփվելը հիմնականում էդ մղումներն ունի՝ սատարելու, կարեկցելու, մխիթարելու և այլն, ու բավարարությունը գալիս ա ոչ թե բուն շփումից, այլ էդ նշածներիս իրագործումից։ Իհարկե, սա չի նշանակում, թե էքստրավերտները չեն սիրում մարդկանց օգնել և այլն, հուսով եմ՝ ասածներիցս տենց տպավորություն չստեղծվեց. խոսքը տվյալ դեպքում զուտ շփման մոտիվացիայի ու էդ շփումից ստացված հոգեկան բավարարության աղբյուրի մասին էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, նայի. իրանք տենց հստակ էքստրավերտ չեն երևում, այլ երբեմն կամ որոշ իրավիճակներում։ Ես հիշեցի էդ պահերը. էդ պայմանավորված էր ինտրովերտների էս տեսակի՝ մարդկանցով հետաքրքրված լինելով, մարդկանց օգնելու, կարեցելու, մխիթարելու ձգտմամբ, նաև արդարության շատ սուր զգացումով, որը դրդում ա շատ դեպքերում որոշակի ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել, որն այլ դեպքում չէին ցուցաբերի, ու էս ամենից էլ երբեմն առաջանում ա էդ սխալ տպավորությունը, թե իրանք էքստրավերտ են։ Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում ամբիվերտ լինել։ Ամբիվերտը ոչ թե երևում ա էդպիսին, այլ իրականում հենց էդպիսին էլ կա մասամբ, կամ երբեմն էդպիսին էլ ա լինում։ Բայց INFJ–ները լավ էլ խոր ինտրովերտ են, ամբիվերտի նշույլ չկա։ Օրինակ, ես իննսունքանի տոկոս ինտրովերսիա էի հավաքել՝ INFJ լինելով։
> 
> Էստեղ մի շատ կարևոր, բայց արտաքինից ոչ տեսանելի հանգամանք կա, որն էլ հստակ ցույց ա տալիս INFJ–ների ու էքստրավերտների տարբերությունը. INFJ–ների՝ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու մոտիվացիան լրիվ այլ ա. ի տարբերություն էքստրավերտների, իրանք չեն շփվում հանուն շփման, շփումը՝ որպես այդպիսին, իրանց համար բնավ էն հաճույքն ու կարևորությունը չունի, ինչ էքստրավերտների համար. իրանց՝ մարդկանց հետ շփվելը հիմնականում էդ մղումներն ունի՝ սատարելու, կարեկցելու, մխիթարելու և այլն, ու բավարարությունը գալիս ա ոչ թե բուն շփումից, այլ էդ նշածներիս իրագործումից։ Իհարկե, սա չի նշանակում, թե էքստրավերտները չեն սիրում մարդկանց օգնել և այլն, հուսով եմ՝ ասածներիցս տենց տպավորություն չստեղծվեց. խոսքը տվյալ դեպքում զուտ շփման մոտիվացիայի ու էդ շփումից ստացված հոգեկան բավարարության աղբյուրի մասին էր։


Ան, հենց էդ ա, մարդկանցով հետաքրքրվածությունն արդեն էքստրավերտ հատկանիշ ա: Ստեղ մոտիվացիան չի կարևորը, այլ էն, որ INFJ-ները որոշակի քանակով ձգտում են շփման, որ բավարարվածություն ստանան: Օրինակ ISTJ-ի կամ առավելևս INTJ-ի մոտ տենց բաներ չես նկատի: Էքստրավերտներն էլ, կախված տեսակից, տարբեր տեսակի բավարարվածություն են ստանում մարդկանց հետ շփվելուց: Ուղղակի երևի որ քեզ մոտ I-ը շատ ուժեղ ա արտահայտված, դրա համար երևի էդ էքստրավերտ հատկանիշն էդքան ուժեղ ջրի էրես դուրս չի գալիս:
Էստեղ խոսվում ա ENFP-INFJ հարաբերության մասին ու բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա առաջինը ինտրովերտոտ, երկրորդը՝ էքստրավերտոտ:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բան եմ հիշել, ասեցի՝ արտահայտվեմ  :Jpit: ։

Մի իրավիճակի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել, որից ժամանակին շատ հաճախ եմ ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ զգացել, ուղղակի վաղուց արդեն չեմ հիշում, որ էդպիսի իրավիճակում հայտնված լինեմ, գուցե էն պատճառով, որ վերջին առնվազն տասը տարում ինքնաբերաբար ինքս ինձ շրջապատել եմ հիմնականում ինտրովերտներով, ու իրենք էլ էդ հարցում ինձ նման են մտածում ու զգում, կամ էլ ուղղակի շփումներս են հիմա շատ քիչ, ու առիթ չի լինում։ 

Խոսքն էն մասին է, երբ ինչ–որ ծանոթի հետ (կապ չունի՝ մտերիմ, թե ոչ էնքան) որոշում եք հանդիպել, պայմանավորվում եք, որ էսինչ տեղը, էսինչ ժամանակ պիտի հանդիպեք, դու էլ տրամադրված գնում ես էդ մարդուն տեսնելու, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես՝ մարդը եկել է՝ հետն անծանոթ ինչ–որ մեկին բերելով... Ուղղակի չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե էդ երկրորդ՝ ավելորդ ու անկոչ մարդուն տեսնելիս ինչ  տհաճ զգացողություն եմ ունենում... Հնարավոր թյուրիմացությունները կանխելու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ խոսքը գործնական հանդիպումների մասին չի, երբ մեկը մյուսին ինչ–որ բան պիտի փոխանցի կամ նման բան։

Նկատել եմ, որ շատերի համար սա միանգամայն նորմալ երևույթ է, բայց ինձ համար էնքան անընդունելի ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական է եղել միշտ։ Ես գնում եմ հանդիպելու կոնկրետ էսինչ մարդու հետ, չէ՞, ես չեմ ակնկալում, որ իր հետ մեկ ուրիշն էլ է լինելու։ Նույնիսկ եթե ճանաչում եմ էդ հետն եկած մարդուն, մեկ է, նորմալ չի ինձ համար, որովհետև ես տրամադրված գնացել եմ հենց էդ մարդու հետ մենակ, հանգիստ շփվելու, գուցե ինչ–ինչ թեմաներով մտերմիկ զրուցելու, որոնք մեկ ուրիշի ներկայությամբ չէի ուզենա քննարկել, կամ թեկուզ ուղղակի ես էդ մարդու հետ եմ ցանկացել ու նախատեսել շփվել։ Ու նման դեպքերում միշտ հարց է առաջանում. ի՞նչ իրավունքով է մարդն առանց իմ ցանկությունը հաշվի առնելու, առանց գոնե նախօրոք պարզելու, թե ես դրան ոնց կվերաբերվեմ, հետը ուրիշ մեկին բերում։ 

Հեսա Բյուրն էլի կգա, կասի, որ դա ոչ թե ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտի հարց ա, այլ տարրական կուլտուրա ա, որին ցանկացած մարդ պիտի հետևի  :Jpit: ։

Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ, թե մյուս ինտրովերտները ոնց են վերաբերվում էս հարցին։ Էքստրավերտների կարծիքներն էլ պակաս հետաքրքիր չեն։ Համ էլ ձեռի հետ կիմանանք, թե ինչքանով է դա զուտ ինտրովերտային մոտեցում։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2016), Արէա (16.06.2016), Զաքար (17.06.2016), Վոլտերա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բան եմ հիշել, ասեցի՝ արտահայտվեմ ։
> 
> Մի իրավիճակի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել, որից ժամանակին շատ հաճախ եմ ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ զգացել, ուղղակի վաղուց արդեն չեմ հիշում, որ էդպիսի իրավիճակում հայտնված լինեմ, գուցե էն պատճառով, որ վերջին առնվազն տասը տարում ինքնաբերաբար ինքս ինձ շրջապատել եմ հիմնականում ինտրովերտներով, ու իրենք էլ էդ հարցում ինձ նման են մտածում ու զգում, կամ էլ ուղղակի շփումներս են հիմա շատ քիչ, ու առիթ չի լինում։ 
> 
> Խոսքն էն մասին է, երբ ինչ–որ ծանոթի հետ (կապ չունի՝ մտերիմ, թե ոչ էնքան) որոշում եք հանդիպել, պայմանավորվում եք, որ էսինչ տեղը, էսինչ ժամանակ պիտի հանդիպեք, դու էլ տրամադրված գնում ես էդ մարդուն տեսնելու, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես՝ մարդը եկել է՝ հետն անծանոթ ինչ–որ մեկին բերելով... Ուղղակի չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե էդ երկրորդ՝ ավելորդ ու անկոչ մարդուն տեսնելիս ինչ  տհաճ զգացողություն եմ ունենում... Հնարավոր թյուրիմացությունները կանխելու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ խոսքը գործնական հանդիպումների մասին չի, երբ մեկը մյուսին ինչ–որ բան պիտի փոխանցի կամ նման բան։
> 
> Նկատել եմ, որ շատերի համար սա միանգամայն նորմալ երևույթ է, բայց ինձ համար էնքան անընդունելի ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական է եղել միշտ։ Ես գնում եմ հանդիպելու կոնկրետ էսինչ մարդու հետ, չէ՞, ես չեմ ակնկալում, որ իր հետ մեկ ուրիշն էլ է լինելու։ Նույնիսկ եթե ճանաչում եմ էդ հետն եկած մարդուն, մեկ է, նորմալ չի ինձ համար, որովհետև ես տրամադրված գնացել եմ հենց էդ մարդու հետ մենակ, հանգիստ շփվելու, գուցե ինչ–ինչ թեմաներով մտերմիկ զրուցելու, որոնք մեկ ուրիշի ներկայությամբ չէի ուզենա քննարկել, կամ թեկուզ ուղղակի ես էդ մարդու հետ եմ ցանկացել ու նախատեսել շփվել։ Ու նման դեպքերում միշտ հարց է առաջանում. ի՞նչ իրավունքով է մարդն առանց իմ ցանկությունը հաշվի առնելու, առանց գոնե նախօրոք պարզելու, թե ես դրան ոնց կվերաբերվեմ, հետը ուրիշ մեկին բերում։ 
> 
> Հեսա Բյուրն էլի կգա, կասի, որ դա ոչ թե ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտի հարց ա, այլ տարրական կուլտուրա ա, որին ցանկացած մարդ պիտի հետևի ։
> ...


Երբևէ ապատահած ամենատհաճ ու վիրավորական երևույթներից ա, Անուկ, ինչ լավ ա բարձրաձայնեցիր  :Jpit:  էնքան տհաճ պահ ա նույնիսկ, որ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ֆայմել ինչ-որ մեկի հետ քննարկել: 
Էստեղ հարցը էն ա, որ իրենք առանց մեզ զգուշացնելու են հետները մարդ բերում, դիսկոմֆորտն ավելի շատ էդ պահն ա, ոնց որ քեզ խաբված զգաս էդ ում հետ որ հանդիպում ես, իր կողմից: Ամեն անգամ տենց իրավիճակի մեջ հայտնվելուց օրերով ուշքի չեմ գալիս, հետո որոշում եմ, որ մյուս անգամ ուղղակի թողնելու եմ ու գնամ: Բայց դեռ էդպիսի կտրուկ բան չեմ արել, չնայած արժի:

----------

Զաքար (17.06.2016), Ուլուանա (16.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երբևէ ապատահած ամենատհաճ ու վիրավորական երևույթներից ա, Անուկ, ինչ լավ ա բարձրաձայնեցիր  էնքան տհաճ պահ ա նույնիսկ, որ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ֆայմել ինչ-որ մեկի հետ քննարկել: 
> Էստեղ հարցը էն ա, որ իրենք առանց մեզ զգուշացնելու են հետները մարդ բերում, դիսկոմֆորտն ավելի շատ էդ պահն ա, ոնց որ քեզ խաբված զգաս էդ ում հետ որ հանդիպում ես, իր կողմից: Ամեն անգամ տենց իրավիճակի մեջ հայտնվելուց օրերով ուշքի չեմ գալիս, հետո որոշում եմ, որ մյուս անգամ ուղղակի թողնելու եմ ու գնամ: Բայց դեռ էդպիսի կտրուկ բան չեմ արել, չնայած արժի:


Հա, էլի, գոնե զգուշացնեն, մարդ գլխի գալիքն իմանա  :Jpit: ։ Ճիշտ ա, էլի տհաճ կլինի, բայց գոնե գլխիդ եռման ջուր լցրած չես զգա քեզ, կիմանաս՝ ինչ սպասես։ Բացի ակնկալիքների բեկումից, էդ երևույթը տհաճ ա նաև նրանով, որ ակամա մտածում ես՝ ուրեմն դու երևի էնքան չկաս, որ քեզ հետ մենակ իրեն լավ զգա, հետը մեկին էլ բերել ա ապահովության համար, որ չձանձրանա  :Jpit: ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ իրականում մեծ մասամբ դա չի լինում պատճառը, այլ ուղղակի մարդկանց համար դա նորմալ ա. կամ ընդհանրապես չեն մտածում դրա մասին, կամ էլ գուցե մտածում են՝ դե, ինչքան շատ լինեն իրենց համար հաճելի մարդիկ, էնքան լավ, ի՞նչ կա որ, ու եթե իրենք ինտրովերտ չեն, դժվար թե պատկերացնեն, որ դիմացինի համար գուցե էնքան էլ տենց չի. կարող ա և հաճելի չլինել։

Ես փոքր ժամանակվանից սկսած հիշում եմ, որ միշտ վատ եմ զգացել նման իրավիճակներից, իսկ շուրջս համարյա բոլորը տենց էին անում, ես էլ մտածում էի՝ երևի ինձ հետ մի բան էն չի, որ դրանից նեղվում եմ, եթե էդքան մարդկանց համար դա նորմալ ա, փաստորեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բան եմ հիշել, ասեցի՝ արտահայտվեմ ։
> 
> Մի իրավիճակի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել, որից ժամանակին շատ հաճախ եմ ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ զգացել, ուղղակի վաղուց արդեն չեմ հիշում, որ էդպիսի իրավիճակում հայտնված լինեմ, գուցե էն պատճառով, որ վերջին առնվազն տասը տարում ինքնաբերաբար ինքս ինձ շրջապատել եմ հիմնականում ինտրովերտներով, ու իրենք էլ էդ հարցում ինձ նման են մտածում ու զգում, կամ էլ ուղղակի շփումներս են հիմա շատ քիչ, ու առիթ չի լինում։ 
> 
> Խոսքն էն մասին է, երբ ինչ–որ ծանոթի հետ (կապ չունի՝ մտերիմ, թե ոչ էնքան) որոշում եք հանդիպել, պայմանավորվում եք, որ էսինչ տեղը, էսինչ ժամանակ պիտի հանդիպեք, դու էլ տրամադրված գնում ես էդ մարդուն տեսնելու, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես՝ մարդը եկել է՝ հետն անծանոթ ինչ–որ մեկին բերելով... Ուղղակի չեմ կարող նկարագրել, թե էդ երկրորդ՝ ավելորդ ու անկոչ մարդուն տեսնելիս ինչ  տհաճ զգացողություն եմ ունենում... Հնարավոր թյուրիմացությունները կանխելու համար միանգամից ասեմ, որ խոսքը գործնական հանդիպումների մասին չի, երբ մեկը մյուսին ինչ–որ բան պիտի փոխանցի կամ նման բան։
> 
> Նկատել եմ, որ շատերի համար սա միանգամայն նորմալ երևույթ է, բայց ինձ համար էնքան անընդունելի ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական է եղել միշտ։ Ես գնում եմ հանդիպելու կոնկրետ էսինչ մարդու հետ, չէ՞, ես չեմ ակնկալում, որ իր հետ մեկ ուրիշն էլ է լինելու։ Նույնիսկ եթե ճանաչում եմ էդ հետն եկած մարդուն, մեկ է, նորմալ չի ինձ համար, որովհետև ես տրամադրված գնացել եմ հենց էդ մարդու հետ մենակ, հանգիստ շփվելու, գուցե ինչ–ինչ թեմաներով մտերմիկ զրուցելու, որոնք մեկ ուրիշի ներկայությամբ չէի ուզենա քննարկել, կամ թեկուզ ուղղակի ես էդ մարդու հետ եմ ցանկացել ու նախատեսել շփվել։ Ու նման դեպքերում միշտ հարց է առաջանում. ի՞նչ իրավունքով է մարդն առանց իմ ցանկությունը հաշվի առնելու, առանց գոնե նախօրոք պարզելու, թե ես դրան ոնց կվերաբերվեմ, հետը ուրիշ մեկին բերում։ 
> 
> Հեսա Բյուրն էլի կգա, կասի, որ դա ոչ թե ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտի հարց ա, այլ տարրական կուլտուրա ա, որին ցանկացած մարդ պիտի հետևի ։
> ...


Տարրական կուլտուրան չգիտեմ, բայց սա էլ ինտրովերտության հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունեցող երևույթ չի  :Jpit:  Ավելի շուտ, անկանխատեսելիություն սիրող ու չսիրող մարդկանց տարբերությունն ա: Օրինակ ես էլ եմ ահավոր ներվայնանում էս երևույթից, ինչպես ներվայնանում եմ վերջին պահին պլանների փոփոխությունից: Բայց էդ նրանից ա, որ ցանկացած հանդիպման/միջոցառման միշտ նախապես ինձ տրամադրում եմ: Ու երբ չի լինում նենց, ոնց որ սպասում էի, խառնվում եմ իրար:

Մի բան էլ ասեմ. անկանխատեսելիություն շատ էքստրավերտներ էլ չեն սիրում: Օրինակ իմ շրջապատում կան էքստրավերտներ, որոնց հետ պայմանավորվել եմ, որ երբ որևէ տեղ ենք գնում միասին, մանրամասն ծանուցում ենք, թե ով ա էնտեղ լինելու ու ինչ ա լինելու:

----------

Մանուլ (17.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տարրական կուլտուրան չգիտեմ, բայց սա էլ ինտրովերտության հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունեցող երևույթ չի  Ավելի շուտ, անկանխատեսելիություն սիրող ու չսիրող մարդկանց տարբերությունն ա: Օրինակ ես էլ եմ ահավոր ներվայնանում էս երևույթից, ինչպես ներվայնանում եմ վերջին պահին պլանների փոփոխությունից: Բայց էդ նրանից ա, որ ցանկացած հանդիպման/միջոցառման միշտ նախապես ինձ տրամադրում եմ: Ու երբ չի լինում նենց, ոնց որ սպասում էի, խառնվում եմ իրար:
> 
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ. անկանխատեսելիություն շատ էքստրավերտներ էլ չեն սիրում: Օրինակ իմ շրջապատում կան էքստրավերտներ, որոնց հետ պայմանավորվել եմ, որ երբ որևէ տեղ ենք գնում միասին, մանրամասն ծանուցում ենք, թե ով ա էնտեղ լինելու ու ինչ ա լինելու:


Բայց արի համաձայնի, որ անկանխատեսելիություն չսիրելն էլ ա ընդհանուր առմամբ ինտրովերտային գիծ։ Իզուր չի, որ ինտրովերտները սիրում են ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս նախօրոք պլանավորել, մի բան ասելուց կամ անելուց առաջ ավելի երկար մտածել և այլն։ Հա, կարող են, իհարկե, էքստրավերտներ էլ լինել, որոնք չեն սիրում անկանխատեսելիություն, ինչպես նաև հակառակը, բայց հիմնականում դա ավելի շատ ինտրովերտներին ա բնորոշ ու շատ բնական ձևով համադրվում ա ինտրովերտների մյուս գծերի հետ։

Հետո էստեղ մենակ անկանխատեսելիությունը չի, այլև մարդկանց հետ առանձին–առանձին շփվելու նախընտրությունը (ի տարբերություն խմբակայինի), որն ամենատիպիկ ինտրովերտային գծերից ա։ Իսկ երբ անկանխատեսելիությունն էլ գումարվում ա դրան, լրիվ անտանելի իրավիճակ ա դառնում  :Jpit: ։

----------

Վոլտերա (16.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց արի համաձայնի, որ անկանխատեսելիություն չսիրելն էլ ա ընդհանուր առմամբ ինտրովերտային գիծ։ Իզուր չի, որ ինտրովերտները սիրում են ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս նախօրոք պլանավորել, մի բան ասելուց կամ անելուց առաջ ավելի երկար մտածել և այլն։ Հա, կարող են, իհարկե, էքստրավերտներ էլ լինել, որոնք չեն սիրում անկանխատեսելիություն, ինչպես նաև հակառակը, բայց հիմնականում դա ավելի շատ ինտրովերտներին ա բնորոշ ու շատ բնական ձևով համադրվում ա ինտրովերտների մյուս գծերի հետ։
> 
> Հետո էստեղ մենակ անկանխատեսելիությունը չի, այլև մարդկանց հետ առանձին–առանձին շփվելու նախընտրությունը (ի տարբերություն խմբակայինի), որն ամենատիպիկ ինտրովերտային գծերից ա։ Իսկ երբ անկանխատեսելիությունն էլ գումարվում ա դրան, լրիվ անտանելի իրավիճակ ա դառնում ։


Չէ Ան, հեչ համաձայն չեմ  :Jpit:  Էդ էլ ոչ թե իմ սեփական կամ շրջապատի հատկանիշներին նայելով եմ ասում, այլ հենց ինտրովերտի ու էքստրավերտի հետ հարաբերության մեջ լինելու փորձ ունենալով: Նախկիններիս մեջ էղել են երդվյալ ինտրովերտներ, որոնք սարսափելի վատ էին նախապես պլանավորելուց, ու որ ես մի ամիս առաջ առաջարկում էի որևէ բան անել, վիրավորվում էին: Կամ էլ վիրավորվում էին, երբ իրանք վերջին վայրկյանին բան էին առաջարկում, ես ասում էի՝ չէ: Իսկ հիմիկվա ընկերս տիպիկ էքստրավերտ ա, բայց ինքն էլ սպոնտանությունից ա վատանում: Ու դա շատ լավ իմանալով երկուսս էլ ամեն ինչ լավ նախապես ենք պլանավորում ու մանրամասն զգուշացնում, թե որ միջոցառմանն ով ա ներկա լինելու:

Հա, կա մարդկանց հետ առանձին շփվելու ցանկությունը: Բայց ասենք ես դեմ չեմ, երբ մեկի փոխարեն երկու հոգու հետ պիտի շփվեմ: Մենակ թե նախապես իմանամ, որ էնտեղ ուրիշ մարդ էլ ա լինելու:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ Ան, հեչ համաձայն չեմ  Էդ էլ ոչ թե իմ սեփական կամ շրջապատի հատկանիշներին նայելով եմ ասում, այլ հենց ինտրովերտի ու էքստրավերտի հետ հարաբերության մեջ լինելու փորձ ունենալով: Նախկիններիս մեջ էղել են երդվյալ ինտրովերտներ, որոնք սարսափելի վատ էին նախապես պլանավորելուց, ու որ ես մի ամիս առաջ առաջարկում էի որևէ բան անել, վիրավորվում էին: Կամ էլ վիրավորվում էին, երբ իրանք վերջին վայրկյանին բան էին առաջարկում, ես ասում էի՝ չէ: Իսկ հիմիկվա ընկերս տիպիկ էքստրավերտ ա, բայց ինքն էլ սպոնտանությունից ա վատանում: Ու դա շատ լավ իմանալով երկուսս էլ ամեն ինչ լավ նախապես ենք պլանավորում ու մանրամասն զգուշացնում, թե որ միջոցառմանն ով ա ներկա լինելու:
> 
> Հա, կա մարդկանց հետ առանձին շփվելու ցանկությունը: Բայց ասենք ես դեմ չեմ, երբ մեկի փոխարեն երկու հոգու հետ պիտի շփվեմ: Մենակ թե նախապես իմանամ, որ էնտեղ ուրիշ մարդ էլ ա լինելու:


Բյուր, հիմա դու առանձին մարդկանց օրինակները փորձում ես ընդհանրացնել։ Բայց հո տենց չի։ Հայտնի բան ա, որ ինտրովերտներն ավելի հակված են անկանխատեսելիությունից խորշելուն, իսկ էքստրավերտները՝ հակառակը՝ սիրում են անկանխատեսելի բաներ։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա քեզ, ապա դու ամբիվերտ ես, մի մոռացի  :Tongue: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հիմա դու առանձին մարդկանց օրինակները փորձում ես ընդհանրացնել։ Բայց հո տենց չի։ Հայտնի բան ա, որ ինտրովերտներն ավելի հակված են անկանխատեսելիությունից խորշելուն, իսկ էքստրավերտները՝ հակառակը՝ սիրում են անկանխատեսելի բաներ։
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա քեզ, ապա դու ամբիվերտ ես, մի մոռացի ։


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ ինտրովերտները հակված են անկանխատեսելիությունից խորշելուն: Ավելի շուտ, հակված են անծանոթ իրավիճակներից խորշելուն, իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Իսկ կանխատեսելիությունը, նախապես պլանավորելը ուրիշ տեսակի՝ սիստեմավորելու-չսիստեմավորելու հատկանիշն ա: Մարդկանց խումբ կա, որը սիրում ա ամեն ինչ սիստեմավորել, իսկ մի ուրիշ խումբ կա, որը չի կարում: Դրանք կապ չունեն ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ:

Ես էս վերջին մի տարում շատ եմ դեպի ինտրովերտություն շեղվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ ինտրովերտները հակված են անկանխատեսելիությունից խորշելուն: Ավելի շուտ, հակված են անծանոթ իրավիճակներից խորշելուն, իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Իսկ կանխատեսելիությունը, նախապես պլանավորելը ուրիշ տեսակի՝ սիստեմավորելու-չսիստեմավորելու հատկանիշն ա: Մարդկանց խումբ կա, որը սիրում ա ամեն ինչ սիստեմավորել, իսկ մի ուրիշ խումբ կա, որը չի կարում: Դրանք կապ չունեն ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ:
> 
> Ես էս վերջին մի տարում շատ եմ դեպի ինտրովերտություն շեղվել


Ինչի՞ ես առաջին անգամ լսում, մի հատ որոնի introvert ու predictability բառերը, տես, որ ամեն տեղ դա նշված ա որպես ինտրովերտների նախընտրություն, ինչպես և հակառակը։ Ամեն դեպքում անծանոթն ու անկանխատեսելին խիստ փոխկապակցված երևույթներ են, դա չես կարող ժխտել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞ ես առաջին անգամ լսում, մի հատ որոնի introvert ու predictability բառերը, տես, որ ամեն տեղ դա նշված ա որպես ինտրովերտների նախընտրություն, ինչպես և հակառակը։ Ամեն դեպքում անծանոթն ու անկանխատեսելին խիստ փոխկապակցված երևույթներ են, դա չես կարող ժխտել։


Էնքան էլ կապակցված չեն: Նայի, երկու իրավիճակ: 
1. Անծանոթ, բայց կանխատեսելի - գնում եմ փարթիի անծանոթ տեղում ու անծանոթ մարդկանցով: Նախապես գիտեմ, որ էնտեղ հազիվ մեկ-երկու հոգու եմ ճանաչում, մնացած ամեն ինչը նոր ու անծանոթ ա լինելու:
2. Ծանոթ, բայց անկանխատեսելի - մոտիկ ընկերուհուս հետ պայմանավորված եմ, որ գործից հետո հանդիպենք, սուրճ խմենք: Ինքն առանց ինձ զգուշացնելու գալիս ա իրա մեկ այլ ընկերուհու հետ, որին շատ լավ ճանաչում եմ:

Ինձ համար առաջին իրավիճակը հոգեբանորեն ավելի թեթև ա, քան երկրորդը: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինտրովերտների՝ կանխատեսելիություն սիրելուն, ապա մեկ ա համաձայն չեմ: Կանխատեսելիություն սիրողը չի կարա էդ աստիճանի գրքերի ու կինոների մեջ թաղված լինի կամ սիրի ինքն իրանով, առանց շատ մանրամասն պլանավորելու անծանոթ երկրներում ճամփորդել: Ու մեկ էլ small talk չսիրելն էլ հենց կանխատեսելիության հակառակն ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էնքան էլ կապակցված չեն: Նայի, երկու իրավիճակ: 
> 1. Անծանոթ, բայց կանխատեսելի - գնում եմ փարթիի անծանոթ տեղում ու անծանոթ մարդկանցով: Նախապես գիտեմ, որ էնտեղ հազիվ մեկ-երկու հոգու եմ ճանաչում, մնացած ամեն ինչը նոր ու անծանոթ ա լինելու:
> 2. Ծանոթ, բայց անկանխատեսելի - մոտիկ ընկերուհուս հետ պայմանավորված եմ, որ գործից հետո հանդիպենք, սուրճ խմենք: Ինքն առանց ինձ զգուշացնելու գալիս ա իրա մեկ այլ ընկերուհու հետ, որին շատ լավ ճանաչում եմ:
> 
> Ինձ համար առաջին իրավիճակը հոգեբանորեն ավելի թեթև ա, քան երկրորդը:


Բյուր, տարբեր բաներ խառնեցիր իրար։ Ինձ թվում էր՝ մենք անծանոթ ասելով իրավիճակներ ենք հասկանում։ Համենայնդեպս, ես իրավիճակների մասին էի խոսում, ոչ թե հենց մարդկանց, այսինքն՝ անծանոթ/անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակների։ Թե չէ՝ հա, բերածդ օրինակները ես էլ եմ քո ասած ձևով ընկալում. առաջինն ավելի թեթև ա, որովհետև դու նախապես գիտես՝ ուր ես գնում ու ինչ սպասես էդ իրավիճակից։ Ու եթե դա քեզ ձեռք չի տալիս, պարզապես չես գնա, ու ոչ մի խնդիր։ Ու անձամբ ես հիմնականում կգերադասեի ընդհանրապես չգնալ տենց փարթիի, քան գնալ, բայց էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա։




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինտրովերտների՝ կանխատեսելիություն սիրելուն, ապա մեկ ա համաձայն չեմ: Կանխատեսելիություն սիրողը չի կարա էդ աստիճանի գրքերի ու կինոների մեջ թաղված լինի կամ սիրի ինքն իրանով, առանց շատ մանրամասն պլանավորելու անծանոթ երկրներում ճամփորդել: Ու մեկ էլ small talk չսիրելն էլ հենց կանխատեսելիության հակառակն ա:


Դե հո չասեցինք՝ ինտրովերտները սիրում են, որ բացարձակապես ամեն ինչը հարյուր տոկոսանոց կանխատեսելի լինի. էդ արդեն լրիվ տաղտուկ ու միապաղաղություն կլիներ, պարզ ա, տենց չէր էլ կարող լինել։ Էստեղ ամեն դեպքում էլի գալիս ենք անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ հաղորդակցվելու խնդրին. կինոների ու գրքերի դեպքում անմիջական մարդկային հաղորդակցություն չկա, դու չես ներգործվում ինչ–որ մարդկանց անվերահսկելի պահվածքով, դա շատ կարևոր գործոն ա էստեղ, կարելի ա ասել՝ դու ամեն դեպքում ինքդ ես վերահսկում իրավիճակը։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա ճամփորդություններին, էլի մարդկային անցանկալի շփման խնդիր չկա. մենակ ճամփորդում ես, անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ չես շփվում, եթե չես ուզում, շփումը կարող ես հասցնել մինիմալի, էլի համարյա ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքում ա։ Իսկ small talk չսիրելը կանխատեսելիության կամ անկանխատեսելիության հարց չի, ըստ իս. small talk–ն, ըստ էության, զուտ շփում ա հանուն շփման՝ առանց խորության, զուրկ մտավոր ու էմոցիոնալ ներգրավվածությունից (մի բան, որ խիստ կարևոր ա ինտրովերտի համար), հետևաբար արդեն տեղով հակաինտրովերտային երևույթ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, տարբեր բաներ խառնեցիր իրար։ Ինձ թվում էր՝ մենք անծանոթ ասելով իրավիճակներ ենք հասկանում։ Համենայնդեպս, ես իրավիճակների մասին էի խոսում, ոչ թե հենց մարդկանց, այսինքն՝ անծանոթ/անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակների։ Թե չէ՝ հա, բերածդ օրինակները ես էլ եմ քո ասած ձևով ընկալում. առաջինն ավելի թեթև ա, որովհետև դու նախապես գիտես՝ ուր ես գնում ու ինչ սպասես էդ իրավիճակից։ Ու եթե դա քեզ ձեռք չի տալիս, պարզապես չես գնա, ու ոչ մի խնդիր։ Ու անձամբ ես հիմնականում կգերադասեի ընդհանրապես չգնալ տենց փարթիի, քան գնալ, բայց էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա։


Իրավիճակ վերցնենք.
1. Անծանոթ քաղաքում ինչ-որ կորած տեղ անծանոթ մարդկանցով փարթի, որի մասին գիտես մի ամիս առաջվանից
2. Ծանոթ քաղաքում ծանոթ մարդու հետ սուրճ խմելու ես գնում: Վերջին վայրկյանին ասում ա՝ չէ, արի գնանք պիցցա ուտելու: Գնում եք մի պիցցայանոց, որտեղ հարյուր անգամ եղել ես նույն մարդու հետ:

Ինձ համար երկրորդն ավելի սարսափելի ա, որովհետև անկանխատեսելի ա: Ծանոթ ա, բայց անկանխատեսելի:




> Դե հո չասեցինք՝ ինտրովերտները սիրում են, որ բացարձակապես ամեն ինչը հարյուր տոկոսանոց կանխատեսելի լինի. էդ արդեն լրիվ տաղտուկ ու միապաղաղություն կլիներ, պարզ ա, տենց չէր էլ կարող լինել։ Էստեղ ամեն դեպքում էլի գալիս ենք անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ հաղորդակցվելու խնդրին. կինոների ու գրքերի դեպքում անմիջական մարդկային հաղորդակցություն չկա, դու չես ներգործվում ինչ–որ մարդկանց անվերահսկելի պահվածքով, դա շատ կարևոր գործոն ա էստեղ, կարելի ա ասել՝ դու ամեն դեպքում ինքդ ես վերահսկում իրավիճակը։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա ճամփորդություններին, էլի մարդկային անցանկալի շփման խնդիր չկա. մենակ ճամփորդում ես, անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ չես շփվում, եթե չես ուզում, շփումը կարող ես հասցնել մինիմալի, էլի համարյա ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքում ա։ Իսկ small talk չսիրելը կանխատեսելիության կամ անկանխատեսելիության հարց չի, ըստ իս. small talk–ն, ըստ էության, զուտ շփում ա հանուն շփման՝ առանց խորության, զուրկ մտավոր ու էմոցիոնալ ներգրավվածությունից (մի բան, որ խիստ կարևոր ա ինտրովերտի համար), հետևաբար արդեն տեղով հակաինտրովերտային երևույթ ա։


Ու էստեղ գալիս, հանգում ենք նրան, որ կանխատեսելիություն սիրել-չսիրելն ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ կապ չունի, իրականում այլ գործոններ են աշխատում: Տես, ինտրովերտն անկանխատեսելի բաներ լավ էլ սիրում ա, մենակ թե մարդկային շփում չլինի: Նույն small talk-ն էլ հիմնականում չեն սիրում ինտրովերտները, որովհետև դա էլ պարտադրված շփման տեսակ ա, բայց շատ էլ կանխատեսելի ա, որ շատ ուզենաս, անգիր կարաս ասես, թե հաջորդ հարցն ինչ ա տալու դիմացինդ:

----------


## laro

Իմ հետ էլ ա պատահել  :Sad:  Ահավոր վատ էի ինձ զգում. նենց տպավորություն էր, որ իմ ու տվյալ մարդու հանդիպումը նենց ձեռի հետ ստացվել էր...այնինչ վաղուց պայմանավորված բան էր.... Ոնց որ իր համար "ստրախովկա" լիներ իր հետի մարդը: Ես օրինակ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ինչ-որ մեկի հետ հետ պայմանավորվեմ ու հետս տանեմ մեկ ուրիշին, ու առավել ևս էն դեպքում, երբ իրենք իրար չեն ճանաչում: Ոնց որ էդ պայմանավորված մարդուն չարժեվորես: Արդյունքում լարվում են բոլորը, կամ լարվում ա մենակ էն մարդը, ում հետ պայմանավորվել ես: Վերջին անգամ հնարավորինս արագ գնացի հանդիպման վայրից, ու մի որոշ ժամանակ հետ չէի գալիս: Ու էդպես էլ չհասկացա ես նման մարդկանց: Ես էլ մտածում էի մենակ ես եմ սենց վատանում նման բաներից: Ախր որ մարդու հետ պայմանավորվում ես, ուրեմն ունես քննարկելու բաներ, ուրեմն տվյալ մարդը իրենից ինչ-որ բան ա ներկայացնում, որ գնում ես հանդիպման, ինչ-որ կերպ ինքը քեզ հարազատ ա ( համենայն դեպս շփվելու ցանկություն  կա): Ու որ ինքն  իրան տենց ա պահում, ոնց որ քեզ "գցի" ու քեզ դավաճանված  ես զգում, զգում ես, որ քո զգացմունքներին ու վերաբերմունքն անպատասխան են  :LOL:  Մի խոսքով ես ծանր եմ տանում տենց  բաները:

----------

Զաքար (17.06.2016), Ուլուանա (17.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իրավիճակ վերցնենք.
> 1. Անծանոթ քաղաքում ինչ-որ կորած տեղ անծանոթ մարդկանցով փարթի, որի մասին գիտես մի ամիս առաջվանից
> 2. Ծանոթ քաղաքում ծանոթ մարդու հետ սուրճ խմելու ես գնում: Վերջին վայրկյանին ասում ա՝ չէ, արի գնանք պիցցա ուտելու: Գնում եք մի պիցցայանոց, որտեղ հարյուր անգամ եղել ես նույն մարդու հետ:
> 
> Ինձ համար երկրորդն ավելի սարսափելի ա, որովհետև անկանխատեսելի ա: Ծանոթ ա, բայց անկանխատեսելի:


Վայ, լու՞րջ։ Իսկ ինձ համար ճիշտ հակառակը  :Jpit: ։ Չնայած անկանխատեսելիություն ես էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց տվյալ դեպքում նշածդ առաջին տարբերակն էն աստիճանի անցանկալի ա, որ երևի նույնիսկ չէի էլ դիտարկի նման հանգամանքներում էնտեղ գնալը։




> Ու էստեղ գալիս, հանգում ենք նրան, որ կանխատեսելիություն սիրել-չսիրելն ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ կապ չունի, իրականում այլ գործոններ են աշխատում: Տես, ինտրովերտն անկանխատեսելի բաներ լավ էլ սիրում ա, մենակ թե մարդկային շփում չլինի: Նույն small talk-ն էլ հիմնականում չեն սիրում ինտրովերտները, որովհետև դա էլ պարտադրված շփման տեսակ ա, բայց շատ էլ կանխատեսելի ա, որ շատ ուզենաս, անգիր կարաս ասես, թե հաջորդ հարցն ինչ ա տալու դիմացինդ:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա, թե ոնց հանգեցինք նրան, որ կանխատեսելիություն սիրել–չսիրելն ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտ լինելու հետ կապ չունի։ Հա, պարզ ա, որ այլ գործոններ էլ կան, որոնք կարող են էս կամ էն իրավիճակում ավելի մեծ դեր խաղալ, բայց, մեկ ա, դու չհամոզեցիր, որ կանխատեսելիություն չսիրելն ինտրովերտային գիծ չի։ Համենայնդեպս, ոչ մի բացահայտ անկանխատեսելիություն ենթադրող իրավիճակ, երևույթ չներկայացրիր, որն ինտրովերտների համար ցանկալի կամ նորմալ ա։ Մենակ ճամփորդելու օրինակն, ըստ իս, էնքան էլ համոզիչ չի, գրել էի, թե ինչի։ Դե, գրքերի ու կինոների մասին էլ չասեմ. դրանք՝ առավել ևս։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա, թե ոնց հանգեցինք նրան, որ կանխատեսելիություն սիրել–չսիրելն ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտ լինելու հետ կապ չունի։ Հա, պարզ ա, որ այլ գործոններ էլ կան, որոնք կարող են էս կամ էն իրավիճակում ավելի մեծ դեր խաղալ, բայց, մեկ ա, դու չհամոզեցիր, որ կանխատեսելիություն չսիրելն ինտրովերտային գիծ չի։ Համենայնդեպս, ոչ մի բացահայտ անկանխատեսելիություն ենթադրող իրավիճակ, երևույթ չներկայացրիր, որն ինտրովերտների համար ցանկալի կամ նորմալ ա։ Մենակ ճամփորդելու օրինակն, ըստ իս, էնքան էլ համոզիչ չի, գրել էի, թե ինչի։ Դե, գրքերի ու կինոների մասին էլ չասեմ. դրանք՝ առավել ևս։


Ան, ինչ օրինակ բերում եմ, ասում ես՝ համոզիչ չի  :Jpit:  Անկանխատեսելիության էն կոմպոնենտները, որոնք ինտրովերտության բուն հատկանիշների հետ կապված չեն, ինտրովերտները լավ էլ սիրում են: Հետևաբար, անկանխատեսելիություն չսիրելն ինտրովերտ լինելու հատկանիշ չի: Կամ նույն իմ էն վերևի բերած օրինակում դու ասեցիր, որ առաջին տարբերակը քեզ համար էնքան սարսափելի ա, որ չէիր էլ դիտարկի: Իսկ ինձ համար երկրորդ տարբերակն ա սարսափելի ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինտրովերտ կամ էքստրավերտ եմ, այլ որովհետև ուղղակի սարսափում եմ անկանխատեսելիությունից:

Ավելին ասեմ, վերցրու հենց հայ հասարակությունը: Անկախ նրանից էքստրավերտ են, թե ինտրովերտ, ահավոր վատ են պլանավորելուց: Ես ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ կարողանում նորմալ մի շաբաթ առաջ պայմանավորվել, սաղ վերջին վայրկյանին ա լինում, վերջին վայրկյանին էլ չեղարկում են (ու մեջները լիքը ինտրովերտներ): Ես տենց բաներից ահավոր վատանում եմ, բայց արի ու տես, որ լիքը ինտրովերտների համար օքեյ ա: Ավելին՝ լիքը ինտրովերտների համար օքեյ ա մի ամիս առաջ պլանավորած հանդիպումը չեղարկելը, ինչ ա թե իրանք իրանց համար տունը նստեն, մարդկանց հետ չշփվեն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, ինչ օրինակ բերում եմ, ասում ես՝ համոզիչ չի  Անկանխատեսելիության էն կոմպոնենտները, որոնք ինտրովերտության բուն հատկանիշների հետ կապված չեն, ինտրովերտները լավ էլ սիրում են: Հետևաբար, անկանխատեսելիություն չսիրելն ինտրովերտ լինելու հատկանիշ չի:


Համաձայն եմ, Բյուր, բայց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ անկանխատեսելիության համարյա բոլոր կոմպոնենտներն էլ ինտրովերտության հետ սերտորեն կապված են, հետևաբար կարելի ա համարել, որ անկանխատեսելիությունն ընդհանուր առմամբ ինտրովերտների համար ոչ ցանկալի երևույթ ա  :Jpit: ։ Որ ուշադրություն դարձնես, շատ քիչ դեպքերում ա, երբ անկանխատեսելիությունը չի ներառում ինտրովերտների համար անցանկալի կոմպոնենտներ։ 




> Կամ նույն իմ էն վերևի բերած օրինակում դու ասեցիր, որ առաջին տարբերակը քեզ համար էնքան սարսափելի ա, որ չէիր էլ դիտարկի: Իսկ ինձ համար երկրորդ տարբերակն ա սարսափելի ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինտրովերտ կամ էքստրավերտ եմ, այլ որովհետև ուղղակի սարսափում եմ անկանխատեսելիությունից:


Բայց որ խորանաս, անծանոթ քաղաքում անծանոթ մարդկանցով հավաքույթի գնալու մեջ շատ ավելի շատ անկախատեսելիություն կա, քան ծանոթ մարդու հետ ծանոթ տեղ գնալու մեջ  :Jpit: ։ Անծանոթ մարդկանցից ու անծանոթ տեղից չգիտես՝ ինչ սպասել։ Իսկ զուտ պլանների փոփոխությունն էնքան էլ անկանխատեսելիություն չի տվյալ օրինակի դեպքում, ամեն դեպքում սուրճ խմելու գնալն ու պիցցա ուտելու գնալն ահագին համարժեք բաներ են, ու նենց չի, որ դրանից կախված՝ դու ստիպված պիտի ինչ–որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ փոխես։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե էդ ծանոթդ ասեր՝ սուրճ խմելու փոխարեն արի գնանք էսինչ փարթիին  :Jpit: ։ Այ դա, իհարկե, լուրջ կատաստրոֆա կլիներ  :LOL: ։




> Ավելին ասեմ, վերցրու հենց հայ հասարակությունը: Անկախ նրանից էքստրավերտ են, թե ինտրովերտ, ահավոր վատ են պլանավորելուց: Ես ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ կարողանում նորմալ մի շաբաթ առաջ պայմանավորվել, սաղ վերջին վայրկյանին ա լինում, վերջին վայրկյանին էլ չեղարկում են (ու մեջները լիքը ինտրովերտներ): Ես տենց բաներից ահավոր վատանում եմ, բայց արի ու տես, որ լիքը ինտրովերտների համար օքեյ ա: Ավելին՝ լիքը ինտրովերտների համար օքեյ ա մի ամիս առաջ պլանավորած հանդիպումը չեղարկելը, ինչ ա թե իրանք իրանց համար տունը նստեն, մարդկանց հետ չշփվեն:


Դե, դա արդեն ո՛չ ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտի հետ կապ ունի, ո՛չ էլ կանխատեսելիություն սիրել–չսիրելու, իմ կարծիքով։ Անպատասխանատվության ու ժամանակի զգացման համատարած խաթարման հետևանք ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, Բյուր, բայց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ անկանխատեսելիության համարյա բոլոր կոմպոնենտներն էլ ինտրովերտության հետ սերտորեն կապված են, հետևաբար կարելի ա համարել, որ անկանխատեսելիությունն ընդհանուր առմամբ ինտրովերտների համար ոչ ցանկալի երևույթ ա ։ Որ ուշադրություն դարձնես, շատ քիչ դեպքերում ա, երբ անկանխատեսելիությունը չի ներառում ինտրովերտների համար անցանկալի կոմպոնենտներ։


Ո՞նց: Օրինակ բեր: Ես անկանխատեսելիության հազար ու մի օրինակ բերեցի, որոնք ինտրովերտը սիրում ա, դու ոչ մի օրինակ չես բերել, բացի չնախատեսված մարդու ներկայությունից: Ուրիշ ե՞րբ ա, որ հենց ինտրովերտը չի սիրում անկանխատեսելիություն:




> Բայց որ խորանաս, անծանոթ քաղաքում անծանոթ մարդկանցով հավաքույթի գնալու մեջ շատ ավելի շատ անկախատեսելիություն կա, քան ծանոթ մարդու հետ ծանոթ տեղ գնալու մեջ ։ Անծանոթ մարդկանցից ու անծանոթ տեղից չգիտես՝ ինչ սպասել։ Իսկ զուտ պլանների փոփոխությունն էնքան էլ անկանխատեսելիություն չի տվյալ օրինակի դեպքում, ամեն դեպքում սուրճ խմելու գնալն ու պիցցա ուտելու գնալն ահագին համարժեք բաներ են, ու նենց չի, որ դրանից կախված՝ դու ստիպված պիտի ինչ–որ ուրիշ բաներ էլ փոխես։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե էդ ծանոթդ ասեր՝ սուրճ խմելու փոխարեն արի գնանք էսինչ փարթիին ։ Այ դա, իհարկե, լուրջ կատաստրոֆա կլիներ ։


Օրացույցում ֆիքսված ա՝ էսինչ օրը, էսինչ ժամին, էսինչ տեղում: Ահագին ժամանակ ունես տրամադրվելու, պարզելու՝ էդ ինչ քաղաք ա, ովքեր են լինելու և այլն: Գիտես, որ կոնկրետ էդ օրդ կոնկրետ ձևով ա անցնելու: Իսկ սուրճ խմելու փոխարեն պիցցա ուտելու գնալը: Ես առավոտից տրամադրվել եմ, որ պիտի մեկի հետ սուրճ խմեմ, օրս էլ դրան եմ հարմարացնում: Հնարավոր ա՝ ճաշից հետոյի սուրճս բաց եմ թողնում: Հնարավոր ա՝ նախապես ընթրում եմ: Իսկ վերջին վայրկյանին որոշելը, որ պիցցայանոց ենք գնում, սաղ օրս շուռ ա տալիս (ի դեպ, լրիվ իրական օրինակ եմ բերել, նենց չի, որ ֆանտազիայիս եմ զոռ տվել):




> Դե, դա արդեն ո՛չ ինտրովերտ–էքստրավերտի հետ կապ ունի, ո՛չ էլ կանխատեսելիություն սիրել–չսիրելու, իմ կարծիքով։ Անպատասխանատվության ու ժամանակի զգացման համատարած խաթարման հետևանք ա։


Կապ չունի ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտության հետ, բայց կապ ունի կանխատեսելիություն-չկանխատեսելիության հետ: Էդ մարդկանց համար խնդիր չի իրանց ու ուրիշի օրացույցում գրանցված, կանխատեսված, պլանավորված հանդիպումից հրաժարվելը: Էդ մարդկանց համար խնդիր չի ժամանակը չնախատեսված ձևով անցկացնելը: Հանդիպմանն ուրիշ մարդ բերելն էլ սրա հետ սերտորեն կապված ա: Ոնց խնդիր չի վերջին վայրկյանին չեղարկելը կամ հանդիպում նշանակելը, նենց էլ խնդիր չի վերջին վայրկյանին որոշելը, որ հետները մարդ են բերելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի երկու բան էս թեմայով: Ուրեմն վերջերս մեզ մոտ փարթի էր: Դե իմ ինտրովերտությունը տեղ-տեղ որ բռնում ա, գնա, գալիս եմ: Էս փարթիի մասնակիցները կարային գրանցվեին, մեկումեջ բարմենություն անեին: Ես կես ժամով գրանցվեցի: Մեկ էլ տեսա՝ դզում ա: Սաղ ժամանակ զբաղված ես. մարդիկ գալիս, խմիչք են պատվիրում, դու էլ մենակ լցնում ու լցնում ես, կարող ա մի երկու սիրուն բառ էլ ասես, բայց էդքան բան: Տենց, բռնեցի չորս-հինգ անգամ գրանցվեցի որպես բարմեն: Ու կայֆ էր: Էլ անկյունում չէի թաքնվում, մարդիկ գալիս, ասում՝ ինչ ա էղել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (13.09.2016), Ուլուանա (12.09.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի երկու բան էս թեմայով: Ուրեմն վերջերս մեզ մոտ փարթի էր: Դե իմ ինտրովերտությունը տեղ-տեղ որ բռնում ա, գնա, գալիս եմ: Էս փարթիի մասնակիցները կարային գրանցվեին, մեկումեջ բարմենություն անեին: Ես կես ժամով գրանցվեցի: Մեկ էլ տեսա՝ դզում ա: Սաղ ժամանակ զբաղված ես. մարդիկ գալիս, խմիչք են պատվիրում, դու էլ մենակ լցնում ու լցնում ես, կարող ա մի երկու սիրուն բառ էլ ասես, բայց էդքան բան: Տենց, բռնեցի չորս-հինգ անգամ գրանցվեցի որպես բարմեն: Ու կայֆ էր: Էլ անկյունում չէի թաքնվում, մարդիկ գալիս, ասում՝ ինչ ա էղել


Հետաքրքիր ա. առաջին հայացքից թվում ա՝ պիտի էքստրավերտ լինես, որ բարմեն լինելը դուրդ գա, բայց, փաստորեն, ճիշտ հակառակը  :Jpit: ։

Ի դեպ, հիշու՞մ ես, որ էն «Ինչպես դիմանալ փարթիների ժամանակ» վիդեոն, որտեղ դիմանալու հնարքներից մեկը տանտիրուհուն ուտելիք տանել–բերելու գործում օգնելն էր նշված։ Դու էլ համարեցիր, որ հեչ չէիր ուզենա դա անել, ու ոչ ինտրովերտային էր թվում, բայց երևի դա էլ բարմենության պես բան ա, էլի, ուղղակի պիտի փորձես, որ զգաս, կողքից էքստրավերտային ա թվում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր ա. առաջին հայացքից թվում ա՝ պիտի էքստրավերտ լինես, որ բարմեն լինելը դուրդ գա, բայց, փաստորեն, ճիշտ հակառակը ։
> 
> Ի դեպ, հիշու՞մ ես, որ էն «Ինչպես դիմանալ փարթիների ժամանակ» վիդեոն, որտեղ դիմանալու հնարքներից մեկը տանտիրուհուն ուտելիք տանել–բերելու գործում օգնելն էր նշված։ Դու էլ համարեցիր, որ հեչ չէիր ուզենա դա անել, ու ոչ ինտրովերտային էր թվում, բայց երևի դա էլ բարմենության պես բան ա, էլի, ուղղակի պիտի փորձես, որ զգաս, կողքից էքստրավերտային ա թվում ։


Բայց պիտի տանտիրուհուն մոտենաս, ասես՝ ինչով կարամ օգնեմ: Այ դրանից սարսափում եմ: Իսկ բարմենությունն անունդ գրում ես, ժամդ գալիս ա, գործդ անում ես

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.09.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց պիտի տանտիրուհուն մոտենաս, ասես՝ ինչով կարամ օգնեմ: Այ դրանից սարսափում եմ: Իսկ բարմենությունն անունդ գրում ես, ժամդ գալիս ա, գործդ անում ես


Հա, էդ մոտենալու խնդիրը կա, բայց զատո դա որ հաղթահարես, հետո լավ ա լինում  :LOL: ։

Ի դեպ, փարթիների հետ կապված մի հատ ինտրովերտային հումոր հիշեցի. ասում ա՝ երեկ փարթիի էի հրավիրված. հիանալի ժամանակ անցկացրի. ընտիր ուտելիք կերա, հավես երաժշտություն լսեցի, մի լավ լիցքաթափվեցի։ Որովհետև չէի գնացել։  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (02.10.2016), CactuSoul (13.09.2016), John (13.09.2016), kitty (18.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.09.2016), Quyr Qery (13.09.2016), Tiger29 (13.09.2016), Արէա (13.09.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ծիկ :Smile: 

էս վերջերս ես էլ եմ տրաքվում անկապ փարթիներից, երբ ամեն մեկը իր էգոն ա առաջ բրդում՝ խոսքի վազքի բռնվելով: Գլուխս ուռում ա էտ անիմաստ աղմուկից ու անվերջանալի բլբլոցից:
Միշտ նման միջոցառումների ժամանակ հայտնվում ա ոմն դուշա կոմպանիի, ով տվյալ միջոցառման կայացման ողջ բեռը վերցնում ա իր ուսերին, հակառակ դեպքում ամեն ինչ կձախողվի, մարդկանց համար հատկապես անտանելի են լռության ակնթարթները, ու կրկին փրկության է գալիս դուշան :LOL:  որ լցնի ակնթարթը ու իմաստ հաղորդի,  հակառակ դեպքում մարդիկ կշփոթվեն, կմոլորվեն: 
Ընդհանրապես սա մի շատ հետաքրքիր ու երկար թեմա է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի որ բլոգումս էս անգամ անդրադարձել եմ դանիացիների ինտրովերտությանը, մտքովս անցավ, համ էլ Ուլուանան առաջարկեց էդ գրառումը բերել էստեղ։ Քոփի-փեյսթ եմ անում։




> Վերջերս Կոպենհագենում բնակվող ընկերներիցս մեկը ֆեյսբուքում ստատուս էր գրել։ Ասում էր, որ երբեմն հարևանների կամ որդու դպրոցի երեխաների ծնողների հետ զրուցում է։ Հաճելի ու ընկերական են։ Բայց երբ նորից ինչ-որ տեղ տեսնում են իրար, չեն բարևում, ասես հեչ էլ ծանոթ չեն։ Այդ ընկերս չէր հասկանում, թե ինչու է այդպես, իսկ նրա դանիացի կինը մշակույթին էր վերագրում։ Հետևեցին բազմաթիվ այլ էքսպատների մեկնաբանություններ այն մասին, թե դանիացիներն ընդհանրապես կարճ խոսակցություն (small talk) անել չգիտեն, թե սոցիալական հմտություններ չունեն։ Մի քանիսն էլ կիսվեցին իրենց նմանատիպ փորձով։
> 
> Կիսածանոթ մարդուն չբարևելը Դանիայում մշակութային է։ Դա չի արվում որևէ մեկին արհամարհելու կամ չճանաչելու տալու համար, այլ մի քիչ դիմացինին հարգելու արդյունք է, մի քիչ էլ ուղղակի պարտադրված շփումից խուսափելու միջոց։ Դիմացինին հարգել նշանակում է, որ գուցե այդ մարդը խոսելու հավես չունի, ասելիք չունի, ուզում է իր մտքերի հետ մնալ։ Ինչու՞ անկապ սկսել եղանակից խոսել մենակ խոսելու համար։ Ու նաև հենց դանիացին հաճախ ուզում է շփումներից, կարճ խոսակցություններից զերծ մնալ։ Ինչու՞ բարևել ու խոսել, եթե դրա ցանկությունը չունես։ Եթե դիմացինը կարևոր ասելիք ունենա, ինքը կմոտենա։
> 
> Հայաստանում բոլոր տեսակի սոցիալական պարտականություններն ինձ խեղդում էին։ Զանազան հավաքույթներ, երբ գալիս, ձեռքերիցս քաշում, համոզում էին, որ տանեն պարելու։ Կամ երբ ուղղակի որևէ քեֆի ժամանակ առանձնանում էի, հազար հոգի կարող էր թափվել գլխիս ու հարցներ՝ ինչ է պատահել։ Չէ, բան չի եղել, ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում շփվել մարդկանց հետ, ուզում եմ մի քիչ մենակ մնալ։ Սրճարանում մենակ նստելն ամենատարօրինակ բանն էր (բայց էս մեկը ոնց որ վերջին տարիներին փոխվում է)։ Իսկ երբ այգիներում վեր էի ընկնում ու գիրք կարդում, պարտադիր մեկը մոտենում էր ու սկսում խոսել։
> 
> Իմ անձնական տարածքն ավելի մեծ էր, քան մեր մշակույթով սահմանվածը, ու երբ անծանոթ մեկը մոտենում, սկսում էր խոսել, շունչս կտրվում էր։ Դանիայում ահագին մեծ են անձնական տարածքները։ Ներխուժում առանձնապես չեմ նկատել։ Բայց այ հերիք է, որ գնամ Գերմանիա ու գնացքի տոմսի հերթ կանգնեմ, որ նույն «օդի պակասի» զգացողությունն առաջանա։
> 
> Ու միայն ֆիզիկական տարածքս չէր, որ ոտնահարվում էր։ Հայաստանում պետք է բոլորը բոլորի մասին ամեն ինչ իմանային։ Ուսանողական տարիներին գնահատականներն էին կամ ավարտելուց հետոյի պլանները։ Մինչև ծայրից ծայր չքրքրեին, հանգիստ չէին թողնի։ Հետո արդեն հասնում էին անձնականին, ամուսնանալուն ու նախատում, որ ուշացնել չի կարելի։ Իմ փոխարեն որոշում էին, թե որն է ճիշտ կյանքը ու ինչն է լավ ինձ համար։ Մինչև հիմա էլ անում են։ Մինչև հիմա էլ շատերը նախատում են ինձ Հայաստանից գնալու համար, ինչքան էլ փորձում եմ բացատրել, որ իմ կյանքն է, ու որոշումներ ընդունողը ես եմ։
> ...


Աղբյուրը

----------

Srtik (03.10.2016), Աթեիստ (02.10.2016), Արէա (02.10.2016), Նիկեա (02.10.2016), Ուլուանա (02.10.2016)

----------


## Srtik

> Հայաստանում բոլոր տեսակի սոցիալական պարտականություններն ինձ խեղդում էին։  Զանազան հավաքույթներ, երբ գալիս, ձեռքերիցս քաշում, համոզում էին, որ  տանեն պարելու։ Կամ երբ ուղղակի որևէ քեֆի ժամանակ առանձնանում էի, հազար  հոգի կարող էր թափվել գլխիս ու հարցներ՝ ինչ է պատահել։ Չէ, բան չի եղել,  ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում շփվել մարդկանց հետ, ուզում եմ մի քիչ մենակ մնալ։


Վայ, ոնց եմ ատում, որ պարելու համար մարդկանց թևերից քաշքշում են։ Փոքր ժամանակ նույնիսկ լացում էի, մինչև հանգիստ թողնեին, որովհետև չէի կարողանում դիմադրել ուրիշ կերպ։ Ու իմ հեչ պետքն էլ չէր, թե ինչքան էին ասում՝ ամոթ ա, վեր կաց պարի։ Ըստ իս, ամոթը հենց էդ քաշքշուկն ա, երբ մարդիկ նորմալ «չէ» ասելը չեն հասկանում։ 
Ինչքան իմ փորձից հասկացել եմ, էստեղ հայերն էլի ամոթ են համարում ինչ-որ առիթի գնալն ու սկզբից մինչև վերջ չպարելը։ Հանգիստ երբեք չեն թողնի նստես, պիտի գան բզզեն անպայման։ Իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, որ դու քեզ էդպես ես լավ զգում, ու չեն հասկանում, որ պարտադիր չի վեր կենաս պարես։ Ոմանք էլ դա վերագրում են ամաչկոտ լինելուն։ Հա, մի ժամանակ ես ամաչկոտ էի,  բայց հիմա՝ չէ, բայց դե մարդիկ էդ չեն հասկանում։ Էն որ հազար հոգու հետ չես շփվում միջոցառման ժամանակ, ուրեմն ամաչկոտ ես։




> Իսկ երբ այգիներում վեր էի ընկնում ու գիրք  կարդում, պարտադիր մեկը մոտենում էր ու սկսում խոսել։


Ես երկու տարի առաջ որ Հայաստան էի գնացել, հասկացա որ էդ մոտենալ ու խոսել սկսելը ոնց որ չգրված օրենք լիներ։ Եթե դու դա չես անում, ուրեմն քո հետ մի բան էն չի։ Էդ ինձ էնքան էր ներվայնացնում, որ մի օր չդիմացա ու մորաքրոջս վրա բարկացա։ 
Արևմտյան Հայաստան խմբով ճամփորդության էինք գնացել, օրվա վերջում երբ վերադառնում էինք հյուրանոց, մեր խմբի մարդիկ ուզում էին նորից հավաքվել ու զրուցել, իսկ իմ ուշքն ու միտքը համար հասնելը, լողանալն ու հանգստանալն էր, ընկերներիս հետ ինտերնետի միջոցով կապվելը։ Էդ էնքան տարօրինակ էր մորաքրոջս համար, որ մի հազար անգամ ասեց, որ շատ քաշված եմ ու ամաչկոտ, որ իմ տարիքի ջահելները պիտի շփվող լինեն, գնան ասեն-խոսեն։ Ու որ մի հատ էլ ասեց՝ գնա հլա տես ուր գնացին, շփվի հետները, էս թվին մարդ ամաչկոտ չի լինի, բարկությունից ասացի՝ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ուր գնացին, կամ ինչ են խոսում, ես չեմ ամաչում, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում շփվել, շփվելու կարիք չեմ զգում։ Միևնույնն է չհասկացավ։ Ու ոչ միայն նա։




> Դանիայում բազմաթիվ ամերիկացիներ, իսպանացիներ ու գուցե նաև հայեր նեղվում են, որ հասարակությունը «փակ» է, դանիացիները «սառն» են։


Հա, ամերիկացիները էքտրավերտների կողմնակից են ու նրանց ավելի են տեղ տալիս։ Մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել, հենց թեկուզ աշխատավայրում։

----------

Ուլուանա (03.10.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ամերիկացիները էքտրավերտների կողմնակից են ու նրանց ավելի են տեղ տալիս։ Մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել, հենց թեկուզ աշխատավայրում։


Ու ամենակոշմար բաներից մեկը նեթվորքինգ կոչեցյալն ա։ Էն որ կոնֆերանսների-բանի ժամանակ պիտի պրոֆեսորներին քսմսվես, որ հետո քեզ լավ լինի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, ամերիկացիները էքտրավերտների կողմնակից են ու նրանց ավելի են տեղ տալիս։ Մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել, հենց թեկուզ աշխատավայրում։


Տո ամերիկացիները նույնիսկ անծանոթներին են բարևում, էլ ուր մնաց կիսածանոթներին չբարևեն։ Ու հաճախ նենց մի խանդավառությամբ են բարևում, որ ակամա սկսում ես անհանգստացած մտածել՝ տեսնես՝ էս ո՞ր ծանոթս ա, որ տեղը չեմ բերում...  :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ, ոնց եմ ատում, որ պարելու համար մարդկանց թևերից քաշքշում են։ Փոքր ժամանակ նույնիսկ լացում էի, մինչև հանգիստ թողնեին, որովհետև չէի կարողանում դիմադրել ուրիշ կերպ։ Ու իմ հեչ պետքն էլ չէր, թե ինչքան էին ասում՝ ամոթ ա, վեր կաց պարի։ Ըստ իս, ամոթը հենց էդ քաշքշուկն ա, երբ մարդիկ նորմալ «չէ» ասելը չեն հասկանում։
> Ինչքան իմ փորձից հասկացել եմ, էստեղ հայերն էլի ամոթ են համարում ինչ-որ առիթի գնալն ու սկզբից մինչև վերջ չպարելը։ Հանգիստ երբեք չեն թողնի նստես, պիտի գան բզզեն անպայման։ Իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, որ դու քեզ էդպես ես լավ զգում, ու չեն հասկանում, որ պարտադիր չի վեր կենաս պարես։ Ոմանք էլ դա վերագրում են ամաչկոտ լինելուն։ Հա, մի ժամանակ ես ամաչկոտ էի,  բայց հիմա՝ չէ, բայց դե մարդիկ էդ չեն հասկանում։ Էն որ հազար հոգու հետ չես շփվում միջոցառման ժամանակ, ուրեմն ամաչկոտ ես։


Բա որ տենց քեֆերի ժամանակ հերթով մոտենում, հարցնում են, թե ինչ ա եղել, ինչի ես տխուր կամ դժգոհ։ Այ մարդ, ախր ինչի՞ վրա ուրախանամ  :LOL: ։

----------


## Keket

Բայց մի հետաքրքիր հակասություն կա  ։  Ի տարբերություն ամերիկացիների կամ օրինակ ֆրանսիացիների, մեզ մոտ միմյանց անծանոթ հարեւանները վերելակում իրար չեն բարեւում, իսկ այ ծանոթները կամ կիսածանոթները... :Stop:

----------


## Շինարար

էդ պարացնելու պահը ինձ չի թվում, թե մենակ հայկական ա, ես հենց էս պահին մտաբերեցի, որ տարբեր առիթներ եղել ա, որ էստեղ միջոցառման ժամանակ՝ հոլանդացի, ռուս, անգլիացի, արաբ, իսպանացի ընկերներս ասենք ինձ կամ մեր այլ ընկերների «ճնշեն», թե պարի, դե ինձ առանձնապես ստիպել պետք չի, մենակ թեթև գինով լինեմ, պարել սիրում եմ, բայց էդ հա՝ դե պարեք, խի՞ չես պարում, դե եկեք դուք էլ միացեքը էստեղ էլ կա ու ամենատարբեր ազգերի մոտ. մարդիկ ուղղակի ուզւոմ են բոլոր ներկաները իրանց լավ զգան, ու շատ ժամանակ իրականում իրոք մարդը կարա քաշվի միանալ պարողներին, բայց որ «զոռով» միացնում են՝ սկսի իրան լիովին լավ զգալ ու վայելել, ասենք՝ կոմպլեքսավորվում ա սկզբում ու իրան պետք ա խրախուսել, մեկը՝ հենց ինձ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդ պարացնելու պահը ինձ չի թվում, թե մենակ հայկական ա, ես հենց էս պահին մտաբերեցի, որ տարբեր առիթներ եղել ա, որ էստեղ միջոցառման ժամանակ՝ հոլանդացի, ռուս, անգլիացի, արաբ, իսպանացի ընկերներս ասենք ինձ կամ մեր այլ ընկերների «ճնշեն», թե պարի, դե ինձ առանձնապես ստիպել պետք չի, մենակ թեթև գինով լինեմ, պարել սիրում եմ, բայց էդ հա՝ դե պարեք, խի՞ չես պարում, դե եկեք դուք էլ միացեքը էստեղ էլ կա ու ամենատարբեր ազգերի մոտ. մարդիկ ուղղակի ուզւոմ են բոլոր ներկաները իրանց լավ զգան, ու շատ ժամանակ իրականում իրոք մարդը կարա քաշվի միանալ պարողներին, բայց որ «զոռով» միացնում են՝ սկսի իրան լիովին լավ զգալ ու վայելել, ասենք՝ կոմպլեքսավորվում ա սկզբում ու իրան պետք ա խրախուսել, մեկը՝ հենց ինձ


Շին, հենց էդ ա: Էքստրավերտի պատկերացմամբ բոլորի լավ զգալը նշանակում ա անել էն, ինչ էքստրավերտներն են անում: Բայց տենց չի էլի: Դանիայում քեֆերի ժամանակ երբ պարելու առիթ լինում ա, մաքսիմում գան, ասեն՝ գալի՞ս ես պարելու: Եթե ասում ես՝ չէ, էլ ոչ ոք չի կպշկվում քեզնից: Եթե դրսում մենակով նստած ես, ոչ ոք չի գալիս, ասում՝ ինչ ա էղել, բան-ման: Ու էլի էքստրավերտի պատկերացմամբ սկզբում մի քիչ կոմպլեքսավորվում են, հետո բացվում, պարում, բայց տենց չի էլի:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.10.2016), Ուլուանա (06.10.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հենց էդ ա: Էքստրավերտի պատկերացմամբ բոլորի լավ զգալը նշանակում ա անել էն, ինչ էքստրավերտներն են անում: Բայց տենց չի էլի: Դանիայում քեֆերի ժամանակ երբ պարելու առիթ լինում ա, մաքսիմում գան, ասեն՝ գալի՞ս ես պարելու: Եթե ասում ես՝ չէ, էլ ոչ ոք չի կպշկվում քեզնից: Եթե դրսում մենակով նստած ես, ոչ ոք չի գալիս, ասում՝ ինչ ա էղել, բան-ման: Ու էլի էքստրավերտի պատկերացմամբ սկզբում մի քիչ կոմպլեքսավորվում են, հետո բացվում, պարում, բայց տենց չի էլի:


հա բայց էլ միջոցառմանը գնալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա, գնալու ես մի կողմ քաշվես մենակդ նստես, մնացածներն էլ վատ զգան, թե կաշկանդվում ես երևի, մեկը ես եթե մի կաթիլ կասկածում եմ, որ էդ միջավայրում ուզենալու եմ մեկուսանալ, չեմ գնա երբեք, եթե զգամ, որ ուզւոմ եմ մենակ մնամ, կասեմ՝ հաջող ձեզ, կգնամ,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա բայց էլ միջոցառմանը գնալու իմաստը ո՞րն ա, գնալու ես մի կողմ քաշվես մենակդ նստես, մնացածներն էլ վատ զգան, թե կաշկանդվում ես երևի, մեկը ես եթե մի կաթիլ կասկածում եմ, որ էդ միջավայրում ուզենալու եմ մեկուսանալ, չեմ գնա երբեք, եթե զգամ, որ ուզւոմ եմ մենակ մնամ, կասեմ՝ հաջող ձեզ, կգնամ,


Շատ ինտրովերտներ չեն էլ գնում  :Jpit:  Բայց ասենք մոտիկ մարդու հարսանիք ա-բան, տենց բաներին ստիպված գնում ես։ Ու պլյուս ինտրովերտը պարելով չի, որ հաճույք ա ստանում։ Մեկը ես ավելի մեծ հաճույք եմ ստանում մի անկյուն քաշվելով ու մեկնումեկի հետ զրուցելով, քան ժամերով պարելով։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.10.2016), Ուլուանա (06.10.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

ինչևէ,ասելս էն էր, որ էդ պարացնելու երևույթը զուտ հայկական չի, ես չեմ կարա ընդհանրացնեմ՝ ասեմ բրիտանական ա նաև, որովհետև բազմազգ միջավայրում եմ ու ամենատարբեր ազգերի ընկերներիս մոտ հանդիպել եմ էդ պարացնելուն, ու ընդհանրապես շատ երևույթներ որմենք մեզ մոտ քննադատում ենք թե մենակ հայերը, բանից պարզվում ա ինձ համարոր իրականում համամարդկային են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչևէ,ասելս էն էր, որ էդ պարացնելու երևույթը զուտ հայկական չի, ես չեմ կարա ընդհանրացնեմ՝ ասեմ բրիտանական ա նաև, որովհետև բազմազգ միջավայրում եմ ու ամենատարբեր ազգերի ընկերներիս մոտ հանդիպել եմ էդ պարացնելուն, ու ընդհանրապես շատ երևույթներ որմենք մեզ մոտ քննադատում ենք թե մենակ հայերը, բանից պարզվում ա ինձ համարոր իրականում համամարդկային են


Շին, էս թեման կոչվում ա ինտրովերտի անկյուն, որտեղ բոլոր բաների հետ քննարկում ենք նաև ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ հասարակություններ։ Հայաստանը էքստրավերտ հասարակության օրինակ ա։ Գուցե Շոտլանդիան էլ։ Էդ պարացնելը համաէքստրավերտային ա։

----------


## Շինարար

INFP
Introvert(3%)  iNtuitive(6%)  Feeling(72%)  Perceiving(31%)
You have marginal or no preference of Introversion over Extraversion (3%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (6%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (72%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (31%)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> INFP
> *Introvert(3%)*  iNtuitive(6%)  Feeling(72%)  Perceiving(31%)
> You have marginal or no preference of Introversion over Extraversion (3%)
> You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (6%)
> You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (72%)
> You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (31%)


Դե նայի ինչ քիչ ա ինտրովերսիադ  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե նայի ինչ քիչ ա ինտրովերսիադ


շատ թույլ արտահայտված ինտրովերտ եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> շատ թույլ արտահայտված ինտրովերտ եմ


Ամբիվերտ էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան մտքովս անցավ, ասեցի՝ գրեմ, մի քիչ բլբլանք  :Jpit: ։ 

Իմ կարծիքով, ֆորումն իրա ֆորմատով լրիվ ինտրովերտի դրախտ ա, բայց, օրինակ, Ֆեյսբուքը՝ էնքան էլ չէ։ Այսինքն՝ էլի ինչ–որ չափով տենց ա, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ էնտեղի հաղորդակցությունն ավելի սպոնտան ա, արագ ու անցողիկ, ինձ ավելի շատ էքստրավերտին համապատասխան միջավայր ա հիշեցնում։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ նկատել, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ էքստրավերտներն էնտեղ ավելի ակտիվ են, քան ինտրովերտները, մինչդեռ Ակումբում հակառակն ա։

----------

GriFFin (14.11.2016), John (15.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (14.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ես ահավոր չեմ սիրում իմ էս ինտրովերտ վիճակը, անընդհատ դիսկոմֆորտի զգացողություն եմ ունենում։ Վերջին 6 տարի սենց եմ, անգամ մոտիկ մարդկանց հետ։ Ահավոր կուզենայի էքստրովերտ լինեի։

----------


## GriFFin

> Մի բան մտքովս անցավ, ասեցի՝ գրեմ, մի քիչ բլբլանք ։ 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով, ֆորումն իրա ֆորմատով լրիվ ինտրովերտի դրախտ ա, բայց, օրինակ, Ֆեյսբուքը՝ էնքան էլ չէ։ Այսինքն՝ էլի ինչ–որ չափով տենց ա, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ էնտեղի հաղորդակցությունն ավելի սպոնտան ա, արագ ու անցողիկ, ինձ ավելի շատ էքստրավերտին համապատասխան միջավայր ա հիշեցնում։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ նկատել, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ էքստրավերտներն էնտեղ ավելի ակտիվ են, քան ինտրովերտները, մինչդեռ Ակումբում հակառակն ա։


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ։ Բոլոր սոցիալական կայքերը էստրովերտի աշխարհ են։  Ես անգամ նկար գցելուց նույն զգացողություններն եմ ունենում ինչ հավաքույթի գնալուց։ Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ էդ ինձանից ա, որ ուրիշ ՖԲացիներին էստրովերտ եմ ընկալում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ։ Բոլոր սոցիալական կայքերը էստրովերտի աշխարհ են։  Ես անգամ նկար գցելուց նույն զգացողություններն եմ ունենում ինչ հավաքույթի գնալուց։ Ինձ մեկ-մեկ թվում ա, որ էդ ինձանից ա, որ ուրիշ ՖԲացիներին էստրովերտ եմ ընկալում։


Ես էլ  :LOL: ։ Իսկ ստատուս գրելուց մինչև հիմա հուշտ եմ լինում, դրա համար էլ չեմ գրում  :LOL: ։ Իսկ ֆորումում ընդհանրապես խնդիր չունեմ էդ առումով. լրիվ ձուկը ջրում վիճակ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան մտքովս անցավ, ասեցի՝ գրեմ, մի քիչ բլբլանք ։ 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով, ֆորումն իրա ֆորմատով լրիվ ինտրովերտի դրախտ ա, բայց, օրինակ, Ֆեյսբուքը՝ էնքան էլ չէ։ Այսինքն՝ էլի ինչ–որ չափով տենց ա, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ էնտեղի հաղորդակցությունն ավելի սպոնտան ա, արագ ու անցողիկ, ինձ ավելի շատ էքստրավերտին համապատասխան միջավայր ա հիշեցնում։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ նկատել, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ էքստրավերտներն էնտեղ ավելի ակտիվ են, քան ինտրովերտները, մինչդեռ Ակումբում հակառակն ա։


Եսի՞մ: Ես ֆեյսբուքից ուրիշ պատճառներով եմ հուշտ լինում, ստատուս գրելու հետ էլ խնդիր չունեմ, չնայած ահագին հաճախ պատահում ա, որ մի բան գրում եմ ու անմիջապես ջնջում: Ինձ ավելի շատ ֆեյսբուքի «շուխուռը» դուր չի գալիս ու ինֆորմացիայի անվերջ հոսքը ու կառավարել չկարողանալը, թե ինչը տեսնես, ինչը՝ չէ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Եսի՞մ: Ես ֆեյսբուքից ուրիշ պատճառներով եմ հուշտ լինում, ստատուս գրելու հետ էլ խնդիր չունեմ, չնայած ահագին հաճախ պատահում ա, որ մի բան գրում եմ ու անմիջապես ջնջում: Ինձ ավելի շատ ֆեյսբուքի «շուխուռը» դուր չի գալիս ու ինֆորմացիայի անվերջ հոսքը ու կառավարել չկարողանալը, թե ինչը տեսնես, ինչը՝ չէ:


ՖԲ-ն իմ դեպրեսիայի աղբյուրներից էլ ա։ ։Դ հենց կյանքումս մի բան էն չի՝ առաջինը ՖԲս եմ դիաքթիվ անում։ Մի պահ կար ոչ մի ընկերներիս կյանքում կատարվելիքը չէի տեսնում, որտև բոլորին անֆալոու էի արել։ + շատ ինտիմ ա ինձ սկսում թվալ էդ անտերը։ Ով ինչ անում գրում ա։ Չգիտեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՖԲ-ն իմ դեպրեսիայի աղբյուրներից էլ ա։ ։Դ հենց կյանքումս մի բան էն չի՝ առաջինը ՖԲս եմ դիաքթիվ անում։ Մի պահ կար ոչ մի ընկերներիս կյանքում կատարվելիքը չէի տեսնում, որտև բոլորին անֆալոու էի արել։ + շատ ինտիմ ա ինձ սկսում թվալ էդ անտերը։ Ով ինչ անում գրում ա։ Չգիտեմ։


Հա, ինձ որ թողնեն, տոննաներով կգրեմ ֆբ-ի բացասական ազդեցության մասին: Անգամ իմ ինքնագնահատականի վրա ա ազդում: Էս արդեն համարյա մի շաբաթ ա իմ հոժար կամքով չեմ մտնում ֆբ, էն որ մտնելս չի գալիս:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եսի՞մ: Ես ֆեյսբուքից ուրիշ պատճառներով եմ հուշտ լինում, ստատուս գրելու հետ էլ խնդիր չունեմ, չնայած ահագին հաճախ պատահում ա, որ մի բան գրում եմ ու անմիջապես ջնջում: Ինձ ավելի շատ ֆեյսբուքի «շուխուռը» դուր չի գալիս ու ինֆորմացիայի անվերջ հոսքը ու կառավարել չկարողանալը, թե ինչը տեսնես, ինչը՝ չէ:


Հա, շուխուրն էլ շատ մեծ դեր ունի։ Օրինակ, Ակումբը ոնց որ առանձին սենյակներով շենք լինի, ամեն մեկում մի քանի հոգի. որ սենյակից հոգնում ես, դուրս ես գալիս, մտնում ուրիշ սենյակ, ու սենյակներում բոլորը հանգիստ նստած են, աղմուկ–իրարանցում չկա։ Իսկ ՖԲ–ն ոնց որ խլացնելու աստիճանի բարձր երաժշտությամբ, մարդաշատ հավաքույթ լինի, որտեղ ամեն մեկը փորձում ա մյուսներից ավելի բարձր գոռալ։ Համենայնդեպս, սա իմ ընկալումն ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

John (15.11.2016), Արէա (14.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, շուխուրն էլ շատ մեծ դեր ունի։ Օրինակ, Ակումբը ոնց որ առանձին սենյակներով շենք լինի, ամեն մեկում մի քանի հոգի, որից հոգնում ես, դուրս ես գալիս, մտնում ուրիշ սենյակ, ու սենյակներում բոլորը հանգիստ նստած են, աղմուկ–իրարանցում չկա։ Իսկ ՖԲ–ն ոնց որ խլացնելու աստիճանի բարձր երաժշտությամբ, մարդաշատ հավաքույթ լինի, որտեղ ամեն մեկը փորձում ա մյուսներից ավելի բարձր գոռալ։ Համենայնդեպս, սա իմ ընկալումն ա ։


Հա, լրիվ էդ ա ։D
Ասենք, եթե սպորտով չես հետաքրքրվում, հանգիստ սպորտի թեմաները բաց ես թողնում ակումբում, իսկ ֆեյսբուքը բերում, էրեսիդ ա շրխկացնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հետաքրքիր ֆենոմեն էլ եմ նկատել (թե՛ ակումբում, թե՛ ակումբից դուրս): Էքստրավերտները շատ հաճախ ինտրովերտների գոյությունը կասկածի տակ են առնում, մինչդեռ ինտրովերտները գիտեն, որ էքստրավերտներ գոյություն ունեն, ու իրանք էդ խմբից չեն։ Ասենք, շատ հաճախ եմ լսել էքստրավերտներից, թե՝ տո ի՞նչ ինտրովերտություն։ Ինչքան մարդ կա, որ շփման հմտություն չունի, ամաչկոտ ա, էս ա, էն ա, իրան ինտրովերտ ա հռչակում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հետաքրքիր ֆենոմեն էլ եմ նկատել (թե՛ ակումբում, թե՛ ակումբից դուրս): Էքստրավերտները շատ հաճախ ինտրովերտների գոյությունը կասկածի տակ են առնում, մինչդեռ ինտրովերտները գիտեն, որ էքստրավերտներ գոյություն ունեն, ու իրանք էդ խմբից չեն։ Ասենք, շատ հաճախ եմ լսել էքստրավերտներից, թե՝ տո ի՞նչ ինտրովերտություն։ *Ինչքան մարդ կա, որ շփման հմտություն չունի, ամաչկոտ ա, էս ա, էն ա, իրան ինտրովերտ ա հռչակում։*


Լավ չհասկացա, էս վերջին նախադասությունը քո՞ միտքն ա, թե՞ էքստրավերտների ասածի շարունակությունը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ չհասկացա, էս վերջին նախադասությունը քո՞ միտքն ա, թե՞ էքստրավերտների ասածի շարունակությունը։


Էքստրավերտների ասածի շարունակությունն ա:

----------


## GriFFin

Չեմ սիրում, երբ ինտրովերտին ամաչկոտ ու չշփվող են ընկալում։ Ես հեչ ամաչկոտ չեմ ու մենակ խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում եմ շփվում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ սիրում, երբ ինտրովերտին ամաչկոտ ու չշփվող են ընկալում։ Ես հեչ ամաչկոտ չեմ ու մենակ խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում եմ շփվում։


Ինտրովերտի համար ամաչկոտությունը պարտադիր չի, բայց չշփվողն, իմ կարծիքով, ամենաբնորոշ գծերից ա։ Եթե ակտիվ շփումների սիրահար ա մարդը, էլ ի՞նչ ինտրովերտ։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե հանգամանքների բերումով ստիպված ա շատ շփվել, ու արտաքինից շփվողի տպավորություն ա թողնում։

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինտրովերտի համար ամաչկոտությունը պարտադիր չի, բայց չշփվողն, իմ կարծիքով, ամենաբնորոշ գծերից ա։ Եթե ակտիվ շփումների սիրահար ա մարդը, էլ ի՞նչ ինտրովերտ։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե հանգամանքների բերումով ստիպված ա շատ շփվել, ու արտաքինից շփվողի տպավորություն ա թողնում։


Ահա, ես մենակ հանգամանքների բերումով եմ շփվում կամ, երբ շատ ոգևորված եմ, հերթապահությունից հետո էլ եմ շատ խոսում, եթե 1 ժամ քնել եմ։ Օրինակ՝ ակումբի հանդիպոիմներին շատ եմ խոսում, որտև ոգևորված եմ։ Իհարկե լիքը հանգամանքներ պետք ա լինեն՝ իմ սիրած թեմաները, մոտիկ/ծանոթ մարդ լինի կողքս նստած, ինձ խոսելու հերթ տան, երաժշտություն չլինի etc..
Չնայած, ես ամբիվալենտ եմ։ Ուղղակի էս վերջին 1,5 տարին ինտրովերտի պահվածք ունեմ։

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով շատ մակերեսային ու անիմաստ դասակարգում է, մարդիկս շատ ավելի բարդ ենք ու մեր տարբեր «-վերտ»-ություննները կախված են ամենատարբեր բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներից, ազդեցություններից, վերաբերմունքից, ինտելեկտից, լուսնի փուլերից, ֆինանսական կարողություններից և այլն։ Նույն կերպ կարելի է բոլորին դատել ու դասակարգել ըստ հորոսկոպի, որը կարող է ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան թե սույն դասակարգումը։ 
Ես ճիշտն ասած մի փոքր անհանգստանում եմ, որ նմանատիպ թեմաները շատ ավելի բուռն զարգացումներ են ունենում, քան թե թվացյալ ավելի կարևոր թեմաներ։ Բայց դե երևի մարդուս բնույթն է այդպիսին՝ զբաղվել դատարկաբանությամբ, գուցե ցրվելու-հանգստանալու համար օգտակար է, եսի՞մ։

----------

Arpine (14.11.2016), Տրիբուն (15.11.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

> Իմ կարծիքով շատ մակերեսային ու անիմաստ դասակարգում է, մարդիկս շատ ավելի բարդ ենք ու մեր տարբեր «-վերտ»-ություննները կախված են ամենատարբեր բազմաթիվ հանգամանքներից, ազդեցություններից, վերաբերմունքից, ինտելեկտից, լուսնի փուլերից, ֆինանսական կարողություններից և այլն։ Նույն կերպ կարելի է բոլորին դատել ու դասակարգել ըստ հորոսկոպի, որը կարող է ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան թե սույն դասակարգումը։ 
> Ես ճիշտն ասած մի փոքր անհանգստանում եմ, որ նմանատիպ թեմաները շատ ավելի բուռն զարգացումներ են ունենում, քան թե թվացյալ ավելի կարևոր թեմաներ։ Բայց դե երևի մարդուս բնույթն է այդպիսին՝ զբաղվել դատարկաբանությամբ, գուցե ցրվելու-հանգստանալու համար օգտակար է, եսի՞մ։


Բոլոր դասակարգումներն էլ մակերեսային են։ Էնպես չի, խոլերիկ-մելանխոլիկ, բնավորության շեշտվածությունները և այլն ճիշտ են բնութագրում անհատին։ Հետո, ես չեմ համարում, որ դատարկաբանություն ա ինքդ քեզ նման մարդու գտնելը, քննարկելը հարցեր, որոնք կարող ա գլոբալ իմաստով աշխարհում սովի հարցը չեն լուծի, բայց անհատի իմաստով կօգնեն որոշակի տագնապայնություն վերացնել։ Ինձ, օրինակ, շատ հաճելի ա, որ ՖԲի նկատմամբ բացասական վերաբերմունք մենակ ես չունեմ և այլն, և այլն։ Էլի եմ ասում, կարող ա ընդհանուր անկապ ա, բայց իմ ՝ անհատի մակարդակով կարևոր ա։
Ի դեպ, հորոսկոպի ֆենոմենը շատ հետաքրքիր ա, միշտ կարդացողները մտածում են, որ հենց իրանց ա բնութագրում, բայց իրականում բոլորին նույն բանն են ասում, ուղղակի լայն հատկանիշներ տալով։ Իսկ մարդիկ, միամիտ ստրուկները, հավատում են, որ իրանք եզակի են էս կյանքում։

----------


## Arpine

Ժող, էն Յունիգի տիպոլոգիայի տեստին հանգիստ թողեք, դա ոնց որ ասենք աստղագուշակը կարդաք։ 
Էս երկու տերմիններին էլ գոնե հարաբերական հանգիստ թողեք, որտև ամեն ինչ էդքան է; պարզ ու հատկապես հստակ չի ու պետք չի պրիմիտիվացնել։ Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Վիշապի հետ։ 

Ավելի լավ ա էս վիդեոն նայեք,2016-ի։ Փոքրիկ Բրայանը  :Jpit:  շատ լավ ա ներկայացնում, ի դեպ նաև հետազոտության արդյունքներ ա ներկայացնում սեռականության ու ինտրո/էքստրավերտության հարաբերակցության վերաբերյալ :Jpit:  Հլա տեսեք հաստատ ինտրովերտ եք :LOL: ։ Ու շատ լավ ա վերջում եզրականություն անում։ «Մի՞թե մենք ընդամենը ինչ-որ գծերի փունջ ենք»։
Ես, մեկը, հոգնել եմ էս տերմիններից։ Ավելի լավ է ասեք էն ամենը ինչ ի նատի ունեք ինտրովերտ ասելու փոխարեն, թե չէ սխալ կհասկանանք :Wink:

----------


## GriFFin

Ո՞վ ա է պրիմիտիվացնում ու պարզացնում, ես չեմ հասկանում։  ։Դ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս մարդը էս վիդեոյում ասում ա էն, ինչ ուզում էի ես ասեի. ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտությունը մարդու բազմաթիվ հատկանիշներից ա, ինչով կարան իրար նմանվեն կամ իրարից տարբերվեն։ Համեմատության համար ասենք, որ կան կապույտ ու շագանակագույն աչքերով մարդիկ, բոյով ու կոլոտ։ Կապույտի ու շագանակագույնի երանգները տարբեր կարան լինեն, բոյովի բոյն էլ կարա տարբեր լինի, բայց դա մի հատկանիշ ա։ Ու էս թեմայում մենք չենք քննարկում, թե ով ենք մենք, այլ քննարկում ենք շատ կոնկրետ մի հատկանիշ. ինտրովերտություն (բոյովության մասին էլ ակումբում թեմա կա), ինչի շուրջ թեմայում գրառում կատարողները համախմբվել են։ 

Ու հա՛, մենք մարդիկս շատ տարբեր ենք, ամեն մեկս մի ձևով ենք հաղթահարում ինտրովերտության ու այլ հատկանիշների ստեղծած դժվարությունները։ Բայց ասել, որ էդ հատկանիշը գոյություն չունի, շատ սխալ կլինի։ Ավելին՝ հատկանիշների մասին պետք ա խոսել դիմացինին ավելի լավ հասկանալու համար։ Ու ոնց որ Գրիֆինն ա ասում, ստեղ ո՞վ ա պրիմիտիվացնում։

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Արշակ (15.11.2016), Ուլուանա (15.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Սուրճի մասին էլ ուղղակի չեմ հավատում։ Ուզում եմ օրիգինալ հետազոտությունը կարդալ։ Համենայնդեպս, աշխարհի ամենաշատ սուրճ սպառող հասարակությունները հենց ինտրովերտ հասարակություններ են։

----------

Arpine (15.11.2016)

----------


## Arpine

ինչ մի սխալ եք հասկանում  :Jpit:  ասում եմ ընդամենը ամեն ինչ պարզ ու հստակ չի ու մի պարզեցրեք ու հասարակ մի դարձրեք(պրիմիտիվացնել):

Ախր շատ լավ ա ներկայացնում, նաև նշում ա մի տերմին․ ազատ գծեր(free traits) առաջին անգամ եմ լսում բայց շատ դուրս եկավ, բացատրությունը ու բնույթը։ 
Չէ ես չեմ ժխտում ուղղակի ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ յուրքանչյուրի համար պետք ա առանձնացնել թե ինտրովերտությունը ինչ ա ենթադրում, կամ որ գծերը, հատկանիշներն են առկա կոնկրետ մարդու մոտ։ 

*Ուլու* ես վստահ չեմ որ ակտիվ շփումներից խուսափող մարդը անպայմանորեն ինտրովերտ ա, ու նաև ճիշտ հակառակը, միգուցե ուղղակի մեծամասամբ։ 

Մտածում եմ որ շատ բաներ կախված ա նարանից թե մանկության տարիքում ինչքանով են ծնողները ու շրջապատը կառուցողական ու խրախուսող, թե հակառակն է։ Կամ հետո ոնց ա ամեն ինչ ընթանում։ Ֆրոյդին չեմ ուզում կրկնած լինել ուղղակի իմ փորձից տեսածից եմ ասում։  Նաև ասեմ, որ մեզ սովորեցնում էին, որ մարդիկ տարիների ընթացքում փոխվում են էլի կախված միջավայրից, հարաբերություններից, շփումներից և այլն, ու նույնիսկ կարող ե նդառնալ էքստրավերտ և հակառակը։ Բայց թե՝ եսիմ։

Հա հա էդ սուրճի պահը մի տեսակ կասկածելի ա։
Իսկ սեռականության տեսակետի մասին ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչ մի սխալ եք հասկանում  ասում եմ ընդամենը ամեն ինչ պարզ ու հստակ չի ու մի պարզեցրեք ու հասարակ մի դարձրեք(պրիմիտիվացնել):
> 
> Ախր շատ լավ ա ներկայացնում, նաև նշում ա մի տերմին․ ազատ գծեր(free traits) առաջին անգամ եմ լսում բայց շատ դուրս եկավ, բացատրությունը ու բնույթը։ 
> Չէ ես չեմ ժխտում ուղղակի ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ յուրքանչյուրի համար պետք ա առանձնացնել թե ինտրովերտությունը ինչ ա ենթադրում, կամ որ գծերը, հատկանիշներն են առկա կոնկրետ մարդու մոտ։ 
> 
> *Ուլու* ես վստահ չեմ որ ակտիվ շփումներից խուսափող մարդը անպայմանորեն ինտրովերտ ա, ու նաև ճիշտ հակառակը, միգուցե ուղղակի մեծամասամբ։ 
> 
> Մտածում եմ որ շատ բաներ կախված ա նարանից թե մանկության տարիքում ինչքանով են ծնողները ու շրջապատը կառուցողական ու խրախուսող, թե հակառակն է։ Կամ հետո ոնց ա ամեն ինչ ընթանում։ Ֆրոյդին չեմ ուզում կրկնած լինել ուղղակի իմ փորձից տեսածից եմ ասում։  Նաև ասեմ, որ մեզ սովորեցնում էին, որ մարդիկ տարիների ընթացքում փոխվում են էլի կախված միջավայրից, հարաբերություններից, շփումներից և այլն, ու նույնիսկ կարող ե նդառնալ էքստրավերտ և հակառակը։ Բայց թե՝ եսիմ։
> 
> ...


Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ստեղ ոչ ոք չի պարզացնում ու հստակացնում ու ամբողջ թեման էն մասին ա, թե ոնց կարան ինտրովերտները տարբեր տեսակի լինեն կամ ինչ ընդհանրություններ ունեն։ Լիքը գրառումներ կան, որտեղ կարաս կարդաս էդ բոլոր տեսակի առանձնահատկությունների մասին։ Մեկն անծանոթների հետ շփվելուց ա նեղվում, մեկը՝ ծանոթների։ Ու տենց լիքը բաներ։

Իսկ էդ մանկության հարցերը հանգիստ թող էլի, ինչ կլինի։ Ֆրոյդը մեկը մի գլուխ տուֆտել ա ամեն ինչ մանկության հետ կապելով։ Ի վերջո, գենետիկան շատ ուժեղ բան ա, ու ինչքան էլ մարդ դաժան մանկություն ունեցած լինի, գենետիկան ավելի որոշիչ դեր ունի, թե ինքն ինչպիսին ա դառնալու։ Կարաս երկվորյակների հետազոտություններից կարդաս, ահագին հետաքրքիր բաներ կան։ 

Իհարկե, մենք հենց էս նույն թեմայում էլ քննարկում ենք, որ միջավայրից ու այլ գործոններից կախված կարա մարդ մի քիչ ավելի կամ մի քիչ պակաս ինտրովերտ լինի, բայց միջավայրի դերն էդքան շատ չի։ Օրինակ ես մաշկիս վրա զգում եմ, որ վերջին մի տարում ավելի ինտրովերտ եմ դարձել մի շարք պատճառներով, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մինչև էդ նենց էքստրավերտությամբ փայլում էի։ 

Սեռականությունը կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ ա ասում, բայց էլի էստեղ ուրիշ գործոններ էլ կան։

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Ուլուանա (15.11.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ստեղ ոչ ոք չի պարզացնում ու հստակացնում ու ամբողջ թեման էն մասին ա, թե ոնց կարան ինտրովերտները տարբեր տեսակի լինեն կամ ինչ ընդհանրություններ ունեն։ Լիքը գրառումներ կան, որտեղ կարաս կարդաս էդ բոլոր տեսակի առանձնահատկությունների մասին։ Մեկն անծանոթների հետ շփվելուց ա նեղվում, մեկը՝ ծանոթների։ Ու տենց լիքը բաներ։
> 
> Իսկ էդ մանկության հարցերը հանգիստ թող էլի, ինչ կլինի։ Ֆրոյդը մեկը մի գլուխ տուֆտել ա ամեն ինչ մանկության հետ կապելով։ Ի վերջո, գենետիկան շատ ուժեղ բան ա, ու ինչքան էլ մարդ դաժան մանկություն ունեցած լինի, գենետիկան ավելի որոշիչ դեր ունի, թե ինքն ինչպիսին ա դառնալու։ Կարաս երկվորյակների հետազոտություններից կարդաս, ահագին հետաքրքիր բաներ կան։ 
> 
> Իհարկե, մենք հենց էս նույն թեմայում էլ քննարկում ենք, որ միջավայրից ու այլ գործոններից կախված կարա մարդ մի քիչ ավելի կամ մի քիչ պակաս ինտրովերտ լինի, բայց միջավայրի դերն էդքան շատ չի։ Օրինակ ես մաշկիս վրա զգում եմ, որ վերջին մի տարում ավելի ինտրովերտ եմ դարձել մի շարք պատճառներով, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մինչև էդ նենց էքստրավերտությամբ փայլում էի։ 
> 
> Սեռականությունը կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ ա ասում, բայց էլի էստեղ ուրիշ գործոններ էլ կան։


Բայց ի՞նչ խնդիր է լուծում մարդկանց բաժանելը երկու խմբերի՝ էքստրավերտների ու ինտրավերտների, հետո խորանալը, թե էդ երկու խմբերի անդամները ինչ ընհանրություններ ու տարբերություններ ունեն… Ես առավոտները էքստրավերտ եմ, իրիկունները ինտրավերտ, հետո՞… Այզենկի տեստը, ինչպես նաև IQ տեստը իմ մոտ օրվա տարբեր ժամերին ու տարվա տարբեր եղանակներին տարբեր արդյունքներ ա տալիս: Որովհետև մարդու հատկանիշները ստատիկ չեն, դինամիկ են ու փոփոխական՝ կախված միլիոն հատ այլ հանգամանքներից ու մարկային հատկանիշները տրոհելը պարզ վարքագծային մասերի արդեն կոնցեպտուալ սխալ է, որովհետև ամենաքիչը հաշվի չի առնվում այդ հատկանիշները մարդու կողմից կառավարելու կամ մանիպուլացնելու հնարավորությունը, կամ տրամաբանությանն ու հաշվարկներին ենթարկեցնելը: Էդ երբվանի՞ց Այզենկը դառավ գիտնական, Ֆրոյդն էլ դառավ տուֆտա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ի՞նչ խնդիր է լուծում մարդկանց բաժանելը երկու խմբերի՝ էքստրավերտների ու ինտրավերտների, հետո խորանալը, թե էդ երկու խմբերի անդամները ինչ ընհանրություններ ու տարբերություններ ունեն… Ես առավոտները էքստրավերտ եմ, իրիկունները ինտրավերտ, հետո՞… Այզենկի տեստը, ինչպես նաև IQ տեստը իմ մոտ օրվա տարբեր ժամերին ու տարվա տարբեր եղանակներին տարբեր արդյունքներ ա տալիս: Որովհետև մարդու հատկանիշները ստատիկ չեն, դինամիկ են ու փոփոխական՝ կախված միլիոն հատ այլ հանգամանքներից ու մարկային հատկանիշները տրոհելը պարզ վարքագծային մասերի արդեն կոնցեպտուալ սխալ է, որովհետև ամենաքիչը հաշվի չի առնվում այդ հատկանիշները մարդու կողմից կառավարելու կամ մանիպուլացնելու հնարավորությունը, կամ տրամաբանությանն ու հաշվարկներին ենթարկեցնելը: Էդ երբվանի՞ց Այզենկը դառավ գիտնական, Ֆրոյդն էլ դառավ տուֆտա:


Իհարկե մարդկային հատկանիշները ստատիկ չեն, բայց մի ծայրահեղությունից մյուսը դժվար անցնեն։ Իսկ ինտրովերտության-էքստրավերտության մասին կարևոր ա իմանալ մարդկանց լավ հասկանալու համար։ Ասենք, սկսած կրթական համակարգից։ Էրեխեք կան, որ ուղղակի չեն սիրում/չեն կարողանում խմբերում աշխատել, ու անընդհատ խմբային աշխատանքի մղելն իրանց համար եքա սթրես ա։ Իհարկե, կարևոր ա, որ անկախ նրանից մարդն ինտրովերտ ա, թե էքստրավերտ, խմբում աշխատելու որոշակի հմտություններ ունենա, բայց ինտրովերտին անընդհատ սթրեսի մեջ գցելով էդ հարցը չես լուծի։ Կամ նույնիսկ հասարակ մարդկային հարաբերություններում։ Ասենք, երբ ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ ընկերներիցս մեկն ասում ա՝ արի կիրակի գնանք սուրճ խմելու, հանգիստ կարամ պատասխանեմ, թե՝ կներես, կիրակի բազմոցին պիտի վեր ընկնեմ, չեմ կարա։ Նույնն ասես էքստրավերտ հասարակության մեջ, քեզ ծույլ կհանեն կամ կվիրավորվեն, որ չես ուզում իրենց տեսնել։ Դրա համար կարևոր ա էս հատկանիշների մասին իմանալը։

Ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտություն տերմիններն էլ Յունգն ա առաջարկել, ոչ թե Այզենկը։ Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ էդ թեստերից շատերի պսիխոմետրիկ պարամետրերը շատ ցածր են, դրա համար թեստը մեկ քեզ ինտրովերտ ա հանում, մեկ՝ էքստրավերտ։ Բայց դու ինքդ էդ թեստերից էլ լավ գիտես, թե ինչպիսին ես, ու եթե հավասարապես քեզ ինտրովերտ ու էքստրավերտ ես զգում, ավելի հավանական ա, որ մոտավորապես հենց մեջտեղում ես։

Ֆրոյդն էլ, Յունգն էլ բավական հակագիտական են, բայց Յունգի առաջարկած տերմիններն էսօրվա հոգեբանությունը զարգացրել ա, նյուանսներ ավելացվել, իսկ Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները մնացել են անցյալում կամ էլ մենակ հարուստների կայֆ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մարդու կողմից մանիպուլացնելուն ու կառավարելուն, իհարկե հնարավոր ա, բայց ոչ երկար ժամանակով։ Էս թեմայում գրող ինտրովերտները կհաստատեն, որ լինում ա, որ մեկ էլ դառնում են շփվող ու շատախոս, բայց դրանից հետո պետք ա լինում տանը վեր ընկնել, որ վերականգնվեն։

----------

GriFFin (15.11.2016), Հայկօ (15.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2016)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ի դեպ, հորոսկոպի ֆենոմենը շատ հետաքրքիր ա, միշտ կարդացողները մտածում են, որ հենց իրանց ա բնութագրում, բայց իրականում բոլորին նույն բանն են ասում, ուղղակի լայն հատկանիշներ տալով։ Իսկ մարդիկ, միամիտ ստրուկները, հավատում են, որ իրանք եզակի են էս կյանքում։


Դրա մասնագիտական անվանումը Բառնումի էֆֆեկտ է:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnum_effect
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Эффект_Барнума

----------


## GriFFin

> Դրա մասնագիտական անվանումը Բառնումի էֆֆեկտ է:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnum_effect
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Эффект_Барнума


Հա, գիտեմ։ Մերսի։  ։))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իհարկե մարդկային հատկանիշները ստատիկ չեն, բայց մի ծայրահեղությունից մյուսը դժվար անցնեն։ Իսկ ինտրովերտության-էքստրավերտության մասին կարևոր ա իմանալ մարդկանց լավ հասկանալու համար։ Ասենք, սկսած կրթական համակարգից։ Էրեխեք կան, որ ուղղակի չեն սիրում/չեն կարողանում խմբերում աշխատել, ու անընդհատ խմբային աշխատանքի մղելն իրանց համար եքա սթրես ա։ Իհարկե, կարևոր ա, որ անկախ նրանից մարդն ինտրովերտ ա, թե էքստրավերտ, խմբում աշխատելու որոշակի հմտություններ ունենա, բայց ինտրովերտին անընդհատ սթրեսի մեջ գցելով էդ հարցը չես լուծի։ Կամ նույնիսկ հասարակ մարդկային հարաբերություններում։ Ասենք, երբ ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ ընկերներիցս մեկն ասում ա՝ արի կիրակի գնանք սուրճ խմելու, հանգիստ կարամ պատասխանեմ, թե՝ կներես, կիրակի բազմոցին պիտի վեր ընկնեմ, չեմ կարա։ Նույնն ասես էքստրավերտ հասարակության մեջ, քեզ ծույլ կհանեն կամ կվիրավորվեն, որ չես ուզում իրենց տեսնել։ Դրա համար կարևոր ա էս հատկանիշների մասին իմանալը։
> 
> Ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտություն տերմիններն էլ Յունգն ա առաջարկել, ոչ թե Այզենկը։ Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ էդ թեստերից շատերի պսիխոմետրիկ պարամետրերը շատ ցածր են, դրա համար թեստը մեկ քեզ ինտրովերտ ա հանում, մեկ՝ էքստրավերտ։ Բայց դու ինքդ էդ թեստերից էլ լավ գիտես, թե ինչպիսին ես, ու եթե հավասարապես քեզ ինտրովերտ ու էքստրավերտ ես զգում, ավելի հավանական ա, որ մոտավորապես հենց մեջտեղում ես։
> 
> Ֆրոյդն էլ, Յունգն էլ բավական հակագիտական են, բայց Յունգի առաջարկած տերմիններն էսօրվա հոգեբանությունը զարգացրել ա, նյուանսներ ավելացվել, իսկ Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները մնացել են անցյալում կամ էլ մենակ հարուստների կայֆ։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա մարդու կողմից մանիպուլացնելուն ու կառավարելուն, իհարկե հնարավոր ա, բայց ոչ երկար ժամանակով։ Էս թեմայում գրող ինտրովերտները կհաստատեն, որ լինում ա, որ մեկ էլ դառնում են շփվող ու շատախոս, բայց դրանից հետո պետք ա լինում տանը վեր ընկնել, որ վերականգնվեն։


Փաստորեն կարելի է հանգել հետևյալ պրիմիտիվ ու մակերեսային եզրակացությանը՝ շփվող ու շատախոս մարդիկ ավելի լավ թիմային աշխատողներ են, քան թե ինքնամփոփ ու լռակյաց մարդիկ: Իմ 18 տարվա աշխատանքային փորձը առնվազն ինձ ցույց է տալիս, որ մարդուս աշխատելու ունակությունը, հարգելիս, ավելի շատ կախված է դաստիարակությունից, քան թե բնավորությունից:  Եթե մարդը շատախոս է, դա անպայմանորեն չի վկայում նրա ինֆորմատիվ, համագործակցող, պատասխանատու ու թիմակիցների նկատմամբ հարգալից ու հոգատար լինելու մասին, երբեմն ճիշտ հակառակն է: Ուժեղ և ամենակարևորը՝ ինֆորմացված (կարդա զարգացած) անհատականությունները սովորաբար շատ մարդկանց կարիքը չեն զգում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ավելի լավ թե թիմային, թե ինքնուրույն աշխատողներ են: Չկան ինտրավերտ ու էքստրավերտ հասարակություններ, կան քաղաքակիրթ և ոչ այնքան հասարակություններ: Անզուսպ շատախոս լինելը չի վկայում մարդուս էքստրավերտության մասին, այլ խոսում է անդաստիարակության, կուլտուրայի պակասի, ինչպես նաև գուցե թույլ նյարդերի և հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունենալու մասին, և այդ ամենը իրար հետ փոխկապված են ու որոնց մեջ նաև, ես հակված եմ համաձայնվելու ծերուկ Ֆրոյդի հետ, վճռորոշ դեր է խաղում մարդուս մանկական կյանքն ու դաստիարակությունը: Հա, կան էքստրավերտությունն ու ինտրավերտությունը, բայց միայն դրանց վրա հիմնվելով որևէ բան որոշելը, կամ մարդանց դասակարգելը սահմանափակություն է և անարդարացի: Իմ համբա... համեստ կարծիքով:

----------

Katka (16.11.2016)

----------


## Katka

Տառապանք ա էքստրավերտների մեջ հայտնվելը: :Smile:  Անընդհատ ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ մի բան ասես: Հը՞, բա դու ի՞նչ ես մտածում: Բա դե մի բան էլ դու ասա: Բա խի՞ ես տխուր: Աղմուկ, բողոք, լիքը ավելորդ ինֆորմացիա: Բայց դե ուրախ ա իրանց հետ մեկ-մեկ ու իրականում ինձ հանդիպած էքստրավերտ մարդկանց մեծ մասը խորքերում ինտրովերտ են ու լիքը տխուր: Մոտեցում ա էլի շփման, թե՞ հորմոններն են մեղավոր   :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն կարելի է հանգել հետևյալ պրիմիտիվ ու մակերեսային եզրակացությանը՝ շփվող ու շատախոս մարդիկ ավելի լավ թիմային աշխատողներ են, քան թե ինքնամփոփ ու լռակյաց մարդիկ: Իմ 18 տարվա աշխատանքային փորձը առնվազն ինձ ցույց է տալիս, որ մարդուս աշխատելու ունակությունը, հարգելիս, ավելի շատ կախված է դաստիարակությունից, քան թե բնավորությունից:  Եթե մարդը շատախոս է, դա անպայմանորեն չի վկայում նրա ինֆորմատիվ, համագործակցող, պատասխանատու ու թիմակիցների նկատմամբ հարգալից ու հոգատար լինելու մասին, երբեմն ճիշտ հակառակն է: Ուժեղ և ամենակարևորը՝ ինֆորմացված (կարդա զարգացած) անհատականությունները սովորաբար շատ մարդկանց կարիքը չեն զգում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ավելի լավ թե թիմային, թե ինքնուրույն աշխատողներ են: Չկան ինտրավերտ ու էքստրավերտ հասարակություններ, կան քաղաքակիրթ և ոչ այնքան հասարակություններ: Անզուսպ շատախոս լինելը չի վկայում մարդուս էքստրավերտության մասին, այլ խոսում է անդաստիարակության, կուլտուրայի պակասի, ինչպես նաև գուցե թույլ նյարդերի և հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունենալու մասին, և այդ ամենը իրար հետ փոխկապված են ու որոնց մեջ նաև, ես հակված եմ համաձայնվելու ծերուկ Ֆրոյդի հետ, վճռորոշ դեր է խաղում մարդուս մանկական կյանքն ու դաստիարակությունը: Հա, կան էքստրավերտությունն ու ինտրավերտությունը, բայց միայն դրանց վրա հիմնվելով որևէ բան որոշելը, կամ մարդանց դասակարգելը սահմանափակություն է և անարդարացի: Իմ համբա... համեստ կարծիքով:


Չէ՛, Վիշապ, դու պրիմիտիվացնում ես: Ես չեմ ասել, թե շփվող ու շատախոս մարդիկ ավելի լավ թիմային աշխատողներ են, այլ ասել եմ, որ իրենց մոտ դա ավելի բնական ու հեշտ ա ստացվում: Ու կան էքստրավերտ ու ինտրովերտ հասարակություններ: Հենց քո ԱՄՆ-ն տիպիկ էքստրավերտ հասարակություն ա: Չգիտեմ, դու շատախոս ու շփվողն ես անկիրթ համարում, բայց հենց քո հասարակության մեջ լռակյաց լինելն ա անկրթություն համարվում: Ու ստեղ անզուսպ շատախոսության մասին չի խոսքը, այլ ընդհանրապես շփվելու ցանկության, հավեսի ու ուղղակի որոշակի չափով խոսելու: Նույն Դանիայում ամերիկացիները զարհուրում են, թե մարդիկ ինչ կարգի անքաղաքավարի են, մինչդեռ ուղղակի ինտրովերտ հասարակություն ա, էստեղ ընդունված չի անծանոթ մարդուն ժպտալ, բարևել կամ անգամ որևէ բան հարցնել: Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու ես ավելի պրիմիտիվացնում՝ էքստրավերտներին սարքելով անզուսպ շատախոս, որովհետև դա չի իրանց բնութագրական հատկանիշը, այլ էն, որ իրանք սիրում են/հաճույք են ստանում մարդկային շփումներից:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ՛, Վիշապ, դու պրիմիտիվացնում ես: Ես չեմ ասել, թե շփվող ու շատախոս մարդիկ ավելի լավ թիմային աշխատողներ են, այլ ասել եմ, որ իրենց մոտ դա ավելի բնական ու հեշտ ա ստացվում: Ու կան էքստրավերտ ու ինտրովերտ հասարակություններ: Հենց քո ԱՄՆ-ն տիպիկ էքստրավերտ հասարակություն ա: Չգիտեմ, դու շատախոս ու շփվողն ես անկիրթ համարում, բայց հենց քո հասարակության մեջ լռակյաց լինելն ա անկրթություն համարվում: Ու ստեղ անզուսպ շատախոսության մասին չի խոսքը, այլ ընդհանրապես շփվելու ցանկության, հավեսի ու ուղղակի որոշակի չափով խոսելու: Նույն Դանիայում ամերիկացիները զարհուրում են, թե մարդիկ ինչ կարգի անքաղաքավարի են, մինչդեռ ուղղակի ինտրովերտ հասարակություն ա, էստեղ ընդունված չի անծանոթ մարդուն ժպտալ, բարևել կամ անգամ որևէ բան հարցնել: Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա՝ դու ես ավելի պրիմիտիվացնում՝ էքստրավերտներին սարքելով անզուսպ շատախոս, որովհետև դա չի իրանց բնութագրական հատկանիշը, այլ էն, որ իրանք սիրում են/հաճույք են ստանում մարդկային շփումներից:


Իրար բարևելն ու ժպտալը ԱՄՆ ում քաղաքավարության ժեստ է ու ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր ամերիկացիք սիրում են շփվել, որովհետև բարև-ոնց ես-ից այն կողմ մեծամասամբ խոսակցությունը չի շարունակվում: Ընդհանրապես նման է, որ  դու ամերիկացիներին լավ չես ճանաչում, նրանք  բազմազան են և բազմաբնույթ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրար բարևելն ու ժպտալը ԱՄՆ ում քաղաքավարության ժեստ է ու ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր ամերիկացիք սիրում են շփվել, որովհետև բարև-ոնց ես-ից այն կողմ մեծամասամբ խոսակցությունը չի շարունակվում: Ընդհանրապես նման է, որ  դու ամերիկացիներին լավ չես ճանաչում, նրանք  բազմազան են և բազմաբնույթ:


Բայց հենց էդ ա. էքստրավերտ հասարակության ժեստ ա, ու անում ես, նույնիսկ եթե ինտրովերտ ես կամ սովոր չես դրան: Իսկ Սկանդինավիայում քաղաքավարության ժեստ ա դիմացինին հանգիստ թողնելը: Ու եթե հարցնում են «ոնց ես», իսկականից ուզում են իմանալ՝ ոնց ես, ոչ թե որպես քաղաքավարության ժեստ: Կամ նույն small talk-ը, որ ամերիկացիների մոտ շատ լավ ա ստացվում ու գրեթե պարտադիր պայման ա նոր ծանոթությունների դեպքում, արի ու տես, որ Սկանդինավիայում չի աշխատում. ինտրովերտները տանել չեն կարողանում small talk:

Ես ամենևին չեմ ժխտում ԱՄՆ բազմազանությունն ու բազմապիսիությունը, ոչ էլ առավելևս բացառում եմ, որ էնտեղ ինտրովերտներ կան: Ուղղակի քաղաքավարության ու այլ նորմեր կառուցված են հիմնվելով էքստրավերտների, ոչ թե ինտրովերտների պահանջների վրա:

----------

Հայկօ (16.11.2016), Ուլուանա (16.11.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց հենց էդ ա. էքստրավերտ հասարակության ժեստ ա, ու անում ես, նույնիսկ եթե ինտրովերտ ես կամ սովոր չես դրան: Իսկ Սկանդինավիայում քաղաքավարության ժեստ ա դիմացինին հանգիստ թողնելը: Ու եթե հարցնում են «ոնց ես», իսկականից ուզում են իմանալ՝ ոնց ես, ոչ թե որպես քաղաքավարության ժեստ: Կամ նույն small talk-ը, որ ամերիկացիների մոտ շատ լավ ա ստացվում ու գրեթե պարտադիր պայման ա նոր ծանոթությունների դեպքում, արի ու տես, որ Սկանդինավիայում չի աշխատում. ինտրովերտները տանել չեն կարողանում small talk:
> 
> Ես ամենևին չեմ ժխտում ԱՄՆ բազմազանությունն ու բազմապիսիությունը, ոչ էլ առավելևս բացառում եմ, որ էնտեղ ինտրովերտներ կան: Ուղղակի քաղաքավարության ու այլ նորմեր կառուցված են հիմնվելով էքստրավերտների, ոչ թե ինտրովերտների պահանջների վրա:


Ջանս, էդ ժեստը գեներից չի բխում և չի գալիս նրանից, որ ամերիկացիների ուշքը գնում է շփվելու համար, այլ գալիս է դաստիարակությունից՝ երեխաներին սովորեցնում են հանդիպելիս ժպտալ-բարևել, փոքր-ինչ աննշան անախորժության համար ներողություն խնդրել, չնչին վերաբերմունքի համար շնորհակալություն հայտնել, և հաճելի օր մաղթել հեռանալիս: 
Ու դու մոռանում ես, որ ամերիկացիների նախնիները այնուամենայնիվ չբարևող ու խոժոռադեմ եվորպացիներն են: 
Առաջին անգամ երբ անգլիացիներն ու իսպանացիները հասան տեղ, ես վստահ եմ, որ նրանք ոչ ժպտացել են, ոչ էլ ժամանակ ծախսել տեղացիների կյանքի մասին հետաքրքրվելու, կամ հետաքրքիր զրույց ծավալելու առաջնորդների հետ, սատանան տանի: 
Ավելի լավ է դու ուսումնասիրես, թե հատկապես երբվանից ամերիկացիները սկսեցին իրար արտաքուստ բարյացկամության ժեստեր ցույց տալ հանդիպելիս, սա կարծում եմ քո ենթադրած էքստրավերտության հետ ամենևին կապ չունի, ու այսպիսով կարող ես հանգիստ թաղել հոգեբանության այն բոլոր դասագրքերը, որտեղ գրված է, թե ամերիկացիները էքստավերտ են, կամ գնդակահարել դասախոսներիդ :Ճ

Ամերիկացիները իրենց զենք կրելու իրավունքից ավելի շատ սիրում են իրենց մենությունն ու անձնական կյանքը: 
Դու արի և փորձիր չափից ավելի էքստրավերտ հարցեր տալ և խոսակցության մեջ քաշել միջին վիճակագրական ամերիկացուն, տես ինչ կստացվի: 
Ամերիկան դրախտավայր է քո չափորոշիչներով ինտրավերտ մարդկանց համար, այստեղ կարելի է տարիներով քարշ գալ ամբոխների մեջ, ժպտալ բոլորին և մնալ միայնակ: 
Իսկ հրավերը մեժելու համար որևէ հարգելի պատճառ մոգոնելու կարիք չկա, բավարար է նշել այլ պլաններ ունենալու մասին, օրինակ ոչ մեկ քեզնից չի նեղանա, եթե դու մերժես ծննդյան փարթիի հրավերը, եթե իհարկե դու հոբելյարի գըրլֆրենդը չես (շատ դեպքերում դա էլ է օքեյ):
Բայց միևնույն է, վերը նշվածը ոչ մի կապ չունի շփվել սիրել չսիրելու հետ, ամերիկացիների մեջ, ինչպես բոլոր մնացածների, կան շփվել սիրող և շփվել չսիրող մարդիկ: Իրար նկատմամբ ժեստերից մարդուս խառնվածքի մասին հետևություն անելը ինձ այնուամենայնիվ մակերեսային է թվում: Վարդան Պետրոսյանն էր կարծեմ ժամանակին մի պատմություն պատմում, որ ինքն ու ընկերը Փարիզում սուրճ խմելիս, ընկերը ակնապիշ նայել է կողքի սեղանի ֆրանսուհուն, վերջինս քաղաքավարի բարևել է, իսկ ընկերոջը թվացել է, թե աղջիկը «տվող» ա, հիմա քեզ միամտաբար թվում է, թե ամերիկացիք «տվող» են :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ջանս, էդ ժեստը գեներից չի բխում և չի գալիս նրանից, որ ամերիկացիների ուշքը գնում է շփվելու համար, այլ գալիս է դաստիարակությունից՝ երեխաներին սովորեցնում են հանդիպելիս ժպտալ-բարևել, փոքր-ինչ աննշան անախորժության համար ներողություն խնդրել, չնչին վերաբերմունքի համար շնորհակալություն հայտնել, և հաճելի օր մաղթել հեռանալիս: 
> Ու դու մոռանում ես, որ ամերիկացիների նախնիները այնուամենայնիվ չբարևող ու խոժոռադեմ եվորպացիներն են: 
> Առաջին անգամ երբ անգլիացիներն ու իսպանացիները հասան տեղ, ես վստահ եմ, որ նրանք ոչ ժպտացել են, ոչ էլ ժամանակ ծախսել տեղացիների կյանքի մասին հետաքրքրվելու, կամ հետաքրքիր զրույց ծավալելու առաջնորդների հետ, սատանան տանի: 
> Ավելի լավ է դու ուսումնասիրես, թե հատկապես երբվանից ամերիկացիները սկսեցին իրար արտաքուստ բարյացկամության ժեստեր ցույց տալ հանդիպելիս, սա կարծում եմ քո ենթադրած էքստրավերտության հետ ամենևին կապ չունի, ու այսպիսով կարող ես հանգիստ թաղել հոգեբանության այն բոլոր դասագրքերը, որտեղ գրված է, թե ամերիկացիները էքստավերտ են, կամ գնդակահարել դասախոսներիդ :Ճ


Ընդհանրապես ստեղ դասախոս-բան մի խառնի։ Ահավոր զարմանալի ա, որ դու էկել, համոզում ես, որ ամերիկացիների էքստրավերտ նորմերը, որոնք ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չեն, ինտրովերտ հասարակության նորմեր են։ Խնդրեմ, էս քեզ մի վիդեո հենց ԱՄՆ-ում ծնված-մեծացած ինտրովերտի մասին ու էդ հասարակության մեջ ինտրովերտ լինելու դժվարությունների մասին։

https://www.ted.com/talks/susan_cain..._of_introverts




> Ամերիկացիները իրենց զենք կրելու իրավունքից ավելի շատ սիրում են իրենց մենությունն ու անձնական կյանքը: 
> Դու արի և փորձիր չափից ավելի էքստրավերտ հարցեր տալ և խոսակցության մեջ քաշել միջին վիճակագրական ամերիկացուն, տես ինչ կստացվի: 
> Ամերիկան դրախտավայր է քո չափորոշիչներով ինտրավերտ մարդկանց համար, այստեղ կարելի է տարիներով քարշ գալ ամբոխների մեջ, ժպտալ բոլորին և մնալ միայնակ: 
> Իսկ հրավերը մեժելու համար որևէ հարգելի պատճառ մոգոնելու կարիք չկա, բավարար է նշել այլ պլաններ ունենալու մասին, օրինակ ոչ մեկ քեզնից չի նեղանա, եթե դու մերժես ծննդյան փարթիի հրավերը, եթե իհարկե դու հոբելյարի գըրլֆրենդը չես (շատ դեպքերում դա էլ է օքեյ):
> Բայց միևնույն է, վերը նշվածը ոչ մի կապ չունի շփվել սիրել չսիրելու հետ, ամերիկացիների մեջ, ինչպես բոլոր մնացածների, կան շփվել սիրող և շփվել չսիրող մարդիկ: Իրար նկատմամբ ժեստերից մարդուս խառնվածքի մասին հետևություն անելը ինձ այնուամենայնիվ մակերեսային է թվում: Վարդան Պետրոսյանն էր կարծեմ ժամանակին մի պատմություն պատմում, որ ինքն ու ընկերը Փարիզում սուրճ խմելիս, ընկերը ակնապիշ նայել է կողքի սեղանի ֆրանսուհուն, վերջինս քաղաքավարի բարևել է, իսկ ընկերոջը թվացել է, թե աղջիկը «տվող» ա, հիմա քեզ միամտաբար թվում է, թե ամերիկացիք «տվող» են :Ճ


Վիշապ, դու լուրջ սխալ ես հասկանում ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ տարբերությունները։ Ինտրովերտի համար հենց էդ ժպտալ-բարևելն ու small talk-ն ա լուրջ խնդիր, թե չէ խորը խոսակցության մեջ ներքաշվելն առանձնապես դժվար չի։ Իսկ էքստրավերտներն արխային կարան ժամերով մնան էդ մակերեսային մակարդակում։ Ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտությունը անձնական կյանքի հետ կապ չունի։ Ու մեկ էլ ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող ակումբցի ինտրովերտներից հարցրու, տես կասեն ԱՄՆ-ն ինտրովե՞րտ հասարակություն ա։ 

Իհարկե, համաձայն եմ, որ կան շփվող ու չշվող մարդիկ ԱՄՆ-ում, բայց չշփվողների կյանքը հեշտ չի, որովհետև հասարակությունն իրանցից ուրիշ բաներ ա պահանջում, քաղաքավարության նորմերն ուրիշ են։ Երբ մեկը չի ժպտում ու բարևում, անքաղաքավարի ա համարվում, ոչ թե ինտրովերտ։

----------

GriFFin (16.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2016), Ուլուանա (16.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել, որ Միացյալ Թագավորությունը, ինչպես և Իռլանդիան ու մի շարք այլ ոչ էնքան հարավային եվրոպական պետություններ էքստրավերտ հասարակություններ են։ Նենց որ զարմանալի չի, որ իրենց էքստրավերտական նորմերը հետները տարել են ԱՄՆ։

Էս հոդվածն էլ թեև գիտական հիմք չունի, բայց շատ լավ արտացոլում ա մարդկանց անձնական փորձը թե՛ ԱՄՆ-ում, թե՛ ինտրովերտ հասարակություններում: Քոմենթներում էլ էդ բոլորը ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատվում են:

Ու բոց ա, որ քոմենթներում մի ֆին ասում ա, որ շվեդները ամբիվերտ են: ։D պարզ ա, իրանց տեսանկյունից ամբիվերտ են:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եսիմ, ես չէի ասի, թե ԱՄՆ–ը տենց տիպիկ էքստրավերտ հասարակություն ա, բայց հաստատ ինտրովերտ էլ չի։ Ասենք, Հայաստանի համեմատ ինտրովերտ ա, Սկանդինավյան երկրների համեմատ՝ էքստրավերտ  :Jpit: ։ Բայց, այ, small talk–ը, որ տիպիկ ամերիկյան երևույթ կարելի ա համարել, ահագին համը հանում ա  :Jpit: ։ Ուղղակի էստեղ սենց մի պահ կա. ԱՄՆ–ում էդ small talk–ը, կարելի ա ասել, զուտ քաղաքավարական ժեստ ա, իսկ, օրինակ, Հայաստանում՝ ինքնաբուխ ու բնական պահանջ։ Ուրիշ բան, որ ԱՄՆ–ի ու Հայաստանի small talk–երն էլ են իրարից ահագին տարբերվում։ ԱՄՆ–ում մարդիկ լրիվ առանց հետաքրքրության ու պատասխանի ակնկալիքի ամեն պատահած ծանոթ ու անծանոթի կարող են ասել՝ Hi, how are you?, ու դրանից ավել չխորանալ, իսկ Հայաստանում ցանկացած small talk "big talk"–ի վերածվելու միտում ունի  :LOL: ։

----------

Quyr Qery (18.11.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, դու լուրջ սխալ ես հասկանում ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտ տարբերությունները։ Ինտրովերտի համար հենց էդ ժպտալ-բարևելն ու small talk-ն ա լուրջ խնդիր, թե չէ խորը խոսակցության մեջ ներքաշվելն առանձնապես դժվար չի։


Արաաաա, ես էլ գլուխ էի կոտրում հասկանալու, վերջապես հասկացա. Ինտրովերտները փաստորեն այն նորելուկ էմիգրանտներն են, որոնք չգիտեն թե ոնց պատասխանել, երբ բռի էքստրավերտ ամերիկացին գոռում է՝ «hey, what's up?», «what's going on?» կամ «how you doin'?», օրինակ ես մի չորս տարի առաջ բեսամփ ինտրովերտ էի, չգիտեի մանթոյից գլուխս ուր առնեի փախնեի, հետո գուգլ արեցի, ու պարզվեց, որ այդ հարցերի համար իրականում շատ հեշտ պատասխաններ կան ու այդպես մի կերպ ազատվեցի ծանր հոգեբանական ապրումներիցս ։Ճ 

Երկրորդ տարբերակ։ ինտրովերտները այն մարդիկ են, որոնց թվում է, թե երկիր մոլորակի պտույտն ու գալակտիկայի շարժման ուղղությունը կախված է իրենց ներկայացնելու ու բարևելու ձևից, ուստի սարսափում են, երբ իրենց առաջ խնդիր է դրվում ժպտալ, «բարև-ոնց ես»-ը կատարելու։ 

Հ․Գ․ Թարկում եմ։ Ինձ համար համոզվեցի, որ մի քանի «գիտնական» հավայի յուղ են վառել, մարդիկ էլ լուրջ են ընդունել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արաաաա, ես էլ գլուխ էի կոտրում հասկանալու, վերջապես հասկացա. Ինտրովերտները փաստորեն այն նորելուկ էմիգրանտներն են, որոնք չգիտեն թե ոնց պատասխանել, երբ բռի էքստրավերտ ամերիկացին գոռում է՝ «hey, what's up?», «what's going on?» կամ «how you doin'?», օրինակ ես մի չորս տարի առաջ բեսամփ ինտրովերտ էի, չգիտեի մանթոյից գլուխս ուր առնեի փախնեի, հետո գուգլ արեցի, ու պարզվեց, որ այդ հարցերի համար իրականում շատ հեշտ պատասխաններ կան ու այդպես մի կերպ ազատվեցի ծանր հոգեբանական ապրումներիցս ։Ճ 
> 
> Երկրորդ տարբերակ։ ինտրովերտները այն մարդիկ են, որոնց թվում է, թե երկիր մոլորակի պտույտն ու գալակտիկայի շարժման ուղղությունը կախված է իրենց ներկայացնելու ու բարևելու ձևից, ուստի սարսափում են, երբ իրենց առաջ խնդիր է դրվում ժպտալ, «բարև-ոնց ես»-ը կատարելու։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Թարկում եմ։ Ինձ համար համոզվեցի, որ մի քանի «գիտնական» հավայի յուղ են վառել, մարդիկ էլ լուրջ են ընդունել։


Վիշապ, կայֆեր ես բռնում, բայց իրականում երկրորդ տարբերակն ա ու էդ շատ տխուր ա: ԱՄՆ-ում կան լիքը էնտեղ ծնված-մեծացածներ, որ նեղվում են էքստրավերտ վարքուբարքից: Ու ահավոր տխուր ա որ էքստրավերտները ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում հասկանալ ինտրովերտների ներքին պահանջները: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ընդամենը մի քանի գրառուշ առաջ ասում էի, որ էքստրավերտները ժխտում են ինտրովերտների գոյությունը, իսկ դու էկել, պարզապես ապացուցում ես, որ իրոք էդպես ա:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.11.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, կայֆեր ես բռնում, բայց իրականում երկրորդ տարբերակն ա ու էդ շատ տխուր ա: ԱՄՆ-ում կան լիքը էնտեղ ծնված-մեծացածներ, որ նեղվում են էքստրավերտ վարքուբարքից: Ու ահավոր տխուր ա որ էքստրավերտները ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում հասկանալ ինտրովերտների ներքին պահանջները: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ընդամենը մի քանի գրառուշ առաջ ասում էի, որ էքստրավերտները ժխտում են ինտրովերտների գոյությունը, իսկ դու էկել, պարզապես ապացուցում ես, որ իրոք էդպես ա:


Ինձ թվում է, դու ու այդ հայտնի «գիտնականները» տոննաներով բարդ տերմինաբանություն ու բացատրություններ են տվել մի այնպիսի պարզ երևույթի, ինչպիսինն է կաշկանդվածությունը։ Ու այդ երևութը ճոռոմացնելով, ոչ թե լուծումներ եք տալիս, այլ սա համարում եք նորմա, այսինքն նման մարդկանց պետք է «հասկանալ» ու հանգիստ թողնել, որ տապակվեն իրենց կոմլեքսների մեջ։ Ես սա ասում եմ, որովհետև ինքս երկար ժամանակ ամաչկոտ ու կաշկանդված եմ եղել, ու ապուշ վիճակ էր, երանի մի քիչ շուտ խելք ունենայի ու էդ ապուշ կոմպլեքսներից շուտ ազատված լինեի։ Մոտավորապես նման է էն անեկդոտին, որ տակը չիշիկ անողը գնում է հոգեբանի մոտ, ու սովորում թեթև տանել։ 
Ամերիկացիները լինելով ռացիոնալ ժողովուրդ, իրենց երեխաներին ճիշտ են դաստիարակում, դրա համար էլ հանգիստ «բրախում» են, ու ստեղի մեծացածները հեշտ ադապտացվող են, շուստրի, իրենց տեղը կյանքում հեշտ գտնող, ոչ թե որոշ բարդույթավոր ազգերի պես՝ ինտրովերտ ։Ճ
Վերջին անգամ եմ պնդում՝ դաստիարակության խնդիր է, որը ուշ ստադիաներում է կարելի է և պետք է վերացնել, իսկ էս տերմինաբանությունն ու բաժանումը ոչ մի խնդիր չի լուծում, ու պետք չի բաժանել ինտրովերտների ու էքստրավերտների ու ինտրովերտներին մեկուսացնել էքստրավերտներից ։Ճ 
Done!

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ թվում է, դու ու այդ հայտնի «գիտնականները» տոննաներով բարդ տերմինաբանություն ու բացատրություններ են տվել մի այնպիսի պարզ երևույթի, ինչպիսինն է կաշկանդվածությունը։ Ու այդ երևութը ճոռոմացնելով, ոչ թե լուծումներ եք տալիս, այլ սա համարում եք նորմա, այսինքն նման մարդկանց պետք է «հասկանալ» ու հանգիստ թողնել, որ տապակվեն իրենց կոմլեքսների մեջ։ Ես սա ասում եմ, որովհետև ինքս երկար ժամանակ ամաչկոտ ու կաշկանդված եմ եղել, ու ապուշ վիճակ էր, երանի մի քիչ շուտ խելք ունենայի ու էդ ապուշ կոմպլեքսներից շուտ ազատված լինեի։ Մոտավորապես նման է էն անեկդոտին, որ տակը չիշիկ անողը գնում է հոգեբանի մոտ, ու սովորում թեթև տանել։ 
> Ամերիկացիները լինելով ռացիոնալ ժողովուրդ, իրենց երեխաներին ճիշտ են դաստիարակում, դրա համար էլ հանգիստ «բրախում» են, ու ստեղի մեծացածները հեշտ ադապտացվող են, շուստրի, իրենց տեղը կյանքում հեշտ գտնող, ոչ թե որոշ բարդույթավոր ազգերի պես՝ ինտրովերտ ։Ճ
> Վերջին անգամ եմ պնդում՝ դաստիարակության խնդիր է, որը ուշ ստադիաներում է կարելի է և պետք է վերացնել, իսկ էս տերմինաբանությունն ու բաժանումը ոչ մի խնդիր չի լուծում, ու պետք չի բաժանել ինտրովերտների ու էքստրավերտների ու ինտրովերտներին մեկուսացնել էքստրավերտներից ։Ճ 
> Done!


Չէ, ձյաձ: Մեկը ես, օրինակ, ոչ կաշկանդված եմ, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ տենց շատ խանգարող կոմպլեքսներ ունեմ, ամբողջ օրս էլ գործի բերումով անցնում ա լիքը մարդկանց հետ շփվելով, անծանոթների հետ հանդիպումներով և այլն: Ու շատ լավ ա անցնում, մեր մեջ ասած. բոլորի հետ կարող եմ լեզու գտնել, հավես զրուցակից եմ, բան-ման: Բայց չեմ ուզում: Անում եմ, որովհետև պետք ա, ոչ թե որովհետև ինձ համար հավես ա մարդկանց մոտ խարիզմատիկ, ուրախ, առաջնորդող կերպար լինել: Ու հա, լրիվ մենակությունից բացարձակապես չեմ նեղվում, լրիվ ընդհակառակը. իսկ իմ ճանաչած լիքը էստրավերտներ մենակ ժամանակ խելագարվում են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, ձյաձ: Մեկը ես, օրինակ, ոչ կաշկանդված եմ, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ տենց շատ խանգարող կոմպլեքսներ ունեմ, ամբողջ օրս էլ գործի բերումով անցնում ա լիքը մարդկանց հետ շփվելով, անծանոթների հետ հանդիպումներով և այլն: Ու շատ լավ ա անցնում, մեր մեջ ասած. բոլորի հետ կարող եմ լեզու գտնել, հավես զրուցակից եմ, բան-ման: Բայց չեմ ուզում: Անում եմ, որովհետև պետք ա, ոչ թե որովհետև ինձ համար հավես ա մարդկանց մոտ խարիզմատիկ, ուրախ, առաջնորդող կերպար լինել: Ու հա, լրիվ մենակությունից բացարձակապես չեմ նեղվում, լրիվ ընդհակառակը. իսկ իմ ճանաչած լիքը էստրավերտներ մենակ ժամանակ խելագարվում են:


Հրաշալի է։ Ես էլ քեզ նման մեկն եմ (եթե դեմ չես)։ Բայց դու անհանգիստ ե՞ս դրա պատճառով։ Ուզում ե՞ս դրա մասին խոսել-կիսվել, կամ տեստեր լրացնել, որոշել քո ինտրովերտության տոկոսայնությունը ամբոխի մեջ և այլն։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդը կաշկանդված է ու բարև-բարլուսի հետ խնդիր ունի, ապա էդ խնդիրը պետք է լուծել։ Հակառակ դեպքում մնում է մի հատ ուրիշ խնդիր, որոշ շփվել ցանկացող մարդկանց անդաստիարակությունը, որ բութ համառություն ունեն չհասկանալու, որ իրենք որոշ մարդկանց տանձին չեն ու իրենց կարիքը ոմանց հոգևոր-ֆիզիկական տարածքում բացարձակ չի զգացվում։ Դա ոչ թե էստրավերտների կողմից ինտրովերտներին չհասկանալու խնդիր է, որնց որ էստեղ ա փորձում բացատրվել իմ հասկացածով, այլ նեղ աշխարհայացքի ու դաստիարակության խնդիր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիշապ, քանի ԱՄՆ-ն ինտրովերտ հասարակություն էիր համարում, էքստրավերտներն էին անդաստիարակ ու անկուլտուրական: Հենց պարզվեց, որ էքստրավերտ են, ինտրովերտներին անկուլտուրական հանեցիր: Հավատա, ո՛չ ինտրովերտներն են անկուլտուրական, ո՛չ էքստրավերտները, ո՛չ ինտրովերտները ներքին խնդիրներ ունեն, ո՛չ էքստրավերտները: Քո ասած կաշկանդվածությունը լրիվ ուրիշ երևույթ ա: Էքստրավերտներն էլ կարան դա ունենան կամ չունենան, բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ հաճախ ինտրովերտներն են կաշկանդված ընկալվում, մինչդեռ հեչ էլ տենց չեն: 

Նայի, դու վերցնում, ամբողջ հասարակությունների անկուլտուրական ես հանում: Պատկերացրու, նենց, ոնց որ ամերիկացի ծնողն ա երեխային դաստիարակում, որ պետք ա ժպտալ ու բարևել, հարցնել ոնց ես և այլն, նույն կերպ էլ ֆին ծնողը ջանք չի խնայում, որ երեխային սովորացնի չխոսել, երբ կարևոր ասելիք չունի, մարդկանց անձնական տարածքը չներխուժել (ասել կուզի՝ փարթիի ժամանակ լռակյաց մարդկանց չմոտենալ ու չխոսացնել): ԱՄՆ-ում հայտնված ֆինը կընկալվի որպես ծայրահեղ անկուլտուրական: Նույն կերպ Ֆինլանդիայում հայտնված ամերիկացին: Դրանք հասարակություններ են, տարբեր են, ճիշտ ու սխալ չեն, ու դա պետք ա ընդունել: Ինչ խոսք, հասարակությունը շարժվում ա մեծամասնության սահմանած նորմերով, ու փոքրամասնությունն էնտեղ խեղդվում ա: Ֆինլանդիայում հանդիպել եմ մի քանի ինտրովերտ ամերիկացիների, որոնք իրենց դրախտում էին զգում: Դանիայում էլ հանդիպել եմ մի էքստրավերտ ֆինի, որը Ֆինլանդիայից փախել էր հենց նրա համար, որ ուղղակի սիրում էր մարդկանց հետ շփվել ու խոսել, ու իրան համարում էին անքաղաքավարի: Էկել էր համեմատաբար էքստրավերտ Դանիա ու ավելի լավ էր զգում իրան, բայց ուզում էր Իսպանիա գնալ, որովհետև է՛լ ավելի էքստրավերտ ա հասարակությունը:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա դաստիարակությամբ ամեն ինչ փոխելուն, այ եթե էդ վիդեոն նայեիր, էդպես չէիր ասի: Կարա մարդն էլի իր հասարակության նորմերով դաստիարակված լինի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքը փարթիի ժամանակ հինգ հարյուր հոգու հետ ծանոթանալուց ու երկու բառ փոխանակելուց կայֆ ա ստանալու: Դաստիարակության հետ ամեն ինչ կապելով՝ դու բերում, բոլոր մարդկանց դնում ես նույն հարթության վրա ու հակասում քո սկզբնական պնդմանը, որ բոլոր մարդիկ տարբեր են: Ու հա, բոլոր մարդիկ տարբեր են: Դու կարաս ինտրովերտին սովորացնես, թե ոնց պահի իրան հասարակական միջավայրերում, բայց չես կարա սովորացնես, որ դա իրան դուր գա: Դա ա տարբերությունը:

Ու նորից. կարևոր ա մարդկանց ինտրովերտ-էքստրավերտների բաժանելը կամ առնվազն սեփական անձի ու դիմացինի մեջ գիտակցելը էդ տարբերությունները: Խնդրեմ, դու չես փորձում հասկանալ, միանգամից մեկ էքստրավերտներին, մեկ ինտրովերտներին անքաղաքավարի ես համարում: Կարևոր ա էս տարբերությունները տարբեր կոնտեքստներում հասկանալու համար: Ասենք, ես ինձ ահավոր վատ եմ զգում, երբ էքստրավերտ ընկերներս նեղանում են, որ ասում եմ՝ կիրակի տնից դուրս չեմ գալու, բազմոցին եմ վերընկնելու: Դա ընկալում են որպես անձնական վիրավորանք: Մինչդեռ եթե հասկանային ինտրովերտությունս, կհասկանային, որ ինձ շաբաթը մի օր պետք ա մենակ մնալ, որ ուժերս վերականգնեմ: Կամ ասենք երկար ճամփա եմ գնում մեկի հետ: Ինձ համար օքեյ ա ժամերով չխոսելը: Ոչ թե որովհետև անքաղաքավարի եմ կամ կաշկանդված, այլ որովհետև ուղղակի չեմ սիրում խոսել, երբ ասելիք չունեմ: Բայց կարամ կոմպրոմիսի գնամ ու մի քիչ եղանակից խոսեմ, եթե դիմացինն էլ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք չընդունի լռությունս:

----------

Հայկօ (17.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ, ես չէի ասի, թե ԱՄՆ–ը տենց տիպիկ էքստրավերտ հասարակություն ա, բայց հաստատ ինտրովերտ էլ չի։ Ասենք, Հայաստանի համեմատ ինտրովերտ ա, Սկանդինավյան երկրների համեմատ՝ էքստրավերտ ։ Բայց, այ, small talk–ը, որ տիպիկ ամերիկյան երևույթ կարելի ա համարել, ահագին համը հանում ա ։ Ուղղակի էստեղ սենց մի պահ կա. ԱՄՆ–ում էդ small talk–ը, կարելի ա ասել, զուտ քաղաքավարական ժեստ ա, իսկ, օրինակ, Հայաստանում՝ ինքնաբուխ ու բնական պահանջ։ Ուրիշ բան, որ ԱՄՆ–ի ու Հայաստանի small talk–երն էլ են իրարից ահագին տարբերվում։ ԱՄՆ–ում մարդիկ լրիվ առանց հետաքրքրության ու պատասխանի ակնկալիքի ամեն պատահած ծանոթ ու անծանոթի կարող են ասել՝ Hi, how are you?, ու դրանից ավել չխորանալ, իսկ Հայաստանում ցանկացած small talk "big talk"–ի վերածվելու միտում ունի ։


Ես հատկապես փարթիների small talk-երից եմ վատանում։ Էն որ Վիշապի ասած դաստիարակված ամերիկացիները սկսում են զանազան հարցեր տալ, որ գիտես՝ պատասխանն իրանց չի հետաքրքրում, հետո էլ դու ես իրանց հարցեր տալիս, գիտես՝ պատասխանը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց մեկ ա պիտի անես, որտև տենց ա «քաղաքավարին»։ Դրա համար փարթիների ժամանակ ուղղակի հեռու եմ փախնում ամերիկացիներից։

----------


## Վիշապ

small talk-ը մենակ ամերիկացիներին չի հատուկ, դա անծանոթ մարդկանց միմյանց հետ հարաբերվելու քաղաքակիրթ միջոց է, որը Հայաստանում էլ կա *դաստիարակված* մարդկանց շրջանում :Ճ
Եթե ուզում ես, wiki-ն շատ լավ բացատրում է դրա իմաստը:
Ու եթե ուզենաս, ապա կանոններ էլ կգտնես:

Ու ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, որ մարդկանց հարցերի պատասխանները չի հետաքրքրում, պատասխանելուց հետո խմել կամ պարել չե՞ն առաջարկում, ռոմանտիկ ճանապարհորդության չե՞ն հրավիրում, կամ ամուսնության առաջարկ չե՞ն անում, թե ինչ:

Հ.Գ. Մեռա բացատրելով, որ «hi, how are you?»-ն նույն բարևն ա, «բարև» բառը բարին կամենալու իմաստ ունի, որ հայերս իրար բարևում ենք, դրանով նկատի չունենք, չէ՞ որ իսկապես անկեղծորեն բարին ենք ցանկանում միմյանց, կամ իսկապես անհանգստանում ենք միմյանց բարօրության համար: Եվրոպաներում թրև եկող ամերկացի տղերքին չսիրելդ բերում է մի ողջ ժողովդրի նկատմամբ ոչ դրական վերաբերմունքի :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> small talk-ը մենակ ամերիկացիներին չի հատուկ, դա անծանոթ մարդկանց միմյանց հետ հարաբերվելու քաղաքակիրթ միջոց է, որը Հայաստանում էլ կա *դաստիարակված* մարդկանց շրջանում :Ճ
> Եթե ուզում ես, wiki-ն շատ լավ բացատրում է դրա իմաստը:
> Ու եթե ուզենաս, ապա կանոններ էլ կգտնես:


Small talk-ը մենակ ամերիկացիներին չի հատուկ, հատուկ ա էքստրավերտ հասարակություններին, որոնց թվում են նաև Հայաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Իսպանիան, Իռլանդիան։ Ես էլ, բոլոր ինտրովերտներն էլ շատ լավ գիտեն, թե ոնց small talk անեն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հաճելի ա: Ինտրովերտներն անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ հարաբերվելու ուրիշ մեթոդներ ունեն, որոնք քաղաքավարի են համարվում ինտրովերտ հասարակություններում: Էդ մեթոդների մեջ մտնում ա նաև չհարաբերվելը, երբ դրա կարիքը չկա: 




> Ու ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, որ մարդկանց հարցերի պատասխանները չի հետաքրքրում, պատասխանելուց հետո խմել կամ պարել չե՞ն առաջարկում, ռոմանտիկ ճանապարհորդության չե՞ն հրավիրում, կամ ամուսնության առաջարկ չե՞ն անում, թե ինչ:


Պատասխանները չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև տիպիկ էքստրավերտները սովորաբար մոտենում են հնարավորինս շատ մարդկանց ու ծանոթանում հնարավորինս շատ մարդկանց հետ փարթիի ժամանակ, մինչդեռ տիպիկ ինտրովերտը կա՛մ սուսուփուս անկյունում կանգնած ա, կա՛մ ծանոթ մարդկանցից հեռու չի գնում, կա՛մ ծանոթանում ա մի երկու հոգու հետ ու ամբողջ երեկո իրանց հետ ա շփվում (խոսքն էստեղ բացարձակապես ռոմանտիկ ծանոթությունների մասին չի: Մեկը ես իմ մի քանի շատ մոտիկ ընկեր-ընկերուհիների հետ հենց էդպիսի փարթիների ժամանակ եմ ծանոթացել):




> Հ.Գ. Մեռա բացատրելով, որ «hi, how are you?»-ն նույն բարևն ա, «բարև» բառը բարին կամենալու իմաստ ունի, որ հայերս իրար բարևում ենք, դրանով նկատի չունենք, չէ՞ որ իսկապես անկեղծորեն բարին ենք ցանկանում միմյանց, կամ իսկապես անհանգստանում ենք միմյանց բարօրության համար: Եվրոպաներում թրև եկող ամերկացի տղերքին չսիրելդ բերում է մի ողջ ժողովդրի նկատմամբ ոչ դրական վերաբերմունքի :Ճ


Նույն Հայաստանում «ո՞նց ես» հարցն էլ ա որպես բարևի մաս տրվում։ Չե՞ս նկատել, որ առանց պատասխանի սպասելու կամ առանց լսելու մեխանիկորեն պատասխանում են «լավ եմ» ու անցնում առաջ։ Դանիայում դու չես կարա մարդուն հարցնես «ո՞նց ես» ու պատասխանը չլսես։ 

Եվրոպաներում թրև եկող ամերիկացի տղաներից ու աղջիկներից շատերն իմ հրաշալի ընկերներն են, որոնք լինելով ինտրովերտ, հեռացել են ԱՄՆ-ից ու էկել Ֆինլանդիա կամ Դանիա կամ Գերմանիա։ Ու որևէ հասարակություն էքստրավերտ անվանելը չի նշանակում հասարակության նկատմամբ ոչ դրական վերաբերմունք ունենալ։ Մեռա ասելով. հասարակությունները լինում են *էքստրավերտ* ու *ինտրովերտ*, ոչ թե լավ ու վատ։ Ինտրովերտի համար դժվար ա էքստրավերտ հասարակության մեջ ապրելը, էքստրավերտի համար՝ ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ։ Ինչու՞ չես ընդունում, որ կարան աշխարհում լինեն մարդիկ, որոնք ԱՄՆ-ում չեն ուզում ապրել, իրենց տեղը չեն համարում։

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.11.2016), Ուլուանա (17.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Իրար բարևելն ու ժպտալը ԱՄՆ ում քաղաքավարության ժեստ է ու ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր ամերիկացիք սիրում են շփվել, որովհետև բարև-ոնց ես-ից այն կողմ մեծամասամբ խոսակցությունը չի շարունակվում: Ընդհանրապես նման է, որ  դու ամերիկացիներին լավ չես ճանաչում, նրանք  բազմազան են և բազմաբնույթ:


Ոչ բոլոր ամերիկացիների մոտ է սենց միանշանակ- բարևելը ու ժպտալը:
Մեծ կապ ունի, թե ինչ երկրից է եկել էմիգրանտը ու դրա հետ նաև բերում է իր կուլտուրան:
Արևմտաեվրոպական  էմիգրանտների սերունդները շատ են տարբերվում ասիականից,  ու պոստսովետականից ... մանավանդ արևելա-ասիականից: 
Ասիականը բավականին կոպիտ է ու բռի, չնայած որպես կուլտուրական մարդին, չեմ ասի ու կուլտուրա չունեն: 
Մասնավորապե Շատ քիչ մարդիկ են հանդիպել չինացիքից, էլ չեմ ասում  վետնամացիների ու կորեացիների մասին, ովքեր "միանշանակ- բարևելը ու ժպտալը" -ով են ման գալիս փողոցում: Անգամ չինական ռեստոնան չեմ գնում, չնայած սիրում են իրենց պիլմենիները ու նուդլները. որովհետև շատ բռի են: 

Հայերս ինչ որ միջին դիրքերում ենք բարեհամբյուրության տեսակետից, ու անգամ կիրթ մասսայի մոտ  շատ ավելի /90 տոկոս/ թեքված չինական բռիության կողմ:

----------

Վիշապ (17.11.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Small talk-ը մենակ ամերիկացիներին չի հատուկ, հատուկ ա էքստրավերտ հասարակություններին, որոնց թվում են նաև Հայաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Իսպանիան, Իռլանդիան։ 
> ...
> Ինտրովերտի համար դժվար ա էքստրավերտ հասարակության մեջ ապրելը, էքստրավերտի համար՝ ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ։ Ինչու՞ չես ընդունում, որ կարան աշխարհում լինեն մարդիկ, որոնք ԱՄՆ-ում չեն ուզում ապրել, իրենց տեղը չեն համարում։


Համեմատել ամերիկացիների ու հնդիկների Small talk-ը ոնց որ վիսկին համեմատես պեպսիի հետ  :Smile:  Ամերիկացիք մաքսիմում կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվել/զբաղված/զբաղվում, հնդիկները ամեն ինչ կհարցնեն տոհմածառիցդ սկսած, վերջացրած աշխատավարձով: 
Դու մշակույթները խառնում ես մարդկային խառնվածքների հետ, սարքելով աջափ-սանդալ։
Ինձ թվում է, թե հնդիկների թե ամերիկացների մեջ շփվել սիրող ու շփվել չսիրող մարդկանց տոկոսայնությունը մոտավորապես նույնն է։

Ու բուլշիթ ա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ չեն ուզում ապրել մարդկանց «էքստրավերտության» պատճառով, ես կհավատայի, եթե ասեիր` մենակության պատճառով։ Եթե էստեղ շփվել չսիրեցիր, շանսերը մոտ են 0-ի, որ դու երբեվիցե ծանոթ կունենաս, կամ կգան քեզ կչամռվեն հարցերով, մանավանդ եթե դու որևէ բանով չես ընդգծվում, ասենք հագուկապով, սանրվածքով, տուտուզով, և այլն։ Իմ ծանոթ մարդիկ, որոնք ԱՄՆ-ն իրենց տեղը չեն համարել ու վերադարձել են Հայաստան, հիմնական պատճառը շփվելու քիչ հնարավորություններն են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համեմատել ամերիկացիների ու հնդիկների Small talk-ը ոնց որ վիսկին համեմատես պեպսիի հետ  Ամերիկացիք մաքսիմում կարող են հարցնել՝ ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվել/զբաղված/զբաղվում, հնդիկները ամեն ինչ կհարցնեն տոհմածառիցդ սկսած, վերջացրած աշխատավարձով: 
> Դու մշակույթները խառնում ես մարդկային խառնվածքների հետ, սարքելով աջափ-սանդալ։
> Ինձ թվում է, թե հնդիկների թե ամերիկացների մեջ շփվել սիրող ու շփվել չսիրող մարդկանց տոկոսայնությունը մոտավորապես նույնն է։


Պարզ ա, տարբեր գործոններով պայմանավորված ամերիկացիների ու հնդիկների Small talk-ը կարա տարբեր լինի՝ սկսած նրանից, որ հնդիկներն ընդհանուր առմամբ ամերիկացիներից է՛լ ավելի էքստրավերտ են, վերջացրած զանազան մշակութային գործոններով։




> Ու բուլշիթ ա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում մարդիկ չեն ուզում ապրել մարդկանց «էքստրավերտության» պատճառով, ես կհավատայի, եթե ասեիր` մենակության պատճառով։ Եթե էստեղ շփվել չսիրեցիր, շանսերը մոտ են 0-ի, որ դու երբեվիցե ծանոթ կունենաս, կամ կգան քեզ կչամռվեն հարցերով, մանավանդ եթե դու որևէ բանով չես ընդգծվում, ասենք հագուկապով, սանրվածքով, տուտուզով, և այլն։ Իմ ծանոթ մարդիկ, որոնք ԱՄՆ-ն իրենց տեղը չեն համարել ու վերադարձել են Հայաստան, հիմնական պատճառը շփվելու քիչ հնարավորություններն են։


Ախր ինչու՞ ես դու ուրիշ մարդկանց փոխարեն որոշում։ Նախ, իհարկե էքստրավերտությունը միշտ չի, որ միակ կամ գլխավոր պատճառն ա, որ մարդիկ չեն ուզում ԱՄՆ-ում ապրել։ Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ավելի կարևոր ու առաջնային պատճառներ կան, թե ինչու հենց ԱՄՆ-ում չէի ապրի, բայց ասենք Իռլանդիայում կարող ա համոզեին, որ ապրեի, չնայած երկուսն էլ էքստրավերտ հասարակություններ են։ Բայց ասում եմ՝ անձամբ ճանաչում եմ կոնկրետ ամերիկացու, որի համար ԱՄՆ-ից հեռանալու հիմնական ու առաջնային պատճառը հենց էքստրավերտությանը չհարմարվելն էր։ Ճանաչում եմ նաև մարդկանց, որոնց համար դա գործոն ա էղել, բայց ոչ որոշիչ։ Ու ոչ մի պատճառ չունեմ չհավատալու կամ ասելու, որ դա «բուլշիթ» ա։ Կոնկրետ ինձ համար Հայաստանի էքստրավերտ լինելը հեռանալու պատճառներից երևի ամենավերջին տեղում էր, բայց Դանիայում մնալու ցանկությունը պայմանավորված ա առաջին հերթին հասարակության ինտրովերտությամբ։

Խնդրեմ, դու ինքդ էլ ես ասում, որ եթե շփվել չսիրեցիր (=էքստրավերտ վարք չցուցաբերեցիր), ծանոթ չես ունենա։ Սկանդինավիայում ճիշտ հակառակն ա. ինչքան շատ էքստրավերտ վարք ցուցաբերես, էնքան ընկերներ ձեռք բերելու հավանականությունը կփոքրանա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոչ բոլոր ամերիկացիների մոտ է սենց միանշանակ- բարևելը ու ժպտալը:
> Մեծ կապ ունի, թե ինչ երկրից է եկել էմիգրանտը ու դրա հետ նաև բերում է իր կուլտուրան:
> Արևմտաեվրոպական  էմիգրանտների սերունդները շատ են տարբերվում ասիականից,  ու պոստսովետականից ... մանավանդ արևելա-ասիականից: 
> Ասիականը բավականին կոպիտ է ու բռի, չնայած որպես կուլտուրական մարդին, չեմ ասի ու կուլտուրա չունեն: 
> Մասնավորապե Շատ քիչ մարդիկ են հանդիպել չինացիքից, էլ չեմ ասում  վետնամացիների ու կորեացիների մասին, ովքեր "միանշանակ- բարևելը ու ժպտալը" -ով են ման գալիս փողոցում: Անգամ չինական ռեստոնան չեմ գնում, չնայած սիրում են իրենց պիլմենիները ու նուդլները. որովհետև շատ բռի են: 
> 
> Հայերս ինչ որ միջին դիրքերում ենք բարեհամբյուրության տեսակետից, ու անգամ կիրթ մասսայի մոտ  շատ ավելի /90 տոկոս/ թեքված չինական բռիության կողմ:


ՓոքրիկՏարօրինակԱղջիկը նկատի ունի բռի, էքստրավերտ սպիտակամորթ, դեղնամորուս (կամ սևամորթ, բարի դեմքով, Տարանտինոյի կինոյից դուրս պրծած) ամերիկացիներին, որ հենց քեզ տեսնում են հեռվից, անմիջապես ժպտում, բղավում են՝ թե ինչ գեղեցիկ շապիկ է հագիդ, և ինչպիսի հրաշալի եղանակ է այսօր։ Դրանից որոշ մարդատյաց ինտրովերտներ ուզում են ինքնասպան լինել ։Ճ
Կարելի է կածել, թե Նահանգներում (բացառությամբ բազմազգ Կալիֆորնիայի) բոլորը այդպիսին են, կարծում եմ սխալ է, ոչ բոլորը, լիքը խոժոռադեմ ամերիկացիներ էլ կան։
Մենք չենք խոսում Կալիֆորնիայի թարախ ասիացիներից, չնայած այդ նույն էքստրավերտ ամերիկացիները իրենց նաև հրաշալի են զգում ասիացիների հետ։ 
Մի չորս էջ ա, փորձում եմ համոզել, որ անծանոթներին ժպտալ-բարև-բարլուս-ոնցես-ինչկա-ները դա մշակույթ է, որը մասնավորապես հայերիս համար տաօրինակ կարող է թվալ անկախ նրանից շփվել սիրում ենք, թե չէ, ու այս մշակույթի տարրերը հնարավոր է, որ սխալ օրինակներ են իմ նման հաստագլխին բացատրելու, թե ինչ բան են էքստրավերտությունն ու ինտրովերտությունը։ Մի խոսքով դատարկաբանում ենք ոչնչի շուրջ, small-talk ենք անում ։Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՓոքրիկՏարօրինակԱղջիկը նկատի ունի բռի, էքստրավերտ սպիտակամորթ, դեղնամորուս (կամ սևամորթ, բարի դեմքով, Տարանտինոյի կինոյից դուրս պրծած) ամերիկացիներին, որ հենց քեզ տեսնում են հեռվից, անմիջապես ժպտում, բղավում են՝ թե ինչ գեղեցիկ շապիկ է հագիդ, և ինչպիսի հրաշալի եղանակ է այսօր։ Դրանից որոշ մարդատյաց ինտրովերտներ ուզում են ինքնասպան լինել 
> Կարելի է կածել, թե Նահանգներում (բացառությամբ բազմազգ Կալիֆորնիայի) բոլորը այդպիսին են, կարծում եմ սխալ է, ոչ բոլորը, լիքը խոժոռադեմ ամերիկացիներ էլ կան։
> Մենք չենք խոսում Կալիֆորնիայի թարախ ասիացիներից, չնայած այդ նույն էքստրավերտ ամերիկացիները իրենց նաև հրաշալի են զգում ասիացիների հետ։ 
> Մի չորս էջ ա, փորձում եմ համոզել, որ անծանոթներին ժպտալ-բարև-բարլուս-ոնցես-ինչկա-ները դա մշակույթ է, որը մասնավորապես հայերիս համար տաօրինակ կարող է թվալ անկախ նրանից շփվել սիրում ենք, թե չէ, ու այս մշակույթի տարրերը հնարավոր է, որ սխալ օրինակներ են իմ նման հաստագլխին բացատրելու, թե ինչ բան են էստրավերտությունն ու ինտրովերտությունը։ Մի խոսքով դատարկաբանում ենք ոչնչի շուրջ, small-talk ենք անում ։Ճ


Ախ-ախ, ինչու՞ չես ուզում հասկանալ, թե ինչ եմ ասում:
Ես ասե՞լ եմ, որ ինտրովերտներ ԱՄՆ-ում չկան: Իհարկե կան, բայց քաղաքավարության ու այլ նորմեր էքստրավերտներն են թելադրում, որտև իրանք են մեծամասնություն:
Ես ասե՞լ եմ, որ ժպտալ-բարև-բարլուսը մշակույթ չի: Իհարկե մշակույթ ա, բայց մշակույթ ա պայմանավորված հենց էքստրավերտների թելադրանքով: Ու էդ բարև-բարլուսն ինձ համար խորթ ա ոչ թե որպես հայ, որովհետև ինչ հիշում եմ, Հայաստանում էլ են մարդիկ իրար տեսնելիս բարևում ու մի երկու բառ փոխանակում, ու ինչ հիշում եմ, ես էլ եմ դա արել ու անում, այլ որպես ինտրովերտ: 

Բարև-բարլուսից ու small talk-ից բացի լիքը ուրիշ օրինակներ էլ կան էս թեմայում թե՛ գրառումների տեսքով, թե՛ վիդեոներով ու լինքերով թե՛ հասարակության մակարդակով, թե՛ առանձին անձանց: Ինչքան ուզում ես, կարդա, փորձի հասկանալ: Բայց պետք չի ասել, թե ինտրովերտներ չկան  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարդացել եմ: Սաղ հակասական ու սուբյեկտիվ բաներ են, ոնց որ քո պնդումները: Ասենք դրուիդների հորոսկոպը ավելի օբյեկտիվ է թվում, քան թե էս էքստրավերտ/ինտրովերտ պրիմիտիվ բաժանումը: 
Օրինակ ես հավաքույթներ, նոր ծանոթություններ երկու ընտանիքից ավել հյուրեր ընդունել, հյուր գնալ չեմ սիրում, բայց սիրում եմ արկածներ, իրադարձություններ, հագեցած կյանք, փողոցում սկայպով երկար վիդեոչատ կանեմ առանց պրոբլեմ, մարդաշատ վայրերից շատ չեմ նեղվում, միևնույն ժամանակ մենակ հեծանիվ քշելը ավելի է դուր գալիս, քան թե խմբով, ամիսներով մարդկանց հետ չեմ շփվի՝ առանց վատ զգալու, և այլն: Էդ տեստը վապշե ապուշություն ա: Մեկ մեկ դժվար եմ մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանում, մեկ մեկ շատ հեշտ, մեկ մեկ ճանապարհորդությունը նախապես շատ լավ պլանավորում եմ, մեկ մեկ էլ թողնում եմ վերջին վայրկեանին ու նույն կերպ հարցերի մեծամասնության պատախանները կգրեի՝ *նայած* : 
Հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչ-ավետ եմ: Օգնեք ինձ, կորել-օլորվել եմ: Հա՜, «հնարամիտ գիտնականները» ելքը գտել են՝ իմ նման ամբարտավանները կարող ա ամբիվերտ են :Ճ  Էլի նայած: 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդկանց վերցնելը ու բաժանելը մասերի հիմնվելով այնպիսի վարքագծերի վրա, որոնք կախված են կոմպլեքս հանգամանքներից՝ եղանակից, գործերից, սեռական կյանքից, հորմոնների շատ ու քիչ լինելուց, ապրելակերպից, սննդի որակից, անցյալից, դաստիարակությունից, աշխարհայացքից, ինֆորմացվածությունից, մտահորիզոնից և այլն, հավայի է, և աննպատակ: Ես կասեի ավելին՝ ռասիզմ է և խտրականություն :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդացել եմ: Սաղ հակասական ու սուբյեկտիվ բաներ են, ոնց որ քո պնդումները: Ասենք դրուիդների հորոսկոպը ավելի օբյեկտիվ է թվում, քան թե էս էքստրավերտ/ինտրովերտ պրիմիտիվ բաժանումը: 
> Օրինակ ես հավաքույթներ, նոր ծանոթություններ երկու ընտանիքից ավել հյուրեր ընդունել, հյուր գնալ չեմ սիրում, բայց սիրում եմ արկածներ, իրադարձություններ, հագեցած կյանք, փողոցում սկայպով երկար վիդեոչատ կանեմ առանց պրոբլեմ, մարդաշատ վայրերից շատ չեմ նեղվում, միևնույն ժամանակ մենակ հեծանիվ քշելը ավելի է դուր գալիս, քան թե խմբով, ամիսներով մարդկանց հետ չեմ շփվի՝ առանց վատ զգալու, և այլն: Էդ տեստը վապշե ապուշություն ա: Մեկ մեկ դժվար եմ մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանում, մեկ մեկ շատ հեշտ, մեկ մեկ ճանապարհորդությունը նախապես շատ լավ պլանավորում եմ, մեկ մեկ էլ թողնում եմ վերջին վայրկեանին ու նույն կերպ հարցերի մեծամասնության պատախանները կգրեի՝ *նայած* : 
> Հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչ-ավետ եմ: Օգնեք ինձ, կորել-օլորվել եմ: Հա՜, «հնարամիտ գիտնականները» ելքը գտել են՝ իմ նման ամբարտավանները կարող ա ամբիվերտ են :Ճ  Էլի նայած: 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդկանց վերցնելը ու բաժանելը մասերի հիմնվելով այնպիսի վարքագծերի վրա, որոնք կախված են կոմպլեքս հանգամանքներից՝ եղանակից, գործերից, սեռական կյանքից, հորմոնների շատ ու քիչ լինելուց, ապրելակերպից, սննդի որակից, անցյալից, դաստիարակությունից, աշխարհայացքից, ինֆորմացվածությունից, մտահորիզոնից և այլն, հավայի է, և աննպատակ: Ես կասեի ավելին՝ ռասիզմ է և խտրականություն :Ճ


Բաժանելը երկու խմբի խտրականություն չի, բայց այ կոնկրետ խմբի վատ վերաբերվելը անկախ նրանից էդ խումբն անուն ունի, թե չէ, խտրականություն ա: Ու հիմա ինչ ուզում ես, անունը դիր, բայց որոշ հասարակություններում էս թեմայի մարդիկ արժանանում են խտրական վերաբերմունքի, ու էդ փաստ ա: Մենք ուզում ենք, որ չարժանան:

----------

Հայկօ (18.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդկանց վերցնելը ու բաժանելը մասերի հիմնվելով այնպիսի վարքագծերի վրա, որոնք կախված են կոմպլեքս հանգամանքներից՝ եղանակից, գործերից, սեռական կյանքից, հորմոնների շատ ու քիչ լինելուց, ապրելակերպից, սննդի որակից, անցյալից, դաստիարակությունից, աշխարհայացքից, ինֆորմացվածությունից, մտահորիզոնից և այլն, հավայի է, և աննպատակ: Ես կասեի ավելին՝ ռասիզմ է և խտրականություն :Ճ


Ավելի շատ "պարապ վախտվա խաղալիք": Էտ "խաղալիքը" Աբովյանի վախտից շատ ա փոխվել: Հիմա էլ "թեսթեր" են լրացնում ՖԲ-ում :

Իմ համոզմամբ- ցանկացած մարդ/կենդանի էլ Արտաքին աշխարհի հետ Բաց է- հաղորդակցվող, շփվող, շոշափվող: Ու ինչքան, կախված է իր էներգետիկ վիճակից:
Ու դա տևում է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի հանդիպում ինչ որ էտ Բացության վնասի, որը հաղթահարել չի կարողանում: Այդ վնասից հետո շատերը չեն կարողանում գտնել ուրիշ ճանապարհ, քան էտ ներքին "շլագբաունը"  փակել ու պրծ:
Ու եթե մանավանդ երեխա տարիքում  այդ անպաշպան տիրույթ  հարվածները  շատ են, մարդ դառնում է էսպես ասած "ինտրովերտ":

Բոլորս էլ ունենք ինտրովերտ *Տիրույթներ*, քանզի ոչ մեկն էլ ալմազից չի, ու վախ թե ուշ կամ կոտրվածքներ է ունենում ավելի "ամուր մատրերյալից" :

Հիմա, ինչու՞ է ԱՄՆ-ը և ընդանրապես հյուսաիսային ամերիկյան այդքան "բաց": Որովհետև հասարակությունն է իր բնույթով Բաց ու շատ կարևևոր է  *Պաշպանված*: Պաշպանված է նախ հասարակության նորմերով, ու հետո շատ խիստ ձև Պետական պաշպնական ապարատով: Պաշպանված է նախ և առաջ մանկապարտեզում ու դպրոցում, որը ամենակարևոր, բազիսային  էտապներն են մարդու  կյանքի:  Շատ ավելի պաշպանված, քան Եվրոպայում է, էլ չասեմ Ասիայի ու Լատինական Ամերիկայի մասին: 
Էսպես ասեմ-  Մարդ հնարավորություն ունի առանց հարվածներ ընդունելու *բացվել*,  լինել "էքստրավերտ" ու ոչ մեկը իրեն առաջին հերթին ֆիզիկական ու բարոյական հարվածներ չի կարող հասցնել /չհաշված ռեալ կյանքում եղած բացառությունները /: 

*Էքստավերտությունը - դա ամբողջ օրը սրա նրա հետ խոսալը չի, այլ հոգին իր խորությամբ արտաքին աշխարհի առաջ բացելը:*
Այո, ամերիկայում դրան կարող ես հանդիպել շատ հաճախ:  Ինչ իմ հետ պատահեց հենց շաբաթ օրը, երբ մի շատ հեռու ծանոթ, նախկինում ավստրիացու-իտալացու-իսպանաց սերունդ, ով շատ հաջողակ միջին բիզնեմեն է հիմա, ֆիտնեսում մոտ ժամ ու կես բացեց իր հոգու պարունակությունը իմ առաջ: ՈՒ ճիշտն ասած  չգիտեմ, թե ինչի դա արեց: Իսկ ես շատ ուշադիր  իրեն լսում էի: Իսկապես հետաքրքիր էր լսել Նորմալ Մարդու կյանքի պատմությունները ու իրեն հուզող աշխարհի մասին ներիքն խմորումենրը ու մտորումները:

Ասեմ, որ սենց Բացություն երբևէ ոչ մի հայից լսած չկամ, անգամ իմ մոտիկ մարդկանցից:


Ըստ էս բնորոշման, իմ կարծիքով, հայերս բացարձակ  ինտրավերտ ենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի շատ "պարապ վախտվա խաղալիք": Էտ "խաղալիքը" Աբովյանի վախտից շատ ա փոխվել: Հիմա էլ "թեսթեր" են լրացնում ՖԲ-ում :
> 
> Իմ համոզմամբ- ցանկացած մարդ/կենդանի էլ Արտաքին աշխարհի հետ Բաց է- հաղորդակցվող, շփվող, շոշափվող: Ու ինչքան, կախված է իր էներգետիկ վիճակից:
> Ու դա տևում է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի հանդիպում ինչ որ էտ Բացության վնասի, որը հաղթահարել չի կարողանում: Այդ վնասից հետո շատերը չեն կարողանում գտնել ուրիշ ճանապարհ, քան էտ ներքին "շլագբաունը"  փակել ու պրծ:
> Ու եթե մանավանդ երեխա տարիքում  այդ անպաշպան տիրույթ  հարվածները  շատ են, մարդ դառնում է էսպես ասած "ինտրովերտ":
> 
> Բոլորս էլ ունենք ինտրովերտ *Տիրույթներ*, քանզի ոչ մեկն էլ ալմազից չի, ու վախ թե ուշ կամ կոտրվածքներ է ունենում ավելի "ամուր մատրերյալից" :
> 
> Հիմա, ինչու՞ է ԱՄՆ-ը և ընդանրապես հյուսաիսային ամերիկյան այդքան "բաց": Որովհետև հասարակությունն է իր բնույթով Բաց ու շատ կարևևոր է  *Պաշպանված*: Պաշպանված է նախ հասարակության նորմերով, ու հետո շատ խիստ ձև Պետական պաշպնական ապարատով: Շատ ավելի պաշպանված, քան Եվրոպայում է, էլ չասեմ Ասիայի ու Լատինական Ամերիկայի մասին:
> ...


Ահամ, մեկ էլ Հայաստանն ա պաշտպանված պետություն կամ էլ Հնդկաստանը:

Իսկ Դանիան ԱՄՆ-ից շատ ավելի պաշտպանված ու անվտանգ ա:

Էքստրավերտներն էլ իրենց հոգին չեն բացում ուրիշների առաջ: Սաղ հարցը հենց էդ ա, որ տիպիկ էքստրավերտը շփվող ա, բայց խիստ մակերեսային: Իսկ ինտրովերտը շփվող չի, բայց ում հետ շփվում ա, մինչև վերջ բացվում ա:

Ինտրովերտությանն էլ պետք չի վերաբերվել որպես մի բանի, որ «սխալ» ա գնացել, դա էլ մարդ լինելու բնական ձև ա: Ի վերջո, եթե չլինեին ինտրովերտներ, չէր լինի գիտություն ու արվեստ, մարդկությունն էլ առաջ չէր գնա:

----------


## anslov

> եթե չլինեին ինտրովերտներ, չէր լինի գիտություն ու արվեստ, մարդկությունն էլ առաջ չէր գնա:


??????????

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ??????????


Որպես կանոն, մինչ էքստրավերտները դրսերում սոցիալիզացվում են, ինտրովերտները լաբորատորիաներում ու արվեստանոցներում գիշերներ են լուսացնում: Ուզում եմ ասել՝ հիմնականում ինտրովերտներն արվեստագետներ ու գիտնականներ են, էքստրավերտներն էլ ընտրում են էնպիսի մասնագիտություններ, որտեղ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու կարիք կա: Ու էլի. որպես կանոն, բայց էքստրավերտ գիտնականներ էլ են լինում, ինտրովերտ մանկապարտեզի դաստիարակներ էլ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարծում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ է մարդկանց բաժանել մեծամիտների, համեստների ու դրանց արանքում ընկածների :Ճ

----------


## anslov

> Կարծում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ է մարդկանց բաժանել մեծամիտների, համեստների ու դրանց արանքում ընկածների :Ճ


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճշգրիտ է խոսալ երևույթների մասին, ու ասել, թե որ երևույթից կոնկրետ մարդու կոնկրետ վարքում ինչքան չափաբաժինն է Տվյալ Երևույթից:

Ավելի պարզ ասած, մարդը հոգին դա տակառ է, իսկ մեջի լցված հեղուկները  - երևույները:
Ժամանակի տվյալ պահին տվյալ գործողության դրդողները հոգու կողմից հենց էտ հեղուկների Տվյալ պահի կոնցենտրացիան է ու մեկ էլ լուծողականությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճշգրիտ է խոսալ երևույթների մասին, ու ասել, թե որ երևույթից կոնկրետ մարդու կոնկրետ վարքում ինչքան չափաբաժինն է Տվյալ Երևույթից:
> 
> Ավելի պարզ ասած, մարդը հոգին դա տակառ է, իսկ մեջի լցված հեղուկները  - երևույները:
> Ժամանակի տվյալ պահին տվյալ գործողության դրդողները հոգու կողմից հենց էտ հեղուկների Տվյալ պահի կոնցենտրացիան է ու մեկ էլ լուծողականությունը:


Մենք 21-րդ դարում ենք

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2016), Վոլտերա (19.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հետաքրքիր բան եմ ուզում պատմել: Ուրեմն իմ կյանքի տարբեր փուլերում հանդիպել եմ մարդկանց, որոնց մասին ասում են՝ էս մարդիկ սոցիալ հմտություններ չունեն: Ամեն անգամ շշմել եմ, որ տենց բան են ասել, որովհետև ինձ համար էդ մարդիկ միշտ եղել են ամենահետաքրքիր զրուցակիցները:

Էս վերջերս էլ էդպես մեկին հանդիպեցի մեր ամբիոնից, լանչի ժամանակ ահագին զրուցեցինք, կատակեցինք, հետո կողքից ասեցին՝ ինքը չունի սոցիալ հմտություններ: Հիմա նստած մտածում եմ, թե էդ մարդիկ ինչ ընդհանրություններ ունեն: Նրանք բոլորը առանց small talk-ի, առանց դատարկաբանությունների միանգամից հետաքրքիր ու խորը թեմայի են անցնում, ինչը, փաստորեն, ընդունելի վարքագիծ չի համարվում: Էդ մարդկանցից մեկին, որ հանդիպել էի Ֆինլանդիայում, նույնիսկ հոգեթերապիայի գնացել, որ «բուժվի»: 

Ինտրովերտի տեսանկյունից էս ամենին նայելիս ես էդ մարդկանց տեսնում եմ ուղղակի որպես ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտների, որոնց համար small talk-ն էնքան տհաճ ա, որ ուղղակի ահավոր բեռ ա ամեն անգամ դրանով զբաղվելը: Արդյունքում՝ կա՛մ ժամերով սուսուփուս կանգնում են, կա՛մ եթե իրենց հետաքրքրող թեմա են գտնում, սկսում են խոսել:

Ինձ թվում ա՝ հասարակությունը լուրջ վերանայելու կարիք ունի, թե ինչն ա ընդունելի վարքագիծ, ինչը՝ չէ: Ասենք, ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ անընդունելի բան կա, երբ մեկը մոտենում ա, բարև-բարլուսից հետո միանգամից անցնում թեմաների, ինչպիսիք են արհեստական բանականությունը, թարգմանիչ տեխնոլոգիաները, օդանավակայանի գրախանութից առած գրքի բովանդակությունը, իմիգրացիան և այլն:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.12.2016), Progart (19.03.2017), Արշակ (10.12.2016), Ուլուանա (10.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

StrangeLittleGirl, հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, մասամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա տենց մարդանց սովորաբար պակասում ա անկաշկանդությունը ու անմիջականությունը (կամ դրա իմիտացիան) ու իրականում հենց էդ պատճառով են իրանք համարվում, որ  սոցիալ հմտություններ չունեն, ոչ թե small talk չանելու պատճառով․ small talk չանելը հաճախ հետևանք ա անմիջականության ու անկաշկանդության պակասի։ 
Երբ էնքան անմիջական ու անկաշկանդ ես, որ հեշտությամբ շրջապատիդ հաղորդակցում ես էս պահին գլխումդ եղած էմոցիաները ու մանր ու մեծ մտքերը, ինքն իրան առաջանում ա և՛ սմոլ, և՛ բիգ թոք  :Smile:  ՈՒ էդպիսի մարդկանց հետ բոլորը սիրում են շփվել։ Մի խոսքով, երևի թե սոցիալ հմտությունը ընդհանրապես տվյալ մարդու հետ հաղորդակցման հեշտությունն ա‎, ոչ թե  հենց small talk–ը։
Այլ հարց ա, որ էն մարդիկ, որ համարվում են թե  բարձր սոցիալ հմտություններ ունեն, հաճախ ոչ թե անկեղծորեն անմիջական ու անկաշկանդ են, այլ իրականում վարպետորեն կազմակերպված small talk–ի միջոցով անմիջականության տպավորություն են ստեղծում՝ իրականում էդպիսին չլինելով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl, հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, մասամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա տենց մարդանց սովորաբար պակասում ա անկաշկանդությունը ու անմիջականությունը (կամ դրա իմիտացիան) ու իրականում հենց էդ պատճառով են իրանք համարվում, որ  սոցիալ հմտություններ չունեն, ոչ թե small talk չանելու պատճառով․ small talk չանելը հաճախ հետևանք ա անմիջականության ու անկաշկանդության պակասի։ 
> Երբ էնքան անմիջական ու անկաշկանդ ես, որ հեշտությամբ շրջապատիդ հաղորդակցում ես էս պահին գլխումդ եղած էմոցիաները ու մանր ու մեծ մտքերը, ինքն իրան առաջանում ա և՛ սմոլ, և՛ բիգ թոք  ՈՒ էդպիսի մարդկանց հետ բոլորը սիրում են շփվել։ Մի խոսքով, երևի թե սոցիալ հմտությունը ընդհանրապես տվյալ մարդու հետ հաղորդակցման հեշտությունն ա‎, ոչ թե  հենց small talk–ը։
> Այլ հարց ա, որ էն մարդիկ, որ համարվում են թե  բարձր սոցիալ հմտություններ ունեն, հաճախ ոչ թե անկեղծորեն անմիջական ու անկաշկանդ են, այլ իրականում վարպետորեն կազմակերպված small talk–ի միջոցով անմիջականության տպավորություն են ստեղծում՝ իրականում էդպիսին չլինելով։


Չէ, հենց էդ ա, խոսակցության բովանդակությունը նկատի ունենալով են ասում, որ էդ մարդը չունի սոցիալ հմտություններ: Նույն էս վերջին դեպքի հետ կապված, երբ լանչի ժամանակ իմիգրացիայի մասին զրույցի էի բռնվել էդ մարդու հետ, ու տերմինոլոգիայի վրա կայֆեր էինք բռնում, կոլեգաս, որ կողքից լսում էր, քաշեց մի կողմ, ասեց, որ սոցիալ հմտություններ չունի, թե՝ գիտե՞ս, իմացավ, որ քաղաքացիության քննություն եմ հանձնելու, էկավ, սկսեց խոսել էդ թեմայով: Ու ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ես էդ մարդուն ընկալել եմ որպես մեր ամբիոնի ամենաշփվող մարդկանցից մեկը, իսկ մյուսներն իրան նայում եմ որպես մեկի, ով չգիտի՝ ինչի մասին կարելի ա խոսել, ինչի մասին՝ չէ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, հենց էդ ա, խոսակցության բովանդակությունը նկատի ունենալով են ասում, որ էդ մարդը չունի սոցիալ հմտություններ: Նույն էս վերջին դեպքի հետ կապված, երբ լանչի ժամանակ իմիգրացիայի մասին զրույցի էի բռնվել էդ մարդու հետ, ու տերմինոլոգիայի վրա կայֆեր էինք բռնում, կոլեգաս, որ կողքից լսում էր, քաշեց մի կողմ, ասեց, որ սոցիալ հմտություններ չունի, թե՝ գիտե՞ս, իմացավ, որ քաղաքացիության քննություն եմ հանձնելու, էկավ, սկսեց խոսել էդ թեմայով: Ու ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ես էդ մարդուն ընկալել եմ որպես մեր ամբիոնի ամենաշփվող մարդկանցից մեկը, իսկ մյուսներն իրան նայում եմ որպես մեկի, ով չգիտի՝ ինչի մասին կարելի ա խոսել, ինչի մասին՝ չէ:


Ճիշտն ասած էնքան էլ չպատկերացրեցի իրավիճակը, բայց ամեն դեպքում մի հատ դեպքով կամ մի հոգու կարծիքով դժվար ա ընդհանրացնելը։ Մի քիչ լայն թեմա ա երկու բառով նկարագրելու համար, բայց ասենք Շվեդիայում ընդհանրապես աշխատանքային միջավայրում անձնական կարծիքներ արտահայտելը լավ չի դիտվում, որտև աշխատանքային միջավայրում իրանք ձգտում են խմբակային գործել ու իրարից չառանձնանալ։ Իսկ անձնական կարծիքները տարբեր են լինում ու կարող են առանձնացնող գործոն դառնալ։ Էդ պատճառով իրանք նախընտրում են աշխատանքային միջավայրում հիմնականում աշխատանքային թեմաներից խոսել ու զուտ փաստեր արձանագրել առանց խնդրահարույց թեմաներով կարծիքներով տարվելու։ Ըստ այդմ, էն մարդը, որ գործի տեղը էմիգրացիայի վերաբերյալ կարծիքներ ա հայտնում կարա դիտվի որպես սոցիալ ըմտություններ չունեցող մարդ  :Jpit:  Էդ էլ խիստ ինտրովերտ Շվեդիայում։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած էնքան էլ չպատկերացրեցի իրավիճակը, բայց ամեն դեպքում մի հատ դեպքով կամ մի հոգու կարծիքով դժվար ա ընդհանրացնելը։ Մի քիչ լայն թեմա ա երկու բառով նկարագրելու համար, բայց ասենք Շվեդիայում ընդհանրապես աշխատանքային միջավայրում անձնական կարծիքներ արտահայտելը լավ չի դիտվում, որտև աշխատանքային միջավայրում իրանք ձգտում են խմբակային գործել ու իրարից չառանձնանալ։ Իսկ անձնական կարծիքները տարբեր են լինում ու կարող են առանձնացնող գործոն դառնալ։ Էդ պատճառով իրանք նախընտրում են աշխատանքային միջավայրում հիմնականում աշխատանքային թեմաներից խոսել ու զուտ փաստեր արձանագրել առանց խնդրահարույց թեմաներով կարծիքներով տարվելու։ Ըստ այդմ, էն մարդը, որ գործի տեղը էմիգրացիայի վերաբերյալ կարծիքներ ա հայտնում կարա դիտվի որպես սոցիալ ըմտություններ չունեցող մարդ  Էդ էլ խիստ ինտրովերտ Շվեդիայում։


Չէ, Դանիայում լանչերի ժամանակ շատ են մարդիկ անցնում գործի հետ կապ չունեցող խոսակցությունների՝ սկսած սերիալներից, վերջացրած էրեխեքի դաստիարակությամբ։ Բայց որ տենց հենց էնպես քեզ ոչ էնքան ծանոթ մարդը հանկարծ հետաքրքիր թեմա գտնի, սկսի հարցեր տալ, այ դա համարում են սոցիալ հմտությունների բացակայություն։ Ու էս օրինակները որ ասում եմ, տարբեր երկրներում ու սեթինգներում են էղել։ Ասենք, արհեստական բանականությունից մի ֆինն սկսել ա հետս խոսել Ֆինլանդիայում իր եղբոր տղայի կնունքի ժամանակ։ Կամ իմ սերբ ընկերներից մեկը Գերմանիայում էր զանազան թեմաներից խորանում։ Մյուս դեպքն էլ անգլիացի էր։

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, Դանիայում լանչերի ժամանակ շատ են մարդիկ անցնում գործի հետ կապ չունեցող խոսակցությունների՝ սկսած սերիալներից, վերջացրած էրեխեքի դաստիարակությամբ։ Բայց որ տենց հենց էնպես քեզ ոչ էնքան ծանոթ մարդը հանկարծ հետաքրքիր թեմա գտնի, սկսի հարցեր տալ, այ դա համարում են սոցիալ հմտությունների բացակայություն։ Ու էս օրինակները որ ասում եմ, տարբեր երկրներում ու սեթինգներում են էղել։ Ասենք, արհեստական բանականությունից մի ֆինն սկսել ա հետս խոսել Ֆինլանդիայում իր եղբոր տղայի կնունքի ժամանակ։ Կամ իմ սերբ ընկերներից մեկը Գերմանիայում էր զանազան թեմաներից խորանում։ Մյուս դեպքն էլ անգլիացի էր։


ՈՒ էդ բոլոր դեպքերում իրանց ուրիշները համարում էին սոցիալ հմտություններ չունեցո՞ղ։ ՈՒ էդպիսին համարելու պատճառաբանությունը հենց էդ թեմաներով խոսելն է՞ր‎։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒ էդ բոլոր դեպքերում իրանց ուրիշները համարում էին սոցիալ հմտություններ չունեցո՞ղ։ ՈՒ էդպիսին համարելու պատճառաբանությունը հենց էդ թեմաներով խոսելն է՞ր‎։


Հա: Ու ես պատկերացնում եմ՝ էս թեմայում գրող սաղ ինտրովերտներին էլ սոցիալ հմտություն չունեցող կանվանեն, եթե բոլոր տեսակի small talk-երը թողած միանգամից սկսեն իրանց հետաքրքրող թեմաներով խոսել:

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա: Ու ես պատկերացնում եմ՝ էս թեմայում գրող սաղ ինտրովերտներին էլ սոցիալ հմտություն չունեցող կանվանեն, եթե բոլոր տեսակի small talk-երը թողած միանգամից սկսեն իրանց հետաքրքրող թեմաներով խոսել:


Նայի, եթե օրինակ գիտես որ կոլեգադ, որի հետ ամեն օր իրար կողք նստած գործ եք անում, հետաքրքրված ա արհեստական ինտելեկտով, դու կարող ա առավոտ մտնես գործի ու առանց բարև բարլուսի իրան ասես․ «բա տեսա՞ր, էն արհեստական ինտելեկտով ծրագիրը ոնց աշխարհի լավագույն Գո խաղացողին երեկ կրեց» ու խորանաք էդ թեմայով չէ՞։ ՈՒ էդ լրիվ նորմալ ա‎։ Որտև երկուսդ էլ գիտեք որ էդ թեմայով խիստ հետաքրքրված եք։
Բայց եթե մտնում ես մի անծանոթ միջավայր, ասենք ինչ–որ երեկույթ ա, ու սուս փուս լռվում ես մինչև չգտնես մեկին որ ԱԻ–ի թեմայով կարա հետդ խոսա, կամ էլ անծանոթ մեկին բռնում ու առանց բարև–բարլուսի խորանում ես ԱԻ–ի թեմայով, էդ սոցիալ հմտության պակաս ա արտահայտում։ Որովհետև նախ և առաջ ի՞նչ իմացար որ դեմիդ մարդը էդ թեմայով հետաքրքրված ա ու ուզում ա հիմա խոսի էդ մասին, որ քյասար խորացար։ 
Եթե չես կարում մարդկանց հետ խոսես, քանի դեռ չես բռնացրել էդ թեմայով հետաքրքրվածի, էդ էլ ա սոցիալ հմտության պակաս։ Որովհետև մարդիկ սովորաբար հաճույք են ստանում ոչ միայն խորացած վերացական թեմաներից խոսելուց, այլ զուտ իրար ներկայությունից ուրախանում են, էդ պահի իրավիճակի, միջավայրի իրանց ընկալումներն են կիսում, մանր–մունր դեսից դենից խոսելով ջան են ասում ջան էն լսում, մեկը մյուսի մասին իմանում են քիչ–քիչ ու գուցե հետո ընդհանուր վերացական թեմա գտնեն, որով երկուսն էլ ոգևորված են խոսել։
Էդ թեթև զրույցը, որը սովորաբար տվյալ միջավայրին ա վերաբերվում որում էս պահին գտնվում ես, դիմացդ գտնվող մարդու որպիսությունով անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրվելը, տպավորություններ կիսելը, կատակելը որը ջերմ մթնոլորտ ա ձևավորում մարդկանց միջև, հենց small talk ա դառնում։ ՈՒ էդ բնական շփում ա մարդկանց միջև ու գոնե էդ մակարդակով ցանկացած մարդու հետ հաղորդակցվել, ջերմություն փոխանակել ու ներքին կապ ստեղծելը եթե չես կարում, ուրեմն սոցիալ հմտություններդ լավ չեն զարգացած։ Որտև ԱԻ–ից բոլորը չեն հետաքրքրված ու նման ավելի բարդ թեմաներով ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունենալը ոչ միշտ կարա լինի, բայց էն վերը նշածս պարզ հաղորդակցումը ամեն մարդու հետ էլ կարաս անես ու էդ պարզ հաղորդակցումը նաև ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունեցողներ գտնելու ճանապարհ ու ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ ա բացում։ 

Հակառակ դեպքում կամ սկսելու ես խորանալ բարդ ու վերացական թեմաների մեջ առանց իմանալու տվյալ մարդուն էդ հետաքրքիր ա թե չէ, կամ էլ հույսդ էն ա որ ուրիշները էդ թեմաներին կանցնեն դու էլ հետո կմիանաս։ Իսկ տենց հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ կապվելու հնարավորությունը ավելի քիչ ա, քան վերը նկարագրածս small-talk–ով տարբերակում։

----------

Ուլուանա (10.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս ինչ դեպրեսիչ թեմա եք քննարկում...  :Cray:  Դարդերս իրար տվեցիք  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայի, եթե օրինակ գիտես որ կոլեգադ, որի հետ ամեն օր իրար կողք նստած գործ եք անում, հետաքրքրված ա արհեստական ինտելեկտով, դու կարող ա առավոտ մտնես գործի ու առանց բարև բարլուսի իրան ասես․ «բա տեսա՞ր, էն արհեստական ինտելեկտով ծրագիրը ոնց աշխարհի լավագույն Գո խաղացողին երեկ կրեց» ու խորանաք էդ թեմայով չէ՞։ ՈՒ էդ լրիվ նորմալ ա‎։ Որտև երկուսդ էլ գիտեք որ էդ թեմայով խիստ հետաքրքրված եք։
> Բայց եթե մտնում ես մի անծանոթ միջավայր, ասենք ինչ–որ երեկույթ ա, ու սուս փուս լռվում ես մինչև չգտնես մեկին որ ԱԻ–ի թեմայով կարա հետդ խոսա, կամ էլ անծանոթ մեկին բռնում ու առանց բարև–բարլուսի խորանում ես ԱԻ–ի թեմայով, էդ սոցիալ հմտության պակաս ա արտահայտում։ Որովհետև նախ և առաջ ի՞նչ իմացար որ դեմիդ մարդը էդ թեմայով հետաքրքրված ա ու ուզում ա հիմա խոսի էդ մասին, որ քյասար խորացար։ 
> Եթե չես կարում մարդկանց հետ խոսես, քանի դեռ չես բռնացրել էդ թեմայով հետաքրքրվածի, էդ էլ ա սոցիալ հմտության պակաս։ Որովհետև մարդիկ սովորաբար հաճույք են ստանում ոչ միայն խորացած վերացական թեմաներից խոսելուց, այլ զուտ իրար ներկայությունից ուրախանում են, էդ պահի իրավիճակի, միջավայրի իրանց ընկալումներն են կիսում, մանր–մունր դեսից դենից խոսելով ջան են ասում ջան էն լսում, մեկը մյուսի մասին իմանում են քիչ–քիչ ու գուցե հետո ընդհանուր վերացական թեմա գտնեն, որով երկուսն էլ ոգևորված են խոսել։
> Էդ թեթև զրույցը, որը սովորաբար տվյալ միջավայրին ա վերաբերվում որում էս պահին գտնվում ես, դիմացդ գտնվող մարդու որպիսությունով անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրվելը, տպավորություններ կիսելը, կատակելը որը ջերմ մթնոլորտ ա ձևավորում մարդկանց միջև, հենց small talk ա դառնում։ ՈՒ էդ բնական շփում ա մարդկանց միջև ու գոնե էդ մակարդակով ցանկացած մարդու հետ հաղորդակցվել, ջերմություն փոխանակել ու ներքին կապ ստեղծելը եթե չես կարում, ուրեմն սոցիալ հմտություններդ լավ չեն զարգացած։ Որտև ԱԻ–ից բոլորը չեն հետաքրքրված ու նման ավելի բարդ թեմաներով ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունենալը ոչ միշտ կարա լինի, բայց էն վերը նշածս պարզ հաղորդակցումը ամեն մարդու հետ էլ կարաս անես ու էդ պարզ հաղորդակցումը նաև ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ ունեցողներ գտնելու ճանապարհ ու ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ ա բացում։ 
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում կամ սկսելու ես խորանալ բարդ ու վերացական թեմաների մեջ առանց իմանալու տվյալ մարդուն էդ հետաքրքիր ա թե չէ, կամ էլ հույսդ էն ա որ ուրիշները էդ թեմաներին կանցնեն դու էլ հետո կմիանաս։ Իսկ տենց հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ կապվելու հնարավորությունը ավելի քիչ ա, քան վերը նկարագրածս small-talk–ով տարբերակում։


Հենց էդ ա, դու էս հարցին լրիվ էքստրավերտի տեսանկյունից ես նայում  :Jpit:  Ինտրովերտներիս համար էդ թեթև ջերմ մթնոլորտը հեչ էլ թեթև ու ջերմ չի, բայց հաճախ սոցիալական հմտություններ ունենալու պատճառով մերվում ենք էդ միջավայրերին, կողքինը չի նկատում, որ մենք էնքան էլ չենք ուրախանում տենց թեմաներով խոսելիս։ Իսկ էսպես կոչված սոցիալական հմտություններ չունեցողները միանգամից անցնում են հետաքրքիր թեմաների։ Ասենք, պատահական մարդու չեն բռնում, սկսում լուրջ թեմաներից խոսել։ Նույն էդ արհեստական ինտելեկտի մասով էդ տղան հարցրեց՝ ի՞նչ մասնագետ ես, ասեցի, ու սկսեցինք իմ ու իրա մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից արհեստական բանականություն քննարկել։ Արդյունքում՝ անծանոթ միջավայրում ժամերով small talk-ից խուսափեցի, ժամանակը հետաքրքիր անցավ: Բայց կողքից ասում են, որ մարդը սոցիալ հմտություններ չունի: Ու հավատացած եմ, որ ես էլ գնամ անծանոթ մարդու հետ բարև-բարլուսից հետո սկսեմ լուրջ թեմաներից խոսել, իմ մասին էլ կասեն՝ սոցիալ հմտություն չունի: Էն ա որ ինձ ստիպելով ժամերով եղանակից ու այլ դեբիլություններից եմ խոսում, ինչ ա թե միջավայրը տենց ա պարտադրում:

----------

CactuSoul (14.12.2016), Ուլուանա (10.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հենց էդ ա, դու էս հարցին լրիվ էքստրավերտի տեսանկյունից ես նայում  Ինտրովերտներիս համար էդ թեթև ջերմ մթնոլորտը հեչ էլ թեթև ու ջերմ չի, բայց հաճախ սոցիալական հմտություններ ունենալու պատճառով մերվում ենք էդ միջավայրերին, կողքինը չի նկատում, որ մենք էնքան էլ չենք ուրախանում տենց թեմաներով խոսելիս։ Իսկ էսպես կոչված սոցիալական հմտություններ չունեցողները միանգամից անցնում են հետաքրքիր թեմաների։ Ասենք, պատահական մարդու չեն բռնում, սկսում լուրջ թեմաներից խոսել։ Նույն էդ արհեստական ինտելեկտի մասով էդ տղան հարցրեց՝ ի՞նչ մասնագետ ես, ասեցի, ու սկսեցինք իմ ու իրա մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից արհեստական բանականություն քննարկել։ Արդյունքում՝ անծանոթ միջավայրում ժամերով small talk-ից խուսափեցի, ժամանակը հետաքրքիր անցավ: Բայց կողքից ասում են, որ մարդը սոցիալ հմտություններ չունի: Ու հավատացած եմ, որ ես էլ գնամ անծանոթ մարդու հետ բարև-բարլուսից հետո սկսեմ լուրջ թեմաներից խոսել, իմ մասին էլ կասեն՝ սոցիալ հմտություն չունի: Էն ա որ ինձ ստիպելով ժամերով եղանակից ու այլ դեբիլություններից եմ խոսում, ինչ ա թե միջավայրը տենց ա պարտադրում:


Ես էլ էի կարդալիս մտածում՝ էս լրիվ էքստրավերտի տեսանկյունից ա  :LOL: ։ 

Ժող, մի հատ ինձ համար կսահմանե՞ք, թե էդ սոցիալական հմտություն կոչվածն ինչ ա վերջապես, իմանամ՝ ես դրանից գոնե մի քիչ ունեմ, թե լրիվ եմ զրո  :Jpit: ։ Էս ձեր գրառումները կարդալով, ոնց հասկանում եմ, լրիվ անհույս եմ...  ::}:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ էի կարդալիս մտածում՝ էս լրիվ էքստրավերտի տեսանկյունից ա ։ 
> 
> Ժող, մի հատ ինձ համար կսահմանե՞ք, թե էդ սոցիալական հմտություն կոչվածն ինչ ա վերջապես, իմանամ՝ ես դրանից գոնե մի քիչ ունեմ, թե լրիվ եմ զրո ։ Էս ձեր գրառումները կարդալով, ոնց հասկանում եմ, լրիվ անհույս եմ...


Որ իմանաս, ինձ էլ ասա:  :Jpit:  Իմ հասկանալով՝ սոցիալական հմտություն=էքստրավերտի պես պահելու հմտություններ ։))

----------


## Արշակ

> Հենց էդ ա, դու էս հարցին լրիվ էքստրավերտի տեսանկյունից ես նայում  Ինտրովերտներիս համար էդ թեթև ջերմ մթնոլորտը հեչ էլ թեթև ու ջերմ չի, բայց հաճախ սոցիալական հմտություններ ունենալու պատճառով մերվում ենք էդ միջավայրերին, կողքինը չի նկատում, որ մենք էնքան էլ չենք ուրախանում տենց թեմաներով խոսելիս։ Իսկ էսպես կոչված սոցիալական հմտություններ չունեցողները միանգամից անցնում են հետաքրքիր թեմաների։ Ասենք, պատահական մարդու չեն բռնում, սկսում լուրջ թեմաներից խոսել։ Նույն էդ արհեստական ինտելեկտի մասով էդ տղան հարցրեց՝ ի՞նչ մասնագետ ես, ասեցի, ու սկսեցինք իմ ու իրա մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից արհեստական բանականություն քննարկել։ Արդյունքում՝ անծանոթ միջավայրում ժամերով small talk-ից խուսափեցի, ժամանակը հետաքրքիր անցավ: Բայց կողքից ասում են, որ մարդը սոցիալ հմտություններ չունի: Ու հավատացած եմ, որ ես էլ գնամ անծանոթ մարդու հետ բարև-բարլուսից հետո սկսեմ լուրջ թեմաներից խոսել, իմ մասին էլ կասեն՝ սոցիալ հմտություն չունի: Էն ա որ ինձ ստիպելով ժամերով եղանակից ու այլ դեբիլություններից եմ խոսում, ինչ ա թե միջավայրը տենց ա պարտադրում:


 Դե ես չեմ ասում թե պետք ա ժամերով դատարկաբանել  :LOL:  Բայց օրինակ որ իրար մասնագիտություններից հարցուփորձ չանեիք, չէիք էլ սկսի չէ՞ արհեստական բանականություն քննարկել։ ՈՒ վաբշե ես չեմ ասում թե պետք չի խորանալ հետաքրքիր թեմաների մեջ։ Ես ինքս տիպիկ խորացող եմ  :Smile:  ՈՒ ես էլ small talk–ից վատ եմ ահագին, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ small talk–ը ավելի լայն դուռ ա դեպի փիլիսոփայելու թեմաներ ու ընդհանրապես վատ բան չի, եթե ժամերով դատարկ բլա–բլայի չի վերածվում։

Ի դեպ, իմ թիմում մի գործընկեր ունեի, որ իրար հետ ընդմիջումներին, կոֆե–թեյի ընթացքում հաճախ խորանում ենք տարբեր թեմաներով, մի անգամ տենց խոհանոցում նստած չեմ հիշում ինչից էինք խոսում, ուրիշ բաժնից մի տղա մտավ ներս, մեկ էլ ծիծաղելով ասում ա․ «Ձեզ ինչքան տեսնում եմ, միշտ ինչ–որ փախած թեմաների մեջ եք խորացած»  :Jpit:  Հիմա ըստ քեզ, ինքը դրանից հետո եզրակացրեց, որ երկուսս էլ սոցիալ հմտություններ չունե՞նք  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Բյուր չգիտեմ քո կոլեգաները ոնց են պատկերացնում սոցիալ հմտությունները, բայց ինձ թվում ա մի քիչ տարօրինակ պատկերացումներ ունեն  :Jpit:  Իմ պատկերացմամբ սոցիալ հմտությունները մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալ, կապեր հաստատելու ունակությունն ա, մարդկանց խմբերում կողմնորոշվելը, խոսակցություն կամ գործողություններ առաջնորդելու, ուզածդ հունով տանելու ունակություն ու նման բաներ։ 
ՈՒ հաստատ էն չի, թե պիտի բարդ թեմաներով մարդկանց հետ չխոսես ու որ խոսակցությունները դատարաբանությունից էն կողմ չպիտի գնան  :LOL:

----------

Ներսես_AM (11.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժող, մի հատ ինձ համար կսահմանե՞ք, թե էդ սոցիալական հմտություն կոչվածն ինչ ա վերջապես, իմանամ՝ ես դրանից գոնե մի քիչ ունեմ, թե լրիվ եմ զրո ։ Էս ձեր գրառումները կարդալով, ոնց հասկանում եմ, լրիվ անհույս եմ...


Եթե այդ կոնտակտից կան որոշակի ակնկալիքներ, ապա անհրաժեշտություն է առաջանում ձեռք բերել նրա դրական տրամադրվածությունը քո հանդեպ:
Օրինակ՝ նոր աշխատավայրում..

Նման դեպքերում կարևոր է բարև բայլուսից ու եղանակի տեսությունից զատ հասկանալ, թե մարդը հատկապես ինչ հետաքրքրություններ ու նախասիրություններ ունի:
Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ավելի մեծ ոգևորությամբ է խոսում հատկապես իրեն հետաքրքրող հարցերի շուրջ..

Սա հասկանալուց հետո կարելի է, հաջորդ անգամ, էլի բարև բայլուսից հետո, մի թեթև ռեպլիկ թողել այդ թեմայով ու իրեն հնարավորություն տալ խոսել դրա մասին..
Որքան էլ որ մարդը լավ ունկնդիր լինի, միևնույն է՝ սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտելուց նա ավելի մեծ բավականություն է ստանում, քան ուրիշներինը լսելուց (եթե իհարկե ունի իր սեփական կարծիքը)..

Անկախ էն հանգամանքից, թե դու որքան ակտիվ ես մասնակցում զրույցին, եթե դու հնարավորություն ես տալիս մարդուն արտահայտվելու ու հետաքրքրություն ես ցուցաբերում իր կարծիքի նկատմամբ՝ ուշադիր լսելով ու տեղ-տեղ անպայման նշելով, թե որ մասում ես իր հետ համամիտ, այդ մարդու մոտ տպավորություն է առաջանում, որ դու հրաշալի զրուցընկեր ես ու ունես զարգացած social skills:

Շատ նուրբ սահման կա էս նկարագրածիս ու քծնանքի միջև: Չի կարելի այդ սահմանը հատել:

Բացի էս ամեն ինչից էլ կան այլ նրբություններ, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ մարդու անունը հիշելը (նույնիսկ եթե հենց նոր ծանոթացաք) ու զրույցի ժամանակ մի քանի անգամ իրեն անունով դիմելը, հաջորդ զրույցի ժամանակ մտաբերել նախորդ անգամվա իր պատմած որևէ դրվագ (ասենք՝ հիվանդ է եղել կամ գնում էր ինչ որ բան գնելու) ու հարց տալ դրա վերաբերյալ և այլն..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես չեմ ասում թե պետք ա ժամերով դատարկաբանել  Բայց օրինակ որ իրար մասնագիտություններից հարցուփորձ չանեիք, չէիք էլ սկսի չէ՞ արհեստական բանականություն քննարկել։ ՈՒ վաբշե ես չեմ ասում թե պետք չի խորանալ հետաքրքիր թեմաների մեջ։ Ես ինքս տիպիկ խորացող եմ  ՈՒ ես էլ small talk–ից վատ եմ ահագին, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ small talk–ը ավելի լայն դուռ ա դեպի փիլիսոփայելու թեմաներ ու ընդհանրապես վատ բան չի, եթե ժամերով դատարկ բլա–բլայի չի վերածվում։
> 
> Ի դեպ, իմ թիմում մի գործընկեր ունեի, որ իրար հետ ընդմիջումներին, կոֆե–թեյի ընթացքում հաճախ խորանում ենք տարբեր թեմաներով, մի անգամ տենց խոհանոցում նստած չեմ հիշում ինչից էինք խոսում, ուրիշ բաժնից մի տղա մտավ ներս, մեկ էլ ծիծաղելով ասում ա․ «Ձեզ ինչքան տեսնում եմ, միշտ ինչ–որ փախած թեմաների մեջ եք խորացած»  Հիմա ըստ քեզ, ինքը դրանից հետո եզրակացրեց, որ երկուսս էլ սոցիալ հմտություններ չունե՞նք


Մի բան ա, երբ առաջին թեթև հարցից հետո սկսում ես ինչ-որ թեմայով խորանալ, մի ուրիշ բան ա, երբ մինչև small talk-ի սաղ հարցերի դիմաց պտիչկա չես դնում, չես անցնում լուրջ հարցերի: Ինչ խոսք, նաև գիտելիք ա պետք մարդու մասին մենակ մի բան իմանալուց հետո կարողանալ էնպիսի թեմա գտնել, որ երկուսիդ էլ հետաքրքրի: Բայց նաև շատ հասարակություններ ուղղակի անտակտություն են համարում մարդու անունը կամ ազգությունը իմանալուց հետո պրոտոկոլային սաղ հարցերը մի կողմ թողնելն ու իրա կարծիքը հարցնել ԱՄՆ-ի ընտրությունների մասին: Օրինակ ես ամեն անգամ որևէ նոր դանիացու հանդիպելիս ահավոր ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ իրա քաղաքական հայացնքերի հետ, բայց գիտեմ, որ դա էստեղ անտակտություն ա համարվում, ու պիտի շատ խմած լինես, որ հարցնես, թե դիմացինդ ինչ կարծիքի ա վարչապետի վերջին որոշման մասին: Ու գիտեմ, որ եթե մեկին բարևից հետո ասեմ՝ բա կարդացե՞լ ես Պոլիտիկենն էսօր առավոտը, տեսե՞լ ես Լյոկեն ինչ ա ասում, միանգամից սոցիալական հմտություն չունեցողի պիտակը պատրաստ ա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մի բան ա, երբ առաջին թեթև հարցից հետո սկսում ես ինչ-որ թեմայով խորանալ, մի ուրիշ բան ա, երբ մինչև small talk-ի սաղ հարցերի դիմաց պտիչկա չես դնում, չես անցնում լուրջ հարցերի: Ինչ խոսք, նաև գիտելիք ա պետք մարդու մասին մենակ մի բան իմանալուց հետո կարողանալ էնպիսի թեմա գտնել, որ երկուսիդ էլ հետաքրքրի: Բայց նաև շատ հասարակություններ ուղղակի անտակտություն են համարում մարդու անունը կամ ազգությունը իմանալուց հետո պրոտոկոլային սաղ հարցերը մի կողմ թողնելն ու իրա կարծիքը հարցնել ԱՄՆ-ի ընտրությունների մասին: Օրինակ ես ամեն անգամ որևէ նոր դանիացու հանդիպելիս ահավոր ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ իրա քաղաքական հայացնքերի հետ, բայց գիտեմ, որ դա էստեղ անտակտություն ա համարվում, ու պիտի շատ խմած լինես, որ հարցնես, թե դիմացինդ ինչ կարծիքի ա վարչապետի վերջին որոշման մասին: Ու գիտեմ, որ եթե մեկին բարևից հետո ասեմ՝ բա կարդացե՞լ ես Պոլիտիկենն էսօր առավոտը, տեսե՞լ ես Լյոկեն ինչ ա ասում, միանգամից սոցիալական հմտություն չունեցողի պիտակը պատրաստ ա:


Ապուշ երկիր ա էլի Դանիան ասա  :Jpit:  

Բացի դրանից ես նոր ջոկեցի, որ ստեղ երբեք «սոցիալական հմտություն» տերմինը երբեք չեմ լսել։ Որտև մարդիկ դրա վրա տարա՞ծ չեն‎։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապուշ երկիր ա էլի Դանիան ասա  
> 
> Բացի դրանից ես նոր ջոկեցի, որ ստեղ երբեք «սոցիալական հմտություն» տերմինը երբեք չեմ լսել։ Որտև մարդիկ դրա վրա տարա՞ծ չեն‎։


Ներս, Դանիայի վրա բերեցի օրինակը, բայց նորից եմ ասում՝ էդ նույն բանին ուրիշ երկրներում էլ եմ ականատես եղել: Ու ի դեպ, էդ արտահայտությունը մի անգամ լսել եմ կես անգլիացի-գերմանացուց, մի անգամ՝ հենց անգլիացուց:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եկեք մի քիչ էլ խոսենք ինտրովերտ երեխաների խնդիրներից  :Rolleyes: ։

----------


## anslov

> Եկեք մի քիչ էլ խոսենք ինտրովերտ երեխաների խնդիրներից ։


Այսպիսի երեխաների խնդիրը իրենց ծնողներ են, որոնց պատճառով են երեխաները դառնում այդպիսին:

----------

Բարեկամ (14.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսպիսի երեխաների խնդիրը իրենց ծնողներ են, որոնց պատճառով են երեխաները դառնում այդպիսին:


Հետաքրքիր ա, էդ ո՞նց  :Think: ։

----------


## anslov

> Հետաքրքիր ա, էդ ո՞նց ։


Իմ կարծիքով մարդը իսկզբանե /նորածին/ բաց է, շփվող ու սոցիալական առումով ակտիվ:
Իսկ ծնողների ոչ ճիշտ վարքագծի պատճառով նա սոցիալականապես կոմպլեկսավորվում է ու դառնում ինքնամփոփ:

Իսկ որն է այդ ոչ ճիշտ վարքագիծը, ես լիաժեք չեմ կարող ասել, բայց մտածում եմ որ ինչ որ բան/բաներ ճիշտ չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով մարդը իսկզբանե /նորածին/ բաց է, շփվող ու սոցիալական առումով ակտիվ:
> Իսկ ծնողների ոչ ճիշտ վարքագծի պատճառով նա սոցիալականապես կոմպլեկսավորվում է ու դառնում ինքնամփոփ:
> 
> Իսկ որն է այդ ոչ ճիշտ վարքագիծը, ես լիաժեք չեմ կարող ասել, բայց մտածում եմ որ ինչ որ բան/բաներ ճիշտ չէ:


Չէ  :Smile:  Երեխաներ կան ի սկզբանե ավելի տարված են ինտրովերտական հոբբիներով: Ասենք, սիրում են նկարել կամ գիրք կարդալ բակում էրեխեքի հետ խաղալու փոխարեն: Ասելը, որ ինտրովերտները դաստիարակության արդյունք են ոնց որ ասես, որ մարդկանց մի խումբ սուրճ խմում է, իսկ մյուսը սուրճ չի սիրում հենց դաստիարակության պատճառով ա:

Մի հատ էլ ասեմ. ինտրովերտները կոմպլեքսավորված չեն ու հաճախ շատ էլ լավ շփվում են մարդկանց հետ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ շփումն իրանց հաճույք ա պատճառում: Ինչքա՞ն դժվար ա հասկանալը, որ մարդիկ կան, որ կարան ի սկզբանե ուղղակի չսիրեն մարդաշատ միջավայրերում գտնվել:

----------

reminilo (14.12.2016), Ուլուանա (14.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչքա՞ն դժվար ա հասկանալը, որ մարդիկ կան, որ կարան ի սկզբանե ուղղակի չսիրեն մարդաշատ միջավայրերում գտնվել:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ անհնար ա  :Jpit: : Ոնց որ ես, օրինակ, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում՝ ոնց կարող ա մարդ քաղցր չսիրի:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ անհնար ա : Ոնց որ ես, օրինակ, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում՝ ոնց կարող ա մարդ քաղցր չսիրի:


Ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու: Դաստիարակությունից է: Ի սկզբանե բոլոր երեխաներն էլ քաղցր սիրում են, բայց ծնողները ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով սկսում են նրանց վախեցնել կամ արգելել քաղցր ուտել, երեխեքն էլ անելանելի վիճակից միակ ելքը համարում են իրենց համոզելը, որ իրենք քաղցր չեն սիրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու: Դաստիարակությունից է: Ի սկզբանե բոլոր երեխաներն էլ քաղցր սիրում են, բայց ծնողները ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով սկսում են նրանց վախեցնել կամ արգելել քաղցր ուտել, երեխեքն էլ անելանելի վիճակից միակ ելքը համարում են իրենց համոզելը, որ իրենք քաղցր չեն սիրում:


Տեսությունդ չանցավ  :Jpit:  Ես առանձնապես քաղցրակեր չեմ, բայց մամաս ինձ երբևէ չի արգելել քաղցր ուտել, դեռ մի բան էլ ես եմ իրան արգելում  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Տեսությունդ չանցավ  Ես առանձնապես քաղցրակեր չեմ, բայց մամաս ինձ երբևէ չի արգելել քաղցր ուտել, դեռ մի բան էլ ես եմ իրան արգելում


Փաստորեն ես վերջերս վատ եմ հումոր անում, չի հասկացվում: Սմայլիկ էր պետք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսպիսի երեխաների խնդիրը իրենց ծնողներ են, որոնց պատճառով են երեխաները դառնում այդպիսին:


Չնայած կհամաձայնեմ էն առումով, որ ծնողները կարող են ինտրովերտ երեխաներին, օրինակ, ստիպել հյուրերի, բարեկամների առաջ արտասանել կամ երգել  :Wacko: ։ Սա մի բան է, որ համարյա բոլոր երեխաներին ծնողներն անել են տալիս ուրիշների ներկայությամբ, ինչն, իհարկե, էքստրավերտ երեխայի համար լրացուցիչ անգամ գովեստի արժանանալու ու իրեն լավ զգալու առիթ է, մինչդեռ ինտրովերտ երեխայի համար կարող է լուրջ սթրես լինել։ 

Ու ընդհանրապես ինտրովերտների համար երևի երեխա ժամանակ շատ ավելի ծանր է, քան մեծ ժամանակ, քանի որ երեխա ժամանակ շատ բաներ իրենք ընտրելու հնարավորություն չունեն, նույնիսկ դիսկոմֆորտ զգալու դեպքում ոչ միշտ են ի վիճակի բացատրելու, հասկացնելու, որ էսինչ կամ էնինչ բանը չեն ուզում անել, կամ՝ թե ինչու չեն ուզում անել։ Պլյուս՝ իրենց միայնակ են զգում հաճախ, քանի որ ակնհայտորեն տարբերվում են շրջապատից, ու իրենց կարող է թվալ, թե իրենց հետ մի բան էն չի, որ մյուս բոլորի համար հաճելի բաներից իրենք հաճույք չեն ստանում, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը։

----------

John (16.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Կարծում եմ, որ ինտրովերտության ու էքստրովերտության հատկանիշները ինչպես ծնված օրից են գալիս, էնպես էլ ձեռքբերովի են ու կարող են ժամանակի ընթացքում փոխվել կախված դաստիարակությունից ու կյանքի փորձից, ինքդ քո վրա հոգեբանական աշխատանքից և այլն։

----------


## anslov

> Չնայած կհամաձայնեմ էն առումով, որ ծնողները կարող են ինտրովերտ երեխաներին, օրինակ, ստիպել հյուրերի, բարեկամների առաջ արտասանել կամ երգել ։ Սա մի բան է, որ համարյա բոլոր երեխաներին ծնողներն անել են տալիս ուրիշների ներկայությամբ, ինչն, իհարկե, էքստրավերտ երեխայի համար լրացուցիչ անգամ գովեստի արժանանալու ու իրեն լավ զգալու առիթ է, մինչդեռ ինտրովերտ երեխայի համար կարող է լուրջ սթրես լինել։ 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես ինտրովերտների համար երևի երեխա ժամանակ շատ ավելի ծանր է, քան մեծ ժամանակ, քանի որ երեխա ժամանակ շատ բաներ իրենք ընտրելու հնարավորություն չունեն, նույնիսկ դիսկոմֆորտ զգալու դեպքում ոչ միշտ են ի վիճակի բացատրելու, հասկացնելու, որ էսինչ կամ էնինչ բանը չեն ուզում անել, կամ՝ թե ինչու չեն ուզում անել։ Պլյուս՝ իրենց միայնակ են զգում հաճախ, քանի որ ակնհայտորեն տարբերվում են շրջապատից, ու իրենց կարող է թվալ, թե իրենց հետ մի բան էն չի, որ մյուս բոլորի համար հաճելի բաներից իրենք հաճույք չեն ստանում, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը։


Համաձայն եմ, որ դեռ բավաանաչափ սոցիալականացվելու փորձ չունեցող երեխային  բռի ձևի ստիպելը շատ ծանր հետևանքերի է բերում:
Ու իմ ու քո կարծիքների տարբերությունը էս հարցում այն է, որ ես համարում եմ որ նաև դրա պատճառով երեխան դառնում է ինքամփոփ ու խուսափում է հրապարակային "ներկայաումներից": 

Նույնիսկ համոզված եմ, ճիշտ դաստիրակության ու խորը հոեբանական ուղղորդման հետևանքով ամենաինքնամփոփ մարդը կարող է դառնալ ամենա-հասարականը իր շրջապատում: 
Դրա համար պետք են ընդամնեը մի քանի շատ հաջողված փորձեր: Իսկ դրանք կազմակերպելու համար բակավանին խելք ու փորձ  է պետք ուղորդողից/ծնողից:

----------

Արշակ (16.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինտրովերսիայի՝ ժառանգական լինելու մասին գիտությունը դեռ 1969 թվից ա խոսում, դուք ասում եք՝ դաստիարակություն: Իսկ էս շատ ավելի նոր հետազոտությունը նույնիսկ ինտրովերսիայի գենետիկ մարկեր ա գտել: 

Ու ընդհանրապես բիհեվիորիզմն ահագին հնացած տեսություն ա: Մեր գենետիկայից իրականում շատ ավելի շատ բան ա կախված, քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք:

----------

Ուլուանա (18.12.2016)

----------


## Har-am

> Ինտրովերսիայի՝ ժառանգական լինելու մասին գիտությունը դեռ 1969 թվից ա խոսում, դուք ասում եք՝ դաստիարակություն: Իսկ էս շատ ավելի նոր հետազոտությունը նույնիսկ ինտրովերսիայի գենետիկ մարկեր ա գտել: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես բիհեվիորիզմն ահագին հնացած տեսություն ա: Մեր գենետիկայից իրականում շատ ավելի շատ բան ա կախված, քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք:


Ես կասեի իրենց դերն ունեն թե դաստիրակությունը, թե գենետիկան: Մարդ ծնվումա իր գենետիկային բնորոշ բնավորության գծերով ու դաստիրակությամբ հղկվումա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կասեի իրենց դերն ունեն թե դաստիրակությունը, թե գենետիկան: Մարդ ծնվումա իր գենետիկային բնորոշ բնավորության գծերով ու դաստիրակությամբ հղկվումա:


Դաստիարակությունը որոշ հարցերում դեր ունի, բայց կոնկրետ ինտրովերտության ու էքստրավերտության հարցում գենետիկան շատ ավելի կարևոր ու որոշիչ ա, քան արտաքին գործոնները, էդ թվում՝ դաստիարակությունը: Ու ոնց որ մի լավ գենետիկ ա ասել, առաջին երեխային դաստիարակելիս թունդ բիհեվիորիստ ես, երկրորդին՝ գենետիկ: Ու եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մի գիտություն էլ չլիներ, էս հարցի պատասխանը տալիս ա նաև էն փաստը, որ նույն ընտանիքում մեծացած լրիվ նույն դաստիարակությունը ստացած էրեխեքից լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են ստացվում:

----------

Ուլուանա (18.12.2016)

----------


## Har-am

> Դաստիարակությունը որոշ հարցերում դեր ունի, բայց կոնկրետ ինտրովերտության ու էքստրավերտության հարցում գենետիկան շատ ավելի կարևոր ու որոշիչ ա, քան արտաքին գործոնները, էդ թվում՝ դաստիարակությունը: Ու ոնց որ մի լավ գենետիկ ա ասել, առաջին երեխային դաստիարակելիս թունդ բիհեվիորիստ ես, երկրորդին՝ գենետիկ: Ու եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մի գիտություն էլ չլիներ, էս հարցի պատասխանը տալիս ա նաև էն փաստը, որ նույն ընտանիքում մեծացած լրիվ նույն դաստիարակությունը ստացած էրեխեքից լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են ստացվում:


Իկ կարծիքով ցանկացած մարդու մոտ անհատական մոտեցումա պահանջում ու միքիչ վիճելիա թե որ գործոննա ավելի մեծ դեր խաղում: Ես որպես ինտրովերտ գտնում եմ, որ երկու գործոններն էլ հավասար դեր ունեն

----------

Smokie (19.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իկ կարծիքով ցանկացած մարդու մոտ անհատական մոտեցումա պահանջում ու միքիչ վիճելիա թե որ գործոննա ավելի մեծ դեր խաղում: Ես որպես ինտրովերտ գտնում եմ, որ երկու գործոններն էլ հավասար դեր ունեն


Ասենք շատ լավ ա, որ դու ինչ-որ բաներ գտնում ես, բայց գրողը տանի, գիտությունն ուրիշ բան ա ցույց տալիս: Ցույց ա տալիս, որ դաստիարակությունով ու արտաքին գործոններով շատ ավելի քիչ բան կարաս փոխես, քան էն, ինչ գենետիկայով ա պայմանավորված:

----------


## Har-am

> Ասենք շատ լավ ա, որ դու ինչ-որ բաներ գտնում ես, բայց գրողը տանի, գիտությունն ուրիշ բան ա ցույց տալիս: Ցույց ա տալիս, որ դաստիարակությունով ու արտաքին գործոններով շատ ավելի քիչ բան կարաս փոխես, քան էն, ինչ գենետիկայով ա պայմանավորված:


Գիտությունը ամեն անհատի վրա փորձ չի անում: Համաձայն եմ. որ գենետիկան շատ ավելի հզոր գործոնա, բայց դա ամեն մարդու մոտ չի կարա միանշանակ լինի:

----------

Smokie (19.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտությունը ամեն անհատի վրա փորձ չի անում: Համաձայն եմ. որ գենետիկան շատ ավելի հզոր գործոնա, բայց դա ամեն մարդու մոտ չի կարա միանշանակ լինի:


Գիտությունը ներկայացուցչական ա անում փորձ, հրապարակում ա արդյունքներ, որոնք տարածվում են բոլորի վրա: Երբ գիտությունն ասում ա՝ գենետիկան շատ ավելի հզոր ա, քան դաստիարակությունը, մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա հնչում, երբ մի հոգի հայտնվում, ասում ա՝ իմ դեպքում դաստիարակությունն ավելի հզոր ա: Եթե մարդու վարքի իքս տոկոսը պայմանավորված ա գենետիկայով, ուրեմն էդպիսին ա բոլորի դեպքում, չի կարա մեկի մոտ մի քիչ շատ լինի, մի քիչ քիչ: Ոնց որ ասես՝ մեկի աչքերի կապույտ գույնը գենետիկ ա, մյուսինը՝ միջավայրով պայմանավորված:

----------


## Har-am

> Գիտությունը ներկայացուցչական ա անում փորձ, հրապարակում ա արդյունքներ, որոնք տարածվում են բոլորի վրա: Երբ գիտությունն ասում ա՝ գենետիկան շատ ավելի հզոր ա, քան դաստիարակությունը, մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա հնչում, երբ մի հոգի հայտնվում, ասում ա՝ իմ դեպքում դաստիարակությունն ավելի հզոր ա: Եթե մարդու վարքի իքս տոկոսը պայմանավորված ա գենետիկայով, ուրեմն էդպիսին ա բոլորի դեպքում, չի կարա մեկի մոտ մի քիչ շատ լինի, մի քիչ քիչ: Ոնց որ ասես՝ մեկի աչքերի կապույտ գույնը գենետիկ ա, մյուսինը՝ միջավայրով պայմանավորված:


քո ասածը տեսակետա գիտնականների մի խմբի: Ես չեմ ասում ապացուցել են, որ սենցա մեկել մեկը տեղից հելնումա ասումա չէ ես ուրիշ եմ:  Ոչ-մեկ հստակ չի կարա ասի էդ հարցի պատասխանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քո ասածը տեսակետա գիտնականների մի խմբի: Ես չեմ ասում ապացուցել են, որ սենցա մեկել մեկը տեղից հելնումա ասումա չէ ես ուրիշ եմ:  Ոչ-մեկ հստակ չի կարա ասի էդ հարցի պատասխանը:


Գիտության մեջ շատ կան վիճելի հարցեր, գիտնականներն իրար տալիս են տարիներով: Բայց էն, ինչը գիտությունը ցույց տալիս ա, տեսակետ չի, այլ կոնկրետ փաստ: Գենետիկա-միջավայր համադրության հարցն էլ էդ հարցերից ա, որ վաղուց արդեն պատասխանը գտել ա: Իրարից առանձին մեծացած երկվորյակների հետազոտությունները վկա: Ասենք, նույնիսկ շան անունն են նույն անունից դրել առանց միմյանցից ընդհանրապես որևէ տեսակի խաբար ունենալու:

----------

Har-am (18.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Դաստիարակությունը որոշ հարցերում դեր ունի, բայց կոնկրետ ինտրովերտության ու էքստրավերտության հարցում գենետիկան շատ ավելի կարևոր ու որոշիչ ա, քան արտաքին գործոնները, էդ թվում՝ դաստիարակությունը: Ու ոնց որ մի լավ գենետիկ ա ասել, առաջին երեխային դաստիարակելիս թունդ բիհեվիորիստ ես, երկրորդին՝ գենետիկ: Ու եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մի գիտություն էլ չլիներ, էս հարցի պատասխանը տալիս ա նաև էն փաստը, որ նույն ընտանիքում մեծացած լրիվ նույն դաստիարակությունը ստացած էրեխեքից լրիվ տարբեր մարդիկ են ստացվում:


Ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ այդ երեխաները լրիվ նույն դաստիրակությունն են ստանում: 
Ավելին, իմ շրջապատում, ում հետ որ ես մեծացել եմ երեխա ժամանակից, ոչ մի այդպիսի է էկզեմպլյար չեմ կարող հիշել: 
Մեծի ու փոքրի , տղայի և աղջկա, ֆիզիկապես թույլ ու ուժեղ երեխաների   դաստիրակչական  տարբորությունները  ահռելի են իմ իմացած ընտանիքներում: 
Ու դա բնական է, ու դա եղել է հազարավոր տարիներ, ու կլինի հազարավոր տարիներ, քանի դեռ կա Ընտանիքը

----------


## anslov

> Գիտությունը ամեն անհատի վրա փորձ չի անում: Համաձայն եմ. որ գենետիկան շատ ավելի հզոր գործոնա, բայց դա ամեն մարդու մոտ չի կարա միանշանակ լինի:


 :Smile:  Գիտությունը, ինչրպես և մարդու համակարգած  ամեն ինչ, ոչ միայն կատարյալ չէ, այլ նաև խիստ անկատար է: 
Գիտությանը միշտ անկատար է եղել, պակասել է Փողը: Ով որ փող տա, նրա պատվերով էլ կապացուցեն: 
Մի օր մարիխուանան թույն է,  հետո էլ նա դառնում է էլեքսիր  :LOL:  
Պարզվում է, որ էսօր օրինակ Վանկուվերում կամ Թորոնթոյում փակ հասարակական վայրերում սիգարետ ծխել արգելված է. իսկ մարիխուանան արգելված չէ  :Smile: :  
Ահա և էսօվա գիտության  ու ընդանրապես մարդկության համակարգերի արժեքը:

----------

Har-am (18.12.2016), Smokie (19.12.2016)

----------


## Har-am

> Գիտությունը, ինչրպես և մարդու համակարգած  ամեն ինչ, ոչ միայն կատարյալ չէ, այլ նաև խիստ անկատար է: 
> Գիտությանը միշտ անկատար է եղել, պակասել է Փողը: Ով որ փող տա, նրա պատվերով էլ կապացուցեն: 
> Մի օր մարիխուանան թույն է,  հետո էլ նա դառնում է էլեքսիր  
> Պարզվում է, որ էսօր օրինակ Վանկուվերում կամ Թորոնթոյում փակ հասարակական վայրերում սիգարետ ծխել արգելված է. իսկ մարիխուանան արգելված չէ :  
> Ահա և էսօվա գիտության  ու ընդանրապես մարդկության համակարգերի արժեքը:


Ես էլ եմ դա ասում :Smile:  
կա երկու տեսություն ըստ մեկի մարդը ծնվումա արդեն ձևավորված գենետիկայի հաշվին, մյուս տեսությունով էլ երեխեն ծնվումա որպես դատարկություն ու ինչ տաս կվեկալի ու կձևավորվի: Մարդիկ բացահայտումներ են անում էն բաների մեջ որ մարդկային միտքը չի կարա հասկանա, հետո անցնումա մի տաս տարի ու պարզում են էդքանել տենց չի: մարդիկ նվիրվում են գիտությանը, իսկ ավելի խելացի մարդիկ էդ նվիվողների վրա փող են աշխատում)

----------

Smokie (19.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ես էլ եմ դա ասում 
> կա երկու տեսություն ըստ մեկի մարդը ծնվումա արդեն ձևավորված գենետիկայի հաշվին, մյուս տեսությունով էլ երեխեն ծնվումա որպես դատարկություն ու ինչ տաս կվեկալի ու կձևավորվի: Մարդիկ բացահայտումներ են անում էն բաների մեջ որ մարդկային միտքը չի կարա հասկանա, հետո անցնումա մի տաս տարի ու պարզում են էդքանել տենց չի: մարդիկ նվիրվում են գիտությանը, իսկ ավելի խելացի մարդիկ էդ նվիվողների վրա փող են աշխատում)


Ավելին - մի 20 տարի առաջ գեյություն ըստ "միջազգային գիտնական բժիշկների" հիվանդություն էր, իսկ հիմա ՆՈՒՅՆ գիտնականները փրփուրը բերանին ապացուցում են, որ դա հիվանդություն չէ, այլ գիտակցված կողմնորոշում: Ավելին, քանի ամիս առաջ Թորոնթոյի համալսարանի մի տրանս գիտնական "ապացուցեց" հրապարակայնորեն որ սովորական, բնական տղամարդ-կին   սեքսուալ հարաբերությունները դա ընթամենը թրենդ է, այսինքն մոդանի հարց է, թե ով ում հետ է ուզում սեքս անի ու ոչ մի ուրիշ գիտնական չասեց, թե էս ինչ ես ասում, այ անհայտ գենդեռ   :LOL:  : 


Էնպես որ մեր տատ ու պապին թողած գիտությունից հսատատունը, հիմնավորը ու լավը չկա  :Smile:

----------

Har-am (19.12.2016), Smokie (19.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ակումբում կան մի շարք անդամներ, ում մոտ միացված է անտեսանելիության ռեժիմը..
ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ սա է՞լ է ինտրովերտության նշան..

----------

Tiger29 (19.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ այդ երեխաները լրիվ նույն դաստիրակությունն են ստանում: 
> Ավելին, իմ շրջապատում, ում հետ որ ես մեծացել եմ երեխա ժամանակից, ոչ մի այդպիսի է էկզեմպլյար չեմ կարող հիշել: 
> Մեծի ու փոքրի , տղայի և աղջկա, ֆիզիկապես թույլ ու ուժեղ երեխաների   դաստիրակչական  տարբորությունները  ահռելի են իմ իմացած ընտանիքներում: 
> Ու դա բնական է, ու դա եղել է հազարավոր տարիներ, ու կլինի հազարավոր տարիներ, քանի դեռ կա Ընտանիքը


Ճիշտ ես. ոչ լիարժեքորեն նույն գենետիկան ունեցող երեխաների դաստիարակության միանմանությունը շատ դժվար ա որոշելը, թեև կան հետազոտություններ էդ թեմայով, ըստ որի միաձվային երկվորյակներն ավելի նման են իրար, քան երկձվայինները (տվյալ դեպքում միջավայրը գրեթե նույնն է, բայց գենետիկան էնքան տարբեր, ինչքան սովորական քույր-եղբորը), երկձվային երկվորյակներն ավելի նման են իրար, քան սովորական քույր-եղբայրը (գենետիկորեն նմանատիպ հեռավորություն, բայց միջավայրը փոքր-ինչ տարբեր), սովորական քույր-եղբայրներն ավելի նման են իրար, քան որդեգրված երեխաները (գենետիկորեն իրար մոտ և գենետիկորեն իրարից խիստ տարբերվող մարդկանց համեմատություն), իսկ որդեգրված երեխաներն ավելի նման են իրար, քան երկու օտար, իրար հետ կապ չունեցողներ (սա էլ միջավայրի էֆեկտը):

Բայց սարսափելի նման են իրար միմյանցից հեռու մեծացած երկվորյակները, ինչը լիքը մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս դաստիարակության դերի մասին։ Այսինքն, երկու անձ, որոնք ունեն լրիվ միևնույն գենետիկան, մեծանում են տարբեր մայրցամաքներում, տարբեր ծնողների մոտ, բայց իրար ավելի նման են լինում, քան նույն ընտանիքում մեծացած քույր-եղբայրը։ Եթե հետաքրքրում է, կարող ես գուգլել twins reared apart: Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ա ու ափսոս մեծ ընտրանքներ հնարավոր չեն, որովհետև միմյանցից հեռու մեծացած միաձվային երկվորյակներ գտնել ու հետազոտելն էնքան էլ հեշտ բան չի։




> Գիտությունը, ինչրպես և մարդու համակարգած  ամեն ինչ, ոչ միայն կատարյալ չէ, այլ նաև խիստ անկատար է: 
> Գիտությանը միշտ անկատար է եղել, պակասել է Փողը: Ով որ փող տա, նրա պատվերով էլ կապացուցեն: 
> Մի օր մարիխուանան թույն է,  հետո էլ նա դառնում է էլեքսիր  
> Պարզվում է, որ էսօր օրինակ Վանկուվերում կամ Թորոնթոյում փակ հասարակական վայրերում սիգարետ ծխել արգելված է. իսկ մարիխուանան արգելված չէ :  
> Ահա և էսօվա գիտության  ու ընդանրապես մարդկության համակարգերի արժեքը:


Ճիշտ ես. փողը որոշակի դեր ունենում ա, բայց սխալ ա պնդելը, որ դա ա միանշանակորեն որոշում։ Եթե հետազոտությունը ֆինանսավորել ա դեղագործական ընկերություն ու հայտնաբերել, որ էսինչ դեղն օգնում ա էսինչ հիվանդությանը, կարելի ա էդ արդյունքները կասկածի տակ առնել, չնայած ոչ միշտ ա, որ սխալ արդյունքներ են։ Բայց հավատա, գիտությունը շատ ու շատ տարբեր տեղերից ա ֆինանսավորվում, այդ թվում՝ սեփական գրպաններից, իսկ գիտնական լինելն էլ էնքան էլ շնորհակալ գործ չի ու բավական քիչ եկամտաբեր ա, հետևաբար ոչ մեկի դարդուցավը չի կտրվել զուտ փողի համար գիտություն անի։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մարիխուանային, շատ վաղուց գիտությանը հայտնի ա, որ մարիխուանան ավելի անվնաս ա, քան տոբակոն կամ ալկոհոլը։ Արգելքը եղել ա պատմական ինչ-որ հիմար պատճառներով, ինչի ձեռը մինչև հիմա քաշված ենք։ Ու հավատա, ոչ ոք շահ չունի օրինականացնելու մի բան, ինչը ցանկացած մարդ կարա իրա բակում աճացնի։

----------

Զաքար (19.12.2016), Ուլուանա (19.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ դա ասում 
> կա երկու տեսություն ըստ մեկի մարդը ծնվումա արդեն ձևավորված գենետիկայի հաշվին, մյուս տեսությունով էլ երեխեն ծնվումա որպես դատարկություն ու ինչ տաս կվեկալի ու կձևավորվի: Մարդիկ բացահայտումներ են անում էն բաների մեջ որ մարդկային միտքը չի կարա հասկանա, հետո անցնումա մի տաս տարի ու պարզում են էդքանել տենց չի: մարդիկ նվիրվում են գիտությանը, իսկ ավելի խելացի մարդիկ էդ նվիվողների վրա փող են աշխատում)


Էս ի՞նչ տեսությունների մասին ես խոսում  :Jpit:  Մեկը բիհեվիորիզմն ա, որ քսաներորդ դարի 50-ականներից էն կողմ չի ձգվել, ոնց կարողացել, հերքվել ա։ Հիմա գիտությունը բազմիցս ցույց ա տվել, որ բազմաթիվ հատկանիշներ կա՛մ բացառապես ժառանգական են, կա՛մ շատ ուժեղ ժառանգական կոմպոնենտ ունեն։ Ու մի քիչ խնդալու կլինի կարծելը, թե դրա վրա մարդիկ փող են աշխատում, որովհետև փող աշխատողներին ավելի ձեռնտու կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ դրսից կարգավորելի լիներ (=ամեն ինչի դեմ դեղ լիներ)։ Ասենք, ինտրովե՞րտ ես, փարթի՞ են հրավիրել։ Վնաս չի, դեղը խմի, դարձի էքստրավերտ։




> Ավելին - մի 20 տարի առաջ գեյություն ըստ "միջազգային գիտնական բժիշկների" հիվանդություն էր, իսկ հիմա ՆՈՒՅՆ գիտնականները փրփուրը բերանին ապացուցում են, որ դա հիվանդություն չէ, այլ գիտակցված կողմնորոշում: Ավելին, քանի ամիս առաջ Թորոնթոյի համալսարանի մի տրանս գիտնական "ապացուցեց" հրապարակայնորեն որ սովորական, բնական տղամարդ-կին   սեքսուալ հարաբերությունները դա ընթամենը թրենդ է, այսինքն մոդանի հարց է, թե ով ում հետ է ուզում սեքս անի ու ոչ մի ուրիշ գիտնական չասեց, թե էս ինչ ես ասում, այ անհայտ գենդեռ   : 
> 
> 
> Էնպես որ մեր տատ ու պապին թողած գիտությունից հսատատունը, հիմնավորը ու լավը չկա


Դու աղավաղում ես գիտական տվյալները։ 30 տարի առաջ նույնասեռականությունը համարվում էր սեռական վարքի խանգարում։ Հիմա դա համարվում ա նորմալ սեռական վարք, ոչ թե գիտակցված/չգիտակցված կողմնորոշում։ Բայց քանի որ էս թեման նույնասեռականների մասին չի, արի դա թողնենք մի կողմ։

----------


## Har-am

> Էս ի՞նչ տեսությունների մասին ես խոսում  Մեկը բիհեվիորիզմն ա, որ քսաներորդ դարի 50-ականներից էն կողմ չի ձգվել, ոնց կարողացել, հերքվել ա։ Հիմա գիտությունը բազմիցս ցույց ա տվել, որ բազմաթիվ հատկանիշներ կա՛մ բացառապես ժառանգական են, կա՛մ շատ ուժեղ ժառանգական կոմպոնենտ ունեն։ Ու մի քիչ խնդալու կլինի կարծելը, թե դրա վրա մարդիկ փող են աշխատում, որովհետև փող աշխատողներին ավելի ձեռնտու կլիներ, որ ամեն ինչ դրսից կարգավորելի լիներ (=ամեն ինչի դեմ դեղ լիներ)։ Ասենք, ինտրովե՞րտ ես, փարթի՞ են հրավիրել։ Վնաս չի, դեղը խմի, դարձի էքստրավերտ։


իրականում ես ու դու համարյա թե նույն բանն ենք ասում: Իմ ասածն էսա՝ Ինտրովերտությունը ավելի շատ գենետիկայի արդյունքա, քան դաստիրակության, բայց դաստիրակությունն էլ դեր ունի: Ու աշխարհում ոչ բոլոր ինտրովերտներն են, որ գենետիկանա դեր խաղացել, մարդիկ կան որ դաստիրակության հետևանքա: Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ավելի շատ գենետիկականա:

Հ.Գ. իսկ մյուս հարցերը կապված փողի հետ, ես նկատի ունեմ ամբողջ գիտությանը, ոչ թե կոնկրետ հենց էս բնագավառը: Բիհեվիորիզմն էլ քո կողմից մեջ բերված փաստ, որ ներկայիս ապացուցված ճշմարտությունները, վաղը կարան դառնան խնդալու ստեր…

----------


## anslov

> Դու աղավաղում ես գիտական տվյալները։ 30 տարի առաջ նույնասեռականությունը համարվում էր սեռական վարքի խանգարում։ Հիմա դա համարվում ա նորմալ սեռական վարք, ոչ թե գիտակցված/չգիտակցված կողմնորոշում։


Կարևոր չի, թե ինչ ա համարել: կարևորը որ գիտությունը մինչ x ժամանակը գիտական պնդում ա արդել մի բան, հետո էլ ասել ա որ ես սխալ պնդում եմ արել:
Այսիքն գիտությունը իրա գիտության համար ատվիչա չի:




> Բայց քանի որ էս թեման նույնասեռականների մասին չի, արի դա թողնենք մի կողմ։


հա էլի - թեման կածես թե գիտության մասին էր  :LOL:  
Ւսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ինչու՞ թողնենք մի կողմ, երբ "գիտության" ծախվածության փայլուն ապացույց ա:
Գիտնականը երեկ, այսօր ու ապագայում ծախում ա իրեն, ոնց որ պոռնիկը  :Smile: : 
Իսկ աշխարհում մենակ պոռնիկին ա թույլ տրված վաճառել իրեն ուրպես մասնագիտություն:
 Մնացած իրենց ծախողները- անբարոյական են   :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իրականում ես ու դու համարյա թե նույն բանն ենք ասում: Իմ ասածն էսա՝ Ինտրովերտությունը ավելի շատ գենետիկայի արդյունքա, քան դաստիրակության, բայց դաստիրակությունն էլ դեր ունի: Ու աշխարհում ոչ բոլոր ինտրովերտներն են, որ գենետիկանա դեր խաղացել, մարդիկ կան որ դաստիրակության հետևանքա: Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ավելի շատ գենետիկականա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. իսկ մյուս հարցերը կապված փողի հետ, ես նկատի ունեմ ամբողջ գիտությանը, ոչ թե կոնկրետ հենց էս բնագավառը: Բիհեվիորիզմն էլ քո կողմից մեջ բերված փաստ, որ ներկայիս ապացուցված ճշմարտությունները, վաղը կարան դառնան խնդալու ստեր…


Նայի, դաստիարակությունն ու միջավայրի այլ գործոններ կարող են իհարկե մի քիչ էս կողմ-էն կողմ անել ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտությունը, բայց իմ ասածն էն ա, որ եթե ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտություն հատկանիշն ասենք 60 տոկոսով գենետիկ ա (էս թիվը որպես օրինակ եմ ասում, աղբյուր չունեմ), ուրեմն 60 տոկոսով գենետիկ ա բոլորի մոտ։ Ու միջավայրը կարա ասենք էդ 40 տոկոսի վրա ազդի, էդ 40-ից էլ ասենք 10-ն ա դաստիարակությունը։ Եթե մեկը գենետիկորեն ինտրովերտ ա, միջավայրը կարա կա՛մ դա ավելի խորացնի, կա՛մ ավելի դեպի էքստրավերտություն տանի, բայց միջավայրը չի կարա գենետիկորեն ինտրովերտից էքստրավերտ ստանա։ Հակառակը՝ եթե փորձի, դա կարա զանազան խնդիրների պատճառ դառնալ։ Օրինակ մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, որը տագնապային խանգարում ունի։ Ու պատճառը զուտ էն ա, որ ինքը փորձում ու փորձել ա էքստրավերտի կենսակերպ վարել։ Ինքը համոզված ա, որ ինչքան շատ մարդկանց հետ շփվի, էնքան կսովորի էքստավերտ կդառնա։ Բայց ինչքան շատ ա շփվում, էնքան տագնապը խորանում ա։  

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բիհեվիորիզմին, ապա շատ կարևոր ա տեսությունն ու ապացուցված փաստերն իրարից տարբերելը։ Բիհեվիորիզմը տեսություն ա էղել ու միշտ մնացել ա տեսության մակարդակում։ Էմպիրիկ հետազոտություններով ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չի եղել ապացուցել։ Այլ տեսություններ ապացուցվում են ու ստանում փաստի արժեք։




> Կարևոր չի, թե ինչ ա համարել: կարևորը որ գիտությունը մինչ x ժամանակը գիտական պնդում ա արդել մի բան, հետո էլ ասել ա որ ես սխալ պնդում եմ արել:
> Այսիքն գիտությունը իրա գիտության համար ատվիչա չի:
> 
> 
> հա էլի - թեման կածես թե գիտության մասին էր  
> Ւսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ինչու՞ թողնենք մի կողմ, երբ "գիտության" ծախվածության փայլուն ապացույց ա:
> Գիտնականը երեկ, այսօր ու ապագայում ծախում ա իրեն, ոնց որ պոռնիկը : 
> Իսկ աշխարհում մենակ պոռնիկին ա թույլ տրված վաճառել իրեն ուրպես մասնագիտություն:
>  Մնացած իրենց ծախողները- անբարոյական են


Գիտությունն անընդհատ զարգանում ա։ Անընդհատ հնի վրա նորն ա ավելանում, նոր հայտնագործություն ա արվում։ Բաներ կան, որոնց մասին կարող ենք համոզված խոսել, բաներ կան՝ դեռ միայն ենթադրում ենք, բաներ կան, որոնց մասին հակասական տվյալներ կան։ Կոնկրետ նույնասեռականության մասով արդեն կասկած չկա, որ նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ա, դրա համար էլ հանվել ա հիվանդությունների միջազգային դասակարգումից։

Ու խնդրում եմ՝ գիտնականներին մի վիարվորիր։ Դու գաղափար չունես, թե էդ մարդիկ ոնց են աշխատում։ Գաղափար չունես, թե ինչի ա նման իրանց կյանքը։ Գիտնականը եթե ծախվող լիներ, ավելի շուտ ուրիշ մասնագիտության կծախվեր, որովհետև գիտնականի կյանքը ոչ ստաբիլ ա, ու տենց ոչ ստաբիլ կյանք մարդիկ սովորաբար ընտրում են նրա համար, որ հարցերի պատասխաններ են փնտրում, ու էդ պատասխաններն իրենց համար ավելի կարևոր են, քան բարեկեցիկ կյանքը։ Հավատա, կան մարդիկ, որոնց կյանքի առաջնային նպատակը փող դիզելը չի  :Wink:

----------

Զաքար (19.12.2016), Ուլուանա (19.12.2016)

----------


## Har-am

> Նայի, դաստիարակությունն ու միջավայրի այլ գործոններ կարող են իհարկե մի քիչ էս կողմ-էն կողմ անել ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտությունը, բայց իմ ասածն էն ա, որ եթե ինտրովերտություն-էքստրավերտություն հատկանիշն ասենք 60 տոկոսով գենետիկ ա (էս թիվը որպես օրինակ եմ ասում, աղբյուր չունեմ), ուրեմն 60 տոկոսով գենետիկ ա բոլորի մոտ։ Ու միջավայրը կարա ասենք էդ 40 տոկոսի վրա ազդի, էդ 40-ից էլ ասենք 10-ն ա դաստիարակությունը։ Եթե մեկը գենետիկորեն ինտրովերտ ա, միջավայրը կարա կա՛մ դա ավելի խորացնի, կա՛մ ավելի դեպի էքստրավերտություն տանի, բայց միջավայրը չի կարա գենետիկորեն ինտրովերտից էքստրավերտ ստանա։ Հակառակը՝ եթե փորձի, դա կարա զանազան խնդիրների պատճառ դառնալ։ Օրինակ մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, որը տագնապային խանգարում ունի։ Ու պատճառը զուտ էն ա, որ ինքը փորձում ու փորձել ա էքստրավերտի կենսակերպ վարել։ Ինքը համոզված ա, որ ինչքան շատ մարդկանց հետ շփվի, էնքան կսովորի էքստավերտ կդառնա։ Բայց ինչքան շատ ա շփվում, էնքան տագնապը խորանում ա։


չգիտեմ ինչքանովա հնարավոր, որ ինտրովերտը էքստրավերտ դառնա, բայց էքստրավերտը կարա դառնա ինտրովերտ, ինչ որ նպաստող ազդեցությունների պարագայում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չգիտեմ ինչքանովա հնարավոր, որ ինտրովերտը էքստրավերտ դառնա, բայց էքստրավերտը կարա դառնա ինտրովերտ, ինչ որ նպաստող ազդեցությունների պարագայում:


Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես մտածում, որ էքստրավերտը կարա դառնա ինտրովերտ, հակառակը՝ չէ։

----------


## Har-am

> Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես մտածում, որ էքստրավերտը կարա դառնա ինտրովերտ, հակառակը՝ չէ։


Ես չասեցի ինտրովերտը չի կարա դառնա, ես ուղղակի չեմ հանդիպել տենց մարդու ու չգիտեմ կարա լինի տենց բան թե չէ, իսկ էքստրավերտ, ով դառելա ինրովերտ տեսել եմ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չասեցի ինտրովերտը չի կարա դառնա, ես ուղղակի չեմ հանդիպել տենց մարդու ու չգիտեմ կարա լինի տենց բան թե չէ, իսկ էքստրավերտ, ով դառելա ինրովերտ տեսել եմ


Ո՞նց: Կպատմե՞ս: Ի՞նչն ա իրան ինտրովերտ դարձրել:

----------


## Har-am

> Ո՞նց: Կպատմե՞ս: Ի՞նչն ա իրան ինտրովերտ դարձրել:


չգիտեմ պատճառների մասին, բայց դպրոցական տարիների բան եմ ասում, երևի չորրորդ դասարան կլինեինք: Դասարանից տղա ունեինք տիպիկ էքստրավերտ, ամառային արձակուրդներից հետո 180 աստիճան փոխված էր ու տենց էլ մնաց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չգիտեմ պատճառների մասին, բայց դպրոցական տարիների բան եմ ասում, երևի չորրորդ դասարան կլինեինք: Դասարանից տղա ունեինք տիպիկ էքստրավերտ, ամառային արձակուրդներից հետո 180 աստիճան փոխված էր ու տենց էլ մնաց:


Ի՞նչն էր փոխվել  :Smile:

----------


## Har-am

> Ի՞նչն էր փոխվել


Ինքնամփոփ, քչախոս, մարդաշատ տեղերից հեռու էր մնում, ուշադրության կենտրոնում էլ չէր ուզում հայտնվել :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքնամփոփ, քչախոս, մարդաշատ տեղերից հեռու էր մնում, ուշադրության կենտրոնում էլ չէր ուզում հայտնվել


Իսկ հետո տեղյա՞կ ես ինչ պատահեց էդ տղայի հետ: Համալսարան ընդունվե՞ց: Ի՞նչ արեց:

----------


## Har-am

> Իսկ հետո տեղյա՞կ ես ինչ պատահեց էդ տղայի հետ: Համալսարան ընդունվե՞ց: Ի՞նչ արեց:


հա ընդուվելա, կյանքը նորմալ շարունակվումա ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա ընդուվելա, կյանքը նորմալ շարունակվումա ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ:


Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ նման կտրուկ փոփոխությունը նորմալ չի ու հաճախ պետք ա լուրջ պատճառ գտնել. հոգեկան/ֆիզիկական տրավմա, դեպրեսիա և այլն։ Ու եթե ինքնամփոփ ու չշփվող ա դարձել, դա դեռ բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ինտրովերտ ա դարձել։

----------

Ուլուանա (19.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

Վերջերս մի հատ գիրք էի կարդում, գեղարվեստական իհարկե, գիտականի միտում չուներ, հեղինակը ինտրովերտություննը ներկայացրել էր որպես փոփոխական բան, ասենք հերոսը մեկ բաց էր, շփվող, մեկ ինքն իր վրա կենտրոնացած։ հետաքրքիր ա։ Բանավեճը հիմնականում ծայրահեղ դրսևորումների մասին ա երևի, բայց կարծում եմ մեծ մասամբ մարդիկ համ նենց կարան, համ նենց։ "բիվերտ" են էլի ։-D

----------

Գաղթական (19.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջերս մի հատ գիրք էի կարդում, գեղարվեստական իհարկե, գիտականի միտում չուներ, հեղինակը ինտրովերտություննը ներկայացրել էր որպես փոփոխական բան, ասենք հերոսը մեկ բաց էր, շփվող, մեկ ինքն իր վրա կենտրոնացած։ հետաքրքիր ա։ Բանավեճը հիմնականում ծայրահեղ դրսևորումների մասին ա երևի, բայց կարծում եմ մեծ մասամբ մարդիկ համ նենց կարան, համ նենց։ "բիվերտ" են էլի ։-D


Ամբիվերտ  :Jpit:  Սաղ հեչ, ի՞նչ գիրք էր

----------


## LisBeth

> Ամբիվերտ  Սաղ հեչ, ի՞նչ գիրք էր


Իմ համար սաղ Բի են :LOL:  Գեյմանի հանրահայտ գլուխգործոցը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ համար սաղ Բի են Գեյմանի հանրահայտ գլուխգործոցը։


Աստվածնե՞րը։  :Jpit:  Էնտեղ ո՞վ ա ամբիվերտ կայֆեր վառում։

----------


## LisBeth

> Աստվածնե՞րը։  Էնտեղ ո՞վ ա ամբիվերտ կայֆեր վառում։


Օդինը :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օդինը


Նա կտցրած գյադա ա, բերել ու համեմատում ես նորմալ մարդկության հետ  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Նա կտցրած գյադա ա, բերել ու համեմատում ես նորմալ մարդկության հետ


Նորմալ մարդ գոյություն չունի, սաղն էլ կտցրած են  :LOL: , դու որ դա ինձանից լավ պետք ա իմանաս։

----------

boooooooom (31.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորմալ մարդ գոյություն չունի, սաղն էլ կտցրած են , դու որ դա ինձանից լավ պետք ա իմանաս։


Օդինը մարդ չի

----------

Ուլուանա (19.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Օդինը մարդ չի


Հեսա սաղ ամբիվերտները կմտածեն թե իրանք աստված են  :Smile:

----------


## Har-am

> Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ նման կտրուկ փոփոխությունը նորմալ չի ու հաճախ պետք ա լուրջ պատճառ գտնել. հոգեկան/ֆիզիկական տրավմա, դեպրեսիա և այլն։ Ու եթե ինքնամփոփ ու չշփվող ա դարձել, դա դեռ բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ինտրովերտ ա դարձել։


բա ինչա դարձել էդ դեպքում?) մարդը տաս տարուց ավելա նույն ձևա ու իրա պահվածէը լիովին համապատասխանումա ինտրովերտի պահվածքին :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա ինչա դարձել էդ դեպքում?) մարդը տաս տարուց ավելա նույն ձևա ու իրա պահվածէը լիովին համապատասխանումա ինտրովերտի պահվածքին


Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ «ինտրովերտի պահվածք» որպես էդպիսին չկա։ Ու եթե ինքը դրսից ինքնամփոփ ա երևում ու չի շփվում մարդկանց հետ, հնարավոր ա՝ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ կա։ Թե չէ ես ում ասում եմ՝ ինտրովերտ եմ, չեն հավատում, որտև դրսից չի էրևում։

----------


## Har-am

> Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ «ինտրովերտի պահվածք» որպես էդպիսին չկա։ Ու եթե ինքը դրսից ինքնամփոփ ա երևում ու չի շփվում մարդկանց հետ, հնարավոր ա՝ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ կա։ Թե չէ ես ում ասում եմ՝ ինտրովերտ եմ, չեն հավատում, որտև դրսից չի էրևում։


ոչ թե չի շփվում, այլ ավելի փակ էր դարձել, ես էլ իրան ինչ-որ չափով ճանաչելով եմ ասում, որ ինտրովերտա, բայց հաստատ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## ivy

Թեմայի սահմաններում ։))

----------

Marcus (14.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (15.03.2017), Աթեիստ (15.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (18.04.2017)

----------


## Progart

> Ինտրովերտի տեսանկյունից էս ամենին նայելիս ես էդ մարդկանց տեսնում եմ ուղղակի որպես ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտների, որոնց համար small talk-ն էնքան տհաճ ա, որ ուղղակի ահավոր բեռ ա ամեն անգամ դրանով զբաղվելը: Արդյունքում՝ կա՛մ ժամերով սուսուփուս կանգնում են, կա՛մ եթե իրենց հետաքրքրող թեմա են գտնում, սկսում են խոսել:
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ հասարակությունը լուրջ վերանայելու կարիք ունի, թե ինչն ա ընդունելի վարքագիծ, ինչը՝ չէ: Ասենք, ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ անընդունելի բան կա, երբ մեկը մոտենում ա, բարև-բարլուսից հետո միանգամից անցնում թեմաների, ինչպիսիք են արհեստական բանականությունը, թարգմանիչ տեխնոլոգիաները, օդանավակայանի գրախանութից առած գրքի բովանդակությունը, իմիգրացիան և այլն:


  Որ հասարակությունը վերանայելու կարիք ունի՝ դա հաստատ։ Մարդկանց հետ շփվելու իմ փորձը բավականին փոքր ա, բայց էդ փոքրաթիվ շփումների արդյունքում հասկացել եմ, որ էն, ինչն իմ համար սովորական ա, իրանց համար ձանձրալի ա, իսկ եթե ամոթից փորձել են ձանձրույթին դիմանալ, իմ սովորականը դարձել ա «էլի սկսեց», դրա վատագույն ելքն էն ա, որ դադարում եմ իրենց հետ ինձ համար կարևոր թեմաներից խոսել։ 

 Եզակի մարդիկ են, որոնց հետ հանգի՜ստ շփվում եմ։ Ամենա֊ամենան հասարակագիտությանս ուսուցիչն ա, ում հետ ցանկացած թեմայով խոսելը հաճելի ա ու տեղեկացված ա։

----------

Smokie (29.03.2017)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ բարի գալուստ ինտրովերտների ակումբ  ։)  Մինչև էսօր գիտեի՝ աննորմալ եմ, դու մի ասա՝ ինտրովերտ եմ։

MEDIATOR PERSONALITY (INFP, -A/-T)

----------

John (18.04.2017), Marcus (26.04.2017), Մուշու (18.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր հոդված ինտրովերտների սոցիալիզացիայի մասին:

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Progart (29.04.2017), Skeptic (26.04.2017), Արէա (26.04.2017), Ուլուանա (26.04.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր հոդված ինտրովերտների սոցիալիզացիայի մասին:


Ինչ լավն էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս մեկը լրիվ ես եմ  :Jpit: 
Էն որ մենակ չեմ ուզում ապրել, բայց ռումմեյթիս հետ չեմ ուզում շփվել։

----------

Smokie (08.08.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> http://www.16personalities.com/istp-personality
> Ահագին բաներ ճիշտ էր։ Մի քանի տեղ բացեց էնքան տիպիկ էր նկարագրությունը։ 
> Բայց ինձ թվում ա որ մի հինգ տարի առաջ անեի տեստը լրիվ ձեր նման կլինեի։  Հիմա արդեն small talk–ի հետ համարյա պրոբլեմ չունեմ։ Շատ մարդկանց դեմ ինչ որ բան ներկայացնելուց էլ առանձնապես չեմ նեղվում։ Չնայած ամեն դեպքում ես երևի տանն ու գործի տեղը տարբեր մարդ եմ  Գործի տեղը կարող ա նույնիսկ էքստրավերտի տեղ էլ անցնեմ։  
> 
> Բյուրի ասած որ ֆինները ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտ են։ Մեր թիմում մի ֆինն կա ու ինքը Ֆինլանդիայից գնացել ա որտև ինքը ֆինների մեջ էքստրավերտ էր, ու դրանից գժվում էր։ Բայց իրականում հեչ էլ էքստրավերտ չի


Նոր էս տեստը արեցի, հետո հիշեցի որ էլի եմ արել, գտա գրառումս։ 



https://www.16personalities.com/estp-personality
Փաստորեն ես էլ ինտրովերտ չեմ  :LOL:  ինչի հետ երևի մասամբ համաձայն եմ։ Չեմ ասի աջ ու ձախ սաղի հետ կծանոթանամ, բայց հաստատ պրոբլեմ չունեմ անկապ մարդկանց հետ սպոնտան զրույցի բռնվելու  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (31.01.2018)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինձ բարի գալուստ ինտրովերտների ակումբ  ։)  Մինչև էսօր գիտեի՝ աննորմալ եմ, դու մի ասա՝ ինտրովերտ եմ։
> 
> MEDIATOR PERSONALITY (INFP, -A/-T)
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Համարյա բան չի փոխվել, ու ես չգիտեմ՝ էդ լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս ինտրովերտ էր թե էքստրավերտ՝ չիդեմ, բայց արդյունքը հետաքրքիր էր:

Մերսի տեստի համար.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս ինտրովերտ էր թե էքստրավերտ՝ չիդեմ, բայց արդյունքը հետաքրքիր էր:
> 
> Մերսի տեստի համար.


Ո՞նց չգիտես. էն ա`գրած ա, որ ինտրովերտ ես: INTJ հապավման մեջ I-ը Intrօvert/introversion բառի սկզբնատառն ա: Տեքստում էլ չէր հանդիպու՞մ «ինտրովերտ» բառը:

----------

Գաղթական (31.01.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ո՞նց չգիտես. էն ա`գրած ա, որ ինտրովերտ ես: INTJ հապավման մեջ I-ը Intrօvert/introversion բառի սկզբնատառն ա: Տեքստում էլ չէր հանդիպու՞մ «ինտրովերտ» բառը:


Հա, ճիշտ ես ))
Մի քիչ փորփրեցի ու բացեցի հապավումը.
INTJ = *I*ntroverted + I*n*tuitive + *T*hinking + *J*udging

Արդեն ճշգրիտ չեմ հիշում, բայց ոնց-որ ինտրովերտ/էքստրավերտ հարաբերակցությունը 52/48 թե 54/46 էր, դրա համար էի գրել, թե չգիտեմ դրանցից որնա;
Ամեն դեպքում` թող լինի ինտրովերտ, հիմա աշխարհը դրանից շատ չի տուժի )))

Տեքստի մեջ էլ, չէ, ինտրովերտ տենց չկար կարծես շեշտված, բայց նոր էլի նայեցի ու սոցիալականի մասով սենց պարբերություն գտա.

INTJs are brilliant and confident in bodies of knowledge they have taken the time to understand, but unfortunately the social contract is unlikely to be one of those subjects. White lies and small talk are hard enough as it is for a type that craves truth and depth, but INTJs may go so far as to see many social conventions as downright stupid. Ironically, it is often best for them to remain where they are comfortable – out of the spotlight – where the natural confidence prevalent in INTJs as they work with the familiar can serve as its own beacon, attracting people, romantically or otherwise, of similar temperament and interests.

----------


## Adam

Ես գաղտնի ինտրովերտ եմ… բայց հասարակության մեջ էքստրովերտ եմ խաղում: Կհավատա՞ք ասածներիս: Հավատաք-չհավատաք՝ էդպես ա: :p դրա համար երբեմն զբոսանքի կամ խնջույքի ժամանակ մարդիկ նկատում են ինչ-որ հանկարծակի հոգնածություն, մենակ մնալու ցանկություն… այսինքն մեկ-մեկ էներգիաս չի հերիքում՝ դերս մինչև վերջ խաղալու: Վերջին րոպեներին երբեմն հոգնում եմ ու դիմակս պատռվում ա: Մի խոսքով… ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ես ինչ եմ: Տրամից ա կախված , շրջապատից… քեզ հետ շփվող մարդկանց քեզ կաշկանդվածության մեջ չգցելուց… այսինքն՝ թեև հնարավոր ա՝ հակասեմ ինքս ինձ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ ինտրովերտ-էքստրովերտ գոյություն չունի: Ամբողջը քեզ շրջապատող մարդկանցից ու նրանց հեշտությունից ու հաճելիությունից ա գալիս:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես գաղտնի ինտրովերտ եմ… բայց հասարակության մեջ էքստրովերտ եմ խաղում: Կհավատա՞ք ասածներիս: Հավատաք-չհավատաք՝ էդպես ա: :p դրա համար երբեմն զբոսանքի կամ խնջույքի ժամանակ մարդիկ նկատում են ինչ-որ հանկարծակի հոգնածություն, մենակ մնալու ցանկություն… այսինքն մեկ-մեկ էներգիաս չի հերիքում՝ դերս մինչև վերջ խաղալու: Վերջին րոպեներին երբեմն հոգնում եմ ու դիմակս պատռվում ա: Մի խոսքով… ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ես ինչ եմ: Տրամից ա կախված , շրջապատից… քեզ հետ շփվող մարդկանց քեզ կաշկանդվածության մեջ չգցելուց… այսինքն՝ թեև հնարավոր ա՝ հակասեմ ինքս ինձ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ ինտրովերտ-էքստրովերտ գոյություն չունի: Ամբողջը քեզ շրջապատող մարդկանցից ու նրանց հեշտությունից ու հաճելիությունից ա գալիս:


Ադամ, գրառումիցդ (հատկապես վերջին մասից) զգացվում ա, որ թեման չես կարդացել: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ` սկզբից մինչև վերջ, չես փոշմանի  :Jpit: : Ես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բացում, սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդում եմ լրիվ, նենց բավականություն եմ ստանում, չես պատկերացնի, ամեն անգամ ինչպես առաջին անգամ  :Love:  :LOL: : 

Համաձայն չեմ, որ ամեն ինչ գալիս ա քեզ շրջապատող մարդկանցից ու նրանց հեշտությունից ու հաճելիությունից: Ես, օրինակ, ինձ համար շատ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ հանդիպումներին չնայած ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում, բայց, մեկ ա, որ մի քիչ շատ են լինում, արդեն սպառվում եմ, դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակով մենակ մնալու, պասիվ վիճակում լինելու խիստ կարիք եմ զգում: Մենակ` ինքդ քեզ հետ մնալու վիճակը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող փոխարինվել թեկուզ ամենահաճելի մարդկանց հետ հանդիպումներով: Էդ ինտրովերտի համար առաջին անհրաժեշտության բան ա, որի պակասից սկսում ա օդը չհերիքել: 

Ի դեպ, հնարավոր ա, որ դու ամբիվերտ ես:

----------

Adam (07.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան, բայց Ադամի ասածի մեջ կա ճշմարտություն։ Իրոք միջավայրն էլ կապ ունի, թե ինչքան էներգիա կծախսվի։ Օրինակ ես կոնֆերանսների ժամանակ մի այլ կարգի եմ քամվում, որովհետև անընդհատ ստիպված եմ նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալ ու շփվել։ Իսկ իրար հետևից օր օրի վրա մտերիմ ընկերների հանդիպելուց, ճիշտ ա, էլի հոգնում եմ, բայց երբեք ոչ էն աստիճանի, ինչ կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, բայց Ադամի ասածի մեջ կա ճշմարտություն։ Իրոք միջավայրն էլ կապ ունի, թե ինչքան էներգիա կծախսվի։ Օրինակ ես կոնֆերանսների ժամանակ մի այլ կարգի եմ քամվում, որովհետև անընդհատ ստիպված եմ նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալ ու շփվել։ Իսկ իրար հետևից օր օրի վրա մտերիմ ընկերների հանդիպելուց, ճիշտ ա, էլի հոգնում եմ, բայց երբեք ոչ էն աստիճանի, ինչ կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ։


Հա, Բյուր, ես հո չասեցի` շրջապատը դեր չունի, բնականաբար, ահագին մեծ նշանակություն ունի, թե ում հետ ես հանդիպում, ինչ պայմաններում և այլն, ուղղակի ասածս էն էր, որ նույնիսկ մտերիմ, հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր մարդկանց միջավայրում, երբ ո՛չ նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթանալու կամ խոսակցություն սկսելու, շարունակելու հարց կա, ո՛չ էլ ինչ-որ պարտադրված ընդուված գործողությունների անհրաժեշտություն, մեկ ա, շատ լինելու դեպքում էլի հոգնեցնող ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էն սոցիալական ցանցերի հոգեբանության թեմայից ոգեշնչված` ասեցի էս վիդեոն դնեմ էստեղ: Ճիշտ ա, ղժժում ա ինտրովերտների վրա, բայց հավես ա ղժժում  :Jpit: .

----------

Progart (08.02.2019)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես գաղտնի ինտրովերտ եմ… բայց հասարակության մեջ էքստրովերտ եմ խաղում: Կհավատա՞ք ասածներիս: Հավատաք-չհավատաք՝ էդպես ա: :p դրա համար երբեմն զբոսանքի կամ խնջույքի ժամանակ մարդիկ նկատում են ինչ-որ հանկարծակի հոգնածություն, մենակ մնալու ցանկություն… այսինքն մեկ-մեկ էներգիաս չի հերիքում՝ դերս մինչև վերջ խաղալու: Վերջին րոպեներին երբեմն հոգնում եմ ու դիմակս պատռվում ա: Մի խոսքով… ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ես ինչ եմ: Տրամից ա կախված , շրջապատից… քեզ հետ շփվող մարդկանց քեզ կաշկանդվածության մեջ չգցելուց… այսինքն՝ թեև հնարավոր ա՝ հակասեմ ինքս ինձ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ ինտրովերտ-էքստրովերտ գոյություն չունի: Ամբողջը քեզ շրջապատող մարդկանցից ու նրանց հեշտությունից ու հաճելիությունից ա գալիս:


Թխի թող գա, լրիվ նույնից ))

----------

Adam (08.02.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Ես գաղտնի ինտրովերտ եմ… բայց հասարակության մեջ էքստրովերտ եմ խաղում: Կհավատա՞ք ասածներիս: Հավատաք-չհավատաք՝ էդպես ա: :p դրա համար երբեմն զբոսանքի կամ խնջույքի ժամանակ մարդիկ նկատում են ինչ-որ հանկարծակի հոգնածություն, մենակ մնալու ցանկություն… այսինքն մեկ-մեկ էներգիաս չի հերիքում՝ դերս մինչև վերջ խաղալու: Վերջին րոպեներին երբեմն հոգնում եմ ու դիմակս պատռվում ա: Մի խոսքով… ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ես ինչ եմ: Տրամից ա կախված , շրջապատից… քեզ հետ շփվող մարդկանց քեզ կաշկանդվածության մեջ չգցելուց… այսինքն՝ թեև հնարավոր ա՝ հակասեմ ինքս ինձ, բայց կարծում եմ՝ ինտրովերտ-էքստրովերտ գոյություն չունի: Ամբողջը քեզ շրջապատող մարդկանցից ու նրանց հեշտությունից ու հաճելիությունից ա գալիս:


Իսկ ես ուզում եմ սովորել էտ էքստրավերտի դերը խաղալ։ Շատ ա խանգարում ինտրովերտի կերպարը էս կյանքում։ Համաձայն եմ նրա հետ, որ միջավայրից շատ բան ա կախված։ Եթե ինչ-որ թեմատիկ հանդիպում ա, որից ես լավ տեղեկացված եմ, հնարավոր ա էնքան խոսամ, որ ոչ մեկին հերթ չհասնի)) Իսկ մի ուրիշ տեղ ժամերով կարող ա բառ չասեմ։




> Էն սոցիալական ցանցերի հոգեբանության թեմայից ոգեշնչված` ասեցի էս վիդեոն դնեմ էստեղ: Ճիշտ ա, ղժժում ա ինտրովերտների վրա, բայց հավես ա ղժժում .


Վիդեոն լավն էր շատ  :LOL:  Փաստորեն, երբ դիմացինդ բան ա ասում/հարցնում, իսկ դու մոռանում ես պատասխանես, էսքա՞ն վատ ա նայվում։

Հա մեկ էլ, ինտրովերտներին հարց ունեմ․ Ձեզ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից դուր են գալիս էքստրավերտները, չէ՞։

----------

Adam (08.02.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա մեկ էլ, ինտրովերտներին հարց ունեմ․ Ձեզ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից դուր են գալիս էքստրավերտները, չէ՞։


Չէ  :Jpit: :
Դե, տենց միանշանակ չի, իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ` չէ, ինտրովերտներն ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հա մեկ էլ, ինտրովերտներին հարց ունեմ․ Ձեզ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից դուր են գալիս էքստրավերտները, չէ՞։


Չէ։ Պարզապես պետք է տարբերակել էստրավերսիան ինքնավստահությունից։ Այո, ինքնավստահ աղջիկները ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս, քան ամաչկոտները, բայց հեչ պարտադիր չէ, որ առաջինները էքստրավերտ լինեն, իսկ երկրորդները՝ ինտրովերտ։ Այստեղ նաև արտաքին գրավչության ֆակտորը կա։ Գրավիչ արտաքին ունեցող մարդիկ հակառակ սեռին ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս, ինչի հաշվին ավելի ինքնավստահ են դառնում։

----------

Freeman (09.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա մեկ էլ, ինտրովերտներին հարց ունեմ․ Ձեզ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից դուր են գալիս էքստրավերտները, չէ՞։


Ասեմ ուրեմն։ Ընկերս էքստրավերտ ա։ Այսինքն, ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ ամենաէքստրավերտներից ա, բայց Հայաստանի պայմաններում ինքը ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտ կհամարվեր։  :LOL:  Ու իրա ինտրովերտ մասերն են, որ ինձ ամենաշատն են դուր գալիս, իսկ էքստրավերտ մասերից վատանում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Thom

> Ասեմ ուրեմն։ Ընկերս էքստրավերտ ա։ Այսինքն, ինտրովերտ հասարակության մեջ ամենաէքստրավերտներից ա, բայց Հայաստանի պայմաններում ինքը ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտ կհամարվեր։  Ու իրա ինտրովերտ մասերն են, որ ինձ ամենաշատն են դուր գալիս, իսկ էքստրավերտ մասերից վատանում եմ


Դանիայու՞մ։ Հետաքրքիր ա՝ փաստորեն էտ միֆ չի, որ սկանդինավյան երկրներում ամենաինտրովերտ հասարակություններն են։ 

Փաստորեն ակումբցիների մեծ մասը սեփական տեսակետով հակասում ա տարածված էն կարծիքին, որ հակառակն ա ձգում  :Shok:   Ես իմ ex-ին դժվարանում եմ էս պահին բնութագրել որպես ինտրովերտ կամ էքստրավերտ։ Խնդիրը էն ա, որ սկզբում երևի 100%անոց ինտրովերտ էր, վերջում 200%անոց էքստրավերտ  :LOL:  ՈՒ ինքս իմ տված հարցին դժվարանում եմ պատասխանեմ։ Բայց շատ էքստրավերտության գծեր հեչ դուրս չէին գալիս վերջում, էտ միանշանակ։




> Չէ։ Պարզապես պետք է տարբերակել էստրավերսիան ինքնավստահությունից։ Այո, ինքնավստահ աղջիկները ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս, քան ամաչկոտները, բայց հեչ պարտադիր չէ, որ առաջինները էքստրավերտ լինեն, իսկ երկրորդները՝ ինտրովերտ։ Այստեղ նաև արտաքին գրավչության ֆակտորը կա։ Գրավիչ արտաքին ունեցող մարդիկ հակառակ սեռին ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս, ինչի հաշվին ավելի ինքնավստահ են դառնում։


Դե բնական ա, որ գրավիչ արտաքին+ինքնավստահություն միքսը հակառակ սեռին ձգող առաջին ու ամենաուժեղ պայմանն ա։  Էքստրավերսիան ու ինքնավստահությունն էլ, բնականաբար, տարբեր են, բայց էքստրավերտին բնորոշ գծերից էլ մեկը հենց ինքնավստահությունն ա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փաստորեն ակումբցիների մեծ մասը սեփական տեսակետով հակասում ա տարածված էն կարծիքին, որ հակառակն ա ձգում   Ես իմ ex-ին դժվարանում եմ էս պահին բնութագրել որպես ինտրովերտ կամ էքստրավերտ։ Խնդիրը էն ա, որ սկզբում երևի 100%անոց ինտրովերտ էր, վերջում 200%անոց էքստրավերտ  ՈՒ ինքս իմ տված հարցին դժվարանում եմ պատասխանեմ։ Բայց շատ էքստրավերտության գծեր հեչ դուրս չէին գալիս վերջում, էտ միանշանակ։


Էս թեմայի սկզբներում էդ հարցն էլ ենք քննարկել: Ի դեպ, մենակ զուգընկերոջ դեպքում չի, որ տենց ա. ես, օրինակ, նկատել եմ, որ իմ մտերիմ ընկերները հիմնականում ինտրովերտներ են կամ գոնե ամբիվերտներ, ու կարծում եմ` բնական ա, որ մարդիկ ինչքան շատ ընդհանրություններ ունեն, էնքան ավելի հարմարավետ ու լավ են զգում իրար հետ: Իսկ էդ հակադրությունների իրար ձգելը, ճիշտն ասած, տենց էլ չեմ հասկացել: Առնվազն մարդկանց առումով ինձ համար դա չի գործում ընդհանրապես: Չնայած ավելի վաղ տարիքում մի շրջան կար, որ ինձ էքստրավերտ տղաներ էին դուր գալիս ավելի շատ: Բայց հիմա որ հետադարձ հայացք եմ գցում, հասկանում եմ, որ դա իրականում ավելի շուտ բարդույթի դրսևորում էր, քան առողջ ձգողություն  :Jpit: :

----------

Progart (12.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ես թունդ էքստրավերտների ներկայությամբ մի այլ կարգի եմ ներվայնանում։ Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, սովորաբար էդ մարդիկ են շրջապատում սիրվում, որտև ասող֊խոսող են, բայց ես վատանում եմ, աչքիս գրողն են դառնում, որտև ահավոր շատ են խոսում, իսկ էդ խոսացածի մեջ քիչ բովանդակություն կա։

----------

Freeman (12.02.2019), Շինարար (12.02.2019), Ուլուանա (12.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, ես թունդ էքստրավերտների ներկայությամբ մի այլ կարգի եմ ներվայնանում։ Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, սովորաբար էդ մարդիկ են շրջապատում սիրվում, որտև ասող֊խոսող են, բայց ես վատանում եմ, աչքիս գրողն են դառնում, որտև ահավոր շատ են խոսում, իսկ էդ խոսացածի մեջ քիչ բովանդակություն կա։


Էքստրավերտ էլ կա, էքստրավերտ էլ: Մարդ կա, հետը կարելի ա՝ խորությամբ խոսել, չեմ ասում ֆուկո Դելուզ, ամեն ինչից, անձնական հարցերից, ուտելիքից և այլն, թեմայի մեջ խորանալ ու հետաքրքրված խոսակցություն վարել, մարդ էլ կա՝ թքած ունի՝ ով ինչ ա ասում, ինքը իր ասելիքն ա ասում, րբեք դիմացինի ասածի մեջ չի խորանում, հա ուզում ա ինքնաարտահայտվի մենակ, մի այլ կարգի տանել չեմ կարողանում: Էդպիսի մարդիկ մի տեսակ ոնց որ վամպիր լինեն, գան սաղ էներգիադ ծծեն ու գնան, հետն էլ կոմպլիմենտներ են շռայլում, թե քեզ ինչքան են սիրում, ինչքան լավն ես դու, որ քեզ վատ զգաս՝ գլխիցդ ցրելու համար: 


Իսկ ուղղակի շատ շփվող, ասող-խոսող մարդկանցից, ում հետ այնուամենայնիվ հնարավոր ա զրուցել նորմալ, ես չեմ ներվայնանում: 

Ինձ թվում ա՝ բրիտանական մշակույթը ինտրովերտության և էքստրավերտության լավ բալանս ա: Հայկականն էլ նենց ոչինչ՝ Արևելքի համար: Ասենք՝ Կահիրեից հետո Երևանը կարա աշխարհի ամենաինտրովերտ անկյունը թվա: Բրիտանիան էլ էդ առումով ինտրովերտ աշխարհում էքստրավերտ կղզյակ ա, ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ սիրում են բարևել, եղանակից խոսալ, ասենք ամայի փողոցով անցնես մեկը իր բակում գործ ա անում, պիտի բարևես ու եղանակից մի բան ասես, սուպերմարկետում առևտուր ես անում, վաճառողը անպայման հարցնում ա՝ օրդ ոնց ա ա անցնում և այլն: Իհարկե եթե Հայաստանն ու Բրիտանիան համեմատենք, մենք էքստրավերտ կողմում ենք, իրանք ինտրովերտ: 

Ինձ շատ դժվար կլիներ ծայրահեղ ինտրավերտ հասարակությունում: Ես սիրում եմ զրուցել, շփվել, եթե ճամփորդում եմ, որքան էլ կարող եմ գուգլով գտնել որևէ վայր, նախընտրում եմ մարդկանց փողոցում հարցնել, որովհետև երբեմն հաճելի զրույցի ա վերածվում, մարդիկ կան՝ կհարցնեն՝ դու որտեղից ես, բա ինչ ես անում այստեղ, ինձ համար ճամփորդելու ամենահետաքրքիր մասը մարդիկ են, որովհետև ճարտարապետության կամ խոհանոցի մեծ երկրպագու չեմ: Բրիտանացիք, նու շատերը, էդ առումով սիրում են այլ մշակույթի ներկայացուցիչների հետ խոսալ, հարցեր տալ ու նաև իրանց մասին պատմել: 

Մի արաբ ընկեր ունեմ, նույնիսկ մենակ փաբ ա գնում ու ասում ա միշտ ինչ-որ մարդկանց հետ հաճելի զրույցի ա վերածվում, էդ մի պահը ես չեմ կարողանում, մենակ գնացել եմ փաբ մի երկու անգամ նոր քաղաքներում, բայց դե ես էդ աստիճան էքստրավերտ չեմ՝ փաբում մարդկանց հետ զրուցելու, որովհետև փողոցում ամեն դեպքում կարճ զրույցներ են՝ մեկ-երկու րոպե, փաբում աանծանոթների հետ պիտի ահագին երկար զրուցես:

----------

Progart (12.02.2019), Գաղթական (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էքստրավերտ էլ կա, էքստրավերտ էլ: Մարդ կա, հետը կարելի ա՝ խորությամբ խոսել, չեմ ասում ֆուկո Դելուզ, ամեն ինչից, անձնական հարցերից, ուտելիքից և այլն, թեմայի մեջ խորանալ ու հետաքրքրված խոսակցություն վարել, մարդ էլ կա՝ թքած ունի՝ ով ինչ ա ասում, ինքը իր ասելիքն ա ասում, րբեք դիմացինի ասածի մեջ չի խորանում, հա ուզում ա ինքնաարտահայտվի մենակ, մի այլ կարգի տանել չեմ կարողանում: Էդպիսի մարդիկ մի տեսակ ոնց որ վամպիր լինեն, գան սաղ էներգիադ ծծեն ու գնան, հետն էլ կոմպլիմենտներ են շռայլում, թե քեզ ինչքան են սիրում, ինչքան լավն ես դու, որ քեզ վատ զգաս՝ գլխիցդ ցրելու համար:


Դե դրա համար եմ ասում՝ թունդ էքստրավերտ, որ լսելու կարողություն բացարձակապես չունի, մենակ խոսում ա։ Ու սենց մարդիկ տարօրինակ կերպով իրանց շրջապատներում սովորաբար սիրվում են ու բավական հաջողակ են իրանց հմտությունների համեմատ։

----------

Շինարար (12.02.2019), Ուլուանա (12.02.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Էս թեմայի սկզբներում էդ հարցն էլ ենք քննարկել: Ի դեպ, մենակ զուգընկերոջ դեպքում չի, որ տենց ա. ես, օրինակ, նկատել եմ, որ իմ մտերիմ ընկերները հիմնականում ինտրովերտներ են կամ գոնե ամբիվերտներ, ու կարծում եմ` բնական ա, որ մարդիկ ինչքան շատ ընդհանրություններ ունեն, էնքան ավելի հարմարավետ ու լավ են զգում իրար հետ: Իսկ էդ հակադրությունների իրար ձգելը, ճիշտն ասած, տենց էլ չեմ հասկացել: Առնվազն մարդկանց առումով ինձ համար դա չի գործում ընդհանրապես: Չնայած ավելի վաղ տարիքում մի շրջան կար, որ ինձ էքստրավերտ տղաներ էին դուր գալիս ավելի շատ: Բայց հիմա որ հետադարձ հայացք եմ գցում, հասկանում եմ, որ դա իրականում ավելի շուտ բարդույթի դրսևորում էր, քան առողջ ձգողություն :


Eternal Sunshine կինոն հաստատ տեսած կլինես։ Այ էտ կինոյում 100%անոց ինտրովերտ տղամարդ ա ու երևի 100%անոց էքստրավերտ կին։ Ու իրանց հարաբերությունները բավականին քաոսային են, երևի հենց էտ պատճառով։ Մի անգամ կարդում էի, որ կինոն հենց նենց նկարած մելոդրամա չի ու արժի խորանալ հերոսների կերպարների վերլուծության մեջ։ Ու ինձ թվում ա, իրոք արժի։




> Հա, ես թունդ էքստրավերտների ներկայությամբ մի այլ կարգի եմ ներվայնանում։ Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, սովորաբար էդ մարդիկ են շրջապատում սիրվում, որտև ասող֊խոսող են, բայց ես վատանում եմ, աչքիս գրողն են դառնում, որտև ահավոր շատ են խոսում, իսկ էդ խոսացածի մեջ քիչ բովանդակություն կա։


 Հա, իրոք ահավոր ներվայնացնող երևույթ են։  Բայց տենց մի հատ աղջիկ կար, ինքը մտնում էր լիքը մարդկանցով սենյակ ու ամբողջ ուշադրությունը իրա վրա էր, մենակ ինքն էր խոսում (հա, շատ ժամանակ կարար լռեր  :LOL: )...ու ես իրան պահի տակ նախանձում էի․ համենայն դեպս, skill ա, որ պետք ա ինչ-որ չափով ունենալ էս էքստրավերտ աշխարհում։




> Բրիտանիան էլ էդ առումով ինտրովերտ աշխարհում էքստրավերտ կղզյակ ա, ամեն դեպքում մարդիկ սիրում են բարևել, եղանակից խոսալ, ասենք ամայի փողոցով անցնես մեկը իր բակում գործ ա անում, պիտի բարևես ու եղանակից մի բան ասես, սուպերմարկետում առևտուր ես անում, վաճառողը անպայման հարցնում ա՝ օրդ ոնց ա ա անցնում և այլն: Իհարկե եթե Հայաստանն ու Բրիտանիան համեմատենք, մենք էքստրավերտ կողմում ենք, իրանք ինտրովերտ:


Բրիտանիայի պահը իմ համար բացահայտում էր, ճիշտն ասած։ Իրանք միշտ իմ մոտ ընկալվել են որպես ավելի փակ ու ինքնամփոփ մարդիկ։ Ու ոնց մտածում եմ, եվրոպական ոչ մի ազգ չեմ կարում էքստրավերտ համարեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, իրոք ահավոր ներվայնացնող երևույթ են։  Բայց տենց մի հատ աղջիկ կար, ինքը մտնում էր լիքը մարդկանցով սենյակ ու ամբողջ ուշադրությունը իրա վրա էր, մենակ ինքն էր խոսում (հա, շատ ժամանակ կարար լռեր )...ու ես իրան պահի տակ նախանձում էի․ համենայն դեպս, skill ա, որ պետք ա ինչ-որ չափով ունենալ էս էքստրավերտ աշխարհում։


Ես էնքան եմ փակված իմ ցնդած ինտրովերտների ակադեմիական միջավայրում, որ արդեն մոռացել եմ, թե էքստրավերտն ինչ ա  :LOL:  Բայց ասեցի քանի ստեղ ենք, մի բան պատմեմ։ Երևի վերջին հանդիպումս ա էղել տենց թունդ էքստրավերտի հետ  :LOL: 

Մի երկու տարի առաջ էր։ Կոպենհագենում մի խումբ ունեինք։ Մի քանի արտասահմանցիքով հավաքվում էինք, գրում էինք, գրականությունից խոսում։ Դե երևի պատկերացնում եք, որ մի խումբ ինտրովերտների հավաքույթ ա իրանց սիրելի զբաղմունքի շուրջ։ Տենց եսիմ ոնց էղավ, մեկ էլ մի օր մեզ մի հույն աղջիկ միացավ։ Էկած֊չեկած սկսեց, թե ինքը մենակ բլոգ ա գրում։ Դե խոսեց֊բան, սկզբում իրա շատ խոսելուն ուշադրություն չդարձրինք։ Հետո գրելու վարժություն պիտի անեինք, երբ քսան րոպե ժամանակ ա տրվում, որ կոնկրետ թեմայով գրենք։ Էս աղջիկը հինգ րոպե մի կես էջ գրեց, մնացած տասնհինգ րոպեն խոսեց֊խոսեց, թե ինքն ինչ հզոր լուսանկարիչ ա, սաղիս խանգարեց։ Հա, էդ օրն էլ հատուկ հյուր ունեինք՝ կիպրահայ մի գրող։ Էս մեր հույն աղջիկն ընդհանրապես չթողեց հյուրի հետ շփվենք, ով ինչ հարցնում էր, ով բերանը բացում էր, միանգամից սաղին լռեցնում էր, ինքը իրա մասին խոսում, թե ինչ հզոր դեմք ա, էս ու էն։ Տենց, էդ օրը լրիվ փչացավ, որովհետև մեր ամբողջ իվենթը գրելու, գրականության ու նաև մեր հյուրի շուրջ պտտվելու փոխարեն էդ աղջկա շուրջն էր պտտվում, բայց կարևորը՝ էլ երբեք չեկավ մեր հանդիպումներին։ Ու դրա համար որ հիշում եմ էս դեպքը, ուրախանում եմ, որ ամեն օր ստիպված չեմ էքստրավերտների հետ շփվել  :LOL:  




> Բրիտանիայի պահը իմ համար բացահայտում էր, ճիշտն ասած։ Իրանք միշտ իմ մոտ ընկալվել են որպես ավելի փակ ու ինքնամփոփ մարդիկ։ Ու ոնց մտածում եմ, եվրոպական ոչ մի ազգ չեմ կարում էքստրավերտ համարեմ


Ինչքան հարավ, էնքան էքստրավերտ, ինչքան հյուսիս, էնքան ինտրովերտ  :LOL:  Հյուսիսներում մենակ երևի իռլանդացիներն են տիպիկ էքստրավերտ։ Իսկ Բրիտանիայում էլ մի քիչ խառն ա։ Էնտեղ ուղղակի քաղաքավարության նորմերը գերակշռում են էքստրավերտ֊ինտրովերտությանը, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ոնց որ էքստրավերտներին համարացրած հասարակություն ա։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էնքան եմ փակված իմ ցնդած ինտրովերտների ակադեմիական միջավայրում, որ արդեն մոռացել եմ, թե էքստրավերտն ինչ ա  Բայց ասեցի քանի ստեղ ենք, մի բան պատմեմ։ Երևի վերջին հանդիպումս ա էղել տենց թունդ էքստրավերտի հետ 
> 
> Մի երկու տարի առաջ էր։ Կոպենհագենում մի խումբ ունեինք։ Մի քանի արտասահմանցիքով հավաքվում էինք, գրում էինք, գրականությունից խոսում։ Դե երևի պատկերացնում եք, որ մի խումբ ինտրովերտների հավաքույթ ա իրանց սիրելի զբաղմունքի շուրջ։ Տենց եսիմ ոնց էղավ, մեկ էլ մի օր մեզ մի հույն աղջիկ միացավ։ Էկած֊չեկած սկսեց, թե ինքը մենակ բլոգ ա գրում։ Դե խոսեց֊բան, սկզբում իրա շատ խոսելուն ուշադրություն չդարձրինք։ Հետո գրելու վարժություն պիտի անեինք, երբ քսան րոպե ժամանակ ա տրվում, որ կոնկրետ թեմայով գրենք։ Էս աղջիկը հինգ րոպե մի կես էջ գրեց, մնացած տասնհինգ րոպեն խոսեց֊խոսեց, թե ինքն ինչ հզոր լուսանկարիչ ա, սաղիս խանգարեց։ Հա, էդ օրն էլ հատուկ հյուր ունեինք՝ կիպրահայ մի գրող։ Էս մեր հույն աղջիկն ընդհանրապես չթողեց հյուրի հետ շփվենք, ով ինչ հարցնում էր, ով բերանը բացում էր, միանգամից սաղին լռեցնում էր, ինքը իրա մասին խոսում, թե ինչ հզոր դեմք ա, էս ու էն։ Տենց, էդ օրը լրիվ փչացավ, որովհետև մեր ամբողջ իվենթը գրելու, գրականության ու նաև մեր հյուրի շուրջ պտտվելու փոխարեն էդ աղջկա շուրջն էր պտտվում, բայց կարևորը՝ էլ երբեք չեկավ մեր հանդիպումներին։ Ու դրա համար որ հիշում եմ էս դեպքը, ուրախանում եմ, որ ամեն օր ստիպված չեմ էքստրավերտների հետ շփվել


Բյուր, հիմա էլ ես քեզ ասեմ, որ նշածդ աղջկա պահվածքն ավելի շուտ տարրական կուլտուրայի, դիմացինի նկատմամբ հարգանքի բացակայության նշան ա, քան էքստրավերտության  :LOL: : Էդ աղջիկը, բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց, նաև ինքնասիրահարված ու մյուսների վրա թքած ունեցող տիպ ա եղել: Հո չե՞ս ասի, թե էքստրավերտներն ընդհանուր առմամբ թքած են ունենում մյուսների վրա: Լիքը էքստրավերտներ կան, որ էլի ակտիվ են, սիրում են խոսել և այլն, բայց իրանց տենց չեն պահում: Քո պատմած դեպքում չեմ կարծում, թե ներկաներից որևէ մեկին էդ աղջկա պահվածքը դուր եկած լինի, նույնիսկ եթե ինտրովերտների միջավայրում չլիներ, էլի դուր չէր գա, կարծում եմ: Մինչդեռ էքստրավերտները, ինչպես ինքդ էիր նկատել մի ուրիշ գրառման մեջ,  սովորաբար տենց մարդաշատ միջավայրերում լավ էլ սիրվում են:

----------

Thom (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հիմա էլ ես քեզ ասեմ, որ նշածդ աղջկա պահվածքն ավելի շուտ տարրական կուլտուրայի, դիմացինի նկատմամբ հարգանքի բացակայության նշան ա, քան էքստրավերտության : Էդ աղջիկը, բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց, նաև ինքնասիրահարված ու մյուսների վրա թքած ունեցող տիպ ա եղել: Հո չե՞ս ասի, թե էքստրավերտներն ընդհանուր առմամբ թքած են ունենում մյուսների վրա: Լիքը էքստրավերտներ կան, որ էլի ակտիվ են, սիրում են խոսել և այլն, բայց իրանց տենց չեն պահում: Քո պատմած դեպքում չեմ կարծում, թե ներկաներից որևէ մեկին էդ աղջկա պահվածքը դուր եկած լինի, նույնիսկ եթե ինտրովերտների միջավայրում չլիներ, էլի դուր չէր գա, կարծում եմ: Մինչդեռ էքստրավերտները, ինչպես ինքդ էիր նկատել մի ուրիշ գրառման մեջ,  սովորաբար տենց մարդաշատ միջավայրերում լավ էլ սիրվում են:


Ան, էդ աղջիկը տիպիկ էքստրավերտ ա (ու ահագին սիրված իրա շրջապատում, հեռավոր ընդհանուր ծանոթներից գիտեմ)։ Մարդը հինգ րոպե չէր կարողանում լուռ նստել, ի՞նչ ես ուզում։

----------


## Thom

> Մի երկու տարի առաջ էր։ Կոպենհագենում մի խումբ ունեինք։ Մի քանի արտասահմանցիքով հավաքվում էինք, գրում էինք, գրականությունից խոսում։ Դե երևի պատկերացնում եք, որ մի խումբ ինտրովերտների հավաքույթ ա իրանց սիրելի զբաղմունքի շուրջ։ Տենց եսիմ ոնց էղավ, մեկ էլ մի օր մեզ մի հույն աղջիկ միացավ։ Էկած֊չեկած սկսեց, թե ինքը մենակ բլոգ ա գրում։ Դե խոսեց֊բան, սկզբում իրա շատ խոսելուն ուշադրություն չդարձրինք։ Հետո գրելու վարժություն պիտի անեինք, երբ քսան րոպե ժամանակ ա տրվում, որ կոնկրետ թեմայով գրենք։ Էս աղջիկը հինգ րոպե մի կես էջ գրեց, մնացած տասնհինգ րոպեն խոսեց֊խոսեց, թե ինքն ինչ հզոր լուսանկարիչ ա, սաղիս խանգարեց։ Հա, էդ օրն էլ հատուկ հյուր ունեինք՝ կիպրահայ մի գրող։ Էս մեր հույն աղջիկն ընդհանրապես չթողեց հյուրի հետ շփվենք, ով ինչ հարցնում էր, ով բերանը բացում էր, միանգամից սաղին լռեցնում էր, ինքը իրա մասին խոսում, թե ինչ հզոր դեմք ա, էս ու էն։ Տենց, էդ օրը լրիվ փչացավ, որովհետև մեր ամբողջ իվենթը գրելու, գրականության ու նաև մեր հյուրի շուրջ պտտվելու փոխարեն էդ աղջկա շուրջն էր պտտվում, բայց կարևորը՝ էլ երբեք չեկավ մեր հանդիպումներին։ Ու դրա համար որ հիշում եմ էս դեպքը, ուրախանում եմ, որ ամեն օր ստիպված չեմ էքստրավերտների հետ շփվել


Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Էտ աղջիկը առաջին հերթին ոչ թե էքստրավերտ ա եղել, այլ անշնորհք, անկուլտուրական արարած։ Գոնե կողքիններին չխանգարելու համար էտ պարագայում պետք էր լռել անկախ նրանից, թե Կառլ Յունգի առաջարկած դասակարգման որ խմբին ա դասվում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, էդ աղջիկը տիպիկ էքստրավերտ ա (ու ահագին սիրված իրա շրջապատում, հեռավոր ընդհանուր ծանոթներից գիտեմ)։ Մարդը հինգ րոպե չէր կարողանում լուռ նստել, ի՞նչ ես ուզում։


Բայց ես հո իրա էքստրավերտ լինելը կասկածի տակ չդրեցի: Ասում եմ` բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց, նաև անկուլտուրական ա եղել ու եսակենտրոն, եթե գիտի` մարդիկ կոնկրետ նպատակի համար են հավաքվել, նաև էսինչ ժամին էսինչ բանը պիտի անեն, բայց խանգարում ա իրա ինքնասևեռվածությամբ: Ուղղակի եթե տենց միատարր ինտրովերտ միջավայր չլիներ, իրա պահվածքն էդ աստիճանի աչք չէր ծակի, որովհետև ուրիշ էքստրավերտներ էլ կլինեին տենց ակտիվ, մրցակցություն կլիներ, բան  :LOL: : Իսկ ձեր դեպքում ինքը, փաստորեն, միակն ա եղել իր տեսակի մեջ ու առիթից օգտվել, ամբողջ հավաքույթն իրանով ա արել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում մարդ պիտի մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունենա ու հաշվի առնի շրջապատին, ինչքան էլ էքստրավերտ լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Էտ աղջիկը առաջին հերթին ոչ թե էքստրավերտ ա եղել, այլ անշնորհք, անկուլտուրական արարած։ Գոնե կողքիններին չխանգարելու համար էտ պարագայում պետք էր լռել անկախ նրանից, թե Կառլ Յունգի առաջարկած դասակարգման որ խմբին ա դասվում


Ախր նենց խոխմ ա, ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ Ուլուանան էնտեղ չեք էղել  :LOL:  Ո՞նց եք տենց վստահ խոսում։ Չէ՛, անշնորհք֊անկուլտուրական որևէ տեսակի վարք չկար, սովորական էքստրավերտ էր մի խումբ ինտրովերտների մեջ, որի ներվերի վրա քսան րոպե լռությունն ազդում էր ու որի ներկայությունից ինտրովերտների հոգին դուրս էկավ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես հո իրա էքստրավերտ լինելը կասկածի տակ չդրեցի: Ասում եմ` բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց, նաև անկուլտուրական ա եղել ու եսակենտրոն, եթե գիտի` մարդիկ կոնկրետ նպատակի համար են հավաքվել, նաև էսինչ ժամին էսինչ բանը պիտի անեն, բայց խանգարում ա իրա ինքնասևեռվածությամբ: Ուղղակի եթե տենց միատարր ինտրովերտ միջավայր չլիներ, իրա պահվածքն էդ աստիճանի աչք չէր ծակի, որովհետև ուրիշ էքստրավերտներ էլ կլինեին տենց ակտիվ, մրցակցություն կլիներ, բան : Իսկ ձեր դեպքում ինքը, փաստորեն, միակն ա եղել իր տեսակի մեջ ու առիթից օգտվել, ամբողջ հավաքույթն իրանով ա արել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում մարդ պիտի մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունենա ու հաշվի առնի շրջապատին, ինչքան էլ էքստրավերտ լինի:


Ան, քթի ծակը ո՞րն ա։ Ո՞նց ինտրովերտը չի կարում շուխուռների մեջ խոսա, նենց էլ էքստրավերտը չի կարողանում լռության մեջ լուռ մնա։ Իրա համար էդ լուռ մնալը նույնքան դժվար ա, ինչքան ինտրովերտի համար՝ խոսելը։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախր նենց խոխմ ա, ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ Ուլուանան էնտեղ չեք էղել  Ո՞նց եք տենց վստահ խոսում։ Չէ՛, անշնորհք֊անկուլտուրական որևէ տեսակի վարք չկար, սովորական էքստրավերտ էր մի խումբ ինտրովերտների մեջ, որի ներվերի վրա քսան րոպե լռությունն ազդում էր ու որի ներկայությունից ինտրովերտների հոգին դուրս էկավ։


Չենք եղել, բայց քո պատմածից դատելով` լավ էլ կուլտուրականի հարց կար. ասում ես` ժամանակ էր տրված, որի ընթացքում պիտի ամեն մեկդ ինչ-որ բան գրեիք, էդ նշանակում ա` պետք ա հանգիստ պայմաններ լինեն գրելու, չէ՞, ինքն էլ տեսնում ա, որ բոլորը լուռ, գլուխները կախ իրանց գործով են զբաղված, պետք ա ֆայմի, որ իրա խոսելն էդ ժամանակ տեղին չի, ինչքան էլ որ լեզուն քոր ա գալիս, պիտի իրան զսպի, բայց չէ, ինքը մենակ իրա մասին ա մտածել ու չաչանակել: Հետո մարդկանց ռեակցիաներից կամ գոնե դրանց բացակայությունից էլ կարելի ա գլխի ընկնել, չէ՞, որ խոսելդ տեղին չի, ավելի լավ ա` ձայնդ կտրես: Բացի դրանից, ասեցիր, որ ինչ-որ գրող էր եկել, որի շուրջ պիտի լիներ զրույցը, բայց նա դա էլ ա հարամել: Ի՞նչ ա, չգիտե՞ր, որ էդ գրողին որպես կահույք չէիք հրավիրել, այլ խոսելու: Մի խոսքով` չես համոզի, անշնորհք ա եղել, բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց: Էլի եմ ասում. էքստրավերտների միջավայրում ուղղակի իրա անշնորհքությունը չէր երևա, որովհետև իրան թույլ չէին տա էդքան իրանով անել հավաքույթը:

----------

Thom (14.02.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, քթի ծակը ո՞րն ա։ Ո՞նց ինտրովերտը չի կարում շուխուռների մեջ խոսա, նենց էլ էքստրավերտը չի կարողանում լռության մեջ լուռ մնա։ Իրա համար էդ լուռ մնալը նույնքան դժվար ա, ինչքան ինտրովերտի համար՝ խոսելը։


Հասկանում եմ, բայց էստեղ մի կարևոր նրբություն կա. ինտրովերտը չխոսելով ուրիշներին չի անհանգստացնում կամ խանգարում, իրա չխոսելը եթե ինչ-որ մեկին վնաս տալիս էլ ա, ապա միայն իրեն  :Jpit: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չենք եղել, բայց քո պատմածից դատելով` լավ էլ կուլտուրականի հարց կար. ասում ես` ժամանակ էր տրված, որի ընթացքում պիտի ամեն մեկդ ինչ-որ բան գրեիք, էդ նշանակում ա` պետք ա հանգիստ պայմաններ լինեն գրելու, չէ՞, ինքն էլ տեսնում ա, որ բոլորը լուռ, գլուխները կախ իրանց գործով են զբաղված, պետք ա ֆայմի, որ իրա խոսելն էդ ժամանակ տեղին չի, ինչքան էլ որ լեզուն քոր ա գալիս, պիտի իրան զսպի, բայց չէ, ինքը մենակ իրա մասին ա մտածել ու չաչանակել: Հետո մարդկանց ռեակցիաներից կամ գոնե դրանց բացակայությունից էլ կարելի ա գլխի ընկնել, չէ՞, որ խոսելդ տեղին չի, ավելի լավ ա` ձայնդ կտրես: Բացի դրանից, ասեցիր, որ ինչ-որ գրող էր եկել, որի շուրջ պիտի լիներ զրույցը, բայց նա դա էլ ա հարամել: Ի՞նչ ա, չգիտե՞ր, որ էդ գրողին որպես կահույք չէիք հրավիրել, այլ խոսելու: Մի խոսքով` չես համոզի, անշնորհք ա եղել, բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց: Էլի եմ ասում. էքստրավերտների միջավայրում ուղղակի իրա անշնորհքությունը չէր երևա, որովհետև իրան թույլ չէին տա էդքան իրանով անել հավաքույթը:


Ան, քո տրամաբանությամբ ուրեմն ինտրովերտի՝ շուխուռ միջավայրում սուսուփուս մի անկյունում թաքնվելն էլ ա անշնորհքություն։ Ու երևի շատ էքստրավերտներ տենց էլ կարծում են։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, քո տրամաբանությամբ ուրեմն ինտրովերտի՝ շուխուռ միջավայրում սուսուփուս մի անկյունում թաքնվելն էլ ա անշնորհքություն։ Ու երևի շատ էքստրավերտներ տենց էլ կարծում են։


Գուցե, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ. ինտրովերտն իր չխոսելով ու պասիվությամբ ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում ու չի անհանգստացնում: Դա կարելի ա անտեսել, ինչքան էլ որ ինչ-որ մարդկանց դուր չգա, բայց երբ քեզ ակնհայտորեն խանգարում են, դա չես կարող անտեսել: Համաձայնի, որ նույնը չի, էլի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուցե, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ. ինտրովերտն իր չխոսելով ու պասիվությամբ ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում ու չի անհանգստացնում: Դա կարելի ա անտեսել, ինչքան էլ որ ինչ-որ մարդկանց դուր չգա, բայց երբ քեզ ակնհայտորեն խանգարում են, դա չես կարող անտեսել: Համաձայնի, որ նույնը չի, էլի:


Լրիվ նույնն ա։ Մանավանդ փոքր հավաքույթների ժամանակ, երբ բոլորը նկատելի են, լուռ ու անկյունում թաքնված մարդիկ ազդում են մյուսների տրամադրության վրա։

----------


## Thom

> Ախր նենց խոխմ ա, ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ Ուլուանան էնտեղ չեք էղել  Ո՞նց եք տենց վստահ խոսում։ Չէ՛, անշնորհք֊անկուլտուրական որևէ տեսակի վարք չկար, սովորական էքստրավերտ էր մի խումբ ինտրովերտների մեջ, որի ներվերի վրա քսան րոպե լռությունն ազդում էր ու որի ներկայությունից ինտրովերտների հոգին դուրս էկավ։


Որովհետև խանգարել ա կողքի մարդկանց։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ, եթե ինքը գնա նստի գրադարանում ու սկսի անդադար խոսել, էլի՞ անշնորհք-անկուլտուրական չի լինի։ Թե գրադարանում, թե քո պատմածում մի ընդհանուր բան կա։ Իրա կողքի մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ ա լռություն ինչ-որ X գործողություն կատարելու համար։ Ընդ որում, եթե գրադարանում կարաս գիրքդ մի կողմ դնես ու ամբողջ ուշադրությամբ լսես իրան, ապա քո դեպքում դու ունեիր սահմանափակ ժամանակ կոնկրետ առաջադրանք կատարելու համար։

----------

Ուլուանա (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև խանգարել ա կողքի մարդկանց։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ, եթե ինքը գնա նստի գրադարանում ու սկսի անդադար խոսել, էլի՞ անշնորհք-անկուլտուրական չի լինի։ Թե գրադարանում, թե քո պատմածում մի ընդհանուր բան կա։ Իրա կողքի մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ ա լռություն ինչ-որ X գործողություն կատարելու համար։ Ընդ որում, եթե գրադարանում կարաս գիրքդ մի կողմ դնես ու ամբողջ ուշադրությամբ լսես իրան, ապա քո դեպքում դու ունեիր սահմանափակ ժամանակ կոնկրետ առաջադրանք կատարելու համար։


Էս բոլոր դեպքերը գրադարանում էին տեղի ունենում  :LOL:  Էստեղ գրադարանում չխոսելու կանոն չկա։ Չես ուզում խանգարեն, ականջակալներ հագի։
Էստեղ ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ոնց որ ինտրովերտը չի հասկանում սմոլ թոքն ինչ ա ու ինչի համար ա, նենց էլ էքստրավերտը չի հասկանում սուս մնալն ինչ ա ու ինչի համար ա։ Էքստրավերտները վատանում են լռությունից։ Փորձեք էլի ձեզ մի քիչ էլ էքստրավերտի մաշկի մեջ պատկերացնել։ Թե չէ ինտրովերտ չի նշանակում էմպաթիայից բացարձակապես զուրկ։

----------


## Freeman

Բյուր, բայց մարդուն դուր եկող բան չանելու ու դուր չեկող բան անելու մեջ ահագին տարբերություն կա)

----------

Ուլուանա (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց մարդուն դուր եկող բան չանելու ու դուր չեկող բան անելու մեջ ահագին տարբերություն կա)


Լուռ նստելն էլ ա դուր չեկող բան անել։ Բառերի կռիվ ա։ Ուղղակի մենք մեր ինտրովերտ տեսանկյունից ենք նայում ու ահագին տարբերություն տեսնում, բայց էքստրավերտի էքստրավերտ տեսանկյունից ինչու՞ պիտի մեկին դուր չգա իրա խոսելը, նույնիսկ երբ մյուսները փորձում են կենտրոնանալ։

----------


## Freeman

> Լուռ նստելն էլ ա դուր չեկող բան անել։ Բառերի կռիվ ա։ Ուղղակի մենք մեր ինտրովերտ տեսանկյունից ենք նայում ու ահագին տարբերություն տեսնում, բայց էքստրավերտի էքստրավերտ տեսանկյունից ինչու՞ պիտի մեկին դուր չգա իրա խոսելը, նույնիսկ երբ մյուսները փորձում են կենտրոնանալ։


Չհամաձայնվեցի։
Ես ոչ մեկի չեմ ստիպում լուռ մնալ, դաժե կարան ինձ հարցեր տան, իմ համար մեկ ա ։Դ բայց մարդիկ ստիպում են, որ ես պատասխանեմ դրանց։
Սրանք հեչ համարժեք բաներ չեն։

----------


## Thom

> Էս բոլոր դեպքերը գրադարանում էին տեղի ունենում  Էստեղ գրադարանում չխոսելու կանոն չկա։ Չես ուզում խանգարեն, ականջակալներ հագի։
> Էստեղ ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ ոնց որ ինտրովերտը չի հասկանում սմոլ թոքն ինչ ա ու ինչի համար ա, նենց էլ էքստրավերտը չի հասկանում սուս մնալն ինչ ա ու ինչի համար ա։ Էքստրավերտները վատանում են լռությունից։ Փորձեք էլի ձեզ մի քիչ էլ էքստրավերտի մաշկի մեջ պատկերացնել։ Թե չէ ինտրովերտ չի նշանակում էմպաթիայից բացարձակապես զուրկ։


Ավելի կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ  :LOL:  Եթե դուք ինչ-որ մեկի հիշատակը հարգեիք մի րոպե լռությամբ, ինքը էտ ընթացքում էլի խոսար, դու ասելու էիր էտ իրա բնու՞յթն ա  :LOL:  Լավ էլի, տեղեր ու պահեր կան, որտեղ չլռելը անքաղաքավարություն ա ու կոնկրետ խանգարում ա կողքիններին։ Իսկ անկյունում լուռ նստած մարդը կարա մաքսիմում վրեդ ազդի, բայց խանգարել՝ երբեք։

PS. Հլը նայի է, քո հետ եղել ա մի մարդ, ով քեզ չի թողել 20 րոպե քո առաջադրանքը անես, ու էտքանից հետո էմպաթիայի բացակայություն նկատում ես մեր մոտ  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հիմա էլ ես քեզ ասեմ, որ նշածդ աղջկա պահվածքն ավելի շուտ տարրական կուլտուրայի, դիմացինի նկատմամբ հարգանքի բացակայության նշան ա, քան էքստրավերտության : Էդ աղջիկը, բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց, նաև ինքնասիրահարված ու մյուսների վրա թքած ունեցող տիպ ա եղել: Հո չե՞ս ասի, թե էքստրավերտներն ընդհանուր առմամբ թքած են ունենում մյուսների վրա: Լիքը էքստրավերտներ կան, որ էլի ակտիվ են, սիրում են խոսել և այլն, բայց իրանց տենց չեն պահում: Քո պատմած դեպքում չեմ կարծում, թե ներկաներից որևէ մեկին էդ աղջկա պահվածքը դուր եկած լինի, նույնիսկ եթե ինտրովերտների միջավայրում չլիներ, էլի դուր չէր գա, կարծում եմ: Մինչդեռ էքստրավերտները, ինչպես ինքդ էիր նկատել մի ուրիշ գրառման մեջ,  սովորաբար տենց մարդաշատ միջավայրերում լավ էլ սիրվում են:





> Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Էտ աղջիկը առաջին հերթին ոչ թե էքստրավերտ ա եղել, այլ անշնորհք, անկուլտուրական արարած։ Գոնե կողքիններին չխանգարելու համար էտ պարագայում պետք էր լռել անկախ նրանից, թե Կառլ Յունգի առաջարկած դասակարգման որ խմբին ա դասվում





> Բայց ես հո իրա էքստրավերտ լինելը կասկածի տակ չդրեցի: Ասում եմ` բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց, նաև անկուլտուրական ա եղել ու եսակենտրոն, եթե գիտի` մարդիկ կոնկրետ նպատակի համար են հավաքվել, նաև էսինչ ժամին էսինչ բանը պիտի անեն, բայց խանգարում ա իրա ինքնասևեռվածությամբ: Ուղղակի եթե տենց միատարր ինտրովերտ միջավայր չլիներ, իրա պահվածքն էդ աստիճանի աչք չէր ծակի, որովհետև ուրիշ էքստրավերտներ էլ կլինեին տենց ակտիվ, մրցակցություն կլիներ, բան : Իսկ ձեր դեպքում ինքը, փաստորեն, միակն ա եղել իր տեսակի մեջ ու առիթից օգտվել, ամբողջ հավաքույթն իրանով ա արել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում մարդ պիտի մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունենա ու հաշվի առնի շրջապատին, ինչքան էլ էքստրավերտ լինի:





> Չենք եղել, բայց քո պատմածից դատելով` լավ էլ կուլտուրականի հարց կար. ասում ես` ժամանակ էր տրված, որի ընթացքում պիտի ամեն մեկդ ինչ-որ բան գրեիք, էդ նշանակում ա` պետք ա հանգիստ պայմաններ լինեն գրելու, չէ՞, ինքն էլ տեսնում ա, որ բոլորը լուռ, գլուխները կախ իրանց գործով են զբաղված, պետք ա ֆայմի, որ իրա խոսելն էդ ժամանակ տեղին չի, ինչքան էլ որ լեզուն քոր ա գալիս, պիտի իրան զսպի, բայց չէ, ինքը մենակ իրա մասին ա մտածել ու չաչանակել: Հետո մարդկանց ռեակցիաներից կամ գոնե դրանց բացակայությունից էլ կարելի ա գլխի ընկնել, չէ՞, որ խոսելդ տեղին չի, ավելի լավ ա` ձայնդ կտրես: Բացի դրանից, ասեցիր, որ ինչ-որ գրող էր եկել, որի շուրջ պիտի լիներ զրույցը, բայց նա դա էլ ա հարամել: Ի՞նչ ա, չգիտե՞ր, որ էդ գրողին որպես կահույք չէիք հրավիրել, այլ խոսելու: Մի խոսքով` չես համոզի, անշնորհք ա եղել, բացի էքստրավերտ լինելուց: Էլի եմ ասում. էքստրավերտների միջավայրում ուղղակի իրա անշնորհքությունը չէր երևա, որովհետև իրան թույլ չէին տա էդքան իրանով անել հավաքույթը:





> Գուցե, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ. ինտրովերտն իր չխոսելով ու պասիվությամբ ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում ու չի անհանգստացնում: Դա կարելի ա անտեսել, ինչքան էլ որ ինչ-որ մարդկանց դուր չգա, բայց երբ քեզ ակնհայտորեն խանգարում են, դա չես կարող անտեսել: Համաձայնի, որ նույնը չի, էլի:





> Որովհետև խանգարել ա կողքի մարդկանց։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ, եթե ինքը գնա նստի գրադարանում ու սկսի անդադար խոսել, էլի՞ անշնորհք-անկուլտուրական չի լինի։ Թե գրադարանում, թե քո պատմածում մի ընդհանուր բան կա։ Իրա կողքի մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ ա լռություն ինչ-որ X գործողություն կատարելու համար։ Ընդ որում, եթե գրադարանում կարաս գիրքդ մի կողմ դնես ու ամբողջ ուշադրությամբ լսես իրան, ապա քո դեպքում դու ունեիր սահմանափակ ժամանակ կոնկրետ առաջադրանք կատարելու համար։





> Բյուր, բայց մարդուն դուր եկող բան չանելու ու դուր չեկող բան անելու մեջ ահագին տարբերություն կա)





> Ավելի կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ  Եթե դուք ինչ-որ մեկի հիշատակը հարգեիք մի րոպե լռությամբ, ինքը էտ ընթացքում էլի խոսար, դու ասելու էիր էտ իրա բնու՞յթն ա  Լավ էլի, տեղեր ու պահեր կան, որտեղ չլռելը անքաղաքավարություն ա ու կոնկրետ խանգարում ա կողքիններին։ Իսկ անկյունում լուռ նստած մարդը կարա մաքսիմում վրեդ ազդի, բայց խանգարել՝ երբեք։
> 
> PS. Հլը նայի է, քո հետ եղել ա մի մարդ, ով քեզ չի թողել 20 րոպե քո առաջադրանքը անես, ու էտքանից հետո էմպաթիայի բացակայություն նկատում ես մեր մոտ


Հիշատակը հարգելիս լռությունը շատ ավելի կարճ ա, քան քսան րոպեն։ Էքստրավերտի համար քսան րոպե լռությունը կարա մի ամբողջ հավերժություն լինի։ Ես սա ասում եմ որպես չափավոր էքստրավերտի հետ ապրող մեկը, ծայրահեղ էքստրավերտներին պատկերացնել անգամ չեմ ուզում։

----------


## Thom

> Հիշատակը հարգելիս լռությունը շատ ավելի կարճ ա, քան քսան րոպեն։ Էքստրավերտի համար քսան րոպե լռությունը կարա մի ամբողջ հավերժություն լինի։ Ես սա ասում եմ որպես չափավոր էքստրավերտի հետ ապրող մեկը, ծայրահեղ էքստրավերտներին պատկերացնել անգամ չեմ ուզում։


Դա իրա խնդիրն ա)) Ինձ թվում ա, դու լավ էլ համաձայն ես մեր հետ, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ինչի տանջում ես  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դա իրա խնդիրն ա)) Ինձ թվում ա, դու լավ էլ համաձայն ես մեր հետ, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ինչի տանջում ես


Հա, ոնց որ խոսել չուզենալն էլ ինտրովերտի խնդիրն ա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիշատակը հարգելիս լռությունը շատ ավելի կարճ ա, քան քսան րոպեն։ Էքստրավերտի համար քսան րոպե լռությունը կարա մի ամբողջ հավերժություն լինի։ Ես սա ասում եմ որպես չափավոր էքստրավերտի հետ ապրող մեկը, ծայրահեղ էքստրավերտներին պատկերացնել անգամ չեմ ուզում։


Բյուր, շատ ծայրահեղ ես ներկայացնում ախր: Մարդը պիտի առնվազն անառողջ լինի հոգեպես, որ իսկապես ի վիճակի չլինի քսան րոպե չխոսել: Կարո՞ղ ա` էքստրավերտները հեչ չեն լինում էնպիսի վայրերում, որտեղ նույնիսկ ժամերով չեն խոսում` հանգամանքներից ելնելով: Ասենք, ինչ-որ միջոցառման են, որտեղ միայն լսողի/դիտողի դերում պիտի լինեն: Քո ներկայացրածով ստացվում ա, որ էքստրավերտները ինքնատիրապետման լուրջ խնդիր ունեն, անառողջ լինելու աստիճանի: Բայց տենց չի իրականում: Անհարմարավետ զգալու վիճակից մինչև ոչ մի կերպ չդիմանալու վիճակի միջև ահագին տարբերություն կա: Ու արդեն մարդու քաղաքավարությունից, ֆայմից ու ուրիշների նկատմամբ հարգանքի առկայությունից կամ բացակայությունից ա կախված` ինքը կդիմանա ու կլռի, թե կտրվի իր անձնական հարմարավետությանն ու ցանկություններին` թքած ունենալով մյուսների վրա: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս պահին քո` էքստրավերտների խոսելու իրավունքը պաշտպանելը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում ծխողների` իրանց ծխելու «իրավունքը» պաշտպանելուց: Լրիվ նույն մոտեցումն ես ցուցաբերում` հաշվի չառնելով, թե ինչը ում խնդիրը պիտի լինի:

----------

Thom (14.02.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բյուր, շատ ծայրահեղ ես ներկայացնում ախր: Մարդը պիտի առնվազն անառողջ լինի հոգեպես, որ իսկապես ի վիճակի չլինի քսան րոպե չխոսել: Կարո՞ղ ա` էքստրավերտները հեչ չեն լինում էնպիսի վայրերում, որտեղ նույնիսկ ժամերով չեն խոսում` հանգամանքներից ելնելով: Ասենք, ինչ-որ միջոցառման են, որտեղ միայն լսողի/դիտողի դերում պիտի լինեն: Քո ներկայացրածով ստացվում ա, որ էքստրավերտները ինքնատիրապետման լուրջ խնդիր ունեն, անառողջ լինելու աստիճանի: Բայց տենց չի իրականում: Անհարմարավետ զգալու վիճակից մինչև ոչ մի կերպ չդիմանալու վիճակի միջև ահագին տարբերություն կա: Ու արդեն մարդու քաղաքավարությունից, ֆայմից ու ուրիշների նկատմամբ հարգանքի առկայությունից կամ բացակայությունից ա կախված` ինքը կդիմանա ու կլռի, թե կտրվի իր անձնական հարմարավետությանն ու ցանկություններին` թքած ունենալով մյուսների վրա: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս պահին քո` էքստրավերտների խոսելու իրավունքը պաշտպանելը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում ծխողների` իրանց ծխելու «իրավունքը» պաշտպանելուց: Լրիվ նույն մոտեցումն ես ցուցաբերում` հաշվի չառնելով, թե ինչը ում խնդիրը պիտի լինի:


Կարծեմ՝ Բյուրի ծանոթուհին ուղղակի չի ջոկել, որ խանգարում ա, դրա համար Բյուրը դա չի վերագրում անշնորհքության։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շատ ծայրահեղ ես ներկայացնում ախր: Մարդը պիտի առնվազն անառողջ լինի հոգեպես, որ իսկապես ի վիճակի չլինի քսան րոպե չխոսել: Կարո՞ղ ա` էքստրավերտները հեչ չեն լինում էնպիսի վայրերում, որտեղ նույնիսկ ժամերով չեն խոսում` հանգամանքներից ելնելով: Ասենք, ինչ-որ միջոցառման են, որտեղ միայն լսողի/դիտողի դերում պիտի լինեն: Քո ներկայացրածով ստացվում ա, որ էքստրավերտները ինքնատիրապետման լուրջ խնդիր ունեն, անառողջ լինելու աստիճանի: Բայց տենց չի իրականում: Անհարմարավետ զգալու վիճակից մինչև ոչ մի կերպ չդիմանալու վիճակի միջև ահագին տարբերություն կա: Ու արդեն մարդու քաղաքավարությունից, ֆայմից ու ուրիշների նկատմամբ հարգանքի առկայությունից կամ բացակայությունից ա կախված` ինքը կդիմանա ու կլռի, թե կտրվի իր անձնական հարմարավետությանն ու ցանկություններին` թքած ունենալով մյուսների վրա: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս պահին քո` էքստրավերտների խոսելու իրավունքը պաշտպանելը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում ծխողների` իրանց ծխելու «իրավունքը» պաշտպանելուց: Լրիվ նույն մոտեցումն ես ցուցաբերում` հաշվի չառնելով, թե ինչը ում խնդիրը պիտի լինի:


Ան, ստեղ ոչ թե քսան րոպե չխոսել ի վիճակի չլինելու մասին ա, այլ քսան րոպե լռության մեջ մնալ։ Որպեսզի մոտավորապես պատկերացնես, թե դա ինչ ա էքստրավերտի համար, պատկերացրու քեզ քեֆի ժամանակ թևիցդ քաշելով պարելու տանելը կամ համոզելը, որ լիքը մարդկանց ներկայությամբ ելույթ ունենաս։ Նույն կարգի բան ա իրանց համար լռությանը դիմանալը։ Իհարկե տեսականորեն կարա դիմանա քսան րոպե, բայց ոնց որ Բարեկամը նկատեց.




> Կարծեմ՝ Բյուրի ծանոթուհին ուղղակի չի ջոկել, որ խանգարում ա, դրա համար Բյուրը դա չի վերագրում անշնորհքության։


Էքստրավերտի համար հաճախ լռությունն ա «անշնորհքություն» կամ «անքաղաքավարություն», ու սովոր լինելով, որ իրանք «շրջապատի հոգին» են, նաև իրենց վրա պատասխանատվություն են վերցնում էդ լռությունը խախտելու։ Ու պլյուս քանի որ հայտնվել էր տիպիկ ինտրովերտական հոբբիի շրջանակներում, իրա մտքով չէր անցել, որ գրելուց չպետք ա խոսել, մեր մտքով էլ չէր անցել, որ պետք ա դրա մասին բարձրաձայնվի. տարրական բան ա, որ գրելուց չպետք ա խոսել, ոնց որ էքստրավերտի համար տարրական բան ա, որ չպետք ա թույլ տալ, որ հավաքույթում լռություն տիրի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարոտել եմ էս թեման: Մի քիչ ակտիվացնեմ:

Էս միտքը շատ ա դուրս եկել. լրիվ իմ մասին ա  :Blush: .

Ի՞նչ նկատի ունեն ինտրովերտները, երբ ասում են, որ զբաղված են.
Ես պլաններ ունեմ այլ մարդկանց հետ:Ես պլաններ ունեմ ինքս ինձ հետ, բայց դուք դա դժվար թե հասկանաք, դրա համար ես կձևացնեմ, որ պլաններ ունեմ այլ մարդկանց հետ:
 :Jpit: 



Չնայած իրականում կարիք էլ չկա մանրամասնելու, թե պլաններդ ում հետ են կապված, որովհետև եթե դիմացինդ էքստրավերտ ա, բավական ա ասել, որ պլաններ ունես, և նա ավտոմատ կենթադրի, որ դա պիտի որ այլ մարդկանց հետ լինի, բա ուրիշ ո՞նց:

----------

Progart (01.07.2019), Նիկեա (01.07.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ կա՞ն ինտրովերտներ, ում երեխան կամ երեխաները էքստրավերտ են:
Ո՞նց եք  :Jpit: 

Ես էդ վիճակում եմ, ու սենց որ գնա, երևի ես էլ վերջը էքստրավերտ դառնամ. սոցիալական կյանքս աճում ու բարգավաճում է՝ մեծամասամբ աղջկաս պատճառով կամ շնորհիվ: Մեր շուրջը հա մարդիկ են, ես անընդհատ հանդիպումների մեջ եմ: Սկզբում հեշտ չէր, հիմա արդեն համակերպվել եմ: 
Բայց երևի մի 2-3 տարուց արդեն ինքն իր առանձին սոցիալական կյանքն ունենա. անպայման չլինի իմ ակտիվ մասնակցույթունը: Հիմա էլ է արդեն փորձում իր ընկերների հետ ինչ-որ տեղեր մենակ գնալ կամ առանց մեծերին տեղյակ պահելու ինչ-որ պայմանավորվածություններ անել, բայց դեռ փոքր է, չեմ թողնում: Սպասում եմ տարրական դպրոցի ավարտին երկու տարուց ու գիմնազիա տեղափոխվելուն. դրանից հետո արդեն ավելի քիչ կխառնվեմ իր ընկերական պայմանավորվածություններին: Ես էլ նորից կանցնեմ իմ խախանդ ինտրովերտ կյանքին: Հույսեր, երազներ...

----------

Progart (01.07.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.07.2019), Նիկեա (01.07.2019), Ուլուանա (01.07.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Չնայած իրականում կարիք էլ չկա մանրամասնելու, թե պլաններդ ում հետ են կապված, որովհետև եթե դիմացինդ էքստրավերտ ա, բավական ա ասել, որ պլաններ ունես, և նա ավտոմատ կենթադրի, որ դա պիտի որ այլ մարդկանց հետ լինի, բա ուրիշ ո՞նց:


Ինձ թվում է, ոնց որ մենք ենք էքստարվերտներին հասկանում, էնպես էլ՝ իրենք մեզ, դե բացառություններ ամեն կողմից էլ կան, բայց սովորաբար ինչ խնդիր կա հասկանալու, որ պլանները մենակ ուրիշների հետ կապված չեն: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, երբ մարդ ասում է՝ «զբաղված եմ»՝ առանց մանրամասնելու, դրանով թեման փակվում է, էլ ինչ ենթադրել-չենթադրել:

Մի խոսքով, էս գրածդ անհիմն ենթադրություն է էքստրավերտների մասին  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է, ոնց որ մենք ենք էքստարվերտներին հասկանում, էնպես էլ՝ իրենք մեզ, դե բացառություններ ամեն կողմից էլ կան, բայց սովորաբար ինչ խնդիր կա հասկանալու, որ պլանները մենակ ուրիշների հետ կապված չեն: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, երբ մարդ ասում է՝ «զբաղված եմ»՝ առանց մանրամասնելու, դրանով թեման փակվում է, էլ ինչ ենթադրել-չենթադրել:


Իրականում Անուկի գրածը տիպիկ ինտրովերտական «մտածելակերպ» ա  :Jpit:  Էքստրավերտը ոչ մի բանի մեջ էլ չի խորանում, ոչ մի բան էլ չի ենթադրում, արագ անցնում ա իրա գործին, մինչ ինտրովերտը ներսից տվայտվում ա, թե՝ տեսնես ինչ մտածեց  :Jpit:  Կարող ա մի հազար տակ վերլուծություն էլ անի։

----------

ivy (01.07.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում է, ոնց որ մենք ենք էքստարվերտներին հասկանում, էնպես էլ՝ իրենք մեզ, դե բացառություններ ամեն կողմից էլ կան, բայց սովորաբար ինչ խնդիր կա հասկանալու, որ պլանները մենակ ուրիշների հետ կապված չեն: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, երբ մարդ ասում է՝ «զբաղված եմ»՝ առանց մանրամասնելու, դրանով թեման փակվում է, էլ ինչ ենթադրել-չենթադրել:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, էս գրածդ անհիմն ենթադրություն է էքստրավերտների մասին





> Իրականում Անուկի գրածը տիպիկ ինտրովերտական «մտածելակերպ» ա  Էքստրավերտը ոչ մի բանի մեջ էլ չի խորանում, ոչ մի բան էլ չի ենթադրում, արագ անցնում ա իրա գործին, մինչ ինտրովերտը ներսից տվայտվում ա, թե՝ տեսնես ինչ մտածեց  Կարող ա մի հազար տակ վերլուծություն էլ անի։


Հա, իհարկե, հասկանալի ա, որ գործնականում մարդիկ «էսինչ օրը զբաղված եմ» կամ «հիմա զբաղված եմ» լսելու դեպքում մեծ մասամբ չեն փորձի խորանալ, թե կոնկրետ ինչով ես զբաղված կամ ում հետ ես զբաղված, որ չես կարող, ասենք, իրենց հետ պլաններ կազմել կամ իրենց առաջարկով ինչ-որ բան անել կամ ինչ-որ տեղ գնալ, ու սա անկախ նրանից` էդ մարդիկ էքստրավերտ են, թե ինտրովերտ, ուղղակի դեպքերի մեծ մասում զուտ քաղաքավարի չի քիթը խոթել ուրիշի կյանքի մեջ ու նման հարց տալ: Բայց... Եթե դիմացինդ մտերիմ մարդ ա, ու էդ հարցը տալու իրավունք ունի կամ առնվազն իրան էդ իրավունքը վերապահում ա, և նրա ուշքն ու միտքը բարի նկատառումներով քեզ ամեն գնով տնից դուրս հանելն ու սոցիալիզացնելն ա, որպեսզի տանը չթթվես, ինչպես ինքն ա ընկալում տանը մնալը, նման դեպքերում հաճախ հարցնում ա` իսկ ի՞նչ ես անում, որ զբաղված ես (իբր, էդ ի՞նչ կարևոր գործ ունես, որ դրա պատճառով չես կարող), ու եթե պարզվի, որ պարզապես պլանավորում ես տանը մնալ ու քո սիրած գործերով զբաղվել, դա իրա համար «պլաններ ունենալ չի», այլ հակառակը` պլաններ չունենալ ու բառադի ժամանակ անցկացնել ա, որովհետև էքստրավերտի ընկալմամբ ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, որ մարդ տանը թթվելով հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնի, կամ դա համարի կոնկրետ պլաններ ունենալ  :Jpit: : Դե, էքստրավերտների համար տանը մնալը, ինչպես նաև մենակ ինչ-որ բան անելն արդեն ինքն իրանով տաղտուկի գրավական ա` անկախ մնացած ամեն ինչից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, իհարկե, հասկանալի ա, որ գործնականում մարդիկ «էսինչ օրը զբաղված եմ» կամ «հիմա զբաղված եմ» լսելու դեպքում մեծ մասամբ չեն փորձի խորանալ, թե կոնկրետ ինչով ես զբաղված կամ ում հետ ես զբաղված, որ չես կարող, ասենք, իրենց հետ պլաններ կազմել կամ իրենց առաջարկով ինչ-որ բան անել կամ ինչ-որ տեղ գնալ, ու սա անկախ նրանից` էդ մարդիկ էքստրավերտ են, թե ինտրովերտ, ուղղակի դեպքերի մեծ մասում զուտ քաղաքավարի չի քիթը խոթել ուրիշի կյանքի մեջ ու նման հարց տալ: Բայց... Եթե դիմացինդ մտերիմ մարդ ա, ու էդ հարցը տալու իրավունք ունի կամ առնվազն իրան էդ իրավունքը վերապահում ա, և նրա ուշքն ու միտքը բարի նկատառումներով քեզ ամեն գնով տնից դուրս հանելն ու սոցիալիզացնելն ա, որպեսզի տանը չթթվես, ինչպես ինքն ա ընկալում տանը մնալը, նման դեպքերում հաճախ հարցնում ա` իսկ ի՞նչ ես անում, որ զբաղված ես (իբր, էդ ի՞նչ կարևոր գործ ունես, որ դրա պատճառով չես կարող), ու եթե պարզվի, որ պարզապես պլանավորում ես տանը մնալ ու քո սիրած գործերով զբաղվել, դա իրա համար «պլաններ ունենալ չի», այլ հակառակը` պլաններ չունենալ ու բառադի ժամանակ անցկացնել ա, որովհետև էքստրավերտի ընկալմամբ ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, որ մարդ տանը թթվելով հաճելի ժամանակ անցկացնի, կամ դա համարի կոնկրետ պլաններ ունենալ : Դե, էքստրավերտների համար տանը մնալը, ինչպես նաև մենակ ինչ-որ բան անելն արդեն ինքն իրանով տաղտուկի գրավական ա` անկախ մնացած ամեն ինչից:


Իմ փորձից հայ հասարակությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել, որ որևէ մեկը հարցնի, թե ինչով եմ զբաղված։ Ու նաև իմ փորձից հայ հասարակությունից բացի ուրիշ տեղ չեմ տեսել, որ տանը բազմոցին վերընկնելը պլան ունենալ չհամարվի (դե հայ հասարակությունից բացի ես մենակ ինտրովերտ տեղերում եմ ապրել)։ Ու անկախ մտերմության աստիճանից եթե որևէ մեկն ինձ էդպիսի հարց տա, կպատասխանեմ՝ «քո գործը չի», որովհետև դա իրոք որևէ մեկի գործը չի, թե ես չորեքշաբթի իրիկունը ժամը յոթին ինչ եմ պլանավորել (բացի թերևես ընկերոջիցս, որի հետ մեր գրաֆիկները նախապես ենք հարմարացնում)։ Իսկ էքստրավերտները շատ լավ հասկանում են ինտրովերտները ոնց կարող են լինել ու կարևորել իրենց՝ տանը մնալու ցանկությունը։ Ուղղակի հայ հասարակության մեջ ա, որ ամեն մեկը կարծում ա, թե իրա ձևն ա ճիշտ, մնացած ամեն ինչը սխալ ա, հետևաբար եթե դու ուզում ես տանը մնալ ու գիրք կարդալ, ուրեմն դու ձանձրալիագույն անձ ես։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ակումբում իմ ամենաատելի թեման է  ու ամեն մի նոր գրառում միտված է իմ նյարդերի քայքայմանը,ոչնչացմանը,ստրկացմանը և այլն։
Ախպե,ես իմ ողջ գոյության ընթացքում չհասկացա ոչ ինտրովերտ,ոչ էլ էքստրովերտ հասկացությունները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբում իմ ամենաատելի թեման է  ու ամեն մի նոր գրառում միտված է իմ նյարդերի քայքայմանը,ոչնչացմանը,ստրկացմանը և այլն։
> Ախպե,ես իմ ողջ գոյության ընթացքում չհասկացա ոչ ինտրովերտ,ոչ էլ էքստրովերտ հասկացությունները։


Ճիշտն էլ դու ես անում  :LOL:  Բավական վիճելի դասակարգում ա, մարդկությունն էլ շատ ավելի բարդ ու բազմազան ա, քան պրիմիտիվ ինտրովերտ֊էքստրավերտ դասակարգումը  :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (01.07.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էստեղ կա՞ն ինտրովերտներ, ում երեխան կամ երեխաները էքստրավերտ են:
> Ո՞նց եք 
> 
> Ես էդ վիճակում եմ, ու սենց որ գնա, երևի ես էլ վերջը էքստրավերտ դառնամ. սոցիալական կյանքս աճում ու բարգավաճում է՝ մեծամասամբ աղջկաս պատճառով կամ շնորհիվ: Մեր շուրջը հա մարդիկ են, ես անընդհատ հանդիպումների մեջ եմ: Սկզբում հեշտ չէր, հիմա արդեն համակերպվել եմ: 
> Բայց երևի մի 2-3 տարուց արդեն ինքն իր առանձին սոցիալական կյանքն ունենա. անպայման չլինի իմ ակտիվ մասնակցույթունը: Հիմա էլ է արդեն փորձում իր ընկերների հետ ինչ-որ տեղեր մենակ գնալ կամ առանց մեծերին տեղյակ պահելու ինչ-որ պայմանավորվածություններ անել, բայց դեռ փոքր է, չեմ թողնում: Սպասում եմ տարրական դպրոցի ավարտին երկու տարուց ու գիմնազիա տեղափոխվելուն. դրանից հետո արդեն ավելի քիչ կխառնվեմ իր ընկերական պայմանավորվածություններին: Ես էլ նորից կանցնեմ իմ խախանդ ինտրովերտ կյանքին: Հույսեր, երազներ...


Արեգն, իմ կարծիքով, էքստրավերտ չի, Դավիթն էլ դեռ մի քիչ փոքր ա իր պահվածքը մեզ «պարտադրելու» համար (բայց կարծում եմ` էքստրավերտ ա, կամ առնվազն ավելի էքստրավերտային ա, քան Արեգը), բայց երեխա ունենալու դեպքում մարդ սենց թե նենց ստիպված ա լինում ավելի շատ էքստրավերտային պահվածք դրսևորել, քան մենակ լինելու դեպքում կդրսևորեր: Էդ առումով երբեմն էնքան էլ լավ չենք  :LOL:  (գրառմանդ հարցի պատասխանը): Վերջին մոտ երկու ամիսն էդ առումով լրիվ ինտրովերտի դժոխք վիճակ ա ինձ համար, էն որ զգում եմ, որ էլ չեմ դիմանում. համարյա ամեն շաբաթ-կիրակի մի ծնունդ, մի միջոցառում, ու մեծ մասն Արեգի հետ կապված: Վերջինն երեկ էր, ու հուսով եմ` գոնե առաջիկա մի ամիսն արդեն իմ սիրած խախանդ կյանքով կապրեմ: Սրա հետ կապված Служебный роман ֆիլմի էն պահն եմ անընդհատ հիշում, որ ասում ա` եթե էսօր էլի ինչ-որ մեկը ծնվի կամ մեռնի, ես կմնամ առանց ճաշի (թե՞ ընթրիքի), հիմա ես եմ. եթե առաջիկա օրերին էլի ինչ-որ մեկի ծնունդը լինի կամ տենց մի բան, ես կմնամ առանց կենսական էներգիայի  :LOL: :

Իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ` բոլոր մարդիկ էլ, կամ առնվազն մեծ մասը, երեխա ժամանակ շատ ավելի էքստրավերտ են լինում, քան հասուն տարիքում: Սա նկատել եմ թե՛ սեփական փորձից, թե՛ ուրիշների պատմածներից, դե, նաև ինտրովերտների թեմայով լիքը ինֆորմացիա եմ կարդացել ու կարդում: Օրինակ, երեխաները սովորաբար սիրում են տեղեր գնալ, ու հաճախ նույնիսկ առանձնապես նշանակություն չունի, թե ուր, նաև սիրում են հյուր գնալ, հյուր ընդունել: Գուցե սա մասամբ պայմանավորված ա նաև նրանով, որ իրենք տվյալ գործողություններն անելիս զուտ հաճելի կողմի հետ են գործ ունենում, օրինակ, հյուր ընդունելիս դրա ծախսերը, ժամանակը, պատրաստվելու ջանքերը, հյուրերից հետո հավաքել-լվանալու գործերի հետ չեն առնչվում, դրա համար իրենց համար ավելի հեշտ ա ուզելը: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե զուտ դա ա: Օրինակ, ես, ներկայումս լինելով ահագին ինտրովերտ, փոքր ժամանակ շատ էի սիրում համ որ մեր տուն հյուր էր գալիս, համ էլ որ մենք էինք գնում հյուր, չնայած կարող ա շատ քիչ շփվեի հյուրերի ու հյուրընկալների հետ, բայց ինձ համար դա հավես էր: Այ, հավաքույթներին երբեք էլ ինձ լավ չեմ զգացել, միշտ ծայրահեղ անհաղորդ եմ եղել ու ինձ ահավոր օտար եմ զգացել տենց տեղերում, բայց ուղղակի հյուր գնալն էլ, ընդունելն էլ միշտ հավես ա եղել ինձ համար, էնքան, որ հեչ դեմ չէի լինի, եթե մեր տուն ամեն օր հյուր գար: Չգիտեմ, քանի որ գործնականում երբեք չի եղել, որ շատ երկար ժամանակ ամեն օր հյուր գա մեր տուն, գուցե եթե գար, որոշ ժամանակ անց հոգնեի ու էլ չուզեի, բայց ամեն դեպքում դրա գաղափարն ինձ համար շատ գրավիչ ա եղել: Իսկ հիմա նույնիսկ շաբաթը մեկն ա շատ  :LOL: : Կարող ա շատ էլ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի լինի, բայց, մեկ ա, հոգնում եմ, ու զգում եմ, որ կուզենայի գոնե երկու շաբաթը մեկ լիներ: 

Ի դեպ, ինտրովերտության երեխա-մեծահասակ տարբերության հետ կապված էսպիսի մի մտքի էի հանդիպել վերջերս ինտերնետում, ասում ա` իմ մանկության պատիժները դարձել են իմ հասուն տարիքի ձգտումները` շատ կամ շուտ քնել, տնից դուրս չգալ, փարթիի չգնալ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ակումբում իմ ամենաատելի թեման է  ու ամեն մի նոր գրառում միտված է իմ նյարդերի քայքայմանը,ոչնչացմանը,ստրկացմանը և այլն։
> Ախպե,ես իմ ողջ գոյության ընթացքում չհասկացա ոչ ինտրովերտ,ոչ էլ էքստրովերտ հասկացությունները։


Ոչ ոք չի ստիպում մտնել քեզ համար ատելի թեմա ու նյարդաքայայվել: Ինձնից օրինակ վերցրու. քանի՞ անգամ ես ինձ տեսել «Նոր կրոն Ակումբում» թեմայում  :Tongue:   :LOL: : Ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ, հոգում եմ իմ նյարդերի մասին ու մի անգամ մտնելուց հետո արդեն միշտ շրջանցում եմ էդ թեման  :LOL: :

----------

ivy (01.07.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.07.2019), Յոհաննես (01.07.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ փորձից հայ հասարակությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել, որ որևէ մեկը հարցնի, թե ինչով եմ զբաղված։ Ու նաև իմ փորձից հայ հասարակությունից բացի ուրիշ տեղ չեմ տեսել, որ տանը բազմոցին վերընկնելը պլան ունենալ չհամարվի (դե հայ հասարակությունից բացի ես մենակ ինտրովերտ տեղերում եմ ապրել)։ Ու անկախ մտերմության աստիճանից եթե որևէ մեկն ինձ էդպիսի հարց տա, կպատասխանեմ՝ «քո գործը չի», որովհետև դա իրոք որևէ մեկի գործը չի, թե ես չորեքշաբթի իրիկունը ժամը յոթին ինչ եմ պլանավորել (բացի թերևես ընկերոջիցս, որի հետ մեր գրաֆիկները նախապես ենք հարմարացնում)։ Իսկ էքստրավերտները շատ լավ հասկանում են ինտրովերտները ոնց կարող են լինել ու կարևորել իրենց՝ տանը մնալու ցանկությունը։ Ուղղակի հայ հասարակության մեջ ա, որ ամեն մեկը կարծում ա, թե իրա ձևն ա ճիշտ, մնացած ամեն ինչը սխալ ա, հետևաբար եթե դու ուզում ես տանը մնալ ու գիրք կարդալ, ուրեմն դու ձանձրալիագույն անձ ես։


Շատ հեշտ ես խոսում. էդ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա մամադ լինի կամ քեզ տանը թթվելուց փրկելու սուրբ առաքելությունը ստանձնած մեկ այլ ընտանիքի անդամ կամ մտերիմ մարդ  :Jpit: : Մամաս, օրինակ, ամբիվերտ ա, ու էդ առումով հաճախ ենք տարաձայնություններ ունենում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ հեշտ ես խոսում. էդ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա մամադ լինի կամ քեզ տանը թթվելուց փրկելու սուրբ առաքելությունը ստանձնած մեկ այլ ընտանիքի անդամ կամ մտերիմ մարդ : Մամաս, օրինակ, ամբիվերտ ա, ու էդ առումով հաճախ ենք տարաձայնություններ ունենում:


Մամաս, օրինակ, շատ սովոր ա «քո գործը չի» պատասխանն ինձնից լսելուն, բայց դե իրա խնդիրն ինձ տանը պահելն ա կամ իմանալն ա, թե երբ որտեղ եմ։  :Jpit: 
Ի դեպ, տանը թթվելու աստիճաններ էլ կան։ Եթե անձն օրերով տնից չի ուզում դուրս գալ, էստեղ հասարակ ինտրովերտ֊էքստրավերտության հարց չի, կարա ավելի լուրջ խնդիր լինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ` բոլոր մարդիկ էլ, կամ առնվազն մեծ մասը, երեխա ժամանակ շատ ավելի էքստրավերտ են լինում, քան հասուն տարիքում: Սա նկատել եմ թե՛ սեփական փորձից, թե՛ ուրիշների պատմածներից, դե, նաև ինտրովերտների թեմայով լիքը ինֆորմացիա եմ կարդացել ու կարդում: Օրինակ, երեխաները սովորաբար սիրում են տեղեր գնալ, ու հաճախ նույնիսկ առանձնապես նշանակություն չունի, թե ուր, նաև սիրում են հյուր գնալ, հյուր ընդունել: Գուցե սա մասամբ պայմանավորված ա նաև նրանով, որ իրենք տվյալ գործողություններն անելիս զուտ հաճելի կողմի հետ են գործ ունենում, օրինակ, հյուր ընդունելիս դրա ծախսերը, ժամանակը, պատրաստվելու ջանքերը, հյուրերից հետո հավաքել-լվանալու գործերի հետ չեն առնչվում, դրա համար իրենց համար ավելի հեշտ ա ուզելը: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե զուտ դա ա: Օրինակ, ես, ներկայումս լինելով ահագին ինտրովերտ, փոքր ժամանակ շատ էի սիրում համ որ մեր տուն հյուր էր գալիս, համ էլ որ մենք էինք գնում հյուր, չնայած կարող ա շատ քիչ շփվեի հյուրերի ու հյուրընկալների հետ, բայց ինձ համար դա հավես էր: Այ, հավաքույթներին երբեք էլ ինձ լավ չեմ զգացել, միշտ ծայրահեղ անհաղորդ եմ եղել ու ինձ ահավոր օտար եմ զգացել տենց տեղերում, բայց ուղղակի հյուր գնալն էլ, ընդունելն էլ միշտ հավես ա եղել ինձ համար, էնքան, որ հեչ դեմ չէի լինի, եթե մեր տուն ամեն օր հյուր գար: Չգիտեմ, քանի որ գործնականում երբեք չի եղել, որ շատ երկար ժամանակ ամեն օր հյուր գա մեր տուն, գուցե եթե գար, որոշ ժամանակ անց հոգնեի ու էլ չուզեի, բայց ամեն դեպքում դրա գաղափարն ինձ համար շատ գրավիչ ա եղել: Իսկ հիմա նույնիսկ շաբաթը մեկն ա շատ : Կարող ա շատ էլ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի լինի, բայց, մեկ ա, հոգնում եմ, ու զգում եմ, որ կուզենայի գոնե երկու շաբաթը մեկ լիներ: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, ինտրովերտության երեխա-մեծահասակ տարբերության հետ կապված էսպիսի մի մտքի էի հանդիպել վերջերս ինտերնետում, ասում ա` իմ մանկության պատիժները դարձել են իմ հասուն տարիքի ձգտումները` շատ կամ շուտ քնել, տնից դուրս չգալ, փարթիի չգնալ :


Հետաքրքիր հարց են էս տարիքային տարբերությունները։ Ես որ մտածում եմ, երեխա ժամանակ ավելի էքստրավերտ էի, բայց որովհետև ավելի քիչ էի մտածում, թե էսինչ գործողությունիցս կամ ասածիցս դիմացինն ինչ ենթադրություն կանի իմ մասին։ Միևնույն ժամանակ, իմ ինտրովերտային հոբբիներին հավեսով զոռ էի տալիս։ Այսինքն, երբ որևէ ծնունդ֊բան էի գնում, ոչինչ ինձ չէր խանգարում գիրք ճարել ու անկյունում նստել, կարդալ։ Հիմա գոնե սոց. նորմերին զոհ գնալով հաստատ էդպիսի բան չեմ անի։ Իսկ հյուր գնալ ու ընդունել միշտ սիրել եմ ու սիրում եմ, եթե, իհարկե, անկոչ հյուրեր չեն։ Ու ընդհանրապես ինչքան մեծանում եմ, էնքան ավելի ինտրովերտ եմ դառնում, բայց չգիտեմ՝ դա տարիքո՞վ ա պայմանավորված, թե՞ շփման պարտավորություններ չունենալով. աշխատավայրում ինտրովերտ հասարակության ամենաինտրովերտ շերտն ա հավաքված, նոր շրջապատ ստեղծելու կարիք չունեմ, իսկ ինտրովերտ պահվածքի համար չեմ պատժվում (օրինակ Հայաստանում ընկերներս նեղանում էին, որ պայմանավորվելու համար օրացույց էի հանում պայուսակիցս, ու հետո դրան երկար բացատրությունների շարան էր հետևում, իսկ ստեղ սաղն էլ օրացույցով են ֆռֆռում)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետո, տարիքի (թե՞ կոնկրետ իմ կյանքի՝ ոչ էնքան հաճախ հանդիպող հանգամանքների) բերումով սկսում եմ ավելի ու ավելի քիչ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու կարիք զգալ։ Առաջ եթե գոնե շաբաթը մեկ կյանքումս որևէ սոցիալական շփում չլիներ, կգժվեի։ Հիմա հակառակը. ամիսներով կարող ա ոչ մեկի հետ չշփվեմ ու դրանից չնեղվեմ։ Էս առումով ոնց որ լրիվ մանկություն վերադարձած լինեմ. եթե մարդ ա գալիս մեր տուն հյուր, կարամ ասեմ, որ պիտի աշխատեմ, գնամ, ինձ համար մի անկյունում փակվեմ, գիրք կարդամ։ Մի քանի տարի առաջ հաստատ չէի անի տենց բան՝ քաղաքավարությանը զոհ գնալով։


Էս թեմայի վերջին գրառումների ու «Մեծանալու մասին» Բյուրի էս նոր գրառման հետ կապված էսպիսի հոդված. *«Տարիքի հետ ավելի ինտրովերտային ենք դառնում»*. You Get More Introverted With Age, According To Science

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

Երկու տարի էս թեմայում գրառում չի եղել:

Մի պստիկ դեպք պատմեմ էսօրվանից:
Ծնունդիս անսովոր նվեր էի ստացել. ինձ գրանցել էին մեդիտացիոն թեմաներով մի կուրսի, որն էս շաբաթավարտին էր:
Հա մտածում էի՝ գնամ-չգնամ. շաբաթ-կիրակիս ինչ-որ խմբի հետ անցկացնելու հավես հեչ չունեի, մեդիատացիայից էլ շատ հեռու եմ, բայց ափսոսս գալիս էր, որ նվերը ջուրը կընկնի, հատկապես որ դրա մեջ որոշակի իմաստ և նպատակ էր դրվել, և չարժեր որ մեկին հիասթափեցնել:
Մի խոսքով, հավաքվեցի գնացի: Խմբում ութ հոգի էինք, պլյուս՝ կուրսավարը:

Ամեն մեկը սկզբում իրեն էր ներկայացնում ու ասում, թե ինչու է կուրսն ընտրել և ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունի:
Բոլորը սիրուն-սիրուն պատմում էին, թե ինչու հենց էդ կուրսը և ինչու հենց իրենք: Վերջում մնացի ես ու ազնվորեն խոստովանեցի, որ կուրսը չեմ ընտրել, ոչ էլ առանձնապես ցանկություն ունեի էստեղ գալու, բայց քանի որ նվեր էր, չուզեցի ոչ մեկին նեղացնել, էնպես որ՝ ոչ մի ակնկալիք էլ չունեմ, ու ընդհանրապես ես ինտրովերտ եմ և անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ խմբային ակտիվություններն ինձ սովորաբար վանում են, միակ մխիթարանքն էն է, որ էս խումբն առանձնապես մեծ չի: 
Մի լավ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց էդ ամբողջ խոստովանությունս, թեև ես ընդհանրապես կատակ չէի անում:

Իսկ կուրսն ահագին հետաքրքիր էր, հեչ վատ որոշում չէր մասնակցելը, ու քանի որ նախապես ասել էի, որ ինտրովերտ եմ, ընդմիջումներին հանգիստ հեռու էի մնում բոլոր „small talk“-երից, այլ զրույցներից և համատեղ լանչից. կուրսից դուրս էդպես էլ ոչ մեկի հետ բառ չփոխանակեցի, ու դա կատարյալ կոմֆորտ էր ինձ համար: Եթե վաղն էլ նույն ձևով անցնի, կարելի է հաճախ էդպիսի նվերներ ընդունել  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (04.09.2021), Fragile (05.09.2021), Freeman (05.09.2021), kitty (13.09.2021), Sambitbaba (05.09.2021), Աթեիստ (04.09.2021), Հայկօ (05.09.2021), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2021), Ուլուանա (08.09.2021)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջին 1-2 տարվա ընթացքում ինտրովերտության հետ կապված որոշ բացահայտումներ եմ արել ինձ համար, մտածեցի` էստեղ էլ գրեմ: 

Մինչև վերջերս հակված էի մտածելու, որ իմ ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտությունը բնածին առանձնահատկություն է ու պետք է ուղղակի դրա հետ հաշտվել ու փորձել ինչ-որ կերպ յոլա գնալ ոչ ինտրովերտ-friendly այս աշխարհում: Բայց որոշ ներքին բարեփոխումների արդյունքում պարզեցի, որ ինտրովերտային համարվող շատ հակումներ ու դրսևորումներ իրականում ոչ թե բնույթ են, այլ ընդամենը որոշակի հոգեբանական խնդիրների, կոմպլեքսների ու տրավմաների հետևանք, որոնք լուծելու դեպքում ինքնըստինքյան անցնում է նաև ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտությունը: Այսինքն` ծայրահեղ ինտրովերտությունը (էն որ թեսթն անելու դեպքում 90%-ից ավել ինտրովերտություն ես հավաքում, ինչպես որ ինձ մոտ էր), չի կարող նորմալ վիճակ լինել. ինչ-որ խնդիրներ կան, որոնց վրա պետք է աշխատել, լուծել, ոչ թե համարել, որ դու էդպիսին ես և վերջ, ինչպես որ ես էի անում մինչև վերջերս: 

Հա ասում եմ` էն թեսթը նորից անեմ, տեսնեմ` հիմա ինչքան կստացվի ինտրովերտությանս աստիճանը, բայց դեռ չեմ հարմարացնում: Ենթադրում եմ, որ առնվազն 10 տոկոսով պիտի իջած լինի:

----------

boooooooom (11.09.2021)

----------

